# aiuto



## tommy61 (3 Settembre 2020)

mia figlia ha scoperto un tradimento di mia moglie non so come comportarmi


----------



## farmer (3 Settembre 2020)

Dicci qualcosa di più, altrimenti non possiamo aiutarti


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Settembre 2020)

Ciao 
Scusa e tua figlia l ha detto a te?quanti anni ha tua figlia?
Che trauma!!!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2020)

Brutta storia. È già successo ad altri.
Racconta dati ed età.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> mia figlia ha scoperto un tradimento di mia moglie non so come comportarmi


Un o il tradimento, tu ne ero già a conoscenza?


----------



## ionio36 (3 Settembre 2020)

Come mai tua figlia te lo ha detto?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> mia figlia ha scoperto un tradimento di mia moglie non so come comportarmi


Beh.. Intanto io mi incazzerei con la moglie perché si è fatta scoprire dalla figlia

E dopo... Beh dipo vediamo, una cosa x volta 
Benvenuto!


----------



## Vera (3 Settembre 2020)

Benvenuto, ti va di raccontarci com'è andata?


----------



## tommy61 (3 Settembre 2020)

Io e mia moglie siamo soci di una piccola azienda io al 80 lei al 20 io mi occupo della vendita lei della contabilità, mia figlia è il mio braccio destro, l'altro ieri tornando tardi dal lavoro, mi accorgo che mia figlia è ombrosa, sinceramente , pensavo che avesse litigato con il fidanzato, invece mi dice che mia moglie ha un amico particolare, ho cercato di  carpire più informazioni, ma più di questo non mi ha detto. Questo mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, oro non so se affrontare mia moglie o capire qualcosa di più, non voglio fare il terzo grado a mia figlia, ma non so nemmeno come affrontare il discorso con mia moglie, visto che nei miei confronti non ho notato nessun cambiamento


----------



## oriente70 (3 Settembre 2020)

Lascia che se la sbrighino fra donne ...


----------



## Vera (3 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lascia che se la sbrighino fra donne ...


See, vabbè, come se lui non c'entrasse niente. Vai a fare la nanna, dai.


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie siamo soci di una piccola azienda io al 80 lei al 20 io mi occupo della vendita lei della contabilità, mia figlia è il mio braccio destro, l'altro ieri tornando tardi dal lavoro, mi accorgo che mia figlia è ombrosa, sinceramente , pensavo che avesse litigato con il fidanzato, invece mi dice che mia moglie ha un amico particolare, ho cercato di  carpire più informazioni, ma più di questo non mi ha detto. Questo mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, oro non so se affrontare mia moglie o capire qualcosa di più, non voglio fare il terzo grado a mia figlia, ma non so nemmeno come affrontare il discorso con mia moglie, visto che nei miei confronti non ho notato nessun cambiamento


infatti non devi fare il terzo grado a tua figlia


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Settembre 2020)

Mi sembra chiaro che tua figlia,  abbia voluto aprirti  gli occhi. 
Non ti resta che affrontare tua moglie facendo apertamente riferimento a quanto riportato da vostra figlia.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie siamo soci di una piccola azienda io al 80 lei al 20 io mi occupo della vendita lei della contabilità, mia figlia è il mio braccio destro, l'altro ieri tornando tardi dal lavoro, mi accorgo che mia figlia è ombrosa, sinceramente , pensavo che avesse litigato con il fidanzato, invece mi dice che mia moglie ha un amico particolare, ho cercato di  carpire più informazioni, ma più di questo non mi ha detto. Questo mi ha fatto drizzare le antenne, oro non so se affrontare mia moglie o capire qualcosa di più, non voglio fare il terzo grado a mia figlia, ma non so nemmeno come affrontare il discorso con mia moglie, visto che nei miei confronti non ho notato nessun cambiamento


Non capisco che razza di rapporto abbiate per non parlare nel primo momento da soli di questa cosa.
Perché la cosa principale è che hai tua figlia che ti ha detto una cosa che l’ha resa ombrosa e di questo devi parlare con sua madre.
Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## farmer (4 Settembre 2020)

Tua figlia sa più di quel che credi, ha voluto avvisarti, ora tu  DEVI parlare con tua moglie, prima di affrontarla, però, bisognerebbe sapere qualcosa di più, altrimenti lei nega tutto e tu rimani con il cerino in mano. Certo che per un genitore è molto avvilente venire scoperti dalla figlia, con quale coraggio  continuerai a guardarla in faccia?


----------



## oriente70 (4 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> See, vabbè, come se lui non c'entrasse niente. Vai a fare la nanna, dai.


E lui che c'entra???. È la parte lesa . 
Godrà di maggiore affetto della figlia .


----------



## patroclo (4 Settembre 2020)

Da come scrivi sembra che non te ne freghi nulla del rapporto extra di tua moglie


----------



## Marjanna (4 Settembre 2020)

Non so quanti anni ha la figlia, e quanti loro, però un atteggiamento ombroso non mi viene da collegarlo necessariamente a "voleva avvisarti" ma più che altro al non sapere come gestire questo dentro di lei, e solo secondariamente non sapere cosa fare: lo dico? non lo dico?
Ci sono stati dei post qui di persone che avevano scoperto che un amico tradiva la moglie, o il marito, e si son chiesti cosa fare. Ma sono situazioni esterne, la scoperta di una figlia è una situazione interna.
@tommy61 tu a parte cercare di carpire altre informazioni, le hai chiesto come si sentiva in merito a questo?
Secondo te che visione aveva di voi come coppia? Che rapporto ha con la madre? Cosa può rappresentare per lei scoprire che sua madre ha un rapporto con un altro uomo, che non è suo padre?

Io prima di far scoppiare il bubbone ci penserei bene, perchè il negare davanti l'evidenza di un traditore (classico) non so se lei l'accetterebbe così tranquillamente, o che riflessi potrebbe avere in lei.


----------



## ologramma (4 Settembre 2020)

vista  poco fa in un altro forum , chissà?


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2020)

Devi parlare da solo con tua moglie, lascia tua figlia al di fuori di tutto ciò.
E' un problema di coppia e non riguarda la famiglia.
Già tua moglie ha compromesso la sua immagine e il suo ruolo, tu non contribuire a danneggiare la situazione.
Io spero solo che tua figlia non sia divenuta la confidente di tua moglie, sarebbe la cosa più stupida, ma nella situazione attuale ora devi soltanto confrontarti stando nella coppia.
E' un onere pesantissimo per un figlio da sostenere, divenire fulcro di una crisi di coppia con relativo tradimento.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Settembre 2020)

Con molta scioletezza in un momento preciso, guardi tua moglie e gli dici : allora? Come si chiama? Non mi dire chi... lo so.
Giocati il bluff.


----------



## FataIgnorante (4 Settembre 2020)

Cmq scoprii mio padre a 14 anni. Un bello shock. Un segreto che porto ancora sulle spalle.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cmq scoprii mio padre a 14 anni. Un bello shock. Un segreto che porto ancora sulle spalle.


E tua madre lo sapeva ?
Come l’hai scoperto?


----------



## insane (4 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Io e mia moglie siamo soci di una piccola azienda io al 80 lei al 20 io mi occupo della vendita lei della contabilità, mia figlia è il mio braccio destro


Comincia a pensare a come salvaguardare la tua attivita', magari creandoti un buffer monetario adeguato per eventuali periodi bui futuri.

Per il resto, in bocca al lupo


----------



## patroclo (5 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Cmq scoprii mio padre a 14 anni. Un bello shock. Un segreto che porto ancora sulle spalle.


anch'io ho scoperto mio padre quando avevo quell'età. In realtà era una situazione ambigua e io ero molto ingenuo, diciamo più io ingenuo che la situazione ambigua. Ci sono arrivato anni dopo, poi ho anche scoperto che all'epoca i miei erano decisamente in rotta e stavano assieme solo in attesa che i figli diventassero maggiorenni. Mia madre credo sospettasse di questa "amica" di famiglia che effettivamente le stava proprio sul cazzo (gioco di parole involontario  ).
Sarà perchè ci sono arrivato più avanti ma direi niente traumi...fatti loro


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> anch'io ho scoperto mio padre quando avevo quell'età. In realtà era una situazione ambigua e io ero molto ingenuo, diciamo più io ingenuo che la situazione ambigua. Ci sono arrivato anni dopo, poi ho anche scoperto che all'epoca i miei erano decisamente in rotta e stavano assieme solo in attesa che i figli diventassero maggiorenni. Mia madre credo sospettasse di questa "amica" di famiglia che effettivamente le stava proprio sul cazzo (gioco di parole involontario  ).
> Sarà perchè ci sono arrivato più avanti ma direi niente traumi...fatti loro


----------



## patroclo (5 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Mi preferivi traumatizzato?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi preferivi traumatizzato?


No. Ti ho solo preso in giro con la tua faccina preferita.
Comunque la assoluta indifferenza non so se esista.


----------



## patroclo (6 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ti ho solo preso in giro con la tua faccina preferita.
> Comunque la assoluta indifferenza non so se esista.


non mi sento traumatizzato, il piccolo che doveva diventare maggiorenne ero io, ma non ho mai avuto intenzione di farmi coinvolgere a posteriori nella disputa, tanto più che quando l'ho saputo mio padre non c'era già più. Ovviamente sono dispiaciuto che non abbiano vissuto al meglio alcuni anni del matrimonio, ma mica mi sento coinvolto e tantomeno responsabile. La cosa, comunque, non ha spostato di una virgola l'opinione (positiva) che ho di lui. Non credo che essere traditori sia questione di DNA, o in questo caso di esempio ... si fanno scelte


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> non mi sento traumatizzato, il piccolo che doveva diventare maggiorenne ero io, ma non ho mai avuto intenzione di farmi coinvolgere a posteriori nella disputa, tanto più che quando l'ho saputo mio padre non c'era già più. Ovviamente sono dispiaciuto che non abbiano vissuto al meglio alcuni anni del matrimonio, ma mica mi sento coinvolto e tantomeno responsabile. La cosa, comunque, non ha spostato di una virgola l'opinione (positiva) che ho di lui. Non credo che essere traditori sia questione di DNA, o in questo caso di esempio ... si fanno scelte


Traumatizzato a storie strafinite credo che non lo sia nessuno.
Indubbiamente si è il prodotto di una serie di esperienze, oltre che del mescolamento di dna.
Ognuno rielabora e nessuno copia.


----------



## patroclo (6 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Traumatizzato a storie strafinite credo che non lo sia nessuno.
> Indubbiamente si è il prodotto di una serie di esperienze, oltre che del mescolamento di dna.
> Ognuno rielabora e nessuno copia.


....ok, allora è colpa di mio padre. Avessi subito una giudiziale probabilmente avrei vinto


----------



## stany (6 Settembre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E lui che c'entra???. È la parte lesa .
> Godrà di maggiore affetto della figlia .


Bella soddisfazione....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ok, allora è colpa di mio padre. Avessi subito una giudiziale probabilmente avrei vinto


Eppure non sei analfabeta funzionale.


----------



## FataIgnorante (7 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tua madre lo sapeva ?
> Come l’hai scoperto?


Mia madre non lo sa ancora. Si chiuse in bagno e si scopò la domestica mentre mi stavo guardando Holly e Benji. Non ebbero il buon gusto di coprire il buco della serratura.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Mia madre non lo sa ancora. Si chiuse in bagno e si scopò la domestica mentre mi stavo guardando Holly e Benji. Non ebbero il buon gusto di coprire il buco della serratura.


Mi dispiace... a 14 anni si vede tutto in rosa. Un traditore incallito, non credo proprio che era l’unica volta...farlo così con la figlia in casa.
Tu pensi che tua madre sapeva di essere tradita? In generale, non con quella donna in particolare.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Settembre 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Bella soddisfazione....


Da come ho capito ... Lui si preoccupa della figlia . 
Per la moglie ormai......


----------



## patroclo (7 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Eppure non sei analfabeta funzionale.


Diciamo che, dopo una certa età, dare la colpa dei propri comportamenti a "traumi" famigliari irrisolti lo trovo estramente sbagliato. Dentro e fuori questo forum è un ritornello che si sente troppo spesso. Ovviamente dipende dal trauma, non voglio sminuire i casi gravi


----------



## Martes (7 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace... a 14 anni si vede tutto in rosa. Un traditore incallito, non credo proprio che era l’unica volta...farlo così con la figlia in casa.
> Tu pensi che tua madre sapeva di essere tradita? In generale, non con quella donna in particolare.


Che a 14 anni si veda tutto in rosa parliamone, sarà stato così per te e generalizzi sempre.
E comunque fataignorante è un maschio


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Settembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Che a 14 anni si veda tutto in rosa parliamone, sarà stato così per te e generalizzi sempre.
> E comunque fataignorante è un maschio


E vabbè dai, avrebbe dovuto vedere tutto azzurro 
Molti credono che l"adolescenza è in periodo piacevole, indipendentemente dalla situazione famigliare trovo sia in un momento travagliato


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace... a 14 anni si vede tutto in rosa. Un traditore incallito, non credo proprio che era l’unica volta...farlo così con la figlia in casa.
> Tu pensi che tua madre sapeva di essere tradita? In generale, non con quella donna in particolare.


Fata ignorante è un uomo.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Diciamo che, dopo una certa età, dare la colpa dei propri comportamenti a "traumi" famigliari irrisolti lo trovo estramente sbagliato. Dentro e fuori questo forum è un ritornello che si sente troppo spesso. Ovviamente dipende dal trauma, non voglio sminuire i casi gravi


Ma chi parla di traumi?
Indubbiamente tutte le nostre esperienze contribuiscono a costruire la nostra visione del mondo e della vita, di ciò che è giusto e ciò che è sbagliato e ciò che è accettabile.


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace... a 14 anni si vede tutto in rosa. Un traditore incallito, non credo proprio che era l’unica volta...farlo così con la figlia in casa.
> Tu pensi che tua madre sapeva di essere tradita? In generale, non con quella donna in particolare.


A) sono un maschietto, interessa l'articolo? 
B) sono un traditore seriale (da qualcuno devo pur aver preso)
C) sono 52 anni di matrimonio a breve quindi no non credo proprio


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fata ignorante è un uomo.


oh potrei crederci eh


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E vabbè dai, avrebbe dovuto vedere tutto azzurro
> Molti credono che l"adolescenza è in periodo piacevole, indipendentemente dalla situazione famigliare trovo sia in un momento travagliato


no no a 14 anni già avevo i miiei problemi, quel buco della serratura è stata la ciliegina sulla torta...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> no no a 14 anni già avevo i miiei problemi, quel buco della serratura è stata la ciliegina sulla torta...


Ti è caduto un mito? 
Tutti i 14enni hanno un sacco di problemi


----------



## Lara3 (8 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti è caduto un mito?
> Tutti i 14enni hanno un sacco di problemi


Il mio unico problema erano i miei che litigavano ogni giorno. Per il resto tutto ok.


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ti è caduto un mito?
> Tutti i 14enni hanno un sacco di problemi


No!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il mio unico problema erano i miei che litigavano ogni giorno. Per il resto tutto ok.


beata te, a 14 anni c'è chi ha l'acne, chi ha i kili di troppo, chi si strugge per il figo/a del gruppo che manco ti vede. la libertà che vorresti e i genitori negano. Alla fine piccole cose, ma vissute al momento sembrano tragedie.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> beata te, a 14 anni c'è chi ha l'acne, chi ha i kili di troppo, chi si strugge per il figo/a del gruppo che manco ti vede. la libertà che vorresti e i genitori negano. Alla fine piccole cose, ma vissute al momento sembrano tragedie.


Lo so, lo posso ben immaginare...
Pensandoci bene la libertà non ce l’avevo. 
Mi negavano anche di andarci ai compleanni delle migliori amiche. Sarò riuscita ad andarci a 3-4 compleanni in tutta la mia vita, credo dipendesse dal loro umore secondo i litigi.
E nonostante questo e le figure che facevo con queste amiche, non facevo una tragedia. E lo sarebbe per qualsiasi adolescente una tragedia .
Ero un’adolescente mite, mi sono rifugiata nello studio ed ottenere i migliori risultati mi ripagava di tutto il resto. Se le amiche andavano in piscina, non mi lasciavano andare con loro.
Non ho mai osato di ribellarmi, ho subito.
Nonostante «  le mie stranezze » , le amiche non mi hanno evitato e mi hanno fatto sentire parte del gruppo anche se non partecipavo a molte cose ( compleanni, cinema, piscine).
Ecco qualcosa c’era che non andava, ma sempre collegato alla situazione dei miei. 
Il clima in famiglia era talmente perturbato che penso che ogni distrazione dei figli non era opportuna secondo loro, quindi non permessa. Un genere di autopunizione per tutti.
E nonostante tutto ricordo la sensazione di serenità, che l’adolescenza è passata liscia senza tante tragedie.
Non avevo brufoli ( o pochissimi), il peso era giusto, niente da lamentarmi sul fisico.
Ma nel processo di autopunizione famigliare rientrava anche la riduzione al minimo delle spese per abbigliamento e soldi per piccole spese ( praticamente quasi 0 - giusto per comprare 3 gelati al mese e mi riferisco al periodo del liceo in cui stavo molte ore fuori casa anche perché il liceo era lontano).
E l’abbigliamento... la peggio vestita .
Mi faccio pena adesso, ma allora non l’ho vissuta come un grande problema. Mi vergognavo un po’, ma niente di più. 
Ero carina e questo salvava un po’ le apparenze.
Per i problemi di cuore ... non si metteva il problema .
Con i genitori autoritari che avevo figuriamoci che prima dei 18 anni potevo pensare ad un ragazzo !
Lo so, sono stata un’adolescente « facile »


----------



## Eagle72 (8 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> vista  poco fa in un altro forum , chissà?


È nel panico e cerca aiuto .. nel web hai l anonimato. Cmq anche nell' altro scrive stesse cose.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> A) sono un maschietto, interessa l'articolo?
> B) sono un traditore seriale (da qualcuno devo pur aver preso)
> C) sono 52 anni di matrimonio a breve quindi no non credo proprio


52 anni di matrimonio tu?


----------



## patroclo (8 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so, lo posso ben immaginare...
> Pensandoci bene la libertà non ce l’avevo.
> Mi negavano anche di andarci ai compleanni delle migliori amiche. Sarò riuscita ad andarci a 3-4 compleanni in tutta la mia vita, credo dipendesse dal loro umore secondo i litigi.
> E nonostante questo e le figure che facevo con queste amiche, non facevo una tragedia. E lo sarebbe per qualsiasi adolescente una tragedia .
> ...


...una cenerentola praticamente ..poi parliamo del principe azzurro


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> 52 anni di matrimonio tu?


I miei genitori.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Settembre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...una cenerentola praticamente ..poi parliamo del principe azzurro


Eh si... i risultati di un matrimonio ( dei miei) tenuto in piedi a tutti i costi. Anche al costo di far pagare ai figli.


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> I miei genitori.


ah per quello non mi tornavano i conti


----------



## Vera (8 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> I miei genitori.


Ah quindi non sei un nonnetto


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ah quindi non sei un nonnetto


No, un aitante 44enne senza calvizie e senza pancetta.


----------



## FataIgnorante (8 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah per quello non mi tornavano i conti


Eh minchia! Altro che boomer


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lo so, lo posso ben immaginare...
> Pensandoci bene la libertà non ce l’avevo.
> Mi negavano anche di andarci ai compleanni delle migliori amiche. Sarò riuscita ad andarci a 3-4 compleanni in tutta la mia vita, credo dipendesse dal loro umore secondo i litigi.
> E nonostante questo e le figure che facevo con queste amiche, non facevo una tragedia. E lo sarebbe per qualsiasi adolescente una tragedia .
> ...


Tutta una tragedia, insomma, a cui ci si abitua.


----------



## ologramma (8 Settembre 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È nel panico e cerca aiuto .. nel web hai l anonimato. Cmq anche nell' altro scrive stesse cose.


li ha scritto un po di più , qui una cosa sola


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> 52 anni di matrimonio tu?


Ma no i suoi!!


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> li ha scritto un po di più , qui una cosa sola


Ma quindi ci ha abbandonato?


----------



## ologramma (9 Settembre 2020)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Ma quindi ci ha abbandonato?


forse voleva sondare solo il terreno , ce ne sono stati molti  di personaggi così che ci  vuoi fare


----------



## FataIgnorante (9 Settembre 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> forse voleva sondare solo il terreno , ce ne sono stati molti  di personaggi così che ci  vuoi fare


Speriamo cmq di essergli stato d'aiuto


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2020)

Mi sono trovata in questa situazione anni fa. Scoprii che mia madre aveva "un amico" , lo scoprii per puro caso dal suo cellulare che tra l'altro gestiva gelosamente. Avevo 21 anni e le dissi che papà non doveva sapere niente, in realtà avevano problemi e io lo sapevo ma io volevo mantenere la parvenza di famiglia quindi non dissi nulla a mio padre. Qualche anno dopo imparai a capire quando i rapporti tra l'amante e mia madre erano presenti o no...e sai come? Quando non voleva che nessuno le prendesse il telefono allora aveva l'amante, diversamente erano in rottura. Adesso che sinceramente non me ne sbatte più nulla so che non si vedono o sentono più perchè conosco il codice di sblocco del telefono di mia madre e messaggi non ce ne sono. Comunque arrivata a 26 anni non mi turba più. Di mio padre ho scoperto dei messaggi anni fa che scambiava con una sua collega, rimasi scioccata e li ho fatti leggere a mia madre ( è successo prima che lei avesse l'amante) erano messaggi di poesie, sembrava un amore platonico. Mia madre volle spiegazioni, io poi li ho lasciati fare. Non hanno mai divorziato stanno insieme ma so che si sono traditi a vicenda sicuramente.
Ad oggi non so...
Comunque tornando a te: i figli prima o poi scoprono sempre tutto. sta a te decidere cosa fare con tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sono trovata in questa situazione anni fa. Scoprii che mia madre aveva "un amico" , lo scoprii per puro caso dal suo cellulare che tra l'altro gestiva gelosamente. Avevo 21 anni e le dissi che papà non doveva sapere niente, in realtà avevano problemi e io lo sapevo ma io volevo mantenere la parvenza di famiglia quindi non dissi nulla a mio padre. Qualche anno dopo imparai a capire quando i rapporti tra l'amante e mia madre erano presenti o no...e sai come? Quando non voleva che nessuno le prendesse il telefono allora aveva l'amante, diversamente erano in rottura. Adesso che sinceramente non me ne sbatte più nulla *so che non si vedono o sentono più perchè conosco il codice di sblocco del telefono di mia madre e messaggi non ce ne sono. Comunque arrivata a 26 anni non mi turba più.* Di mio padre ho scoperto dei messaggi anni fa che scambiava con una sua collega, rimasi scioccata e li ho fatti leggere a mia madre ( è successo prima che lei avesse l'amante) erano messaggi di poesie, sembrava un amore platonico. Mia madre volle spiegazioni, io poi li ho lasciati fare. Non hanno mai divorziato stanno insieme ma so che si sono traditi a vicenda sicuramente.
> Ad oggi non so...
> Comunque tornando a te: i figli prima o poi scoprono sempre tutto. sta a te decidere cosa fare con tua moglie.


Non ti turba...infatti non controlli.


----------



## Rose1994 (10 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti turba...infatti non controlli.


Mmh hai ragione....


----------



## Martes (10 Settembre 2020)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Mi sono trovata in questa situazione anni fa. Scoprii che mia madre aveva "un amico" , lo scoprii per puro caso dal suo cellulare che tra l'altro gestiva gelosamente. Avevo 21 anni e le dissi che papà non doveva sapere niente, in realtà avevano problemi e io lo sapevo ma io volevo mantenere la parvenza di famiglia quindi non dissi nulla a mio padre. Qualche anno dopo imparai a capire quando i rapporti tra l'amante e mia madre erano presenti o no...e sai come? Quando non voleva che nessuno le prendesse il telefono allora aveva l'amante, diversamente erano in rottura. Adesso che sinceramente non me ne sbatte più nulla so che non si vedono o sentono più perchè conosco il codice di sblocco del telefono di mia madre e messaggi non ce ne sono. Comunque arrivata a 26 anni non mi turba più. Di mio padre ho scoperto dei messaggi anni fa che scambiava con una sua collega, rimasi scioccata e li ho fatti leggere a mia madre ( è successo prima che lei avesse l'amante) erano messaggi di poesie, sembrava un amore platonico. Mia madre volle spiegazioni, io poi li ho lasciati fare. Non hanno mai divorziato stanno insieme ma so che si sono traditi a vicenda sicuramente.
> Ad oggi non so...
> Comunque tornando a te: i figli prima o poi scoprono sempre tutto. sta a te decidere cosa fare con tua moglie.



Madonna che figlia rompicoglioni!


----------



## stany (18 Settembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Madonna che figlia rompicoglioni!


È per la pace in famiglia ...In fondo ,da figlia, in modo inconscio vuole esercitare il controllo sui genitori; fa' vedere i messaggini del babbo alla mamma,controlla quest'ultima ma poi si dice che a lei non interessa cosa loro facciano.


----------



## tommy61 (28 Settembre 2020)

alla fine ho scoperto tutto

mi sono un po allontanato dal forum per indagare meglio

sostanzialmente non c'è stato un risvolto carnale ma tante parole che mi hanno fatto molto male, morale della favola quando ho detto che non sono stanco di fare da bancomat a tutti mio figlio mi ha detto che sono un bastardo la mia figlia più grande che sono uno stronzo a queste parole mi sono sentito un fallito sono finito in ospedale con la pressione a 220 una sospetta ischemia, appena mi hanno dimesso, dopo aver parlato con un legale mi sono da un giorno all'altro me ne sono andato da casa e mi sono trasferito in un una mia villetta in campagna. Ora sono tutti pentiti forse perchè  ho chiuso la mia attività faccio soltanto il professore quello che ho sempre fatto ora sono tutti col culo per terra. sto facendo quello che sempre non ho fatto, ho comprato una barca vado a pescare ho comprato una moto, insomma ho detto a mia moglie che se vuole può andare dal suo amico virtuale a farsi mantenere assieme a suoi figli, la seconda che mi è molto legata mi appoggia, per ora mi sta bene poi vedremo


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> sostanzialmente non c'è stato un risvolto carnale ma tante parole che mi hanno fatto molto male, morale della favola quando ho detto che non sono stanco di fare da bancomat a tutti mio figlio mi ha detto che sono un bastardo la mia figlia più grande che sono uno stronzo a queste parole mi sono sentito un fallito sono finito in ospedale con la pressione a 220 una sospetta ischemia, appena mi hanno dimesso, dopo aver parlato con un legale mi sono da un giorno all'altro me ne sono andato da casa e mi sono trasferito in un una mia villetta in campagna. Ora sono tutti pentiti forse perchè  ho chiuso la mia attività faccio soltanto il professore quello che ho sempre fatto ora sono tutti col culo per terra. sto facendo quello che sempre non ho fatto, ho comprato una barca vado a pescare ho comprato una moto, insomma ho detto a mia moglie che se vuole può andare dal suo amico virtuale a farsi mantenere assieme a suoi figli, la seconda che mi è molto legata mi appoggia, per ora mi sta bene poi vedremo


il vero tradimento è stato della tua famiglia, goditi il momento di distacco.Tempo per te ,facendo cose che ti fanno stare bene.
Mi sembra di capire che sono tutti grandi,quindi possono arrangiarsi.
Alla fine il tradimento virtuale di tua moglie è il minore dei mali , considerato quello che i tuoi figli ti hanno detto.
Sono pentiti, ovvio, la pacchia è finita.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> sostanzialmente non c'è stato un risvolto carnale ma tante parole che mi hanno fatto molto male, morale della favola quando ho detto che non sono stanco di fare da bancomat a tutti mio figlio mi ha detto che sono un bastardo la mia figlia più grande che sono uno stronzo a queste parole mi sono sentito un fallito sono finito in ospedale con la pressione a 220 una sospetta ischemia, appena mi hanno dimesso, dopo aver parlato con un legale mi sono da un giorno all'altro me ne sono andato da casa e mi sono trasferito in un una mia villetta in campagna. Ora sono tutti pentiti forse perchè  ho chiuso la mia attività faccio soltanto il professore quello che ho sempre fatto ora sono tutti col culo per terra. sto facendo quello che sempre non ho fatto, ho comprato una barca vado a pescare ho comprato una moto, insomma ho detto a mia moglie che se vuole può andare dal suo amico virtuale a farsi mantenere assieme a suoi figli, la seconda che mi è molto legata mi appoggia, per ora mi sta bene poi vedremo


Però ti rendi conto che che definirti bancomat è stato da parte tua svilire il tuo ruolo e togliere calore dal tuo rapporto con loro?
Che cavolo c’entrano i figli con una relazione virtuale di tua moglie?
Sei certo che non sia stato tu per primo a trovare pesante tutti i doveri e a distaccarti dalla famiglia, prima ancora che da tua moglie?
Sei ora abbastanza tranquillo per riscrivere la storia


----------



## Vera (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ti rendi conto che che definirti bancomat è stato da parte tua svilire il tuo ruolo e togliere calore dal tuo rapporto con loro?
> Che cavolo c’entrano i figli con una relazione virtuale di tua moglie?
> Sei certo che non sia stato tu per primo a trovare pesante tutti i doveri e a distaccarti dalla famiglia, prima ancora che da tua moglie?
> Sei ora abbastanza tranquillo per riscrivere la storia


Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Ho l'impressione che tu abbia colto l'occasione per sbottare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ti rendi conto che che definirti bancomat è stato da parte tua svilire il tuo ruolo e togliere calore dal tuo rapporto con loro?
> Che cavolo c’entrano i figli con una relazione virtuale di tua moglie?
> Sei certo che non sia stato tu per primo a trovare pesante tutti i doveri e a distaccarti dalla famiglia, prima ancora che da tua moglie?
> Sei ora abbastanza tranquillo per riscrivere la storia


La famosa goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La famosa goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso?


I figli non sono degli ospiti che ci troviamo in casa. Li abbiamo fatti noi è cresciuti noi, restituiscono quello che hanno avuto.


----------



## void (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non sono degli ospiti che ci troviamo in casa. Li abbiamo fatti noi è cresciuti noi, restituiscono quello che hanno avuto.


Quindi i genitori di Pietro Maso lo prendevano ad accettate durante la notte?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

void ha detto:


> Quindi i genitori di Pietro Maso lo prendevano ad accettate durante la notte?


Magari hanno sottovalutato l’evidente  psicopatia. Loro sono morti e non possono dirlo. Ma ad esempio Erika è stata subito perdonata dal padre. Forse sapeva che era una figlia con problemi relazionali e di gestione della rabbia che erano stati considerati lati caratteriali? 
Angelo Izzo sarà stato un bambino normale e poi un adolescente normale? Dubito, come per i suoi compari, avranno manifestato crudeltà verso gli animali, ad esempio.
Ma tu hai citato appunto un caso limite.
La maggior parte delle persone non ha gravi problemi psichiatrici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non sono degli ospiti che ci troviamo in casa. Li abbiamo fatti noi è cresciuti noi, restituiscono quello che hanno avuto.


Mmmm credo che molte volte si vizianoi figli e senza rendersi conto ci si ritrova ad essere schiavi dei loro capricci.
La frase che è stata detta al nostro nuovo utente dai figli mi fa supporre questo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mmmm credo che molte volte i figli e senza rendersi conto ci si ritrova ad essere schiavi dei loro capricci.
> La frase che è stata detta al nostro nuovo utente dai figli mi fa supporre questo.


Tutte le persone che sono state mediamente dei genitori abbastanza buoni hanno figli abbastanza buoni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutte le persone che sono state mediamente dei genitori abbastanza buoni hanno figli abbastanza buoni.


Potrebbero essere comunque bravi, ma con pretese. Basta uno dei genitori ad avere questo tipo di atteggiamento per condizionare. 
Mi sono chiesta perché una delle figlie condivide l'azione del padre


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbero essere comunque bravi, ma con pretese. Basta uno dei genitori ad avere questo tipo di atteggiamento per condizionare.
> Mi sono chiesta perché una delle figlie condivide l'azione del padre


Appunto...uno dei due non è stato abbastanza buono


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Potrebbero essere comunque bravi, ma con pretese. Basta uno dei genitori ad avere questo tipo di atteggiamento per condizionare.
> Mi sono chiesta perché una delle figlie condivide l'azione del padre


Un figlio in una situazione conflittuale tra i genitori o comunque di disaccordo o di contraddizione educativa si trova a dover scegliere di quale figura ha bisogno e che deve salvare per avere un riferimento interno.
Non è strano che una ragazza voglia avere una figura maschile buona dentro di sé che la fa sentire amabile come donna.


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non sono degli ospiti che ci troviamo in casa. Li abbiamo fatti noi è cresciuti noi, restituiscono quello che hanno avuto.


purrroppo non sempre brunetta
Non è una regola 
Conosco situazioni in cui la pecora nera è venuta su così a dispetto di esempi poi che validi e ha creato non poca sofferenza nei poveri genitori 

sul fatto che siano dei viziati oramai quasi tutti concordo anche i miei hanno molto di più del necessario


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> purrroppo non sempre brunetta
> Non è una regola
> Conosco situazioni in cui la pecora nera è venuta su così a dispetto di esempi poi che validi e ha creato non poca sofferenza nei poveri genitori
> 
> sul fatto che siano dei viziati oramai quasi tutti concordo anche i miei hanno molto di più del necessario


Non possiamo sapere cosa è accaduto nelle altre famiglie


----------



## Carola (29 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non possiamo sapere cosa è accaduto nelle altre famiglie


si è vero sino  in fondo Non si può sapere
Diciamo  che x come li conosco io da anni loro due persone meravigliose le figlie anche la piccola un disastro  complice L aver perso la testa x un poco di buono davvero


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un figlio in una situazione conflittuale tra i genitori o comunque di disaccordo o di contraddizione educativa si trova a dover scegliere di quale figura ha bisogno e che deve salvare per avere un riferimento interno.
> Non è strano che una ragazza voglia avere una figura maschile buona dentro di sé che la fa sentire amabile come donna.


su questo ho seri dubbi. Semplicemente crescendo anche i figli si fanno delle idee proprie e in questo caso credo che la ragazza si sia resa conto dei sacrifici del padre, al contrario del resto della famiglia che li ha vissuti come dovuti. Non centra niente il sentirsi amabile come figlia.
Sicuramente tra padre e questa figlia c'e una gran feeling, si trovano d'accordo su molte cose. La figlia maggiore e il maschio invece sono contro il padre.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Settembre 2020)

Carola ha detto:


> purrroppo non sempre brunetta
> Non è una regola
> Conosco situazioni in cui la pecora nera è venuta su così a dispetto di esempi poi che validi e ha creato non poca sofferenza nei poveri genitori
> 
> sul fatto che siano dei viziati oramai quasi tutti concordo anche i miei hanno molto di più del necessario


Concordo


----------



## tommy61 (30 Settembre 2020)

mi spiego meglio quando ho notificato ai miei figli che mi sarei allontanato un po da casa e che avevo intenzione di chiudere l'azienda, loro hanno subito pensato che io avessi un'altra i miei figli la grande si è laureata in medicina si è specializzata attualmente lavora alla guardia medica ma trovandosi fuori sede sostanzialmente sono io che provvedo ai suoi bisogni, il maschio ha cambiato tutte le facoltà che ci sono a ventotto anni forse ha dato una o due materie ho fatto di tutto per cercare di convincerlo ma per lui esiste solo la bella vita che mia moglie gli ha permesso, la piccola in tre anni si è laureata ha fatto la magistrale e subito mi ha aiutato nella attività mia moglie mi è stata molto vicina, io sono un insegnante, ho aperto una attività per dare alla famiglia una stabilità economica e lasciare ai miei figli un lavoro futuro cosa che con grandi sacrifici ho fatto, ma quando dopo aver passato una vita a fare di tutto per non fare mancare niente mia moglie proviene da una famiglia dissestata in padre ubriacone una madre che non ha mai fatto il ruolo di madre tanto che i bambini mia moglie e la sorella sono stati tolti dalla famiglia io ragazzo neo laureato con tanto sacrifici l'ho fatta diplomare e la mia famiglia l'ha subito accolta con i miei sacrifici l'ho pure fatta laureare


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> mi spiego meglio quando ho notificato ai miei figli che mi sarei allontanato un po da casa e che avevo intenzione di chiudere l'azienda, loro hanno subito pensato che io avessi un'altra i miei figli la grande si è laureata in medicina si è specializzata attualmente lavora alla guardia medica ma trovandosi fuori sede sostanzialmente sono io che provvedo ai suoi bisogni, il maschio ha cambiato tutte le facoltà che ci sono a ventotto anni forse ha dato una o due materie ho fatto di tutto per cercare di convincerlo ma per lui esiste solo la bella vita che mia moglie gli ha permesso, la piccola in tre anni si è laureata ha fatto la magistrale e subito mi ha aiutato nella attività mia moglie mi è stata molto vicina, io sono un insegnante, ho aperto una attività per dare alla famiglia una stabilità economica e lasciare ai miei figli un lavoro futuro cosa che con grandi sacrifici ho fatto, ma quando dopo aver passato una vita a fare di tutto per non fare mancare niente mia moglie proviene da una famiglia dissestata in padre ubriacone una madre che non ha mai fatto il ruolo di madre tanto che i bambini mia moglie e la sorella sono stati tolti dalla famiglia io ragazzo neo laureato con tanto sacrifici l'ho fatta diplomare e la mia famiglia l'ha subito accolta con i miei sacrifici l'ho pure fatta laureare


Un po’ di punteggiatura aiuterebbe la lettura.
Ti senti oberato da tutte le responsabilità.


----------



## tommy61 (30 Settembre 2020)

dagli scritti con il suo amante virtuale dice non ho mai amato mio marito sto con lui perchè mi fa pena e quando facci sesso con lui è un sacrificio
e tante altre cose che mi vergogno a scrivere, lei quando gli ho fatto pervenire la lettera del mio avvocato ha cercato di sminuire la cosa dicendo che lo diceva per sentirsi più apprezzata.
A leggere queste cose avevo deciso di chiudere  la attività, quando ho comunicato ai miei figli che volevo solo fare l'insegnante e chiudere il maschio a cui ho rifiutato di comprare una moto mi ha detto che sono un bastardo , la femmina grande pensava che io avessi un'altra mi ha detto che facevo schifo, ora si è scusata ed è pentita di quello che ha detto, dopo aver letto i messaggi di mia moglie mi sono sentito male sono svenuto in ufficio, mi hanno portato in ospedale e la pressione era superiore a 220 parlavo a mono sillabi mi hanno ricoverato per sospetto ictus mi hanno fatto tutti gli accertamenti, mia moglie non si allontanava dall'ospedale le mie figlie mi sono state vicine per fortuna si è trattato solo di un forte stress, mi hanno prescritto dei farmaci siccome l'ipertensione è molto significativa ho deciso di pensare un po solo alla mia salute, vada a farsi fottere, l'azienda vada a farsi fottere l'estetista una o due volte a settimana vada a farsi fottere il parrucchiere se vuole il suv se lo compra io con il mio stipendio da dipendente statale posso vivere, una donna in questo momento non mi interessa. Morale della favola mia moglie pentitissima le mie figlie che hanno capito tutto cercano di farmi rientrare, e io non so cosa fare

siccome scrivo di getto, non sto attento alla punteggiatura

quando parlo di queste cose, non so mi assale un po di non saprei cosa


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ di punteggiatura aiuterebbe la lettura.
> Ti senti oberato da tutte le responsabilità.


a me pare più una vendetta: "io ti ho fatto io ti distruggo" moglie specialmente.


----------



## tommy61 (30 Settembre 2020)

non si tratta di vendetta ma di delusione, lei mi ha detto che mi ama che non può vivere senza di me che se ne fotte della bella vita, ma dopo quello che ho letto tutto ha un altro significato, quando tu investi tutto te stesso in una cosa,e poi ti crolla tutto come ti senti

anche perchè io ho detto che me ne sarei uscito se loro mia moglie e i miei figli erano in grado di gestirla avrei rinunziato alla mio quote senza problemi, loro non vogliono questa responsabilità io devo pensare alla mia salute.
infatti in questo momento la azienda va avanti per forza di inerzia


----------



## Marjanna (30 Settembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> non si tratta di vendetta ma di delusione, lei mi ha detto che mi ama che non può vivere senza di me che se ne fotte della bella vita, ma dopo quello che ho letto tutto ha un altro significato, quando tu investi tutto te stesso in una cosa,e poi ti crolla tutto come ti senti





tommy61 ha detto:


> anche perchè io ho detto che me ne sarei uscito se loro mia moglie e i miei figli erano in grado di gestirla avrei rinunziato alla mio quote senza problemi, loro non vogliono questa responsabilità io devo pensare alla mia salute.
> infatti in questo momento la azienda va avanti per forza di inerzia


Non sto a contestare il tuo dolore. Mi pare solo che sentendoti tradito (mi sembra un poco da ogni componente della famiglia, per come hanno reagito al tradimento) tu abbia deciso di smontare tutto. Dalla descrizione che hai fatto dei figli tu sapevi che non erano in grado di gestire l'azienda (mi pare che due poi non siano neppure presenti in azienda). Tua moglie hai detto che l'hai fatta studiare tu:  _con i miei sacrifici l'ho pure fatta laureare. _Immagino che dopo la laurea tu l'abbia messa a fare da contabile alla tua ditta (ditta che per te è un secondo lavoro). Il figlio che ha cambiato ogni facoltà l'ha fatto grazie a te presumo (magari sulla spinta di tua moglie?).
Comprensibilissimo che tu guardi alla tua salute (anche se immagino che iperteso lo eri già prima). Probabilmente la scoperta del tradimento e specialmente le parole di tua moglie hanno proprio fatto finire quel patto sancito con il matrimonio, e quello che hai creato per amore di lei. E' finito il motore che muoveva tutto.
Posso chiederti cosa c'è di Tommy ora? E cosa c'era di Tommy nella vita di Tommy prima della scoperta?


----------



## tommy61 (30 Settembre 2020)

Riassumo un po famiglia unita si prendevano tutte le decisioni insieme considerando tre figli con uno stipendio statale anche se ho alle spalle una famiglia facoltosa a cui non ho mai chiesto nulla, assieme a mia moglie decidiamo di aprire una attività, i primi anni sono un pò duri, ma poi grazie alle mie conoscenze, alla mia determinazione, e diciamolo anche grazie all'aiuto di mio padre, la nostra attività decolla non ho mai sofferto ne di ipertensione o altro, mi sono sempre dedicato al lavoro e alla famiglia, mia moglie mi ha sempre supportato e spronato, io a quasi sessantanni ho fatto sesso solo con mia moglie, le altre donne, colleghe anche se carine non li ho mai considerato se non come amiche. Circa tre mesi fa vedo mia figlia che lavora con me un po ombrosa, mi riferisce che ha litigato con la mamma, li per li non ci faccio caso, ma mi si accende un campanello, mia moglie da circa sei mesi si rifiutava sessualmente, a suo dire per la menopausa, cistite, vaginite,ecc. Siamo stati anche all'estero ma sesso niente.
Un giorno a causa del Coronavirus, Azienda ferma, scuola chiusa vado in azienda per fare un po di conti, visto che gestivano tutto mia moglie e mia figlia. Dovevo entrare nel sito della banca dal mio pc non avevo la password allora vado nel pc di mia moglie per entrare nel sito della banca, non so come ma appena ho acceso il pc si è aperto skype mentre cerco di entrare nel sito della banca mi arriva un messaggio ( Allora amore non vedo l'ora di incontrarti) ho aperto skype e ho visto la cronologia circa tre mesi di messaggi. Stampo tutto senza nemmeno leggere, spillo, controllo i conti e spengo il pc. Quello che ho letto mi ha fatto sentire un fallito, come marito e come padre, a quel punto mi sono sentito un ronzio nella testa, sono diventato rosso fuoco, mi mancava il respiro, mi sono messo in macchina, ma vedevo male, sono andato alla guardia medica, appena arrivato mi sono sentito male e ho perso conoscenza, con l'ambulanza mi hanno portato in ospedale, mi è venuta una emorragia nel naso quando mi hanno ricoverato in neurologia avevo la pressione arteriosa a 230, per fortuna non è arrivata al cervello. Ecco a grandi linee quello che è successo


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mmmm... ennesima broccolata nei tempi del Covid. Si saranno conosciuti on line durante il lockdown. Lui la chiama "amore" ma neppure si sono mai visti. 
Avresti bisogno di parlare con qualcuno di competente, se questo fatto agisce in modo così forte fino a conseguenze fisiche. In ospedale qualcuno ti ha supportato sotto questo punto di vista?


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Diciamo che hanno considerato il tutto come uno stress mi hanno consigliato di evitare situazioni stressanti ecco perchè ho deciso di allontanarmi da tutto e stare calmo infatti non vado in azienda sto da solo in campagna anche se la casa è vicina al mare vado a pescare la mattina spengo il telefono e sto tranquillo, anche se mia moglie a suo dire è molto pentita, ma dopo quello che ho letto tutto ha un altro senso, mi sento un fallito sia come marito che come padre, sono sensazioni che mi vengono quando vedo mia moglie, ecco perchè cerco di stare da solo, ho bisogno di riflettere


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Diciamo che hanno considerato il tutto come uno stress mi hanno consigliato di evitare situazioni stressanti ecco perchè ho deciso di allontanarmi da tutto e stare calmo infatti non vado in azienda sto da solo in campagna anche se la casa è vicina al mare vado a pescare la mattina spengo il telefono e sto tranquillo, anche se mia moglie a suo dire è molto pentita, ma dopo quello che ho letto tutto ha un altro senso, mi sento un fallito sia come marito che come padre, sono sensazioni che mi vengono quando vedo mia moglie, ecco perchè cerco di stare da solo, ho bisogno di riflettere


Mi dispiace per quello che ti è successo.
Non sei un fallito; al contrario.
Sei stato fedele a tua moglie e hai pensato al benessere della tua famiglia. Altro che fallimento!
Senza sapere altro di te, posso dire che sei un bravo marito e padre.
Non hai nessuna colpa che tua moglie ha un amico virtuale, nelle conversazioni di due persone che non si sono mai viste non ci sta la parola amore, magari da adolescenti si.
Capisco benissimo la tua delusione, la vita è fatta così, MA È TROPPO PREZIOSA PER SPRECARLA PER E CON PERSONE CHE TI DELUDONO. 
Fai bene ad evitare situazioni conflittuali, vedi l’effetto che hanno avuto su di te.
Hai solamente scoperto che una persona a cui tenevi molto non meritava il tuo affetto. 
Per il tuo bene, smettila di colpevolizzarti, NON HAI NESSUNA COLPA.


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Diciamo che hanno considerato il tutto come uno stress mi hanno consigliato di evitare situazioni stressanti ecco perchè ho deciso di allontanarmi da tutto e stare calmo infatti non vado in azienda sto da solo in campagna anche se la casa è vicina al mare vado a pescare la mattina spengo il telefono e sto tranquillo, anche se mia moglie a suo dire è molto pentita, ma dopo quello che ho letto tutto ha un altro senso, mi sento un fallito sia come marito che come padre, sono sensazioni che mi vengono quando vedo mia moglie, ecco perchè cerco di stare da solo, ho bisogno di riflettere


La tua reazione è normale, leggere quelle considerazioni sul vostro rapporto, metterebbero a terra chiunque. 
Però fallito non è il termine corretto, deluso si. 
Perché hai dato alla famiglia quello che sentivi giusto dare, poi se tua moglie aveva altri sentimenti nei tuoi confronti nin è un tuo fallimento. 
Comunque ci sono tante persone che si lasciano passare per infelici, ed avere attenzioni dal potenziale amante. 
La verità è a metà strada.


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Ma è un "amico" virtuale? Sicuri che non sia una relazione vera ?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ma è un "amico" virtuale? Sicuri che non sia una relazione vera ?


E  forse in passato ha conosciuto personalmente altri uomini.
Da quello che racconta Tommy non sembra alla prima esperienza.


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Fa bene a sentirsi fallito. Se sua moglie si apre in questo modo con una fantasia mi sentirei veramente fallita ed impotente


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Fa bene a sentirsi fallito. Se sua moglie si apre in questo modo con una fantasia mi sentirei veramente fallita ed impotente


Ma perché?
Perché questo pregiudizio che se il coniuge tradisce, allora la colpa è del tradito ?


----------



## void (1 Ottobre 2020)

@Lara3, per curiosità, cosa di quel poco che ha raccontato Tommy ti fa pensare che sua moglie nn sia alla prima esperienza?


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

void ha detto:


> Per curiosità, cosa di quel poco che ha raccontato Tommy ti fa pensare che sua moglie nn sia alla prima esperienza?


Chi flirta al punto che l’altro lo chiama amore e non vede l’ora di incontrarsi, non credo che si è svegliato un giorno e ha detto: oggi mi metto a tradire. A 50 anni.
Ci possono essere degli eventi che hanno scatenato questa furia di ormoni e che fanno diventare traditori da oggi a domani ( e non credo che il Coronavirus ha avuto questo effetto) oppure lo faceva da prima.
Presumo io che lei non sia alla prima esperienza. Potrei anche sbagliarmi.
Poi la sua confidenza che fa al suo amico virtuale riguardo i rapporti con il marito. Insomma, sicuramente lei lo sa, e  come il 99% dei traditori virtuali o no, dirà al marito che è la prima volta che si lascia andare.
Tutti beccati la prima volta ...
Il fattore scatenante in me è stato il tradimento di mio ex, ma qualcosa deve esserci, oppure lo si è stato anche prima.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Chi flirta al punto che l’altro lo chiama amore e non vede l’ora di incontrarsi, non credo che si è svegliato un giorno e ha detto: oggi mi metto a tradire. A 50 anni.
> Ci possono essere degli eventi che hanno scatenato questa furia di ormoni e che fanno diventare traditori da oggi a domani ( e non credo che il Coronavirus ha avuto questo effetto) oppure lo faceva da prima.
> Presumo io che lei non sia alla prima esperienza. Potrei anche sbagliarmi.
> Poi la sua confidenza che fa al suo amico virtuale riguardo i rapporti con il marito. Insomma, sicuramente lei lo sa, e  come il 99% dei traditori virtuali o no, dirà al marito che è la prima volta che si lascia andare.
> ...


Ma quello è lui, ossia l'altro, non lei... tu la vedi come una scafata del tradimento che spara minchiate perchè tanto è il giro in giostra. Talmente scafata che tutto era accessibile a chiunque dal pc del lavoro in una chat di skype. Un traditore seriale non farebbe mai certe cose, un traditore sa che deve dire il minimo sindacabile del coniuge. A me sembra lei sia stata parecchio sprovveduta, anche nella "fiducia" verso questo terzo sconosciuto, e riguardo le confidenze (non anonime) che gli ha fatto. Se questo fosse stato maleintenzionato avrebbe potuto ricattarla, e per cosa, per la percezione virtuale di un vago sentimento?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Diciamo che hanno considerato il tutto come uno stress mi hanno consigliato di evitare situazioni stressanti ecco perchè ho deciso di allontanarmi da tutto e stare calmo infatti non vado in azienda sto da solo in campagna anche se la casa è vicina al mare vado a pescare la mattina spengo il telefono e sto tranquillo, anche se mia moglie a suo dire è molto pentita, ma dopo quello che ho letto tutto ha un altro senso, mi sento un fallito sia come marito che come padre, sono sensazioni che mi vengono quando vedo mia moglie, ecco perchè cerco di stare da solo, ho bisogno di riflettere


La necessità di allontanarti da tutto spero ti aiuti. Quello che hai letto è roba tosta, su questo non si può dire niente.
A volte gli amanti sparano veramente parole con leggerezza, nel dialogo con l'amante, a volte sono palle totali, più spesso sono sfoghi, quei sfoghi momentanei che possono dare l'idea di una vita infelice, di un rapporto forzato, ma passato il momento non ci credono neppure loro, non nel modo in cui l'hanno espresso.
Visto che hai letto tutta la chat, l'altro come si è posto? Anche lui con la storiella dell'infelicemente sposato?
Mi sembra che tu non ti senta capito neppure dai figli in quello che stai passando, che tu senta che loro ti fanno pressioni solo per ricacciarti nel tuo ruolo in cui tieni in piedi la vita di tutti gli altri in un certo senso. Loro non sanno delle parole che hai letto immagino, e vedono il tutto come uno scambio di qualche messaggio della mamma, facendo una considerazione superficiale.
Dimmi se sbaglio.

Sentire un professionista per dialogare, quando ti sentirai di farlo, magari potrebbe aiutarti. Le parole che hai letto sono davvero devastanti "non ho mai amato mio marito sto con lui perchè mi fa pena e quando facci sesso con lui è un sacrificio", distruggono la realtà dentro cui credevi di stare. Spesso è solo una percezione, un punto di domanda, per chi viene tradito, tu l'hai proprio trovato scritto. Io non saprei che consigli darti per gestire tutta sta roba (immensa per la famiglia, i figli, l'azienda, il tempo, ect), ma penso che un punto potrebbe essere proprio gestire questo dentro di te, gestirlo per non farti travolgere, perchè non sia il resto che governi te (mi riferisco alla sensazione di fallimento che ti travolge).


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quello è lui, ossia l'altro, non lei... tu la vedi come una scafata del tradimento che spara minchiate perchè tanto è il giro in giostra. Talmente scafata che tutto era accessibile a chiunque dal pc del lavoro in una chat di skype. Un traditore seriale non farebbe mai certe cose, un traditore sa che deve dire il minimo sindacabile del coniuge. A me sembra lei sia stata parecchio sprovveduta, anche nella "fiducia" verso questo terzo sconosciuto, e riguardo le confidenze (non anonime) che gli ha fatto. Se questo fosse stato maleintenzionato avrebbe potuto ricattarla, e per cosa, per la percezione virtuale di un vago sentimento?


Tommy è rimasto stravolto da quelle pagine, mi fa pensare che ci siano di cose. Poi anche i seriali o occasionali fanno errori, qualche volta elementari, perché si sentono sicuri, perché sanno che il coniuge si fida ciecamente.
Comunque se fosse la prima o la settima volta a Tommy non gli cambia molto. Già quello che ha visto è stato pesante.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tommy è rimasto stravolto da quelle pagine, mi fa pensare che ci siano di cose. Poi anche i seriali o occasionali fanno errori, qualche volta elementari, perché si sentono sicuri, perché sanno che il coniuge si fida ciecamente.
> Comunque se fosse la prima o la settima volta a Tommy non gli cambia molto. Già quello che ha visto è stato pesante.


Oddio da quel che ho letto in altri utenti non è proprio che non cambi, un conto è un tradimento, un conto è stare con un seriale. In un certo senso le parole che ha letto "non l'ho mai amato" sono un tradimento che copre tutto l'arco del rapporto. Non so neppure come le abbia tirate fuori sua moglie. Per questo sarebbe, eventualmente, da approfondire lo svolgimento della chat, che però non mi stupirei se fosse un passaggio successivo ad un altro sito in cui sono venuti in contatto, per questo facendo due conti dei tempi ho pensato al lockdown, periodo in cui sappiamo molti si son buttati nel broccolamento virtuale. 
Quel mai non è un fallimento di Tommy, ma di lei eventualmente, perchè come cazzo fai a fare 3 figli e stare una vita con un uomo e uscirtene con un MAI. Sarà mica perchè ti parte la brocca sulle fantasie dell'altro? Che tanto mai visto si fa presto a farlo diventare l'uomo perfetto? 
Il concetto che ha espresso di sesso come sacrificio... non so guarda. 3 figli son nati da sto sacrificio...


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio da quel che ho letto in altri utenti non è proprio che non cambi, un conto è un tradimento, un conto è stare con un seriale. In un certo senso le parole che ha letto "non l'ho mai amato" sono un tradimento che copre tutto l'arco del rapporto. Non so neppure come le abbia tirate fuori sua moglie. Per questo sarebbe, eventualmente, da approfondire lo svolgimento della chat, che però non mi stupirei se fosse un passaggio successivo ad un altro sito in cui sono venuti in contatto, per questo facendo due conti dei tempi ho pensato al lockdown, periodo in cui sappiamo molti si son buttati nel broccolamento virtuale.
> Quel mai non è un fallimento di Tommy, ma di lei eventualmente, perchè come cazzo fai a fare 3 figli e stare una vita con un uomo e uscirtene con un MAI. Sarà mica perchè ti parte la brocca sulle fantasie dell'altro? Che tanto mai visto si fa presto a farlo diventare l'uomo perfetto?
> Il concetto che ha espresso di sesso come sacrificio... non so guarda. 3 figli son nati da sto sacrificio...


Infatti... questo “ non l’ho mai amato “ mi fa pensare che lei era disponibile anche prima. Quindi , che non era la prima volta.
La verità non possiamo saperlo, ma di sicuro, come molti, moltissimi traditori dirà che è la prima volta.


----------



## Vera (1 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Fa bene a sentirsi fallito. Se sua moglie si apre in questo modo con una fantasia mi sentirei veramente fallita ed impotente


Fa bene, anche no. Puoi, al limite, comprendere il suo sentirsi fallito.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dagli scritti con il suo amante virtuale dice non ho mai amato mio marito sto con lui perchè mi fa pena e quando facci sesso con lui è un sacrificio
> e tante altre cose che mi vergogno a scrivere, lei quando gli ho fatto pervenire la lettera del mio avvocato ha cercato di sminuire la cosa dicendo che lo diceva per sentirsi più apprezzata.
> A leggere queste cose avevo deciso di chiudere  la attività, quando ho comunicato ai miei figli che volevo solo fare l'insegnante e chiudere il maschio a cui ho rifiutato di comprare una moto mi ha detto che sono un bastardo , la femmina grande pensava che io avessi un'altra mi ha detto che facevo schifo, ora si è scusata ed è pentita di quello che ha detto, dopo aver letto i messaggi di mia moglie mi sono sentito male sono svenuto in ufficio, mi hanno portato in ospedale e la pressione era superiore a 220 parlavo a mono sillabi mi hanno ricoverato per sospetto ictus mi hanno fatto tutti gli accertamenti, mia moglie non si allontanava dall'ospedale le mie figlie mi sono state vicine per fortuna si è trattato solo di un forte stress, mi hanno prescritto dei farmaci siccome l'ipertensione è molto significativa ho deciso di pensare un po solo alla mia salute, vada a farsi fottere, l'azienda vada a farsi fottere l'estetista una o due volte a settimana vada a farsi fottere il parrucchiere se vuole il suv se lo compra io con il mio stipendio da dipendente statale posso vivere, una donna in questo momento non mi interessa. Morale della favola mia moglie pentitissima le mie figlie che hanno capito tutto cercano di farmi rientrare, e io non so cosa fare
> 
> ...


Ma tu non hai mai detto fesserie a nessuno?
Sai quanti e quante hanno scritto all’amante che l’amavano e non potevano vivere senza e l’hanno congedato/a in un nanosecondo quando sono stati scoperti?!
Poi era una cosa virtuale, un gioco, una fantasia.
Certamente tu hai diritto di arrabbiarti, ma non di buttare tutto per aria e starci così male.


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Che sia una seriale non ci credo, lei piangendo mi implora di tornare a casa ribadendo che per lei era solo un gioco, non avendo niente da fare si è fatta travolgere da questa situazione e mai mi avrebbe tradito. Da parte mia siccome il mio medico mi ha raccomandato di stare calmo di evitare qualsiasi tipo di stress, anche se non sa quello che è successo,in questo momento ho bisogno di stare calmo, l'altro ieri è venuta a trovarmi, vedere una donna a 60 anni piangere disperata, non è una bella cosa, mi ha pregato di tornare a casa non gli interessano i soldi, l'attività  e via dicendo; che sono l'uomo della sua vita. A questo punto ho preso tutto quello che ho stampato con evidenziate le parole che mi hanno fatto male, ho dato a lei tutto, e quando mi dava una risposta valida a tutte le parole evidenziate potevamo discutere, ho interrotto la conversazione e con molta educazione l'ho invitata a lasciarmi solo.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Che sia una seriale non ci credo, lei piangendo mi implora di tornare a casa ribadendo che per lei era solo un gioco, non avendo niente da fare si è fatta travolgere da questa situazione e mai mi avrebbe tradito. Da parte mia siccome il mio medico mi ha raccomandato di stare calmo di evitare qualsiasi tipo di stress, anche se non sa quello che è successo,in questo momento ho bisogno di stare calmo, l'altro ieri è venuta a trovarmi, vedere una donna a 60 anni piangere disperata, non è una bella cosa, mi ha pregato di tornare a casa non gli interessano i soldi, l'attività  e via dicendo; che sono l'uomo della sua vita. A questo punto ho preso tutto quello che ho stampato con evidenziate le parole che mi hanno fatto male, ho dato a lei tutto, e quando mi dava una risposta valida a tutte le parole evidenziate potevamo discutere, ho interrotto la conversazione e con molta educazione l'ho invitata a lasciarmi solo.


Spero che ti sei tenuto una copia . 
Non per leggertela ogni giorno, per carità.
Ma in caso di bisogno, se dovessi separarti, almeno che non ti trovi incolpato tu.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E  forse in passato ha conosciuto personalmente altri uomini.
> Da quello che racconta Tommy non sembra alla prima esperienza.


Da cosa l’hai dedotto? 



Lara3 ha detto:


> Chi flirta al punto che l’altro lo chiama amore e non vede l’ora di incontrarsi, non credo che si è svegliato un giorno e ha detto: oggi mi metto a tradire. A 50 anni.
> Ci possono essere degli eventi che hanno scatenato questa furia di ormoni e che fanno diventare traditori da oggi a domani ( e non credo che il Coronavirus ha avuto questo effetto) oppure lo faceva da prima.
> Presumo io che lei non sia alla prima esperienza. Potrei anche sbagliarmi.
> Poi la sua confidenza che fa al suo amico virtuale riguardo i rapporti con il marito. Insomma, sicuramente lei lo sa, e  come il 99% dei traditori virtuali o no, dirà al marito che è la prima volta che si lascia andare.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Da cosa l’hai dedotto?


Letto.
Per me è una deduzione sul nulla



valentina.65 ha detto:


> Fa bene a sentirsi fallito. Se sua moglie si apre in questo modo con una fantasia mi sentirei veramente fallita ed impotente


A parte la delicatezza del rivolgersi così a una persona che è stata in ospedale per stress, proprio roba da bulli, non vedo perché mai dovrebbe sentirsi fallito per una cazzata della moglie?
Gli anni precedenti non valgono nulla?


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Dimenticavo, le sorelle parlando fra loro, domenica sono venute a pranzo da me, non mi hanno fatto nessuna pressione ridevano e scherzavano sul fatto che ero un po trascurato con un paio di pantaloncini son la barba lunga, loro non mi hanno mai visto così uscivo sempre con la cravatta, ogni mattina con la barba fatta, vedendomi in magliettina e pantaloncini si sono meravigliate, e mi prendevano in giro, tutto sommato abbiamo passato una bella giornata


----------



## Buffa (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Che sia una seriale non ci credo, lei piangendo mi implora di tornare a casa ribadendo che per lei era solo un gioco, non avendo niente da fare si è fatta travolgere da questa situazione e mai mi avrebbe tradito. Da parte mia siccome il mio medico mi ha raccomandato di stare calmo di evitare qualsiasi tipo di stress, anche se non sa quello che è successo,in questo momento ho bisogno di stare calmo, l'altro ieri è venuta a trovarmi, vedere una donna a 60 anni piangere disperata, non è una bella cosa, mi ha pregato di tornare a casa non gli interessano i soldi, l'attività  e via dicendo; che sono l'uomo della sua vita. A questo punto ho preso tutto quello che ho stampato con evidenziate le parole che mi hanno fatto male, ho dato a lei tutto, e quando mi dava una risposta valida a tutte le parole evidenziate potevamo discutere, ho interrotto la conversazione e con molta educazione l'ho invitata a lasciarmi solo.


Tommy, la situazione non è facile e la tua sofferenza è comprensibile, ma tua moglie non è un’estranea. Quando non si è mai stati amati dal proprio compagno lo si capisce. Tu cosa hai capito del vostro passato? Credi sia possibile che non ti abbia davvero  mai amato? 
Una donna a quella eta’ puo’ Benissimo perdere la brocca come un uomo e fare una marea di cavolate.  Davanti allo schiaffone della realta’ poi tutto diventa piu’ lucido.
Lascia fare a lei ora. Mettiti sereno e prova a capire cosa vuole dimostrarti. Ora tocca a lei. 
Avete vissuto una vita insieme. Prova a capire se possa essere il caso di non buttare tutto. Prenditi tempo ma non fare cose avventate. Non sei lucido.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, le sorelle parlando fra loro, domenica sono venute a pranzo da me, non mi hanno fatto nessuna pressione ridevano e scherzavano sul fatto che ero un po trascurato con un paio di pantaloncini son la barba lunga, loro non mi hanno mai visto così uscivo sempre con la cravatta, ogni mattina con la barba fatta, vedendomi in magliettina e pantaloncini si sono meravigliate, e mi prendevano in giro, tutto sommato abbiamo passato una bella giornata


Hai ripreso il lavoro?


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Copie ne ho abbastanza, ancora non ho deciso niente ho bisogno di riflettere, sul fatto che sia stata una seriale a questo punto non metto la mano sul fuoco io ho sempre rispettato sia lei che la famiglia, ho sempre messo al primo posto la famiglia, la casa dove è di mia esclusiva proprietà, questa a mare di mio padre che mi ha lasciato in eredità ho il mio stipendio statale che mi permette di vivere non ho nessuna intenzione di cercarmi una donna, so cucinare le camicie da sempre me le sono stirate, non sapevo usare la lavatrice, ma in questo periodo l'ho imparato, in questo momento ho bisogno di stare da solo e dedicarmi un po a me stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu non hai mai detto fesserie a nessuno?
> Sai quanti e quante hanno scritto all’amante che l’amavano e non potevano vivere senza e l’hanno congedato/a in un nanosecondo quando sono stati scoperti?!
> Poi era una cosa virtuale, un gioco, una fantasia.
> Certamente tu hai diritto di arrabbiarti, ma non di buttare tutto per aria e starci così male.


Ma l’hanno detto e scritto questo è l’importante
Poi se sei scemo e dici cose che non pensi peggio ancora
È una cosa che mi fa saltare i nervi


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma perché?
> Perché questo pregiudizio che se il coniuge tradisce, allora la colpa è del tradito ?


Ma proprio no. Mi sentirei una fallita solo ed esclusivamente per non aver capito chi avevo vicino . Sentire che non mi ha lasciata perchè gli faccio pena è peggio di ogni carnalità. Ma poi di chi stiamo parlando ? Di una donna che ha studiato e fatto la " signora" grazie a suo marito, fosse stato per lei avrebbe fatto l' operaia in qualche maglificio! Ora all' amore non si comanda , ma il rispetto verso una persona che ti ha dato tutto, con cui hai fatto 3 figli ....ecco quello è il minimo. Poi questa complicità con uno sconosciuto contro l' uomo con cui ho condiviso la mia vita io non la sopporto. Tradisci ma non parlare male di lui.


----------



## farmer (1 Ottobre 2020)

Le parole, a volte fanno male più dei fatti, per di più dette da chi  consideravi la donna della tua vita. Per ora stai tranquillo, lascia che il tempo passi e decidi con calma, non avere fretta e aspetta un  suo avvicinamento e come si pone al tuo cospetto. Le frasi che hai conservato sono una prova indelebile, da cui è impossibile sottrarsi, è troppo facile fare la pentita, quel che è detto è detto ed è anche scritto, non so l'entità di quegli scritti neanche la profondità della ferita provocata,, sarà difficile comunque decidere di perdonare.....auguri ne hai bisogno


----------



## farmer (1 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. Mi sentirei una fallita solo ed esclusivamente per non aver capito chi avevo vicino . Sentire che non mi ha lasciata perchè gli faccio pena è peggio di ogni carnalità. Ma poi di chi stiamo parlando ? Di una donna che ha studiato e fatto la " signora" grazie a suo marito, fosse stato per lei avrebbe fatto l' operaia in qualche maglificio! Ora all' amore non si comanda , ma il rispetto verso una persona che ti ha dato tutto, con cui hai fatto 3 figli ....ecco quello è il minimo. Poi questa complicità con uno sconosciuto contro l' uomo con cui ho condiviso la mia vita io non la sopporto. Tradisci ma non parlare male di lui.


Condivido ogni parola


----------



## Buffa (1 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. Mi sentirei una fallita solo ed esclusivamente per non aver capito chi avevo vicino . Sentire che non mi ha lasciata perchè gli faccio pena è peggio di ogni carnalità. Ma poi di chi stiamo parlando ? Di una donna che ha studiato e fatto la " signora" grazie a suo marito, fosse stato per lei avrebbe fatto l' operaia in qualche maglificio! Ora all' amore non si comanda , ma il rispetto verso una persona che ti ha dato tutto, con cui hai fatto 3 figli ....ecco quello è il minimo. Poi questa complicità con uno sconosciuto contro l' uomo con cui ho condiviso la mia vita io non la sopporto. Tradisci ma non parlare male di lui.


Gli esseri umani sbagliano. 
Non è una storia questa ma una buffonata online. Un ritorno all’adolescenza. 
Uno scivolone in decenni di matrimonio lo vogliamo considerare? 
Se poi invece oltre a questa cretineria fatta da lei ci mettessimo che è sempre stata una cattiva moglie, che lo insultava un giorno si e l’altro anche..capirei. Lui l’ha descritta come moglie irreprensibile, fino a questa uscita di melone. 
Tutti li col cappio?  
Che lui soffra è normale e comprensibile ma che in 35 anni di matrimonio a rotazione uno dei due  coniugi faccia una scemata ci sta .  È tutto quello che sta prima e dopo lo Scivolone che conta e fa la differenza.
Buttare tutto per lo scivolone è un’idiozia. Significa far carne di porco di tutto quello che di bello si è vissuto. Non se lo merita lui in primis e neppure lei


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma l’hanno detto e scritto questo è l’importante
> Poi se sei scemo e dici cose che non pensi peggio ancora
> È una cosa che mi fa saltare i nervi


Ma lui non dice che è deluso dall’aver scoperto che la moglie è superficiale o che scrive cose a vanvera, pensa che davvero lei pensi di non averlo mai amato, come ha scritto a uno mai visto... dai! Bisogna anche saper ridimensionare le cose.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non dice che è deluso dall’aver scoperto che la moglie è superficiale o che scrive cose a vanvera, pensa che davvero lei pensi di non averlo mai amato, come ha scritto a uno mai visto... dai! Bisogna anche saper ridimensionare le cose.


Anche io lo penserei. Altrimenti dovrei pensare di aver sposato qualcuno che spara cattiverie su di me pur non pensandole


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io lo penserei. Altrimenti dovrei pensare di aver sposato qualcuno che spara cattiverie su di me pur non pensandole


Quindi una valutazione negativa di lei, ma non si sè


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi una valutazione negativa di lei, ma non si sè


Certp. Di me penserei che sono stata scema a sposare uno così


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certp. Di me penserei che sono stata scema a sposare uno così


Scemi lo siamo stati un po’ tutti. 
Tutti ci siamo giocati la vita senza esperienza


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui non dice che è deluso dall’aver scoperto che la moglie è superficiale o che scrive cose a vanvera, pensa che davvero lei pensi di non averlo mai amato, come ha scritto a uno mai visto... dai! Bisogna anche saper ridimensionare le cose.


Eh ma non è andata esattamente così



tommy61 ha detto:


> Quello che ho letto mi ha fatto sentire un fallito, come marito e come padre, a quel punto mi sono sentito un ronzio nella testa, sono diventato rosso fuoco, mi mancava il respiro, mi sono messo in macchina, ma vedevo male, sono andato alla guardia medica, appena arrivato mi sono sentito male e ho perso conoscenza, con l'ambulanza mi hanno portato in ospedale, mi è venuta una emorragia nel naso quando mi hanno ricoverato in neurologia avevo la pressione arteriosa a 230, per fortuna non è arrivata al cervello.


Poi quando una persona vive la propria singola situazione, non è che sia proprio immediato pensare "ehhh ma si dai, era il giro in giostra, si sa che nella bolla si dicono parole parole parole", ridimensioniamo. Neppure tu hai ridimensionato. 
Purtroppo quando si leggono le parole "della bolla" non credo sia così immediato pensare che era tutta fuffa, anzi sembra tutto vero.


----------



## Marjanna (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma l’hanno detto e scritto questo è l’importante
> Poi se sei scemo e dici cose che non pensi peggio ancora
> È una cosa che mi fa saltare i nervi


Ma sai in quanti fanno così? Dicono parole che non pensano perchè gli piace stare dentro la recita, è un gioco, anche se in mezzo ci sono persone in carne e ossa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Eh ma non è andata esattamente così
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mica lo accusò di nulla.
Però credo che sia utile che sappia che in certe situazioni di dicono fesserie.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sai in quanti fanno così? Dicono parole che non pensano perchè gli piace stare dentro la recita, è un gioco, anche se in mezzo ci sono persone in carne e ossa.


Lo so che sono in tanti. Io non lo sopporto. Per me è l’aggravante in un tradimento subito


----------



## spleen (1 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Gli esseri umani sbagliano.
> Non è una storia questa ma una buffonata online. Un ritorno all’adolescenza.
> Uno scivolone in decenni di matrimonio lo vogliamo considerare?
> Se poi invece oltre a questa cretineria fatta da lei ci mettessimo che è sempre stata una cattiva moglie, che lo insultava un giorno si e l’altro anche..capirei. Lui l’ha descritta come moglie irreprensibile, fino a questa uscita di melone.
> ...


Sottoscrivo parola per parola. 
L'unica cosa che mi lascia un po' perplesso è il fatto che lei non volesse più fare l'amore con lui.
Generalmente se la storia di tradimento è un gioco o è un bluff non succede.


----------



## valentina.65 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Mi spiace uno svarione può essere dire certe cose durante una lite in un momento di rabbia. Scrivere certe cose, poterle leggere prima di inviarle no. O sei scema o lo pensi


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Infatti da sei mesi circa si negava scuse per la cistite, per la stanchezza per mal di testa ecc., Siccome non era mai successo che si negasse consideravo la cosa come un calo ormonale o problemi di cistite cosa di cui lei ha sempre sofferto, ma leggendo quelle cose, non so più quale sia la verità, anche perchè ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta, alle domande si mette a piangere e non spicca una parola, cosa strana perchè lei per natura è una che parla molto, devo dire che in famiglia, non ho mai sospettato di niente, abbiamo sempre dialogato, è sempre stata affettuosa, ecco perchè sul non voleva fare sesso non ci ho fatto tanto caso, dicevo fra me e me poi le passa, evidentemente aveva perso la testa con una persona virtuale che le diceva un sacco di cazzate, mia figlia minore che sta a casa mi riferisce che non riconosce più sua madre non si cura, non parla es sta tutto il giorno in pigiama, mi fa pena anche perchè, non posso cancellare 40 anni di vita insieme, ecco perchè soffro.


----------



## spleen (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti da sei mesi circa si negava scuse per la cistite, per la stanchezza per mal di testa ecc., Siccome non era mai successo che si negasse consideravo la cosa come un calo ormonale o problemi di cistite cosa di cui lei ha sempre sofferto, ma leggendo quelle cose, non so più quale sia la verità, anche perchè ancora non ho avuto nessuna risposta, alle domande si mette a piangere e non spicca una parola, cosa strana perchè lei per natura è una che parla molto, devo dire che in famiglia, non ho mai sospettato di niente, abbiamo sempre dialogato, è sempre stata affettuosa, ecco perchè sul non voleva fare sesso non ci ho fatto tanto caso, dicevo fra me e me poi le passa, evidentemente aveva perso la testa con una persona virtuale che le diceva un sacco di cazzate, mia figlia minore che sta a casa mi riferisce che non riconosce più sua madre non si cura, non parla es sta tutto il giorno in pigiama, mi fa pena anche perchè, non posso cancellare 40 anni di vita insieme, ecco perchè soffro.


E con il suo amico virtuale sai se ha mantenuto i contatti?


----------



## Lostris (1 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo so che sono in tanti. Io non lo sopporto. Per me è l’aggravante in un tradimento subito


Più che altro io, se leggessi certe cose, proprio non riuscirei a superarlo.


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

non saprei, credo che non lo senta più, poi tutto può essere, poco fa mi ha telefonato che voleva venire qui per parlare, mi sono rifiutato perchè non sono pronto devo ancora metabolizzare la cosa oggi non sarei obiettivo e conoscedomi mi agiterei troppo, per ora ho bisogno di calma.


----------



## spleen (1 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> non saprei, credo che non lo senta più, poi tutto può essere, poco fa mi ha telefonato che voleva venire qui per parlare, mi sono rifiutato perchè non sono pronto devo ancora metabolizzare la cosa oggi non sarei obiettivo e conoscedomi mi agiterei troppo, per ora ho bisogno di calma.


Fai bene a prenderti i tuoi tempi.


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Sicuramente dovremo parlare anche perchè non ho avuto risposte, solo pianto, io ho bisogno di risposte, ma con calma rispettando i miei tempi.


----------



## Buffa (1 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo parola per parola.
> L'unica cosa che mi lascia un po' perplesso è il fatto che lei non volesse più fare l'amore con lui.
> Generalmente se la storia di tradimento è un gioco o è un bluff non succede.


Credo lei sia stata effettivamente molto presa dalla situazione , senza rendersi conto lucidamente che si trattava perlopiu’ di un ritorno tardivo all’adolescenza. Una di quelle proiezioni dove lui diventa il principe azzurro che incarna tutto cio’ che si è sempre sognato. E superata la mezza eta’ non ci credi di poter essere  ancora cosi attraente. Ma è la tua mente che costruisce scenografia e trama. Il coinvolgimento online diventa l’esplosione della propria individualità’ attraverso la proiezione di se stessi nell’altro. 
Ti puo’ mandare in tilt piu’ di una relazione reale, coinvolgendoti totalmente ma è tutta fuffa. A volte anche tu ti ritrovi a impersonare un ruolo che non ti rappresenta per niente . 
La componente “virtuale” poi ti crea dopamina...’ è come per il ragazzino che gioca compulsivamente a Fortnite e non puo’ che continuare a fare  quello fino a che glielo togli di forza e lui L’indomani vede che c’e’ il sole e che giocare a pallone è molto meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Credo lei sia stata effettivamente molto presa dalla situazione , senza rendersi conto lucidamente che si trattava perlopiu’ di un ritorno tardivo all’adolescenza. Una di quelle proiezioni dove lui diventa il principe azzurro che incarna tutto cio’ che si è sempre sognato. E superata la mezza eta’ non ci credi di poter essere  ancora cosi attraente. Ma è la tua mente che costruisce scenografia e trama. Il coinvolgimento online diventa l’esplosione della propria individualità’ attraverso la proiezione di se stessi nell’altro.
> Ti puo’ mandare in tilt piu’ di una relazione reale, coinvolgendoti totalmente ma è tutta fuffa. A volte anche tu ti ritrovo a impersonare un ruolo che non ti rappresenta per niente .
> La componente “virtuale” poi ti crea dopamina...’ è come per il ragazzino che gioca compulsivamente a Fortnite e non puo’ che continuare a fare  quello fino a che glielo togli di forza e lui L’indomani vede che c’e’ il sole e che giocare a pallone è molto meglio.


Ecco hai spiegato bene.


----------



## tommy61 (1 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Credo lei sia stata effettivamente molto presa dalla situazione , senza rendersi conto lucidamente che si trattava perlopiu’ di un ritorno tardivo all’adolescenza. Una di quelle proiezioni dove lui diventa il principe azzurro che incarna tutto cio’ che si è sempre sognato. E superata la mezza eta’ non ci credi di poter essere  ancora cosi attraente. Ma è la tua mente che costruisce scenografia e trama. Il coinvolgimento online diventa l’esplosione della propria individualità’ attraverso la proiezione di se stessi nell’altro.
> Ti puo’ mandare in tilt piu’ di una relazione reale, coinvolgendoti totalmente ma è tutta fuffa. A volte anche tu ti ritrovi a impersonare un ruolo che non ti rappresenta per niente .
> La componente “virtuale” poi ti crea dopamina...’ è come per il ragazzino che gioca compulsivamente a Fortnite e non puo’ che continuare a fare  quello fino a che glielo togli di forza e lui L’indomani vede che c’e’ il sole e che giocare a pallone è molto meglio.


ne sono convinto credo che hai ragione, ma sinceramente leggere quelle cose psicologicamente, e anche fisicamente, mi ha distrutto,che lei a 60 anni si sente corteggiata come una ventenne, le abbia offuscato la mente, era fuori dalla realtà, appena ho scoperto la cosa e si è trovata con un pugno di mosche, anche perchè il tizio con cui aveva questa pseudo relazione si trova a km di distanza, ora come ora non so se sono capace di perdonare quelle parole, non voglio buttare nel cestino 40 anni di relazione, ma ho bisogno di chiarezza.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Credo lei sia stata effettivamente molto presa dalla situazione , senza rendersi conto lucidamente che si trattava perlopiu’ di un ritorno tardivo all’adolescenza. Una di quelle proiezioni dove lui diventa il principe azzurro che incarna tutto cio’ che si è sempre sognato. E superata la mezza eta’ non ci credi di poter essere  ancora cosi attraente. Ma è la tua mente che costruisce scenografia e trama. Il coinvolgimento online diventa l’esplosione della propria individualità’ attraverso la proiezione di se stessi nell’altro.
> Ti puo’ mandare in tilt piu’ di una relazione reale, coinvolgendoti totalmente ma è tutta fuffa. A volte anche tu ti ritrovi a impersonare un ruolo che non ti rappresenta per niente .
> La componente “virtuale” poi ti crea dopamina...’ è come per il ragazzino che gioca compulsivamente a Fortnite e non puo’ che continuare a fare  quello fino a che glielo togli di forza e lui L’indomani vede che c’e’ il sole e che giocare a pallone è molto meglio.


Ci staresti con qualcuno che ha un ritorno di adolescenza tardivo?
Scrivi come se fosse comprensibile un atteggiamento simile.
E ripeto la cosa meno grave per me è che può averci scopato
Non parli di me in quel modo d soprattutto non lo fai con un possibile amante


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> ne sono convinto credo che hai ragione, ma sinceramente leggere quelle cose psicologicamente, e anche fisicamente, mi ha distrutto,che lei a 60 anni si sente corteggiata come una ventenne, le abbia offuscato la mente, era fuori dalla realtà, appena ho scoperto la cosa e si è trovata con un pugno di mosche, anche perchè il tizio con cui aveva questa pseudo relazione si trova a km di distanza, ora come ora non so se sono capace di perdonare quelle parole, non voglio buttare nel cestino 40 anni di relazione, ma ho bisogno di chiarezza.


Più che comprensibile che tu non sia pronto a perdonare, altrettanto comprensibile che tu non lo sia mai 
Lo dico da traditrice


----------



## tommy61 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Infatti non credo che ci sia andata a letto, infatti c'erano riferimenti che si dovevano incontrarsi, ma quel parlare male di me che le ho dato tutto non solo nel senso materiale, e leggere quelle cose, mi ha distrutto, i suoi silenzi mi fanno ancora più male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti non credo che ci sia andata a letto, infatti c'erano riferimenti che si dovevano incontrarsi, ma quel parlare male di me che le ho dato tutto non solo nel senso materiale, e leggere quelle cose, mi ha distrutto, i suoi silenzi mi fanno ancora più male.


Non può dire molto,  che spiegazione può dare a ciò che ha scritto


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti non credo che ci sia andata a letto, infatti c'erano riferimenti che si dovevano incontrarsi, ma quel parlare male di me che le ho dato tutto non solo nel senso materiale, e leggere quelle cose, mi ha distrutto, i suoi silenzi mi fanno ancora più male.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non può dire molto,  che spiegazione può dare a ciò che ha scritto


Si può dire il risultato dell’approfondimento di anni di conversazioni con i traditori.
La mostrizzazione è frequentissima.
Chi non riesce a separare i piani, giustamente si sente in colpa al pensiero di tradire. Non di meno può essere spiazzato dalla possibilità di vivere una storia (al fine della comprensione del meccanismo o espediente psicologico che scatta) da adolescente con qualcuno che ha capacità e voglia di giocare il gioco seduttivo.
Questa attrazione, non della persona, ma della situazione credo che si possa capire, non c’entra nulla approvarla.
Chi si trova in questa situazione, che magari, per ragioni anagrafiche, appare l’ultima è unica possibile, non riesce a rinunciarvi.
Come può però superare i sensi di colpa? Andando a ripescare ogni più piccolo particolare che possa essere stato causa di frustrazione, noia, tristezza. È così il povero tradito diventa un “mostro” noioso, oppressivo, dispotico, fastidioso che, ovviamente, non si è potuto amare, ma che neppure abbiamo potuto amare perché...e arriva una serie di cose risibili come dormire o alzarsi presto la domenica, lasciare la tazzina del caffè in giro o essere ossessivo nel richiedere che venga lavata ecc..
È esattamente ciò che si fa per crescere, quando i genitori Superman e Wonder Woman diventano due squallidi vecchietti che non capiscono nulla della meravigliosa musica trap che si ascolta.
Fa male scoprirlo? Certamente.
Ma non corrisponde alla realtà.


----------



## Foglia (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non sono degli ospiti che ci troviamo in casa. Li abbiamo fatti noi è cresciuti noi, restituiscono quello che hanno avuto.


Rispondo nel mentre che sto leggendo la discussione. Quindi mi scuso se per caso alcuni temi siano già stati "superati".

Per mia madre  (mio padre le ha comunque sempre dato ragione) io ERO un'ospite. Mi ha sempre detto  "questa non è casa tua". Ci sono tante cose che a posteriori ricollego al mio matrimonio. Sono andata via di casa tardi, malgrado tutto, ed è stata scelta mia, come scelta mia quella di sposarmi, tener duro al di là delle evidenze, eccetera. La mia responsabilità insomma me la piglio 
Però.... la domanda sul perché in un certo senso abbia spesso agito da analfabeta emotiva  (reprimendo le emozioni, e non sapendo dar loro un nome e in conseguenza una causa) e' oggetto di riflessioni anche attuali. Che non sono pippe mentali, o ripensamenti inutili, ma sono riflessioni che mi aiutano a fare diversamente con mio figlio in primis. E poi.... probabilmente anche nelle relazioni che verranno. Posso dire  (senza comunque togliere loro il buono) che per molti aspetti sono stati genitori tossici. Spesso  (vedi anche il caso di  @Lara3 ) il risultato  (per carità: ribadisco. Ci siamo noi, alla fine nelle nostre scelte) sono figli poveri di  "strumenti". I genitori di Lara sono molto simili ai miei. Anche se io un po' mi ribellavo, e non mi facevano mancare i vestiti  (anzi, era loro punto d'onore sfoggiare e far sfoggiare a me le firme). Mia madre ultimamente  (quando si è litigato) mi ha rinfacciato che sono stata in casa fino a 30 o giù di lì. Come dire "tanto male non stavi". Avevo trovato un mio modus vivendi, diciamo di comodo, comunque per loro sono sempre stata una figlia "degenere", più o meno dalla fine della scuola media in poi. Uscite ne ho fatte, ma non sto a descrivere l'assurdità di certe regole in quella che malgrado tutto non era casa mia....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire il risultato dell’approfondimento di anni di conversazioni con i traditori.
> La mostrizzazione è frequentissima.
> Chi non riesce a separare i piani, giustamente si sente in colpa al pensiero di tradire. Non di meno può essere spiazzato dalla possibilità di vivere una storia (al fine della comprensione del meccanismo o espediente psicologico che scatta) da adolescente con qualcuno che ha capacità e voglia di giocare il gioco seduttivo.
> Questa attrazione, non della persona, ma della situazione credo che si possa capire, non c’entra nulla approvarla.
> ...


In piu che mi tradisci, il mostro sono io? Ma vafanculo (non a te) si può dire


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può dire il risultato dell’approfondimento di anni di conversazioni con i traditori.
> La mostrizzazione è frequentissima.
> Chi non riesce a separare i piani, giustamente si sente in colpa al pensiero di tradire. Non di meno può essere spiazzato dalla possibilità di vivere una storia (al fine della comprensione del meccanismo o espediente psicologico che scatta) da adolescente con qualcuno che ha capacità e voglia di giocare il gioco seduttivo.
> Questa attrazione, non della persona, ma della situazione credo che si possa capire, non c’entra nulla approvarla.
> ...


Quindi, in questo caso la moglie dovrebbe dirgli tutte quelle cose che nel tempo l'hanno esasperata fino a trovarsi a cedere alle sole lusinghe di un ammiratore virtuale?


----------



## valentina.65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti non credo che ci sia andata a letto, infatti c'erano riferimenti che si dovevano incontrarsi, ma quel parlare male di me che le ho dato tutto non solo nel senso materiale, e leggere quelle cose, mi ha distrutto, i suoi silenzi mi fanno ancora più male.


Sei un uomo e quindi la componente è stata scopata o meno è importante, ma per me , per tanti è più grave la mancanza di rispetto e poi questa " alleanza" con un perfetto signor nessuno contro di te ....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Sei un uomo e quindi la componente è stata scopata o meno è importante, ma per me , per tanti è più grave la mancanza di rispetto e poi questa " alleanza" con un perfetto signor nessuno contro di te ....


Straquoto
Faccio fatica anche a capire la soddisfazione dell’altro a sentir parlare una donna così del proprio uomo


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> ne sono convinto credo che hai ragione, ma sinceramente leggere quelle cose psicologicamente, e anche fisicamente, mi ha distrutto,che lei a 60 anni si sente corteggiata come una ventenne, le abbia offuscato la mente, era fuori dalla realtà, appena ho scoperto la cosa e si è trovata con un pugno di mosche, anche perchè il tizio con cui aveva questa pseudo relazione si trova a km di distanza, ora come ora non so se sono capace di perdonare quelle parole, non voglio buttare nel cestino 40 anni di relazione, ma ho bisogno di chiarezza.


È assolutamente comprensibile che tu stia cosi , che sia deluso e amareggiato e pretenda di capire.
Non hai detto pero’ quali sono le tue sensazioni riguardo a quanto hai percepito del suo amore per te in questi 40 annI. Perche’ sta tutto li , credo. Ti sei sentito amato?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti non credo che ci sia andata a letto, infatti c'erano riferimenti che si dovevano incontrarsi, ma quel parlare male di me che le ho dato tutto non solo nel senso materiale, e leggere quelle cose, mi ha distrutto, i suoi silenzi mi fanno ancora più male.


Io credo che "parlar male di te" faccia sicuramente dispiacere 

Però, al di là della modalità sicuramente vile, a questo punto qui conta soprattutto quanto tu ti riconosci in quel che hai letto 

Se ti ci riconosci abbastanza.. . Beh.. È materiale di riflessione per te

Ti ci riconosci?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> In piu che mi tradisci, il mostro sono io? Ma vafanculo (non a te) si può dire


 Lo fanno quasi tutti.
Poi è il tradito che o mostrizza il traditore, tipo pensando “non mi ha mai, mai, mai amato” o ingigantendo allo stesso modo l’importanza del posizionamento della tazzina


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi, in questo caso la moglie dovrebbe dirgli tutte quelle cose che nel tempo l'hanno esasperata fino a trovarsi a cedere alle sole lusinghe di un ammiratore virtuale?


Ma non lo dice a lui! Lo dice a se stessa per non sentirsi una schifezza e poi lo dice magari all’amante o alle amiche.
Non dico che sia una buona cosa. Succede così.


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci staresti con qualcuno che ha un ritorno di adolescenza tardivo?
> Scrivi come se fosse comprensibile un atteggiamento simile.
> E ripeto la cosa meno grave per me è che può averci scopato
> Non parli di me in quel modo d soprattutto non lo fai con un possibile amante


Credo che possa giudicare terribile questo fatto solo chi non ha  mai fatto una cazzata. Di quelle sceme proprio. 
Anche la legge non ti fa stare in carcere a vita per una cazzata. Volendo scegliere, preferisco  perdonare un marito integerrimo per una cazzata che stare con uno che non ne ha mai fatte ma che per una vita mi ha trattata da schifo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo dice a lui! Lo dice a se stessa per non sentirsi una schifezza e poi lo dice magari all’amante o alle amiche.
> Non dico che sia una buona cosa. Succede così.


credo il sentirsi una schifezza non rientri negli stati d'animo, in questo caso.
Semmai è l'imbarazzo, difficile da sostenere di fronte alla scoperta di lui.
Sicuramente le dispiace,  però sa che  lei  dentro è cambiata nei confronti del marito.
Credo che lei voglia molto bene al marito, ma l'attrazione sessuale non c'è più


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Credo che possa giudicare terribile questo fatto solo chi non ha  mai fatto una cazzata. Di quelle sceme proprio.
> Anche la legge non ti fa stare in carcere a vita per una cazzata. Volendo scegliere, preferisco  perdonare un marito integerrimo per una cazzata che stare con uno che non ne ha mai fatte ma che per una vita mi ha trattata da schifo.


Però questi paragoni di estremi, un po’ alla Catalano, non è che stiano in piedi.
Meglio anche essere traditi che ammazzati e allora va bene tutto.


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo il sentirsi una schifezza non rientri negli stati d'animo, in questo caso.
> Semmai è l'imbarazzo, difficile da sostenere di fronte alla scoperta di lui.
> Sicuramente le dispiace,  però sa che  lei  dentro è cambiata nei confronti del marito.
> Credo che lei voglia molto bene al marito, ma l'attrazione sessuale non c'è più


A 60 anni sposata con lo stesso uomo da 40 mi sembra abbastanza naturale non desiderare piu’ di sbattere tuo marito al muro.. Per fortuna non esiste solo l’attrazione sessuale a questo mondo perché, perdona, ma credo ci siano cose che valgono di piu’..Emi sembra che la
Moglie di tommy lo abbia capito . Poi che si perda la brocca per una ritrovata attrazione sessuale verso terzi, se ne vedono  parecchi di casi simili, come si vedono anche i ritrovati effetti di un ritorno alla ritrovata salute mentale .


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo il sentirsi una schifezza non rientri negli stati d'animo, in questo caso.
> Semmai è l'imbarazzo, difficile da sostenere di fronte alla scoperta di lui.
> Sicuramente le dispiace,  però sa che  lei  dentro è cambiata nei confronti del marito.
> Credo che lei voglia molto bene al marito, ma l'attrazione sessuale non c'è più


Io dicevo *prima* di essere scoperta.
*Dopo* ogni traditore reagisce come reagisce e non è prevedibile.
Oltretutto il sistema valoriale di ogni persona non è ininfluente.
Questa cosa si vede chiaramente qui, così come in ogni discussione virtuale, dove si crea quasi uno scontro personale quando i sistemi sono in contrasto e addirittura partono giudizi feroci nei confronti di chi, implicitamente, sembra che dia giudizi.

Per quanto riguarda l’attrazione sessuale, mah, non so come possa essere definita o misurata dopo quarant’anni insieme.


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questi paragoni di estremi, un po’ alla Catalano, non è che stiano in piedi.
> Meglio anche essere traditi che ammazzati e allora va bene tutto.


Ma no, ma che catalano. Se tuo figlio viene preso con dell’erba..non viene messo in carcere insieme agli spacciatori. Anche se sempre di droga si tratta.
Se Invece commetti un reato penale, il giudice guarda anche se sei incensurato e ti da la Condizionale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> A 60 anni sposata con lo stesso uomo da 40 mi sembra abbastanza *naturale non desiderare piu’ di sbattere tuo marito al muro..* Per fortuna non esiste solo l’attrazione sessuale a questo mondo perché, perdona, ma credo ci siano cose che valgono di più... e mi sembra che la
> Moglie di tommy lo abbia capito . Poi che si perda la brocca per una ritrovata attrazione sessuale verso terzi, se ne vedono  parecchi di casi simili, come si vedono anche i ritrovati effetti di un ritorno alla ritrovata salute mentale .


Ecco hai esplicitato ciò che contemporaneamente ho solo accennato.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Ma no, ma che catalano. Se tuo figlio viene preso con dell’erba..non viene messo in carcere insieme agli spacciatori. Anche se sempre di droga si tratta.
> Se Invece commetti un reato penale, il giudice guarda anche se sei incensurato e ti da la Condizionale.


Credo che @Foglia  possa essere turbata da queste affermazioni legali 
Avevi detto quello che preferivi paragonando con un coniuge maltrattante...


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> A 60 anni sposata con lo stesso uomo da 40 mi sembra abbastanza naturale non desiderare piu’ di sbattere tuo marito al muro.. Per fortuna non esiste solo l’attrazione sessuale a questo mondo perché, perdona, ma credo ci siano cose che valgono di piu’..Emi sembra che la
> Moglie di tommy lo abbia capito . Poi che si perda la brocca per una ritrovata attrazione sessuale verso terzi, se ne vedono  parecchi di casi simili, come si vedono anche i ritrovati effetti di un ritorno alla ritrovata salute mentale .


concordo, per @tommy61 difficile da capire.
Se la figlia non avesse fatto scoppiare la bomba, con ogni probabilità sarebbe rinsavita.
In questo contesto,quanto svelato dalla figlia al padre è stata una mossa molto istintiva ma dannosa per tutta la famiglia.
Difficile per un figlio gestire un segreto simile.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> concordo, per @tommy61 difficile da capire.
> Se la figlia non avesse fatto scoppiare la bomba, con ogni probabilità sarebbe rinsavita.
> In questo contesto,quanto svelato dalla figlia al padre è stata una mossa molto istintiva ma dannosa per tutta la famiglia.
> Difficile per un figlio gestire un segreto simile.


Apro un thread sulle regole dell’attrazione


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io dicevo *prima* di essere scoperta.
> *Dopo* ogni traditore reagisce come reagisce e non è prevedibile.
> Oltretutto il sistema valoriale di ogni persona non è ininfluente.
> Questa cosa si vede chiaramente qui, così come in ogni discussione virtuale, dove si crea quasi uno scontro personale quando i sistemi sono in contrasto e addirittura partono giudizi feroci nei confronti di chi, implicitamente, sembra che dia giudizi.
> ...


prima sicuramente lei era insoddisfatta della sua relazione coniugale/sentimentale. Da qui la perdita di interesse sessuale per il marito.
Lei ha usato la parola "pena", che è un abuso allo stato di fatto.
Non era pena, ma un dispiacere.
Negarsi al marito perchè la relazione dopo 40 anni ha spostato l'asse di attrazione fisica, provoca un dispiacere , si scinde il bene dalla attrazione fisica


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apro un thread sulle regole dell’attrazione


ci sono pure le regole!!! Miiiiiiii


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno quasi tutti.
> Poi è il tradito che o mostrizza il traditore, tipo pensando “non mi ha mai, mai, mai amato” o ingigantendo allo stesso modo l’importanza del posizionamento della tazzina


Quindi visto che lo fanno quasi tutti va accettato? Ma anche no , grazie


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non lo dice a lui! Lo dice a se stessa per non sentirsi una schifezza e poi lo dice magari all’amante o alle amiche.
> Non dico che sia una buona cosa. Succede così.


No lo dice a un altro, non a se stessa


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Credo che possa giudicare terribile questo fatto solo chi non ha  mai fatto una cazzata. Di quelle sceme proprio.
> Anche la legge non ti fa stare in carcere a vita per una cazzata. Volendo scegliere, preferisco  perdonare un marito integerrimo per una cazzata che stare con uno che non ne ha mai fatte ma che per una vita mi ha trattata da schifo.


Abbiamo un’idea diversa di cazzata


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prima sicuramente lei era insoddisfatta della sua relazione coniugale/sentimentale. Da qui la perdita di interesse sessuale per il marito.
> *Lei ha usato la parola "pena",* che è un abuso allo stato di fatto.
> Non era pena, ma un dispiacere.
> Negarsi al marito perchè la relazione dopo 40 anni ha spostato l'asse di attrazione fisica, provoca un dispiacere , si scinde il bene dalla attrazione fisica


Però un processo alla scelta semantica mi sembra inopportuno


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quindi visto che lo fanno quasi tutti va accettato? Ma anche no , grazie


No. Però può essere utile capire. Soprattutto può essere utile a Tommy che è devastato all’idea di buttare la sua vita dopo quarant’anni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci sono pure le regole!!! Miiiiiiii


Vai a leggere. Poi dammi un parere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però un processo alla scelta semantica mi sembra inopportuno


 lo è.
L'uso quotidiano di certi termini è inappropriato.
" mi fa cagare" non propriamente andrò al gabinetto ogni volta che lo vede


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che @Foglia  possa essere turbata da queste affermazioni legali
> Avevi detto quello che preferivi paragonando con un coniuge maltrattante...


Intendevo portare due esempi diversi . Ma forse non mi sono spiegata bene


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Abbiamo un’idea diversa di cazzata


Ci sta


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> concordo, per @tommy61 difficile da capire.
> Se la figlia non avesse fatto scoppiare la bomba, con ogni probabilità sarebbe rinsavita.
> In questo contesto,quanto svelato dalla figlia al padre è stata una mossa molto istintiva ma dannosa per tutta la famiglia.
> Difficile per un figlio gestire un segreto simile.


Si, difficile. Fatto salvo la sofferenza di tutti, provo a pensare al senso di vergogna e frustrazione che ora prova lei verso se stessa nei confronti dei componenti della famiglia. 
Lei è causa del suo mal..chiaro, ma temo che in realtà’ stia soffrendo piu’ di tutti.  Una mia sensazione.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo è.
> L'uso quotidiano di certi termini è inappropriato.
> " mi fa cagare" non propriamente andrò al gabinetto ogni volta che lo vede


Appunto. Per cui “pena” va contestualizzato in una comunicazione sopra le righe e fuori dalla realtà.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo è.
> L'uso quotidiano di certi termini è inappropriato.
> " mi fa cagare" non propriamente andrò al gabinetto ogni volta che lo vede


Direi che il paragone non regge


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Per cui “pena” va contestualizzato in una comunicazione sopra le righe e fuori dalla realtà.


La realtà è che sta denigrando il marito parlando con un uomo che è o potrebbe diventare un amante.
L’incapacità di intendere e di volere non la prendo in considerazione


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La realtà è che sta denigrando il marito parlando con un uomo che è o potrebbe diventare un amante.
> L’incapacità di intendere e di volere non la prendo in considerazione


Ma non è che sia lì la sostanza del tradimento o sì?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che sia lì la sostanza del tradimento o sì?


Ho già detto che per me è più grave del tradimento stesso


----------



## valentina.65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Dispiacere perchè è un uomo che senza di me è perso e so che non sopporterebbe se lo lasciassi.... detta così è meglio della parola pena? secondo me no, perchè alla fine vuol sempre dire che lui è un "ometto".


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Boh. Per me non state aiutando Tommy per nulla


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh. Per me non state aiutando Tommy per nulla


Non voglio aiutarlo. Esprimo un mio parere su un fatto 
Non mi sento di minimizzare una cosa che se mi capitasse non minimizzerei. Non vedo perché dire una cosa diversa da quello che penso


----------



## valentina.65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh. Per me non state aiutando Tommy per nulla


E' un uomo non un poverino e la sua storia sta lì a dimostrarlo.


----------



## Foglia (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che @Foglia  possa essere turbata da queste affermazioni legali
> Avevi detto quello che preferivi paragonando con un coniuge maltrattante...


Ma sai cosa? Leggevo la tua risposta a @Buffa.
Più che altro credo che esista solo un "meglio" per noi. Lasciando perdere il diritto, dove per forza di cose ci deve essere una soglia al di qua e al di là del lecito 

Io credo che leggere dal mio compagno (mentre lo scrive a un perfetto estraneo o giù di lì) che sta con me per soffrire, sinceramente qualche effetto me lo farebbe. Al contempo però valuterei tutto l'insieme di una vita, come dice @Buffa.
Però: se dovessi arrivare a dire "meglio" questo piuttosto di questo (dove in paragone ci finisce un'altra ipotesi negativa) beh.... starei già facendo un percorso "al ribasso" per capire quale sia la soglia, non so se si capisce. E in effetti al peggio può non esserci nemmeno un limite, proprio in quanto individuale .Per cui son "paragoni" da fare secondo me con molta cautela e molta, molta consapevolezza (anche della auto edulcorazione ).


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa? Leggevo la tua risposta a @Buffa.
> Più che altro credo che esista solo un "meglio" per noi. Lasciando perdere il diritto, dove per forza di cose ci deve essere una soglia al di qua e al di là del lecito
> 
> Io credo che leggere dal mio compagno (mentre lo scrive a un perfetto estraneo o giù di lì) che sta con me per soffrire, sinceramente qualche effetto me lo farebbe. Al contempo però valuterei tutto l'insieme di una vita, come dice @Buffa.
> Però: se dovessi arrivare a dire "meglio" questo piuttosto di questo (dove in paragone ci finisce un'altra ipotesi negativa) beh.... starei già facendo un percorso "al ribasso" per capire quale sia la soglia, non so se si capisce. E in effetti al peggio può non esserci nemmeno un limite, proprio in quanto individuale .Per cui son "paragoni" da fare secondo me con molta cautela e molta, molta consapevolezza (anche della auto edulcorazione ).


A me sembra solo eccessivo, in sintesi, crocifiggere una persona per una cosa che non ritengo superficiale, per carita’ ma che bisogna cercare di contestualizzare perche’ puo’  essere il risultato di certe circostanze. Pensate alla famosa crisi di mezza eta’ degli uomini. Produce quasi su tutti effetti sconvolgenti. Uomini seri e in gamba che fanno fesserie. Non li riconosci piu’ e non Perche’ solo ora hanno ritrovato se’ stessi o sono sempre stati cosi,  celandosi, 
Poi rinsaviscono. Non si puo’dire “ho sposato un deficiente”..ma “sto con uno che per un brevIssimo  tratto di vita condivisa ha fatto il deficiente”


----------



## Foglia (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> A me sembra solo eccessivo, in sintesi, crocifiggere una persona per una cosa che non ritengo superficiale, per carita’ ma che bisogna cercare di contestualizzare perche’ puo’  essere il risultato di certe circostanze. Pensate alla famosa crisi di mezza eta’ degli uomini. Produce quasi su tutti effetti sconvolgenti. Uomini seri e in gamba che fanno fesserie. Non li riconosci piu’ e non Perche’ solo ora hanno ritrovato se’ stessi o sono sempre stati cosi,  celandosi,
> Poi rinsaviscono. *Non si puo’dire “ho sposato un deficiente”..ma “sto con uno che per un brevIssimo  tratto di vita condivisa ha fatto il deficiente”
> *




Secondo me può essere come anche no. Credo che in certi momenti conti anche COME uno faccia il deficiente, fondamentalmente. Chatta con un estraneo, e occhei. Un conto se chatta per fare il pirla, e lì magari l'ipotesi della crisi di mezza età ci può stare (ma non solo quella ovviamente). Se chatta raccontando quanta noia, o schifo, o pena gli faccio io, beh.... direi che forse c'è un problemino in più. Che poi possa stare in me, in lui (e da questi discorsi raramente se ne esce con una parte del tutto indenne) è un altro discorso ancora. Resta che ci vedo un problema in più rispetto a uno che fa il pirla con un'altra perché vuole guardarsi in giro, o il momento di libertà, o più semplicemente lo svago (che già in sé non è roba da poco). Significa che sta facendo le stesse cose, in più colpevolizzando me per scelte e fatti suoi. Oltre che - se fosse vero - chiaramente aprire "abissi". Non pensi?


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me può essere come anche no. Credo che in certi momenti conti anche COME uno faccia il deficiente, fondamentalmente. Chatta con un estraneo, e occhei. Un conto se chatta per fare il pirla, e lì magari l'ipotesi della crisi di mezza età ci può stare (ma non solo quella ovviamente). Se chatta raccontando quanta noia, o schifo, o pena gli faccio io, beh.... direi che forse c'è un problemino in più. Che poi possa stare in me, in lui (e da questi discorsi raramente se ne esce con una parte del tutto indenne) è un altro discorso ancora. Resta che ci vedo un problema in più rispetto a uno che fa il pirla con un'altra perché vuole guardarsi in giro, o il momento di libertà, o più semplicemente lo svago (che già in sé non è roba da poco). Significa che sta facendo le stesse cose, in più colpevolizzando me per scelte e fatti suoi. Oltre che - se fosse vero - chiaramente aprire "abissi". Non pensi?


Certamente, sono d’accordo. 
È sicuramente un tema da sviscerare e ne dovranno parlare molto. Dipende tanto pero’ da quali fossero le aspettative dell’altro e da come lei si voleva giustificare con lui per non apparire poco seria (passami il termine). Una di 60 anni magari dice all’altro che chatta e si fa corteggiare perche’ il marito le fa schifo, non perche’ le vengono le vampate al sol pensiero di lui nudo. Non so se mi spiego. Ma lei in realta’ che il marito faccia schifo non lo ha mai pensato davvero. Non potrebbe essere andara cosi? 
Caspita, col marito solo menzogne e con l’amante solo il vero? Boh


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che sia lì la sostanza del tradimento o sì?


Bè è la porta. Diciamo che solitamente la comunicazione è meno drastica, meno definita in modo così netto, meno MAI.
Vale a dire "sto con una persona ma non ci sto, quindi ho spazio per altri, di sesso o persino sentimentale".


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2020)

valentina.65 ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. Mi sentirei una fallita solo ed esclusivamente per non aver capito chi avevo vicino . Sentire che non mi ha lasciata perchè gli faccio pena è peggio di ogni carnalità. Ma poi di chi stiamo parlando ? Di una donna che ha studiato e fatto la " signora" grazie a suo marito, fosse stato per lei avrebbe fatto l' operaia in qualche maglificio! Ora all' amore non si comanda , ma il rispetto verso una persona che ti ha dato tutto, con cui hai fatto 3 figli ....ecco quello è il minimo. Poi questa complicità con uno sconosciuto contro l' uomo con cui ho condiviso la mia vita io non la sopporto. Tradisci ma non parlare male di lui.


A me non piacciono le persone ingrate però dopo 40 anni di relazione credo che ad un certo punto quella diventa la tua vita. Voglio dire se lei ha avuto supporto dal marito nell'intraprendere un percorso di studi e trovare un'occupazione in azienda, quello di lui era un dono, non qualcosa da pagare in eterno con devozione. Altrimenti è come comprarsi la schiava e renderla signora, ma sempre schiava rimane. 
Se lei è stata levata dalla sua famiglia di origine dagli assistenti sociali (mi sembra di capire almeno che sia andata così) non può diventare una colpa dove "avrebbe fatto l'operaia", per quanto certe cose da azione cattolica non credo esistano, il prezzo dietro da pagare c'è sempre. Quando si è giovani, come lo erano loro quando si sono incontrati, però non è proprio così tutto basato sul calcolo.

Quello che noto di Tommy, senza voler levare niente al dolore che prova, è che tende è mettere tutto su di se, persino la laurea presa da lei. Allora mi chiedo come sia andato questo rapporto, se lei sia una che si è fatta dirigere, e quanto sia andato bene a lui essere quello che dirige. Una coppia sono due persone. Qui sembra lei sia una bambina adottata da lui, ma non è figlia sua.


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non piacciono le persone ingrate però dopo 40 anni di relazione credo che ad un certo punto quella diventa la tua vita. Voglio dire se lei ha avuto supporto dal marito nell'intraprendere un percorso di studi e trovare un'occupazione in azienda, quello di lui era un dono, non qualcosa da pagare in eterno con devozione. Altrimenti è come comprarsi la schiava e renderla signora, ma sempre schiava rimane.
> Se lei è stata levata dalla sua famiglia di origine dagli assistenti sociali (mi sembra di capire almeno che sia andata così) non può diventare una colpa dove "avrebbe fatto l'operaia", per quanto certe cose da azione cattolica non credo esistano, il prezzo dietro da pagare c'è sempre. Quando si è giovani, come lo erano loro quando si sono incontrati, però non è proprio così tutto basato sul calcolo.
> 
> Quello che noto di Tommy, senza voler levare niente al dolore che prova, è che tende è mettere tutto su di se, persino la laurea presa da lei. Allora mi chiedo come sia andato questo rapporto, se lei sia una che si è fatta dirigere, e quanto sia andato bene a lui essere quello che dirige. Una coppia sono due persone. Qui sembra lei sia una bambina adottata da lui, ma non è figlia sua.


Ha descritto elementi a supporto della rabbia . Ha anche detto che lei e la figlia lo aiutavano a gestire un’attivita’. Avra’ tirato su bene i suoi figli.. non so, vero che non ci sono elementi a sufficienza


----------



## Foglia (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Certamente, sono d’accordo.
> È sicuramente un tema da sviscerare e ne dovranno parlare molto. Dipende tanto pero’ da quali fossero le aspettative dell’altro e da come lei si voleva giustificare con lui per non apparire poco seria (passami il termine). Una di 60 anni magari dice all’altro che chatta e si fa corteggiare perche’ il marito le fa schifo, non perche’ le vengono le vampate al sol pensiero di lui nudo. Non so se mi spiego. Ma lei in realta’ che il marito faccia schifo non lo ha mai pensato davvero. Non potrebbe essere andara cosi?
> Caspita, col marito solo menzogne e con l’amante solo il vero? Boh


Ma non è questione di vero / falso.
La menzogna col marito e' il tradimento. Il resto può, o non può, essere per così dire una "menzogna aggiuntiva". Non so come meglio esprimere il concetto, spero sia chiaro. 
Comunque una che dice all'amante di desiderarlo perché il marito le fa schifo.... Non so. Se non scema, senz'altro seguace del detto pigliare due piccioni con una fava, ma in senso contrario. . Poi de gustibus eh


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2020)

È così insolito che si parli male del proprio marito con l'amante? Non fa un po' parte del gioco? Lei fa la parte della moglie piagnina, insoddisfatta, come se volesse giustificare il suo rendersi disponibile, all'amante ed a se stessa. La realtà poi magari è tutt'altra.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È così insolito che si parli male del proprio marito con l'amante? Non fa un po' parte del gioco? Lei fa la parte della moglie piagnina, insoddisfatta, come se volesse giustificare il suo rendersi disponibile, all'amante ed a se stessa. La realtà poi magari è tutt'altra.


Non so se sia insolito. Io lo trovo di pessimo gusto. Stessa cosa se lo fa chi è con me


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sia insolito. Io lo trovo di pessimo gusto. Stessa cosa se lo fa chi è con me


Questo lo abbiamo capito. Si cerca solo di dare a Tommy un'altra prospettiva.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questo lo abbiamo capito. Si cerca solo di dare a Tommy un'altra prospettiva.


Ognuno da la sua
Non penso che tu dia una prospettiva che non condividi


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ognuno da la sua
> Non penso che tu dia una prospettiva che non condividi


Bè insomma... non è che molti di noi si sia a favore del tradimento, semplicemente si sono capite le sfumature che a volte ci entrano in mezzo.
Quando ti capita tra capo e collo non sempre è facile vedere tutto nell'insieme.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè insomma... non è che molti di noi si sia a favore del tradimento, semplicemente si sono capite le sfumature che a volte ci entrano in mezzo.
> Quando ti capita tra capo e collo non sempre è facile vedere tutto nell'insieme.


Dove ho scritto che si è a favore?
Non ho capito il tuo intervento in risposta al mio


----------



## Marjanna (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dove ho scritto che si è a favore?
> Non ho capito il tuo intervento in risposta al mio


Hai ragione scusa, è che avrei scritto le stesse cose di Vera.
Tu hai parlato di dare una prospettiva che si condivide. Parlando delle varie prospettive del tradimento, e l'ho fatto anch'io più volte, mi riesce difficile parlare di condividere, perchè proprio di per se l'idea di tradire per stare con qualcuno mi riesce difficile da condividere. Posso capire le varie sfumature che portano ad un tradimento, ma non condividerle.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai ragione scusa, è che avrei scritto le stesse cose di Vera.
> Tu hai parlato di dare una prospettiva che si condivide. Parlando delle varie prospettive del tradimento, e l'ho fatto anch'io più volte, mi riesce difficile parlare di condividere, perchè proprio di per se l'idea di tradire per stare con qualcuno mi riesce difficile da condividere. Posso capire le varie sfumature che portano ad un tradimento, ma non condividerle.


Oggi ho problemi di comprensione 
La mia risposta a @Vera era perché mi era sembrato si contestasse il mio pensiero su questa vicenda.
Non posso dare una prospettiva diversa da quella che sento o penso e credo sia così per tutti 
Sul tradire per restare con qualcuno condivido il tuo pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me non piacciono le persone ingrate però dopo 40 anni di relazione credo che ad un certo punto quella diventa la tua vita. Voglio dire se lei ha avuto supporto dal marito nell'intraprendere un percorso di studi e trovare un'occupazione in azienda, quello di lui era un dono, non qualcosa da pagare in eterno con devozione. Altrimenti è come comprarsi la schiava e renderla signora, ma sempre schiava rimane.
> Se lei è stata levata dalla sua famiglia di origine dagli assistenti sociali (mi sembra di capire almeno che sia andata così) non può diventare una colpa dove "avrebbe fatto l'operaia", per quanto certe cose da azione cattolica non credo esistano, il prezzo dietro da pagare c'è sempre. Quando si è giovani, come lo erano loro quando si sono incontrati, però non è proprio così tutto basato sul calcolo.
> 
> Quello che noto di Tommy, senza voler levare niente al dolore che prova, è che tende è mettere tutto su di se, persino la laurea presa da lei. Allora mi chiedo come sia andato questo rapporto, se lei sia una che si è fatta dirigere, e quanto sia andato bene a lui essere quello che dirige. Una coppia sono due persone. Qui sembra lei sia una bambina adottata da lui, ma non è figlia sua.


Un punto di vista molto interessante


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È così insolito che si parli male del proprio marito con l'amante? Non fa un po' parte del gioco? Lei fa la parte della moglie piagnina, insoddisfatta, come se volesse giustificare il suo rendersi disponibile, all'amante ed a se stessa. La realtà poi magari è tutt'altra.





Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sia insolito. Io lo trovo di pessimo gusto. Stessa cosa se lo fa chi è con me


Non credo che sia insolito.
Poi ...boh a sessant’anni. Non so nemmeno se con l’amante virtuale non recitasse è pure lui.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oggi ho problemi di comprensione
> La mia risposta a @Vera era perché mi era sembrato si contestasse il mio pensiero su questa vicenda.
> Non posso dare una prospettiva diversa da quella che sento o penso e credo sia così per tutti
> Sul tradire per restare con qualcuno condivido il tuo pensiero


Veramente la mia opinione rispetto al tradimento è nota 

...però cerco di capire le situazioni e quali possono essere le prospettive per chi scrive.


----------



## ipazia (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> dagli scritti con il suo amante virtuale dice *non ho mai amato mio marito sto con lui perchè mi fa pena e quando facci sesso con lui è un sacrificio
> e tante altre cose che mi vergogno a scrivere*, lei quando gli ho fatto pervenire la lettera del mio avvocato ha cercato di sminuire la cosa dicendo che lo diceva per sentirsi più apprezzata.
> 
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace tu stia male. E mi dispiace anche che il tuo star male necessiti di uno sfogo fisico tanto potente per uscire.
Hai preso in considerazione di rileggere, non solo in termini biologici, il tuo stato fisico?
E' significativa la forza della somatizzazione del tuo dolore emotivo.
(al tuo posto darei grande spazio e attenzione a quel "un po' di non saprei cosa"...visto da qui mi pare piuttosto importante)

Quanto a tua moglie...
Sembra rabbia quella che riporti lei ha scritto. Una vomitata di rabbia senza alcun filtro. (lo schermo del pc non a caso vien anche chiamato "black mirror)
Tu pensi lei sia arrabbiata con te per qualche motivo?

Come ti dicevano, la mostrizzazione a volte appartiene ai comportamenti del traditore per svincolarsi dei propri sensi di colpa e darsi le motivazioni giuste per ottenere (con se stesso) il permesso al tradimento.
E' anche vero che, tendenzialmente, chi ha questo tipo di necessità ha vissuto in una relazione povera di comunicazione.
Dove la frustrazione, i fastidi, le piccole rabbie quotidiane non sono state esplicitate e si è permesso si stratificassero negli anni.

Poi, come una pentola a pressione, appare il principe azzurro o la principessa, e bum!

Ho una amica che funziona così...prima è il principe, l'uomo della sua vita. Ad un certo punto si trasforma in drago e -ta tadam, magia! - compare un nuovo principe che la salva dal drago.
Salvo poi assistere alla stessa trasformazione.

ti lascio immaginare le esternazioni riguardanti il principe decaduto e trasformato in drago al nuovo principe 

Però mi piace portarti anche un'altra visione, se la accetti.
Sono una traditrice storica.
Non mi sono mai ritenuta diversamente da stronza riguardo il mio essere traditrice.
E ho sempre pensato che dipendesse da me il mio bisogno di tradire. E che avessi tutti i permessi necessari al farlo, senza dover chiedere niente a nessuno. Anzi...tradire era un modo per essere me in modo più pieno.
Non ho mai quindi avuto bisogno di mostrizzare il tradito di turno.
Non c'erano principi e neppure draghi. Semplicemente maschi più o meno attraenti.

Non ho mai sentito il bisogno di dire ad altri quello che avevo già detto al diretto interessato.
E, nel caso in cui DECIDEVO di non dire, era un segreto con me stessa.
Il tradire era una questione fra me e me, non fra me e il mio ufficiale. L'ufficiale nemmeno esisteva nel tradimento, dentro di me.
E GUAI se il terzo si fosse permesso anche solo uno sguardo allusivo alla denigrazione del mio ufficiale.


Tua moglie ha detto cose pesanti. E ben mirate, mi sembra. Visto che la tua sensazione dopo averle lette è stata vergogna.
Come se fosse un dialogo che stava avendo con te, e l'altro fosse uno strumento per parlare con te.

(ed è una dinamica della mostrizzazione questa. Uso il terzo, chiamandolo grande amore, per dire quello che non so dire al diretto/alla diretta interessat*.)

Mi dispiace essere tanto diretta, ma dubito che si possa esser inventata di sana pianta e solo per effetto delle farfalle i pensieri che ha espresso.
Sono più propensa a pensare che fossero pensieri già suoi, che magari non ha mai esplicitato per non ferirti, per non farti soffrire, per provare a darti quella che lei riteneva esser la parte migliore di sè. Forse anche per gratitudine (stando a quello che racconti del vostro vissuto)
Pensieri che forse non aveva mai avuto il coraggio di dichiarare neppure a se stessa fino in fondo.
Senza rendersi conto che tacerti quelle parti per affetto o anche solo quieto vivere...non può che portare ad una esplosione, prima o poi.
Senza rendersi conto che lasciar stratificare le emozioni negative in una relazione significa non aver cura della relazione, pur convinti di star proteggendola.

Credo che vi potrebbe far bene trovare un terzo che medi le vostre comunicazioni. Un terzo capace di farlo.
Penso che ci siano parecchie cose che tua moglie ha da dirti, e che potrebbero arricchirvi entrambi. Ma che non abbia il coraggio di farlo.
E piange.
E tu lo stesso. E parla il tuo corpo per te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Per cui “pena” va contestualizzato in una comunicazione sopra le righe e fuori dalla realtà.


Quindi si può sostituire con....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente la mia opinione rispetto al tradimento è nota View attachment 9409
> 
> ...però cerco di capire le situazioni e quali possono essere le prospettive per chi scrive.


Io non sono così drastica, infatti non ho consigliato nulla. Ho solo detto che capisco benissimo come si sente e non mi sento di sminuire o alleggerire il suo sentire


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Direi che il paragone non regge


Regge regge
In quante situazione ho sentito usare la parola pena e non c'entrava niente


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Certamente, sono d’accordo.
> È sicuramente un tema da sviscerare e ne dovranno parlare molto. Dipende tanto pero’ da quali fossero le aspettative dell’altro e da come lei si voleva giustificare con lui per non apparire poco seria (passami il termine). Una di 60 anni magari dice all’altro che chatta e si fa corteggiare perche’ il marito le fa schifo, non perche’ le vengono le vampate al sol pensiero di lui nudo. Non so se mi spiego. Ma lei in realta’ che il marito faccia schifo non lo ha mai pensato davvero. Non potrebbe essere andara cosi?
> Caspita, col marito solo menzogne e con l’amante solo il vero? Boh


Ma intanto da sei mesi si nega.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> È così insolito che si parli male del proprio marito con l'amante? Non fa un po' parte del gioco? Lei fa la parte della moglie piagnina, insoddisfatta, come se volesse giustificare il suo rendersi disponibile, all'amante ed a se stessa. La realtà poi magari è tutt'altra.


Io qui mi sono lasciata andare, complice la rabbia che mi sono tenuta tanto dentro, e sotto l’anonimato ho parlato dei lati negativi del mio ex ( per me negativi, magari ad un altra possono piacere).
Ma con il mio amante non parlavo dei suoi difetti, al massimo scherzando che è un po’ troppo distratto. La stessa cosa mio amante non parlava male di sua moglie.
Sicuramente non mi sarebbe piaciuto se lo avesse fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi si può sostituire con....


Direi “un voler bene e un legame che non si vuole o può recidere”


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma intanto da sei mesi si nega.


Quindi? Questo fatto come lo vedi in contrasto ?


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Quindi? Questo fatto come lo vedi in contrasto ?


Nessun contrasto: è coerente con quello che ha detto all’amico virtuale.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma intanto da sei mesi si nega.


Questa è un’altra storia e meriterebbe un approfondimento, vista anche l’età


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nessun contrasto: è coerente con quello che ha detto all’amico virtuale.


Cioe’ che in 40 anni non ha mai amato suo mariti?
O è coerente con la sbandata momentanea che s’e’ presa?


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oggi ho problemi di comprensione
> La mia risposta a @Vera era perché mi era sembrato si contestasse il mio pensiero su questa vicenda.
> Non posso dare una prospettiva diversa da quella che sento o penso e credo sia così per tutti
> Sul tradire per restare con qualcuno condivido il tuo pensiero


Io non ho detto che condivido l'atteggiamento di sua moglie, ho solo cercato di mostrare un'altra prospettiva.
Parliamo di una coppia sposata da 40 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Cioe’ che in 40 anni non ha mai amato suo mariti?
> O è coerente con la sbandata momentanea che s’e’ presa?


Per coerente con quella fase che l’ha portata a cercare una relazione virtuale.


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io qui mi sono lasciata andare, complice la rabbia che mi sono tenuta tanto dentro, e sotto l’anonimato ho parlato dei lati negativi del mio ex ( per me negativi, magari ad un altra possono piacere).
> Ma con il mio amante non parlavo dei suoi difetti, al massimo scherzando che è un po’ troppo distratto. La stessa cosa mio amante non parlava male di sua moglie.
> Sicuramente non mi sarebbe piaciuto se lo avesse fatto.


Non volevo generalizzare. Nel tuo caso non è stato così


----------



## Foglia (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Cioe’ che in 40 anni non ha mai amato suo mariti?
> O è coerente con la sbandata momentanea che s’e’ presa?


Boh.
E per una  "sbandata momentanea" si arriva a dire che il proprio marito fa schifo??? Sono ben altre le cause. A meno che non sia arrivata a 60 anni con la testa di una quindicenne. Tre figli cresciuti mi portano tendenzialmente a escluderlo, però non si sa mai.... Secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che condivido l'atteggiamento di sua moglie, ho solo cercato di mostrare un'altra prospettiva.
> Parliamo di una coppia sposata da 40 anni.


Una prospettiva che pensi sia possibile, giusto? 
fai bene a mostrarla
Se non la mostro è perché è una prospettiva che non condivido.


----------



## Vera (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Una prospettiva che pensi sia possibile, giusto?
> fai bene a mostrarla
> Se non la mostro è perché è una prospettiva che non condivido.


Se il mio intervento è sembrato, in un qualche modo, rivolto a te, chiedo scusa.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Se il mio intervento è sembrato, in un qualche modo, rivolto a te, chiedo scusa.


Ma no figurati ci mancherebbe altro 
Spiegavo il mio.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Cioe’ che in 40 anni non ha mai amato suo mariti?
> O è coerente con la sbandata momentanea che s’e’ presa?


Che adesso non lo desidera più. Adesso.
Ah... diceva che non l’aveva MAI amato ?
Comunque a 60 anni una persona è capace di intendere e di volere, se lo ha detto, come minimo adesso non lo desidera più.


----------



## Lara3 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non volevo generalizzare. Nel tuo caso non è stato così


Lo so che di norma ci si sfoga tra amanti, l’ho sentito dire anche io, ma si finisce nel grottesco raccontare certi particolari.
Io personalmente ho apprezzato molto  che non ha mai parlato male di sua moglie.


----------



## Lostris (2 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se sia insolito. Io lo trovo di pessimo gusto. Stessa cosa se lo fa chi è con me


Anch'io lo trovo di pessimo gusto.
Non raccontarsi, quello può capitare soprattutto se si parla di relazioni in cui l'intimità non è solo di natura sessuale.
Si cerca di tener le cose separate, ma più ci si compenetra più è inevitabile che i confini a volte si facciano sfumati.

Ma lo schernire e il dileggiare il partner ufficiale è un comportamento che non mi piace.
Capisco quello che dice @Brunetta, su ciò che può esserci all'origine di questo atteggiamento, e comprendo che possa essere davvero così, tante volte.

Resta che apprezzo molto di più chi sa guardare con franchezza i propri mostri, riconoscendoli, rispetto a chi per tollerare il "male" in sè ne deve scaricare necessariamente parte sugli altri.


----------



## Buffa (2 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh.
> E per una  "sbandata momentanea" si arriva a dire che il proprio marito fa schifo??? Sono ben altre le cause. A meno che non sia arrivata a 60 anni con la testa di una quindicenne. Tre figli cresciuti mi portano tendenzialmente a escluderlo, però non si sa mai.... Secondo me.


Lo trovo piu’ plausibile per  una sbandata che  al rimanere per 40 anni e fare tre figli con uno che ti fa schifo. Francamente


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

Non si sta quarant’anni con chi non ti piace e ti fa pena.
Questa mi pare la base.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2020)

Sto riflettendo sui processi di mostrizzazione:
Lei traditrice che dice di non aver mai amato il marito. (Ma c'è qualcuno qui dentro che davvero lo pensa?)
Noi che la mostrizziamo per lo scarso rispetto del coniuge. (O che la dipingiamo come un essere abietto o quantomeno sprovveduto).

Ma in definitiva si possono fare 3 figli con una persona di cui non si nutre la benchè minima stima?
E chi procede nella sua mostrizzazione, non parla invece forse della sua presunta impertinente (non pertinente) capacità di rapportarsi al tradimento?

@ipazia che parla di inespressi, di conti da saldare, e @Marjanna che parla di rapporto sbilanciato, per cui una deve molto se non tutto all'altro probabilmente ci hanno azzeccato.

Rimane sullo sfondo il dramma di questo uomo, al quale davvero io non so dire nulla, vittima o carnefice che sia, perchè davvero sono convinto che al di là di tutto ami la moglie.
Di quale tipo di attaccamento deve scoprirlo lui.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si sta quarant’anni con chi non ti piace e ti fa pena.
> Questa mi pare la base.


Vero. Motivo in più per non dirlo


----------



## tommy61 (2 Ottobre 2020)

questo pomeriggio, mia moglie, è venuta a trovarmi, abbiamo avuto una lunga discussone, ha risposto a una a una alle domande sminuendo la cosa, considerando la cosa come un gioco, non ha mai pensato le cose che ha scritto, sul fatto che si nega da circa sei mesi, lo ha giudicato come un problema medico, ha forte dolore in questi giorni con la figlia sono andati dal ginecologo e ha una grossa ciste all'utero, e la settimana entrante si deve operare, si è scusata per come mi ha risposto mio figlio mi ha pregato piangendo di ritornare a casa a riprendere la vita che facevamo. Da parte mia amo ancora mia moglie, non sono in collera con mio figlio, nel bene o nel male è sempre mio figlio, ma da ora in poi deve meritarsi il mio rispetto.
Ho detto a mia moglie che ancora ho bisogno di tempo perchè se per lei era soltanto un gioco per me è stata una pugnalata, non ho mai visto mia moglie cosi costernata, ha perso un po di chili, già era magra, ma l'ho vista invecchiata, ancora non ho deciso niente anche se quando si opererà sarò la.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> questo pomeriggio, mia moglie, è venuta a trovarmi, abbiamo avuto una lunga discussone, ha risposto a una a una alle domande sminuendo la cosa, considerando la cosa come un gioco, non ha mai pensato le cose che ha scritto, sul fatto che si nega da circa sei mesi, lo ha giudicato come un problema medico, ha forte dolore in questi giorni con la figlia sono andati dal ginecologo e ha una grossa ciste all'utero, e la settimana entrante si deve operare, si è scusata per come mi ha risposto mio figlio mi ha pregato piangendo di ritornare a casa a riprendere la vita che facevamo. Da parte mia amo ancora mia moglie, non sono in collera con mio figlio, nel bene o nel male è sempre mio figlio, ma da ora in poi deve meritarsi il mio rispetto.
> Ho detto a mia moglie che ancora ho bisogno di tempo perchè se per lei era soltanto un gioco per me è stata una pugnalata, non ho mai visto mia moglie cosi costernata, ha perso un po di chili, già era magra, ma l'ho vista invecchiata, ancora non ho deciso niente anche se quando si opererà sarò la.


Domanda secca: Tua moglie cosa pensa del fatto che sei stato male fisicamente? E' interessata al tuo stato di salute? Ti chiede? E' preoccupata?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto riflettendo sui processi di mostrizzazione:
> Lei traditrice che dice di non aver mai amato il marito. (Ma c'è qualcuno qui dentro che davvero lo pensa?)
> Noi che la mostrizziamo per lo scarso rispetto del coniuge. (O che la dipingiamo come un essere abietto o quantomeno sprovveduto).
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## tommy61 (2 Ottobre 2020)

Certo che si preoccupa , in ospedale mi è stata vicina non si staccava, io la respingevo. Comunque sono ancora nel pallone e ho bisogno di riflettere su tutto, ho creato una attività che ci ha dato tanto ma che oggi non so se voglio continuare, mio figlio non ha mai voluto lavorare, si è diplomato con calci nel sedere si è iscritto in ingegneria e dopo due anni non ha dato una materia, i professori non spiegavano bene, si è iscritto in architettura idem
si è iscritto in giurisprudenza e ancora non ha dato una materia, volevo farlo avvicinare in azienda e dopo due giorni si è stancato, mia figlia grande è medico, anche se lavora in guardia medica è giovane e si può costruire un futuro, la piccola è laureata, insegna e nel tempo libero mi da una mano, io ho quasi sessant'anni fra qualche anno vado in pensione ,perchè e perchì dovrei ancora sacrificarmi. Con mia moglie ancora non ho preso una decisione, Ho 20 dipendenti venti famiglie che si troverebbero in mezzo a una strada sono confuso e non so cosa fare.


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Quando stavo male ho pensato che non ce l'avrei fatta tanto stavo male dolore al torace mancanza di lucidità. Una persona fa il bilancio della sua vita in effetti con mia moglie siamo stati una vita insieme, le uniche liti in casa sono scaturite per mio figlio, da piccolo ha avuto qualche problema per questo mia moglie si è legata morbosamente e lo giustifica sempre, ma io e mia moglie in 40 anni abbiamo avuto un bel rapporto ecco perchè le parole lette mi hanno fatto male, non sono mai stato geloso, anche perchè non me ne ha mai dato motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Certo che si preoccupa , in ospedale mi è stata vicina non si staccava, io la respingevo. Comunque sono ancora nel pallone e ho bisogno di riflettere su tutto, ho creato una attività che ci ha dato tanto ma che oggi non so se voglio continuare, mio figlio non ha mai voluto lavorare, si è diplomato con calci nel sedere si è iscritto in ingegneria e dopo due anni non ha dato una materia, i professori non spiegavano bene, si è iscritto in architettura idem
> si è iscritto in giurisprudenza e ancora non ha dato una materia, volevo farlo avvicinare in azienda e dopo due giorni si è stancato, mia figlia grande è medico, anche se lavora in guardia medica è giovane e si può costruire un futuro, la piccola è laureata, insegna e nel tempo libero mi da una mano, io ho quasi sessant'anni fra qualche anno vado in pensione ,perchè e perchì dovrei ancora sacrificarmi. Con mia moglie ancora non ho preso una decisione, Ho 20 dipendenti venti famiglie che si troverebbero in mezzo a una strada sono confuso e non so cosa fare.


Non conoscendo la tua attività credo che nessuno possa darti consigli.
Però è evidente che tu descrivi in pensione mentalmente, senza entusiasmo per nulla.
Questo non fa bene.
I figli devono trovare la strada che li possa fare stare bene, fare sentire di avere trovato un loro posto.
Venti dipendenti sono tanti, non è una attività insignificante.
Chiudere sarebbe assurdo. Semmai potresti far subentrare i dipendenti.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Quando stavo male ho pensato che non ce l'avrei fatta tanto stavo male dolore al torace mancanza di lucidità. Una persona fa il bilancio della sua vita in effetti con mia moglie siamo stati una vita insieme, le uniche liti in casa sono scaturite per mio figlio, da piccolo ha avuto qualche problema per questo mia moglie si è legata morbosamente e lo giustifica sempre, ma io e mia moglie in 40 anni abbiamo avuto un bel rapporto ecco perchè le parole lette mi hanno fatto male, non sono mai stato geloso, anche perchè non me ne ha mai dato motivo.


I cambiamenti ormonali possono comportare non solo indisponibilità nel sesso, cosa di cui tu vedi dal tuo lato, ma anche tristezza, sbalzi di umore. È sconcertante scoprirsi diversa, è proprio una crisi come quella adolescenziale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Certo che si preoccupa , in ospedale mi è stata vicina non si staccava, io la respingevo. Comunque sono ancora nel pallone e ho bisogno di riflettere su tutto, ho creato una attività che ci ha dato tanto ma che oggi non so se voglio continuare, mio figlio non ha mai voluto lavorare, si è diplomato con calci nel sedere si è iscritto in ingegneria e dopo due anni non ha dato una materia, i professori non spiegavano bene, si è iscritto in architettura idem
> si è iscritto in giurisprudenza e ancora non ha dato una materia, volevo farlo avvicinare in azienda e dopo due giorni si è stancato, mia figlia grande è medico, anche se lavora in guardia medica è giovane e si può costruire un futuro, la piccola è laureata, insegna e nel tempo libero mi da una mano, io ho quasi sessant'anni fra qualche anno vado in pensione ,perchè e perchì dovrei ancora sacrificarmi. Con mia moglie ancora non ho preso una decisione, Ho 20 dipendenti venti famiglie che si troverebbero in mezzo a una strada sono confuso e non so cosa fare.


Credevo fosse un attività famigliare, solo voi.
Ma 20 persone non è uno scherzo, la delusione per tua moglie non giustifica scelte che affossano altre famiglie.
A meno che l'attività abbia problemi non vedo la necessità di chiuderla


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2020)

Hai un rapporto conflittuale con tuo figlio, accentuato ora dal fatto che ti è venuto contro dopo la scoperta delle chat della moglie, e probabilmente lui con te. Tua moglie in mezzo non sembra aiutare. Non so come sia per una donna il rapporto con un figlio maschio. Leggendo mi viene solo da pensare che è un vero peccato che i "due uomini di casa" si facciano guerra, che tu non riesca a passare a lui quello che hai costruito, le tue esperienza e lui ad accoglierle.
Avete mai condiviso qualcosa insieme, tipo andare a pescare come fai ora? Voi due, da soli.
Cosa diresti che piace a lui del suo papà?


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai un rapporto conflittuale con tuo figlio, accentuato ora dal fatto che ti è venuto contro dopo la scoperta delle chat della moglie, e probabilmente lui con te. Tua moglie in mezzo non sembra aiutare. Non so come sia per una donna il rapporto con un figlio maschio. Leggendo mi viene solo da pensare che è un vero peccato che i "due uomini di casa" si facciano guerra, che tu non riesca a passare a lui quello che hai costruito, le tue esperienza e lui ad accoglierle.
> Avete mai condiviso qualcosa insieme, tipo andare a pescare come fai ora? Voi due, da soli.
> Cosa diresti che piace a lui del suo papà?


Fino al superiore mi era molto vicino veniva in barca con me pescavamo a traina, ci immergevamo assieme, con l'università si è allontanato non gli va più bene niente. La domenica in genere cucino io, se faccio il pesce, vuole la carne, se faccio la carne, vuole il pesce, e io come un fesso ad accontentarlo.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Fino al superiore mi era molto vicino veniva in barca con me pescavamo a traina, ci immergevamo assieme, con l'università si è allontanato non gli va più bene niente. La domenica in genere cucino io, se faccio il pesce, vuole la carne, se faccio la carne, vuole il pesce, e io come un fesso ad accontentarlo.


Bè se è proprio come dici più che accontentarlo sarebbe da capire cosa vuole comunicare (non a voi eh, parlo di comunicare in generale, pure verso se stesso), che non è detto ce l'abbia chiaro pure lui.
Ma questa necessità di cambiamenti continui non credo sia così casuale. 
Io non me intendo di pesca, ma penso che se vai a pescare un pesce e ti porti a casa il pasto, potresti essere anche tu che lo prepari per gli altri, e con la gioia visto che l'hai cacciato. Ovviamente sta anche a voi farvi da parte, senza giudicare, dice molto di più un sorriso a volte.

Forse voi in generale come famiglia, avete tanto ma avete perso il sorriso e la voglia di sorridervi.


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Credevo fosse un attività famigliare, solo voi.
> Ma 20 persone non è uno scherzo, la delusione per tua moglie non giustifica scelte che affossano altre famiglie.
> A meno che l'attività abbia problemi non vedo la necessità di chiuderla


Grossi problemi non ce ne sono, devo dire che con il covid non abbiamo avuto calo di fatturato, ho anche pensato di dare le quote ai dipendenti, ma senza capitale andrebbero sicuramente al fallimento. Mia moglie non è in grado di gestirla si occupa solo dei conti e dell'aspetto fiscale il suo lavoro lo fa molto bene, mia figlia viene ogni pomeriggio e si occupa dell'aspetto logistico, io la gestisco in tutto dalla produzione alle vendite. A scuola avevo un orario ridotto quindi mi dedicavo all'azienda, in questo mese che mi sono allontanato, ricevo più di 20 telefonate al giorno, dai fornitori, dai clienti e saltuariamente ci sono andato, ma con molto poco entusiasmo.


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè se è proprio come dici più che accontentarlo sarebbe da capire cosa vuole comunicare (non a voi eh, parlo di comunicare in generale, pure verso se stesso), che non è detto ce l'abbia chiaro pure lui.
> Ma questa necessità di cambiamenti continui non credo sia così casuale.
> Io non me intendo di pesca, ma penso che se vai a pescare un pesce e ti porti a casa il pasto, potresti essere anche tu che lo prepari per gli altri, e con la gioia visto che l'hai cacciato. Ovviamente sta anche a voi farvi da parte, senza giudicare, dice molto di più un sorriso a volte.
> 
> Forse voi in generale come famiglia, avete tanto ma avete perso il sorriso e la voglia di sorridervi.


No fino a qualche mese fa, a parte mio figlio che è in fase di non sapere cosa vuole, siamo stati molto uniti, a parte il lavoro tutte le sere a cenare assieme, scherzare. Per Natale siamo stati tutti alle Canarie(ho un appartamento di mio cugino) che mi cede molto volentieri, ci siamo divertiti abbiamo passato 5 giorni stupendi. In questi 5 giorni i miei figli uscivano a fare shopping e io e mio moglie facevamo l'amore anche due volte al giorno.
Al rientro dopo una 15 di giorni tutto è cambiato, appena mi avvicinavo a mia moglie si negava in continuazione, ecco a questa domanda, mi da detto che aveva problemi all'utero. Perchè non me ne hai parlato, ti ho sempre accompagnato alle visite, la sua risposta " non lo so" e quello che ho letto "giocavo non pensavo quello che scrivevo" ma lo sai che mi hai pugnalato alle spalle "lo immagino" mi meritavo questo "no io ti ho sempre amato sei l'uomo della mia vita" e allora perchè "non lo so"  "voglio che rientri a casa mi manchi " : risposte tipo telegramma, ecco perchè sono nel pallone


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Quando stavo male ho pensato che non ce l'avrei fatta tanto stavo male dolore al torace mancanza di lucidità. Una persona fa il bilancio della sua vita in effetti con mia moglie siamo stati una vita insieme, le uniche* liti in casa sono scaturite per mio figlio, da piccolo ha avuto qualche problema per questo mia moglie si è legata morbosamente e lo giustifica sempre*, ma io e mia moglie in 40 anni abbiamo avuto un bel rapporto ecco perchè le parole lette mi hanno fatto male, non sono mai stato geloso, anche perchè non me ne ha mai dato motivo.


Ho come l'impressione che questa sia una delle chiavi di volta della faccenda.
Perchè tua moglie deresponsabilizza tuo figlio?
Cosa vede di se stessa in lui?

Sono d'accordo a questo punto con chi ti consiglia di cominciare insieme con lei un percorso assisitito.
Se pensi ovviamente di poter tornare a casa...


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che questa sia una delle chiavi di volta della faccenda.
> Perchè tua moglie deresponsabilizza tuo figlio?
> Cosa vede di se stessa in lui?
> 
> ...


Si è legata perchè da piccolo aveva le convulsioni e fino a 4 anni abbiamo girato mezzo mondo per capire, dopo i 4 anni tutto si è risolto, quando è nato era quasi 5 kg e ha avuto delle crisi da ipocalcemia che i medici hanno curato solo con il valium facendolo addormntare sembrava catatonico, mia moglie stava sempre con lui dormiva nel nostro letto ecco perchè con lui è iperprotettiva da piccolo non voleva nemmeno che uscisse con me, ha paura che se lo contraddice si può spezzare, ma ora è un ragazzone con un fisico invidiabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Grossi problemi non ce ne sono, devo dire che con il covid non abbiamo avuto calo di fatturato, ho anche pensato di dare le quote ai dipendenti, ma senza capitale andrebbero sicuramente al fallimento. Mia moglie non è in grado di gestirla si occupa solo dei conti e dell'aspetto fiscale il suo lavoro lo fa molto bene, mia figlia viene ogni pomeriggio e si occupa dell'aspetto logistico, io la gestisco in tutto dalla produzione alle vendite. A scuola avevo un orario ridotto quindi mi dedicavo all'azienda, in questo mese che mi sono allontanato, ricevo più di 20 telefonate al giorno, dai fornitori, dai clienti e saltuariamente ci sono andato, ma con molto poco entusiasmo.


Poco entusiasmo perché ritieni che questa attività sia in di più?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma in definitiva si possono fare 3 figli con una persona di cui non si nutre la benchè minima stima?


Si, e ne abbiamo le prove


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> questo pomeriggio, mia moglie, è venuta a trovarmi, abbiamo avuto una lunga discussone, ha risposto a una a una alle domande sminuendo la cosa, considerando la cosa come un gioco, non ha mai pensato le cose che ha scritto, sul fatto che si nega da circa sei mesi, lo ha giudicato come un problema medico, ha forte dolore in questi giorni con la figlia sono andati dal ginecologo e ha una grossa ciste all'utero, e la settimana entrante si deve operare, si è scusata per come mi ha risposto mio figlio mi ha pregato piangendo di ritornare a casa a riprendere la vita che facevamo. Da parte mia amo ancora mia moglie, non sono in collera con mio figlio, nel bene o nel male è sempre mio figlio, ma da ora in poi deve meritarsi il mio rispetto.
> Ho detto a mia moglie che ancora ho bisogno di tempo perchè se per lei era soltanto un gioco per me è stata una pugnalata, non ho mai visto mia moglie cosi costernata, ha perso un po di chili, già era magra, ma l'ho vista invecchiata, ancora non ho deciso niente anche se quando si opererà sarò la.


Fattelo spiegare questo gioco, in particolare la parte del gioco dove dice male di te, e fatti spiegare dove stava il divertimento di lei e di lui

È un gioco no? Quindi ci si dovrebbe divertire


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, e ne abbiamo le prove
> 
> 
> View attachment 9411


Sei intimo di Veronica Lario?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sei intimo di Veronica Lario?


Che domanda bizzarra, ma certo che no

Però le sue dichiarazioni in sede di separazione le ho lette nelle varie interviste 

E c'è una profonda disistima a livello umano per il marito, almeno io al posto di Silvio non avrei percepito stima 

La stima invece la avrei percepita dal mensile che ha chiesto. 

Ma quella è la stima del portafoglio, non del suo padrone


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che domanda bizzarra, ma certo che no
> 
> Però le sue dichiarazioni in sede di separazione le ho lette nelle varie interviste
> 
> ...


Perciò seguendo il tuo ragionamento, giusto per ragionare insieme eh, la Lario era interessata ai soldi del banana, e anche se lo disistimava ci ha fatto 3 pargoli. ( Non è un gran bel giudizio di lei, anche perchè è donna colta ed in gamba, mi sembra).
Non può darsi invece che quando ha accettato di sposarlo la stima e l'ammirazione ci fossero e che quello che ha marurato in seguito sia una reazione ai ripetuti tradimenti subiti?

-"Delle vergini che si offrono al drago" che lei ha criticato, in definitiva, seguendo il filo del tuo ragionamento, la capostipite dovrebbe essere stata lei.

Guarda che parlando in generale io non dico che non ci possano essere donne in assoluto così, magari le utentesse del forum potrebbero dire la loro.
Però a me onestamente non sembra il caso della moglie del signore che ha avviato questo 3d.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No fino a qualche mese fa, a parte mio figlio che è in fase di non sapere cosa vuole, siamo stati molto uniti, a parte il lavoro tutte le sere a cenare assieme, scherzare. Per Natale siamo stati tutti alle Canarie(ho un appartamento di mio cugino) che mi cede molto volentieri, ci siamo divertiti abbiamo passato 5 giorni stupendi. In questi 5 giorni i miei figli uscivano a fare shopping e io e mio moglie facevamo l'amore anche due volte al giorno.
> Al rientro dopo una 15 di giorni tutto è cambiato, appena mi avvicinavo a mia moglie si negava in continuazione, ecco a questa domanda, mi da detto che aveva problemi all'utero. Perchè non me ne hai parlato, ti ho sempre accompagnato alle visite, la sua risposta " non lo so" e quello che ho letto "giocavo non pensavo quello che scrivevo" ma lo sai che mi hai pugnalato alle spalle "lo immagino" mi meritavo questo "no io ti ho sempre amato sei l'uomo della mia vita" e allora perchè "non lo so"  "voglio che rientri a casa mi manchi " : risposte tipo telegramma, ecco perchè sono nel pallone


Interpreto. "Non lo so" è perchè non c'è una risposta logica a quello che ha fatto. La risposta è emotiva.
Quoto anch'io il consiglio al percorso assistito.



tommy61 ha detto:


> Si è legata perchè da piccolo aveva le convulsioni e fino a 4 anni abbiamo girato mezzo mondo per capire, dopo i 4 anni tutto si è risolto, quando è nato era quasi 5 kg e ha avuto delle crisi da ipocalcemia che i medici hanno curato solo con il valium facendolo addormntare sembrava catatonico, mia moglie stava sempre con lui dormiva nel nostro letto ecco perchè con lui è iperprotettiva da piccolo non voleva nemmeno che uscisse con me, ha paura che se lo contraddice si può spezzare, ma ora è un ragazzone con un fisico invidiabile.


Lui vi ha diviso in qualche modo, si è messo in mezzo. 
Tu sei un insegnante, e da ciò che hai scritto lui non brillava nell'attività scolastica già prima. Dici che sei riuscito a far laureare tua moglie, ma con lui "non ci riesci". Non ci prova neppure, come quando è venuto in azienda da te e dopo due giorni ha mollato. Non vorrei che fosse una risposta inconscia ad un rifiuto che sente da te, una reazione. Dall'altra parte tua moglie dici che è iperprotettiva, quindi un eccesso, e lo vede come "uno che si può spezzare" 
Non so se sia così ovviamente, però ho la sensazione che ci tanta roba finita sotto tra voi, come coppia.
Ah non sto parlando di colpe, non vorrei mai tu la leggessi così, quelle non servono a niente se non a farsi il sangue amaro.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò seguendo il tuo ragionamento, giusto per ragionare insieme eh, la Lario era interessata ai soldi del banana, e anche se lo disistimava ci ha fatto 3 pargoli. ( Non è un gran bel giudizio di lei, anche perchè è donna colta ed in gamba, mi sembra).
> Non può darsi invece che quando ha accettato di sposarlo la stima e l'ammirazione ci fossero e che quello che ha marurato in seguito sia una reazione ai ripetuti tradimenti subiti?
> 
> -"Delle vergini che si offrono al drago" che lei ha criticato, in definitiva, seguendo il filo del tuo ragionamento, la capostipite dovrebbe essere stata lei.
> ...


Sul caso specifico non è che lei fosse la casalinga che aspettava a casa il marito fedifrago eh 
A me sta cosa che lei quasi passi per povera donna tradita mi ha fatto sempre molto sorridere
Scusate il semi OT


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che domanda bizzarra, ma certo che no
> 
> Però le sue dichiarazioni in sede di separazione le ho lette nelle varie interviste
> 
> ...


E' un'altra situazione però.
Quando si arriva ai ferri corti, vedi bene  (io l'ho visto) dove finisce l'amore. E per amore intendo quella  "roba" che avevo dentro me. Poi recuperarlo (direi anche, nel mio caso senz'altro, con quella dose di razionalità che ti consente di volare, ma al contempo anche di tornare a terra nella evenienza che occorra  ) e' cosa assai difficile, eh


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò seguendo il tuo ragionamento, giusto per ragionare insieme eh, la Lario era interessata ai soldi del banana, e anche se lo disistimava ci ha fatto 3 pargoli. ( Non è un gran bel giudizio di lei, anche perchè è donna colta ed in gamba, mi sembra).
> Non può darsi invece che quando ha accettato di sposarlo la stima e l'ammirazione ci fossero e che quello che ha marurato in seguito sia una reazione ai ripetuti tradimenti subiti?
> 
> -"Delle vergini che si offrono al drago" che lei ha criticato, in definitiva, seguendo il filo del tuo ragionamento, la capostipite dovrebbe essere stata lei.
> ...


Si fa per ragionare insieme, certo!
E la premessa è che la mia foto era una sorta di battuta usando un personaggio noto

Certo che può essere anche come dici tu.. Ma.. A meno che a questo punto non sia stato tu amico intimo della Lario ai tempi delle nozze con Silvio, queste sono solo valide ipotesi

Io mi basavo sulle sue dichiarazioni reali, pubbliche, insomma.. 

Uscendo dal quadretto della foto.. Io credo che far figli con qualcuno non sia garanzia di granché (a livello di stima) nel senso che dipende dalle persone, dalla loro situazione, dalle loro prospettive della vita

Il mio vicino di casa in campagna ha moglie e 2 figli, e con mia moglie ci chiacchera parecchio (anche perchè con la sua è difficile chiacchierare di qualcosa)

Questa estate gli ha detto un paio di volte "io avrei dovuto sposare una come te"

A mia moglie ha dato noia, ma non per la mezza avance, ma perché in quella frase c'era una sorta di "disistima" per la moglie sua (una come te, mica come quella di là)

Eppure con sua moglie ha due figli..

Se nostra moglie facesse un discorso così al vicino di casa (quindi un terzo, e parlando indirettamente di noi mariti legittimi) , tu percepiresti disistima?
Io si

Quanto alla moglie del nostro amico, non so..

Infatti gli avevo chiesto se, al di là della batosta) si riconosce in quelle frasi scritte al terzo

Non ha risposto (ed è un suo diritto)


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' un'altra situazione però.
> Quando si arriva ai ferri corti, vedi bene  (io l'ho visto) dove finisce l'amore. E per amore intendo quella  "roba" che avevo dentro me. Poi recuperarlo (direi anche, nel mio caso senz'altro, con quella dose di razionalità che ti consente di volare, ma al contempo anche di tornare a terra nella evenienza che occorra  ) e' cosa assai difficile, eh


Se c'è stima reciproca ai ferri corti difficilmente ci si arriva, per mia esperienza (opinabile)

Ci si separa con civiltà e consapevolezza che non ci sono più le condizioni per andare avanti

E si conserva un ottimo rapporto anche dopo

Ci sono infiniti esempi, e aggiungo che trovo estremamente piacevole e anche romantico vedere due persone che si sono amate e hanno avuto figli, conservare un bel rapporto anche dopo aver diviso le loro strade sentimentali

Un mio amico è separato da 15 anni (per sua scelta) ma quando parla della moglie non fa che elencare le sue doti e la porta in palmo di mano


----------



## danny (3 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio da quel che ho letto in altri utenti non è proprio che non cambi, un conto è un tradimento, un conto è stare con un seriale. In un certo senso le parole che ha letto "non l'ho mai amato" sono un tradimento che copre tutto l'arco del rapporto. Non so neppure come le abbia tirate fuori sua moglie. Per questo sarebbe, eventualmente, da approfondire lo svolgimento della chat, che però non mi stupirei se fosse un passaggio successivo ad un altro sito in cui sono venuti in contatto, per questo facendo due conti dei tempi ho pensato al lockdown, periodo in cui sappiamo molti si son buttati nel broccolamento virtuale.
> Quel mai non è un fallimento di Tommy, ma di lei eventualmente, perchè come cazzo fai a fare 3 figli e stare una vita con un uomo e uscirtene con un MAI. Sarà mica perchè ti parte la brocca sulle fantasie dell'altro? Che tanto mai visto si fa presto a farlo diventare l'uomo perfetto?
> Il concetto che ha espresso di sesso come sacrificio... non so guarda. 3 figli son nati da sto sacrificio...


La passione per l'amante nel presente di solito è così illusoriamente travolgente da oscurare il sentimento e quella componente razionale con cui si è probabilmente scelto il marito nel passato. In teoria.
Nella pratica penso che siano frasi che si dicono perché i mariti nella quotidianità incarnano tutto tranne che l'uomo ideale vagheggiato dalle donne in gioventù, ovvero mitiche entità inesistenti nella vita reale. 
Anch'io mi sentii dire quella frase e ne porto ancora le conseguenze. 
Comunque penso che ognuno ami come può e a suo modo. 
Inutile crucciarsi.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se c'è stima reciproca ai ferri corti difficilmente ci si arriva, per mia esperienza (opinabile)
> 
> Ci si separa con civiltà e consapevolezza che non ci sono più le condizioni per andare avanti
> 
> ...


Verissimo
Se si smette di stimare l’altro diventa impossibile separarsi mantenendo anche un buon rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La passione per l'amante nel presente di solito è così illusoriamente travolgente da oscurare il sentimento e quella componente razionale con cui si è probabilmente scelto il marito nel passato. In teoria.
> Nella pratica penso che siano frasi che si dicono perché i mariti nella quotidianità incarnano tutto tranne che l'uomo ideale vagheggiato dalle donne in gioventù, ovvero mitiche entità inesistenti nella vita reale.
> Anch'io mi sentii dire quella frase e ne porto ancora le conseguenze.
> Comunque penso che ognuno ami come può e a suo modo.
> Inutile crucciarsi.


Purtroppo spesso è così
Che tristezza però 
Soprattutto trovo che siano cose non superabili


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se c'è stima reciproca ai ferri corti difficilmente ci si arriva, per mia esperienza (opinabile)
> 
> Ci si separa con civiltà e consapevolezza che non ci sono più le condizioni per andare avanti
> 
> ...


Quoto il pensiero di @Nocciola. Ma non era questo cio' che intendevo.
Può anche essere un rapporto dove la stima non  CIRCOLA, poiché non reciproca. Quando cade il "velo", vedi bene come crollano stima e amore. A volte gli occhi li si ha foderati di prosciutto


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che questa sia una delle chiavi di volta della faccenda.
> Perchè tua moglie deresponsabilizza tuo figlio?
> Cosa vede di se stessa in lui?
> 
> ...


Quoto la domanda “ cosa vede di se stessa in lui” ? ( riferito al figlio).
Personalmente non credo nella sincerità della moglie; adesso tira fuori i problemi di salute ( fanno comodo), pur avendo avuto un marito che l’accompagnava alle visite, quindi era un marito su cui ci poteva contare, si interessava alla sua salute. Io ho avuto un marito che manco al parto voleva starci perché aveva sonno.
E poi con l’amico virtuale parlava tranquillamente di sesso. Quindi altamente probabile che qualcosa sarebbe successo.
L’ha portato in un letto d’ospedale con il suo comportamento irresponsabile, cavolo si ha un marito responsabile, casa, lavoro, nessun’altra donna nella sua vita, che la desidera ( vedi Canarie) e lei con uno sconosciuto si apre così.
Credo che desidera solamente il tenore di vita di prima, insomma a 60 anni un marito che stravede per Lei, mantiene un figlio che ha cambiato n. Università ( e lei lo giustifica!), che la desidera, che ha due lavori per il benessere della famiglia e lei cosa fa ?
Potrebbe anche aver scoperto un problema medico adesso, ma ha preso l’occasione per spiegare il suo comportamento negli ultimi mesi. Chi sapeva mesi fa di aver un problema medico non si mette a incanalare una discussione con un altro uomo che porta direttamente al sesso. Semmai lo evita.
Con il marito evitava e con lui si lasciava andare.
Con i discorsi che facevano, voi cosa  pensate  che avrebbero fatto ai prossimi incontri?
Mio parere..


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Si è legata perchè da piccolo aveva le convulsioni e fino a 4 anni abbiamo girato mezzo mondo per capire, dopo i 4 anni tutto si è risolto, quando è nato era quasi 5 kg e ha avuto delle crisi da ipocalcemia che i medici hanno curato solo con il valium facendolo addormntare sembrava catatonico, mia moglie stava sempre con lui dormiva nel nostro letto ecco perchè con lui è iperprotettiva da piccolo non voleva nemmeno che uscisse con me, ha paura che se lo contraddice si può spezzare, ma ora è un ragazzone con un fisico invidiabile.


Ok... ma questo ragazzone alla sua età si dovrebbe decidere: lavorare o studiare.
Se la salute non glielo impedisce , cosa aspetta di darsi da fare ?
Il papà non vivrà in eterno per mantenerlo per i prossimi 50 anni.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto il pensiero di @Nocciola. Ma non era questo cio' che intendevo.
> Può anche essere un rapporto dove la stima non  CIRCOLA, poiché non reciproca. Quando cade il "velo", vedi bene come crollano stima e amore. A volte gli occhi li si ha foderati di prosciutto


Ah beh.. Gli occhi si possono foderare di prosciutto come di euro o di carte di credito o di reggicalze   

La condizione di "reciprocità di stima" , per non cadere in conflitto, è condizione imprescindibile


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si fa per ragionare insieme, certo!
> E la premessa è che la mia foto era una sorta di battuta usando un personaggio noto
> 
> Certo che può essere anche come dici tu.. Ma.. A meno che a questo punto non sia stato tu amico intimo della Lario ai tempi delle nozze con Silvio, queste sono solo valide ipotesi
> ...


Non so se si è capito, ma io non sono un tipo che dà molto credito alle chiacchere, alle cose dette, a quelle non dette, e via discorrendo, che somigliano molto a faccende di comari commarò che a cose reali.
A me piace ragionare su quello che le persone fanno.
Qua c'è gente che basandosi su dichiarazioni, su parole, non ha esitato a crocifigggere una donna che probabilmente non ha fatto niente di concreto col suo presunto amante.
Non sto dicendo, bada bene, che non ci siano problemi, e anche gravi, sto dicendo che nei processi alle intenzioni io andrei molto cauto.
Le stesse persone si sono rotolate svariatissime volte nella realtà, non nella finzione, tra le lenzuola coi loro amanti reali, non virtuali.
Ma lo hanno fatto senza dire male dei rispettivi, vuoi mettere  tutta un'altra faccenda...
E a me sta cosa sà tanto si sottilissima ipocrisia.

Poi ci sarebbe da discutere sugli errori che le persone fanno, sul sistema di comprenderli, su come porvi rimedio, su come espiare, su cosa significa la parola "pentimento".
Ma questo presuporrebbe che qualcuno uscisse dalla visione personale e personalistica della faccenda, cosa non facile credo.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so se si è capito, ma io non sono un tipo che dà molto credito alle chiacchere, alle cose dette, a quelle non dette, e via discorrendo, che somigliano molto a faccende di comari commarò che a cose reali.
> A me piace ragionare su quello che le persone fanno.
> Qua c'è gente che basandosi su dichiarazioni, su parole, non ha esitato a crocifigggere una donna che probabilmente non ha fatto niente di concreto col suo presunto amante.
> Non sto dicendo, bada bene, che non ci siano problemi, e anche gravi, sto dicendo che nei processi alle intenzioni io andrei molto cauto.
> ...


Crocifiggere ... dai !
Ma neanche l’assoluzione solo perché non ha fatto in tempo di ... ed è stata scoperta prima.
A 60 si presume che si dice quello che si pensa. Salvo momenti di alta tensione, litigi in cui si possono dire cose per ferire ma non si pensano realmente.
Ma lei era calmissima nel dire queste cose all’amico virtuale.
Mio parere.


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah beh.. Gli occhi si possono foderare di prosciutto come di euro o di carte di credito o di reggicalze
> 
> La condizione di "reciprocità di stima" , per non cadere in conflitto, è condizione imprescindibile


Appunto.
Reciprocità di stima. Quelli (rari) che si separano portando in palmo di mano l'altro ex coniuge sono giunti alla separazione PRIMA di iniziare una stima reciproca al ribasso. Che se vogliamo per molti aspetti e' pure un nonsenso rispetto alla medesima scelta di separarsi, secondo me. Questo però non significa che gli altri non si siano mai stimati. Basta comunque che uno dei due la perda, e l'altro se ne accorga, che la frittata e' fatta.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Crocifiggere ... dai !
> Ma neanche l’assoluzione solo perché non ha fatto in tempo di ... ed è stata scoperta prima.
> A 60 si presume che si dice quello che si pensa. Salvo momenti di alta tensione, litigi in cui si possono dire cose per ferire ma non si pensano realmente.
> Ma lei era calmissima nel dire queste cose all’amico virtuale.
> Mio parere.


Tanto per cominciare io non ho assolto proprio nessuno. Perchè non sono nè Dio nè un giudice, nè un prete.
Condanne se non proprio crocefissione qui dentro ne ho lette tante, da persone che evidentemente pensano di appartenere alle sopracitate categorie.
Da parte di persone che nei fatti, ripeto, nei fatti e non a parole, ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori.
Se vuoi associarti alla schiera sei libera di farlo. Ti fa sentire meglio la cosa?
OK. lei è il mostro che ha fatto 3 figli ed  è vissuta 40 anni col marito. E che ha detto cose improponibili di lui ad un amante -virtuale- ripeto, virtuale.
E avanti tutta col processo di mostrizzazione.
Via così che andate bene.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare io non ho assolto proprio nessuno. Perchè non sono nè Dio nè un giudice, nè un prete.
> Condanne se non proprio crocefissione qui dentro ne ho lette tante, da persone che evidentemente pensano di appartenere alle sopracitate categorie.
> Da parte di persone che nei fatti, ripeto, nei fatti e non a parole, ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori.
> Se vuoi associarti alla schiera sei libera di farlo. Ti fa sentire meglio la cosa?
> ...


Insomma stava parlando di sesso e stava programmando un incontro con un’altro uomo. Non rientra nella normalità di una coppia che funziona.
E d’accordo con te, volevo precisare: non si tratta di giudicare, nessuno è qui davanti a un processo, crocifissione o lapidazione e nessuno può assumersi il ruolo di giudicare; si danno dei pareri che solo per il fatto di essere diversi dal tuo non significa che si crocifigge qualcuno.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tanto per cominciare io non ho assolto proprio nessuno. Perchè non sono nè Dio nè un giudice, nè un prete.
> Condanne se non proprio crocefissione qui dentro ne ho lette tante, da persone che evidentemente pensano di appartenere alle sopracitate categorie.
> Da parte di persone che nei fatti, ripeto, nei fatti e non a parole, ne hanno combinate di tutti i colori.
> Se vuoi associarti alla schiera sei libera di farlo. Ti fa sentire meglio la cosa?
> ...


Nessuno l’ha descritta come mostro 
Io mi sono limitata a circiscrivere quell’episodio. 
non so cosa prova per lui e non so che donna sia. Un fatto così si può superare se non fai peso come dici tu alle parole o no. 
mi sento però di sottolineare che per me non sono parole ma fatti.


----------



## Lostris (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto la domanda “ cosa vede di se stessa in lui” ? ( riferito al figlio).
> Personalmente non credo nella sincerità della moglie; adesso tira fuori i problemi di salute ( fanno comodo), pur avendo avuto un marito che l’accompagnava alle visite, quindi era un marito su cui ci poteva contare, si interessava alla sua salute. Io ho avuto un marito che manco al parto voleva starci perché aveva sonno.
> E poi con l’amico virtuale parlava tranquillamente di sesso. Quindi altamente probabile che qualcosa sarebbe successo.
> L’ha portato in un letto d’ospedale con il suo comportamento irresponsabile, cavolo si ha un marito responsabile, casa, lavoro, nessun’altra donna nella sua vita, che la desidera ( vedi Canarie) e lei con uno sconosciuto si apre così.
> ...


È evidente, da quello che lui dice e da come la vede, che lei stia male e si renda conto del male causato.

Arrivare a fingere problemi di salute mi sembra eccessivo.. 

Sul grassetto.. Non è mica una verità assoluta.

Anzi, vuoi mettere fingere di essere quasi qualcun altro, libera da ció che senti ti appesantisce dentro (la malattia, una quotidianità in cui sei tu con i problemi di sempre) e fare come se, potenzialmente, possa essere possibile passione e desiderio.

Nel virtuale poteva. Poteva essere un’altra, magari.
Peró le dinamiche le può sapere solo lei eh.

Questo non giustifica certe parole, la mancanza di rispetto per il marito. 
ma le colloca.

Il “contorno” dei figli - le intromissioni inevitabili - e pure la situazione lavorativa complicano ulteriormente tutto, e creano un’urgenza  nell’elaborare l’accaduto che non lo aiuta, purtroppo.

È stata una scoperta-detonatore che ha fatto saltare diverse situazioni.
Forse Dovrebbe concentrarsi su una alla volta.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so se si è capito, ma io non sono un tipo che dà molto credito alle chiacchere, alle cose dette, a quelle non dette, e via discorrendo, che somigliano molto a faccende di comari commarò che a cose reali.
> A me piace ragionare su quello che le persone fanno.
> Qua c'è gente che basandosi su dichiarazioni, su parole, non ha esitato a crocifigggere una donna che probabilmente non ha fatto niente di concreto col suo presunto amante.
> Non sto dicendo, bada bene, che non ci siano problemi, e anche gravi, sto dicendo che nei processi alle intenzioni io andrei molto cauto.
> ...


Beh, io non la crocifiggo la moglie, potrebbe pure aver avuto ottime ragioni per parlar male del marito (e infatti ho chiesto a lui che ne pensasse e se ci si riconosce)

Per me aprire il pc e scrivere volontariamente una mail carica di rancore o rimostranze verso una persona, è un "fatto"

E temo che anche Tommy lo viva così, e così è il suo modo di viverlo

Capisco che alla fine boh.. È una mail, un click, il cestino.. Et voilà.. Sparito tutto, e fa un certo effetto cancellare così tante sensazioni, come fossero mai esistite (alla fine cosa è successo? Nulla)

Capisco anche chi con un click riesce a cancellare tutto quanto non assuma ai suoi 5 sensi una connotazione accessibile (io non vedo non sento non odoro nulla, quindi..? non c'è nulla non è successo nulla non esiste nulla)

Sull'ipocrisia.. Sai.. È impossibile non essere ipocriti se si incontra una persona fuori dal matrimonio, quanto meno sui "fatti" (vado al bowling.. Macché, vado a incontrare la Gina)

Altro conto è se si "usa" l'altra persona (o i birilli del bowling) per scaricare veleni sul partner.

La differenza c'è, per me, ed è afferente esattamente alla "stima" della persona che ho davanti

Se siamo io e te siamo io e te

Non c'è bisogno di sputare veleni sugli assenti per valorizzare il nostro esser io e te

E se ciò avviene non lo sento tanto come ipocrisia, ma come qualcosa di molto peggio che un giorno mi ricadrà in testa a me.

La famosa rotazione dei principi azzurri di cui parlava ipazia  circa la sua amica


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Reciprocità di stima. Quelli (rari) che si separano portando in palmo di mano l'altro ex coniuge sono giunti alla separazione PRIMA di iniziare una stima reciproca al ribasso. Che se vogliamo per molti aspetti e' pure un nonsenso rispetto alla medesima scelta di separarsi, secondo me. Questo però non significa che gli altri non si siano mai stimati. Basta comunque che uno dei due la perda, e l'altro se ne accorga, che la frittata e' fatta.


Certo che si possono essere stimati

Ma io parlo del presente, non è che se io e te si fa un figlio o due o tre, mi sono guadagnato la tua stima a vita. 

Non è che penso che siccome con me hai fatto un figlio o due o tre mi stimerai a vita

Almeno io non lo penso


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che si possono essere stimati
> 
> Ma io parlo del presente, non è che se io e te si fa un figlio o due o tre, mi sono guadagnato la tua stima a vita.
> 
> ...


Occhei. Ragioniamola come dici tu  "dal presente".

Percentualmente secondo me quelli che si separano portando  "in palmo di mano" l'ex coniuge, sono pochissimi. Nel presente, anche da separati. Il tuo amico è separato da 15 anni, e il tempo appiana, anche. Poi il resto secondo me lo fa la continuità comunque di certi rapporti. Col mio ex non saranno mai idilliaci. Vado avanti, mi piglio le mie responsabilità  (del mio esserci stata e messa, in determinate situazioni), ma non dimentico. Sarei ipocrita a pensare il contrario. Davanti a mio figlio però  "e' papà", e sono sinceramente contenta (e' stato un percorso anche questo eh  ) se lui lo porta in palmo di mano. Ma fosse per me  (meglio: se non ci fosse stato mio figlio) era un vaffanculo ed arrivederci a mai più o al limite per definire le questioni economiche. Un po' di  "stima", sia pure filtrata, un figlio invece la mantiene. Per mia esperienza. Che poi io dentro me la viva come una sorta di via di mezzo tra una carità che gli faccio e pura ipocrisia e' un altro discorso ancora. E so pure benissimo quanto gli rode pagare la metà del mutuo e il contributo al MIO mantenimento. Frega un cazzo, la realtà è che a fare i conti ci ho pure rimesso. E ho lasciato fare anche quello. Ma è una storia che non apro.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno l’ha descritta come mostro
> Io mi sono limitata a circiscrivere quell’episodio.
> non so cosa prova per lui e non so che donna sia. Un fatto così si può superare se non fai peso come dici tu alle parole o no.
> mi sento però di sottolineare che per me non sono parole ma fatti.


Concordo, sono fatti

Aggiungo una riflessione personale

Se avessi letto quelle frasi scritte non a un potenziale amante, ma che so.. Alla sorella, oppure alla collega di ufficio, l'effetto tossico sarebbe stato il medesimo (delle parole intendo)

Poco consolatorio sarebbe stato per me pensare che tanto la sorella mica se la tromba

Quindi per @tommy61 ci potrebbe essere un doppio aspetto (per me ci sarebbe)

Il primo riferito alle parole su di lui (indipendentemente dal destinatario)

Il secondo ai dubbi sul famoso avrà /non avrà fatto qualcosa di materiale

Sono tossicità diverse che potrebbero aggredito entrambe e mescolarsi rendendosi confondibili


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Con i discorsi che facevano, voi cosa  pensate  che avrebbero fatto ai prossimi incontri?
> Mio parere..


Possiamo sapere quello che in generale fanno i traditori se non beccati, vanno avanti. Però in media sono più giovani, se donne.
Diciamo che quello che vedo di diverso dal solito è l'età di lei. Io non ci sono ancora arrivata ma a 60 anni, più che altro penso possa colpire il fatto di essere viste ancora come donne, quando nella cultura popolare media, considera la donna da salvare giusto se madre/nonna, oppure deve avere una posizione di potere, ma anche lì viene riconosciuto il potere non la donna.
Sai leggendo in generale il forum, e anche sentendo altre storie extra forum, c'è questa idea che raggiunta una certà età si debba essere più scafati, cadere meno in certi rapporti di poco conto (come potrebbe essere stato quello di lei con questo uomo della chat, che di certo non andava in cerca dell'_ammoreee_) o farlo con fredda coscienza. Invece poi senti di gente che fa "follie" e prende botte non indifferenti, che un ragazzetto si rialzerebbe senza tanti drammi, e mi viene da pensare che sia proprio un riflesso dell'età. Invecchiando si diventa più rigidi, essere elastici invece è legato alla giovane età, succede al corpo, ma di riflesso anche dentro.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Crocifiggere ... dai !
> Ma neanche l’assoluzione solo perché non ha fatto in tempo di ... ed è stata scoperta prima.
> A 60 si presume che si dice quello che si pensa. Salvo momenti di alta tensione, litigi in cui si possono dire cose per ferire ma non si pensano realmente.
> Ma lei era calmissima nel dire queste cose all’amico virtuale.
> Mio parere.


Calmissima... fuori dalla realtà sicuro. Diciamo che era una chat, qualcosa dove scrivi si ma seguendo l'attimo, botta e risposta.
Anche qui può capitare di scrivere una risposta su un momento, se si dovesse fare un processo ad ogni frase espressa...
Quello che si presume a 60 anni lo sa solo chi ci è arrivato. Sai quante cose si presumono a 20 anni di quando si arriva a 40, poi ci arrivi e vedi come stan le cose.
Quest'idea di mete raggiunte solo in funzione dell'età, di saggezza o cose simili... quando leggo questo forum quello che esce più che saggezza è calcolo.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Occhei. Ragioniamola come dici tu  "dal presente".
> 
> Percentualmente secondo me quelli che si separano portando  "in palmo di mano" l'ex coniuge, sono pochissimi. Nel presente, anche da separati. Il tuo amico è separato da 15 anni, e il tempo appiana, anche. Poi il resto secondo me lo fa la continuità comunque di certi rapporti. Col mio ex non saranno mai idilliaci. Vado avanti, mi piglio le mie responsabilità  (del mio esserci stata e messa, in determinate situazioni), ma non dimentico. Sarei ipocrita a pensare il contrario. Davanti a mio figlio però  "e' papà", e sono sinceramente contenta (e' stato un percorso anche questo eh  ) se lui lo porta in palmo di mano. Ma fosse per me  (meglio: se non ci fosse stato mio figlio) era un vaffanculo ed arrivederci a mai più o al limite per definire le questioni economiche. Un po' di  "stima", sia pure filtrata, un figlio invece la mantiene. Per mia esperienza. Che poi io dentro me la viva come una sorta di via di mezzo tra una carità che gli faccio e pura ipocrisia e' un altro discorso ancora. E so pure benissimo quanto gli rode pagare la metà del mutuo e il contributo al MIO mantenimento. Frega un cazzo, la realtà è che a fare i conti ci ho pure rimesso. E ho lasciato fare anche quello. Ma è una storia che non apro.


Penso anche io non siano molti, si

Ma più che altro dicevo stamani che se arrivi al conflitto, ai ferri corti insomma, qualcuno la stima l'ha perduta, uno dei due, forse entrambi

Indipendentemente dal restare assieme o separarsi

Il mio amico ha portato sempre la moglie su un palmo di mano, semplicemente non poteva più starci assieme, stava male, malissimo, e la moglie molto intelligentemente ha capito e gli ha dato spazio senza opporsi né rompere le palle

È stato anche una merda il mio amico, nel portarla spesso sul palmo della mano, con la nuova compagna, facendo paragoni spesso a sfavore di quest'ultima

Una volta eravamo insirme al Master series a Montecarlo, e sulle gradinate del Court Des Princes svenne (c'era un sole micidiale)

La compagna se ne accorse dopo diversi secondi e andò nel marasma

Quando più tardi uscì dallinfermeria del country club le disse: "se era per te ci potevo morire sulle tribune , ci fosse stata xxxxavrebbe agito all'istante e fatto tutte le cose giuste"


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh, io non la crocifiggo la moglie, potrebbe pure aver avuto ottime ragioni per parlar male del marito (e infatti ho chiesto a lui che ne pensasse e se ci si riconosce)
> 
> *Per me aprire il pc e scrivere volontariamente una mail carica di rancore o rimostranze verso una persona, è un "fatto"*
> 
> ...


Certo che è un fatto, la vita è un susseguirsi di fatti. Ma a meno che come al solito non si vogliano fare questioni di lana caprina, dove va bene tutto e anche il suo contrario, non tutti i fatti hanno la stessa rilevanza.
Per me. 
Poi se per qualcuno scoparsi un altro (ma con grande considerazione del proprio coniuge, beninteso), è un segno di rispetto, credeteci pure, io non ho mica le risposte per le vite degli altri....


----------



## Skorpio (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che è un fatto, la vita è un susseguirsi di fatti. Ma a meno che come al solito non si vogliano fare questioni di lana caprina, dove va bene tutto e anche il suo contrario, non tutti i fatti hanno la stessa rilevanza.
> Per me.


Nemmeno per me, io penso per nessuno abbiano la stessa rilevanza

Sai a volte qui ho letto di traditi che scoprono e chiedono

Ma quanti pompini? Ma quante volte, ma quanti orgasmi?

Ecco.. Quelle domande disperate che leggevo mi davano conto di quanto dici, che ciascuno di noi da rilevanza diversa alle cose

Per me ad esempio quelle parole scritte ad altri e lette da me  avrebbero molta ma molta più rilevanza di 2 pompini.. Ma anche di 3, dai..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che è un fatto, la vita è un susseguirsi di fatti. Ma a meno che come al solito non si vogliano fare questioni di lana caprina, dove va bene tutto e anche il suo contrario, non tutti i fatti hanno la stessa rilevanza.
> Per me.
> Poi se per qualcuno scoparsi un altro (ma con grande considerazione del proprio coniuge, beninteso), è un segno di rispetto, credeteci pure, io non ho mica le risposte per le vite degli altri....


Sicuramente è una mancanza di rispetto. Poi ci sono le aggravanti. Ognuno considera aggravanti cose diverse


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perciò seguendo il tuo ragionamento, giusto per ragionare insieme eh, la Lario era interessata ai soldi del banana, e anche se lo disistimava ci ha fatto 3 pargoli. ( Non è un gran bel giudizio di lei, anche perchè è donna colta ed in gamba, mi sembra).
> Non può darsi invece che quando ha accettato di sposarlo la stima e l'ammirazione ci fossero e che quello che ha marurato in seguito sia una reazione ai ripetuti tradimenti subiti?
> 
> -"Delle vergini che si offrono al drago" che lei ha criticato, in definitiva, seguendo il filo del tuo ragionamento, la capostipite dovrebbe essere stata lei.
> ...


Per me non è il caso né della moglie di Tommy, né di quella del Silvio.
Poi, quando scopri che ti ha tradito con tutto ciò che si muove o con delle figlie, come nel caso di Veronica, la stima crolla.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto la domanda “ cosa vede di se stessa in lui” ? ( riferito al figlio).
> Personalmente non credo nella sincerità della moglie; adesso tira fuori i problemi di salute ( fanno comodo), pur avendo avuto un marito che l’accompagnava alle visite, quindi era un marito su cui ci poteva contare, si interessava alla sua salute. Io ho avuto un marito che manco al parto voleva starci perché aveva sonno.
> E poi con l’amico virtuale parlava tranquillamente di sesso. Quindi altamente probabile che qualcosa sarebbe successo.
> L’ha portato in un letto d’ospedale con il suo comportamento irresponsabile, cavolo si ha un marito responsabile, casa, lavoro, nessun’altra donna nella sua vita, che la desidera ( vedi Canarie) e lei con uno sconosciuto si apre così.
> ...


Un po’ parere da vipera eh.
Che severità!
Ma sai cosa si potrebbe dire di te?
Non ti rendi conto?
Non è che il sapere di avere qualche malattia fa scattare i sintomi. È per i sintomi che si va dal medico.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ parere da vipera eh.
> Che severità!
> Ma sai cosa si potrebbe dire di te?
> Non ti rendi conto?
> Non è che il sapere di avere qualche malattia fa scattare i sintomi. È per i sintomi che si va dal medico.


Pensi che quei messaggi che ha mandato dritto in ospedale suo marito erano così innocenti?
Per quello che riguarda me gli ultimi mesi mio marito lo sapeva, glielo avevo detto io.
Fra me e la signora c’è una piccola grande differenza: lei aveva un marito che la amava e le era fedele, io un marito che mi tradiva con le prostitute. Ripetutamente.
Cosa ne pensi ?
Ci mancherebbe che mi dovevo fare scrupoli se avevo un amante, fatto appunto mesi dopo aver scoperto il tradimento di mio marito.
Insomma per quello che riguarda la signora, c’è una così grande differenza per voi fra aver consumato il rapporto con il suo amico e fra essere stata scoperta prima ?
L’intenzione c’era, a 60 anni non si dicono cose del genere se non lo si pensano.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok... ma questo ragazzone alla sua età si dovrebbe decidere: lavorare o studiare.
> Se la salute non glielo impedisce , cosa aspetta di darsi da fare ?
> Il papà non vivrà in eterno per mantenerlo per i prossimi 50 anni.


Oggi non stai bene.
Dai lezioni anche di genitorialità? Tu? Mah


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi a pranzo si sono presentati tutti, forse mia moglie ha raccontato tutto, mio figlio sembrava un agnellino. ho detto loro che con l'azienda continuo, non esistono per nessuno più carte di credito non esistono auto aziendali, a mia moglie ho detto a chiare lettere che non la voglio più in azienda, le passo uno stipendio ma non la voglio in azienda, assumerò una persona che farà quello che faceva lei, non la voglio più come socia, anche se minoritaria, acquisto io le sue azioni, a mio figlio ho detto a chiare lettere che da me non avrà più un euro, o si da da fare o rimane a casa senza un euro, l'unica cosa che gli garantisco è un piatto di pasta. Siccome tutti la prima mia moglie non mi ha mai visto così determinato, le ho riferito a chiare lettere che anche lei deve consegnare l'auto aziendale, la carta di credito e tutti i documenti, con lo stipendio che gli passo deve farselo bastare non c'è più estetista due volte la settimana ne parrucchiere, se non le sta bene se ne può andare dal suo amante virtuale che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza le ho comunicato che per un congruo periodo di tempo starò da solo. Mia moglie dopo che ho fatto questi discorsi, ha voluto parlarmi da solo al che le ho detto , una persona che ti fa schifo, una persona che ti fa pena non vole parlare con te, ho dato tutto al mio legale ( anche se non è vero) le ho fatto solo scrivere una lettera ) quando tu dopo una vita passata ad una persona che nemmeno conosci che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza perchè ha perso il lavoro fai tutte queste allusioni sessuali, ti vanti che (e da sei mesi che non faccio sesso con mio marito perchè mi fa schifo) sono le testuali parole ora vuoi che torni a casa o vuoi i soldi e il benessere. Io non sono come te che nonostante tu ti rifiutassi non mi suno cercata ne una donna virtuale ne reale, mi reputo un persona per bene non mi separo legalmente per non fare capire niente alle persone che ci circondano dovrei dare delle risposte e mi sentirei in imbarazzo, ma sappi che il nostro matrimonio è finito. Pianto lacrime, io con una freddezza che non mi conoscevo ho detto " il coccodrillo prima mangia i suoi figli e poi piange"


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Forse sono stato molto duro, ma ieri notte non ho dormito,sono pure caduto dal letto, non mi era mai successo, in questo momento non riesco a perdonare, lei ha preso un appuntamento dalla psicologa, una mia amica perchè dice che dopo che sono stato ricoverato si sente in colpa e si sta deprimendo.


----------



## tommy61 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pensi che quei messaggi che ha mandato dritto in ospedale suo marito erano così innocenti?
> Per quello che riguarda me gli ultimi mesi mio marito lo sapeva, glielo avevo detto io.
> Fra me e la signora c’è una piccola grande differenza: lei aveva un marito che la amava e le era fedele, io un marito che mi tradiva con le prostitute. Ripetutamente.
> Cosa ne pensi ?
> ...


Mi vergogno un pò ma io a quasi sessantanni ho fatto sesso solo con mia moglie, non mi sono mancate le occasioni, ma uno perhè l'amavo due perchè bisogna dare l'esempi ai figli, se oggi mi dici ami tua moglie, non so rispondere


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pensi che quei messaggi che ha mandato dritto in ospedale suo marito erano così innocenti?
> Per quello che riguarda me gli ultimi mesi mio marito lo sapeva, glielo avevo detto io.
> Fra me e la signora c’è una piccola grande differenza: lei aveva un marito che la amava e le era fedele, io un marito che mi tradiva con le prostitute. Ripetutamente.
> Cosa ne pensi ?
> ...


Sapendo di te solo un aspetto parziale potresti essere lapidata pure tu.
Ma il punto è che tu sei pronta a lapidare uno perché ha perso la brocca per una prostituta o una moglie che scrive stronzate in base a un singolo aspetto, senza nessuna considerazione di mille altri aspetti che non conosci. Ignori la compless della relazioni e lo fai per sentirti migliore.
Hai un problema.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo si sono presentati tutti, forse mia moglie ha raccontato tutto, mio figlio sembrava un agnellino. ho detto loro che con l'azienda continuo, non esistono per nessuno più carte di credito non esistono auto aziendali, a mia moglie ho detto a chiare lettere che non la voglio più in azienda, le passo uno stipendio ma non la voglio in azienda, assumerò una persona che farà quello che faceva lei, non la voglio più come socia, anche se minoritaria, acquisto io le sue azioni, a mio figlio ho detto a chiare lettere che da me non avrà più un euro, o si da da fare o rimane a casa senza un euro, l'unica cosa che gli garantisco è un piatto di pasta. Siccome tutti la prima mia moglie non mi ha mai visto così determinato, le ho riferito a chiare lettere che anche lei deve consegnare l'auto aziendale, la carta di credito e tutti i documenti, con lo stipendio che gli passo deve farselo bastare non c'è più estetista due volte la settimana ne parrucchiere, se non le sta bene se ne può andare dal suo amante virtuale che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza le ho comunicato che per un congruo periodo di tempo starò da solo. Mia moglie dopo che ho fatto questi discorsi, ha voluto parlarmi da solo al che le ho detto , una persona che ti fa schifo, una persona che ti fa pena non vole parlare con te, ho dato tutto al mio legale ( anche se non è vero) le ho fatto solo scrivere una lettera ) quando tu dopo una vita passata ad una persona che nemmeno conosci che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza perchè ha perso il lavoro fai tutte queste allusioni sessuali, ti vanti che (e da sei mesi che non faccio sesso con mio marito perchè mi fa schifo) sono le testuali parole ora vuoi che torni a casa o vuoi i soldi e il benessere. Io non sono come te che nonostante tu ti rifiutassi non mi suno cercata ne una donna virtuale ne reale, mi reputo un persona per bene non mi separo legalmente per non fare capire niente alle persone che ci circondano dovrei dare delle risposte e mi sentirei in imbarazzo, ma sappi che il nostro matrimonio è finito. Pianto lacrime, io con una freddezza che non mi conoscevo ho detto " il coccodrillo prima mangia i suoi figli e poi piange"


Tremendo.
La tua reazione è tremenda. Ripigliati. 
Prendi lunedì stesso un appuntamento con una persona competente, subito.
Hai trattato non solo tua moglie, ma tuo figlio da puttane.
A questo punto la stima la perdono loro per te.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un pò ma io a quasi sessantanni ho fatto sesso solo con mia moglie, non mi sono mancate le occasioni, ma uno perhè l'amavo due perchè bisogna dare l'esempi ai figli, se oggi mi dici ami tua moglie, non so rispondere


Guarda che non è un valore, ma invece tu lo vivi contemporaneamente come qualcosa che ti dà un diritto e insieme come una carenza.
Vai tu da un terapeuta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non so se si è capito, ma io non sono un tipo che dà molto credito alle chiacchere, alle cose dette, a quelle non dette, e via discorrendo, che somigliano molto a faccende di comari commarò che a cose reali.
> A me piace ragionare su quello che le persone fanno.
> Qua c'è gente che basandosi su dichiarazioni, su parole, non ha esitato a crocifigggere una donna che probabilmente non ha fatto niente di concreto col suo presunto amante.
> Non sto dicendo, bada bene, che non ci siano problemi, e anche gravi, sto dicendo che nei processi alle intenzioni io andrei molto cauto.
> ...


Credo che tutti noi abbiamo fatto delle cazzate, delle piccole illegalità e delle vere carognate a qualcuno.
Poi, nonostante tutto, c’è quella che a catechismo chiamavano la voce della coscienza. Allora se la piccola illegalità è trasgredire il codice della strada parcheggiando in divieto, ci si dice che è una trasgressione da niente, non è come violare i limiti di velocità, se violi i limiti di velocità, dirai che comunque stavi attento, non è come chi ha un alto tasso alcolemico, se l'hai fatto dopo aver bevuto, dirai che non è come, una volta fermato, insultare la Polstrada...e via così.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Forse sono stato molto duro, ma ieri notte non ho dormito,sono pure caduto dal letto, non mi era mai successo, in questo momento non riesco a perdonare, lei ha preso un appuntamento dalla psicologa, una mia amica perchè dice che dopo che sono stato ricoverato si sente in colpa e si sta deprimendo.


E ora come ti senti? Che sensazioni provi?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi non stai bene.
> Dai lezioni anche di genitorialità? Tu? Mah


Perché? 
Roba da niente cambiare 2 università senza dare un esame e senza decidersi a lavorare ?
E cosa avrei fatto io ?


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Mi vergogno un pò ma io a quasi sessantanni ho fatto sesso solo con mia moglie, non mi sono mancate le occasioni, ma uno perhè l'amavo due perchè bisogna dare l'esempi ai figli, se oggi mi dici ami tua moglie, non so rispondere


Questa è una cosa di cui essere fiero, altro che vergognarsi... 
mi dispiace


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapendo di te solo un aspetto parziale potresti essere lapidata pure tu.
> Ma il punto è che tu sei pronta a lapidare uno perché ha perso la brocca per una prostituta o una moglie che scrive stronzate in base a un singolo aspetto, senza nessuna considerazione di mille altri aspetti che non conosci. Ignori la compless della relazioni e lo fai per sentirti migliore.
> Hai un problema.


Guarda , quale è il tuo problema?
Cosa avrei fatto io che non ti garba ?
Mi sono fatto amante dopo che ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva con le prostitute.
Motivo di lapidare ?
Tu cosa avresti fatto al mio posto ?
Ma stai scherzando??
Oggi dai numeri a caso, sai ?
Lo stesso uomo mi è stato vicino per 6 anni ed adesso siamo una copia.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Perché?
> Roba da niente cambiare 2 università senza dare un esame e senza decidersi a lavorare ?
> E cosa avrei fatto io ?


Boh ad esempio far frequentare il tuo amante ai tuoi figli.
Pensa se l’avesse fatto la moglie di Tommy e tu no.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Guarda , quale è il tuo problema?
> Cosa avrei fatto io che non ti garba ?
> Mi sono fatto amante dopo che ho scoperto che mio marito mi tradiva con le prostitute.
> Motivo di lapidare ?
> ...


Non hai capito niente.


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh ad esempio far frequentare il tuo amante ai tuo figli.
> Pensa se l’avesse fatto la moglie di Tommy e tu no.


E tu cosa ne sai ?
Sai che lo cercano per fare i compiti o per vedersi ?
Sai che si trovano molto bene insieme?
Sai chi ci ha accompagnato dal medico quando non stavano bene ?
Sai che lo cercano per fare sport insieme ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu cosa ne sai ?
> Sai che lo cercano per fare i compiti o per vedersi ?
> Sai che si trovano molto bene insieme?


Ci riprovo.
Il punto non è cosa sia accettabile e cosa no.
Il punto è che non si può lapidare gli altri, tanto meno si può farlo senza sapere tutti gli aspetti di una vicenda.
Come hai scritto, tu trovi più che legittime tutte le tue scelte, mentre trovi inaccettabili quelle degli altri.
Ti poni in una posizione di superiorità neanche fossi Lucia Mondella, mentre assomigli più alla Monaca di Monza.
La cosa più importante non è che tu lo faccia qui. (Anche se aizzare Tommy, che palesemente soffre ed è sbroccato, contro la moglie non è intelligente, né utile. Rileggi tutti gli interventi di Spleen in questo thread) La cosa più importante è che tu sia convinta che sia necessario porsi in una posizione di perfezione per poter non tanto criticare gli altri, ma salvare te, dal baratro di abiezione costituito dal tradimento. Allora tu hai trovato il vero amore, lui ti ama veramente e i tuoi figli, quando hanno mostrato aggressività e ribellione, l’hanno fatto per i cattivi esempi e le carenze educative del padre, perché tu non sei meno che perfetta. E far frequentare ai figli il proprio amante diventa una cosa stupenda e nobile, solo perché l'hai fatto tu, ma se l’avesse fatto un’altra altroché se sarebbe una ragione per lanciarle merda. 
Questo denota una tua debolezza.
Le persone equilibrate riconoscono i propri errori, le proprie debolezze, i propri momenti di difficoltà e non si costruiscono mille alibi.
Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo si sono presentati tutti, forse mia moglie ha raccontato tutto, mio figlio sembrava un agnellino. ho detto loro che con l'azienda continuo, non esistono per nessuno più carte di credito non esistono auto aziendali, a mia moglie ho detto a chiare lettere che non la voglio più in azienda, le passo uno stipendio ma non la voglio in azienda, assumerò una persona che farà quello che faceva lei, non la voglio più come socia, anche se minoritaria, acquisto io le sue azioni, a mio figlio ho detto a chiare lettere che da me non avrà più un euro, o si da da fare o rimane a casa senza un euro, l'unica cosa che gli garantisco è un piatto di pasta. Siccome tutti la prima mia moglie non mi ha mai visto così determinato, le ho riferito a chiare lettere che anche lei deve consegnare l'auto aziendale, la carta di credito e tutti i documenti, con lo stipendio che gli passo deve farselo bastare non c'è più estetista due volte la settimana ne parrucchiere, se non le sta bene se ne può andare dal suo amante virtuale che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza le ho comunicato che per un congruo periodo di tempo starò da solo. Mia moglie dopo che ho fatto questi discorsi, ha voluto parlarmi da solo al che le ho detto , una persona che ti fa schifo, una persona che ti fa pena non vole parlare con te, ho dato tutto al mio legale ( anche se non è vero) le ho fatto solo scrivere una lettera ) quando tu dopo una vita passata ad una persona che nemmeno conosci che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza perchè ha perso il lavoro fai tutte queste allusioni sessuali, ti vanti che (e da sei mesi che non faccio sesso con mio marito perchè mi fa schifo) sono le testuali parole ora vuoi che torni a casa o vuoi i soldi e il benessere. Io non sono come te che nonostante tu ti rifiutassi non mi suno cercata ne una donna virtuale ne reale, mi reputo un persona per bene non mi separo legalmente per non fare capire niente alle persone che ci circondano dovrei dare delle risposte e mi sentirei in imbarazzo, ma sappi che il nostro matrimonio è finito. Pianto lacrime, io con una freddezza che non mi conoscevo ho detto " il coccodrillo prima mangia i suoi figli e poi piange"


Ciao.
A me colpisce che tutte queste cose siano state dette indifferentemente a tua moglie, e ai tuoi figli. Che mi pare siano stati coinvolti ben oltre ogni soglia di buon senso.
Tu puoi essere insoddisfatto del comportamento di tuo figlio (nel senso che ben avresti potuto e forse dovuto dargli una  "svegliata" anche prima). Così però la reprimenda al figlio sembra una diretta conseguenza del comportamento di tua moglie. Capisco che tu non sia lucido, ma fai attenzione. E' tua moglie che ha sbagliato con te, poi ENTRAMBI avete sbagliato con i vostri figli. Secondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao.
> A me colpisce che tutte queste cose siano state dette indifferentemente a tua moglie, e ai tuoi figli. Che mi pare siano stati coinvolti ben oltre ogni soglia di buon senso.
> Tu puoi essere insoddisfatto del comportamento di tuo figlio (nel senso che ben avresti potuto e forse dovuto dargli una  "svegliata" anche prima). Così però la reprimenda al figlio sembra una diretta conseguenza del comportamento di tua moglie. Capisco che tu non sia lucido, ma fai attenzione. E' tua moglie che ha sbagliato con te, poi ENTRAMBI avete sbagliato con i vostri figli. Secondo me.


Tutti sbagliamo.


----------



## Buffa (3 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me può essere come anche no. Credo che in certi momenti conti anche COME uno faccia il deficiente, fondamentalmente. Chatta con un estraneo, e occhei. Un conto se chatta per fare il pirla, e lì magari l'ipotesi della crisi di mezza età ci può stare (ma non solo quella ovviamente). Se chatta raccontando quanta noia, o schifo, o pena gli faccio io, beh.... direi che forse c'è un problemino in più. Che poi possa stare in me, in lui (e da questi discorsi raramente se ne esce con una parte del tutto indenne) è un altro discorso ancora. Resta che ci vedo un problema in più rispetto a uno che fa il pirla con un'altra perché vuole guardarsi in giro, o il momento di libertà, o più semplicemente lo svago (che già in sé non è roba da poco). Significa che sta facendo le stesse cose, in più colpevolizzando me per scelte e fatti suoi. Oltre che - se fosse vero - chiaramente aprire "abissi". Non pensi?


Non ne sono sicura perche’ non conosco il tenore Esatto  delle conversazioni fayte dalla loglie di t con l’amante. Ne e’ stato riportato uno stralcio e forse il peggiore e in sintesi. 
Credo che molto uomoni pirla di mezza eta’ dicano all’amante che la moglie e’ una rompicoglioni e magari pure che non l’hanno mai amata cosi lei non ci resta male.. che sia proprio cosi, non credo


----------



## Lara3 (3 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo si sono presentati tutti, forse mia moglie ha raccontato tutto, mio figlio sembrava un agnellino. ho detto loro che con l'azienda continuo, non esistono per nessuno più carte di credito non esistono auto aziendali, a mia moglie ho detto a chiare lettere che non la voglio più in azienda, le passo uno stipendio ma non la voglio in azienda, assumerò una persona che farà quello che faceva lei, non la voglio più come socia, anche se minoritaria, acquisto io le sue azioni, a mio figlio ho detto a chiare lettere che da me non avrà più un euro, o si da da fare o rimane a casa senza un euro, l'unica cosa che gli garantisco è un piatto di pasta. Siccome tutti la prima mia moglie non mi ha mai visto così determinato, le ho riferito a chiare lettere che anche lei deve consegnare l'auto aziendale, la carta di credito e tutti i documenti, con lo stipendio che gli passo deve farselo bastare non c'è più estetista due volte la settimana ne parrucchiere, se non le sta bene se ne può andare dal suo amante virtuale che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza le ho comunicato che per un congruo periodo di tempo starò da solo. Mia moglie dopo che ho fatto questi discorsi, ha voluto parlarmi da solo al che le ho detto , una persona che ti fa schifo, una persona che ti fa pena non vole parlare con te, ho dato tutto al mio legale ( anche se non è vero) le ho fatto solo scrivere una lettera ) quando tu dopo una vita passata ad una persona che nemmeno conosci che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza perchè ha perso il lavoro fai tutte queste allusioni sessuali, ti vanti che (e da sei mesi che non faccio sesso con mio marito perchè mi fa schifo) sono le testuali parole ora vuoi che torni a casa o vuoi i soldi e il benessere. Io non sono come te che nonostante tu ti rifiutassi non mi suno cercata ne una donna virtuale ne reale, mi reputo un persona per bene non mi separo legalmente per non fare capire niente alle persone che ci circondano dovrei dare delle risposte e mi sentirei in imbarazzo, ma sappi che il nostro matrimonio è finito. Pianto lacrime, io con una freddezza che non mi conoscevo ho detto " il coccodrillo prima mangia i suoi figli e poi piange"


Estetista due volte alla settimana...
sarà per questo che si dispera la moglie ...
Anche sforzandomi non capisco cosa si possa fare dall’estetista 2 volte alla settimana.


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tremendo.
> La tua reazione è tremenda. Ripigliati.
> Prendi lunedì stesso un appuntamento con una persona competente, subito.
> Hai trattato non solo tua moglie, ma tuo figlio da puttane.
> A questo punto la stima la perdono loro per te.


È arrabbiato. 
E non è che sia incomprensibile come cosa.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Scusate mi sono espresso male il discorso con mio figlio l'ho fatto davanti a tutti, poi loro sono usciti per fare una passeggiata e ho perlato con mia moglie, i miei figli da me non hanno saputo niente, loro sono la famiglia, i discorsi con mia moglie sono solo tra noi, forse lei ha detto qualcosa alle ragazze, ma da me non hanno saputo niente, la grande addirittura pensava che ero io ad avere una amante, io non ho negato ne affermato , ho semplicemente detto che tra me e sua madre c'erano alcune cose da chiarire.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque, mio figlio è sempre mio figlio infatti i discorsi fatti erano a fin di bene, farci la lavata di capo, anche perchè sarei felicissimo se venisse a lavorare con me, potrebbe entro qualche anno rilevare l'azienda e crearsi una posizione, i miei discorsi erano in questa direzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono espresso male il discorso con mio figlio l'ho fatto davanti a tutti, poi loro sono usciti per fare una passeggiata e ho perlato con mia moglie, i miei figli da me non hanno saputo niente, loro sono la famiglia, i discorsi con mia moglie sono solo tra noi, forse lei ha detto qualcosa alle ragazze, ma da me non hanno saputo niente, la grande addirittura pensava che ero io ad avere una amante, io non ho negato ne affermato , ho semplicemente detto che tra me e sua madre c'erano alcune cose da chiarire.


Una delle ragazze sa (ti ha informato lei della presenza di un intrusi), si può anche pensare che abbia informato i fratelli


----------



## void (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo si sono presentati tutti, forse mia moglie ha raccontato tutto, mio figlio sembrava un agnellino. ho detto loro che con l'azienda continuo, non esistono per nessuno più carte di credito non esistono auto aziendali, a mia moglie ho detto a chiare lettere che non la voglio più in azienda, le passo uno stipendio ma non la voglio in azienda, assumerò una persona che farà quello che faceva lei, non la voglio più come socia, anche se minoritaria, acquisto io le sue azioni, a mio figlio ho detto a chiare lettere che da me non avrà più un euro, o si da da fare o rimane a casa senza un euro, l'unica cosa che gli garantisco è un piatto di pasta. Siccome tutti la prima mia moglie non mi ha mai visto così determinato, le ho riferito a chiare lettere che anche lei deve consegnare l'auto aziendale, la carta di credito e tutti i documenti, con lo stipendio che gli passo deve farselo bastare non c'è più estetista due volte la settimana ne parrucchiere, se non le sta bene se ne può andare dal suo amante virtuale che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza le ho comunicato che per un congruo periodo di tempo starò da solo. Mia moglie dopo che ho fatto questi discorsi, ha voluto parlarmi da solo al che le ho detto , una persona che ti fa schifo, una persona che ti fa pena non vole parlare con te, ho dato tutto al mio legale ( anche se non è vero) le ho fatto solo scrivere una lettera ) quando tu dopo una vita passata ad una persona che nemmeno conosci che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza perchè ha perso il lavoro fai tutte queste allusioni sessuali, ti vanti che (e da sei mesi che non faccio sesso con mio marito perchè mi fa schifo) sono le testuali parole ora vuoi che torni a casa o vuoi i soldi e il benessere. Io non sono come te che nonostante tu ti rifiutassi non mi suno cercata ne una donna virtuale ne reale, mi reputo un persona per bene non mi separo legalmente per non fare capire niente alle persone che ci circondano dovrei dare delle risposte e mi sentirei in imbarazzo, ma sappi che il nostro matrimonio è finito. Pianto lacrime, io con una freddezza che non mi conoscevo ho detto " il coccodrillo prima mangia i suoi figli e poi piange"


Tua moglie ha sbagliato a scrivere ciò che ha scritto su di te e questo è indiscutibile.
Non è possibile giudicare un rapporto durato 40 anni da poche righe, scritte da uno solo dei due attori di questa storia. 
Ma questo tuo ultimo post fa pensare. 
Tu, gli dato, tu gli togli. A tutti, indistintamente. Dai uno stipendio con un gesto di magnanimità ma togli la dignità di guadagnarselo con un lavoro. Decidi di comprare ciò che non è tuo, licenzi assumi.
Non so, ma forse sarebbe meglio che cercassi di calmarti un poco e ti fermassi a riflettere.
È sempre stato così il tuo rapporto con lei?
Non potrebbe essere che sia stata per tanto tempo soffocata dalla tua intraprendenza, dal tuo decisionismo? Non potrebbe essere che ciò che ha fatto è stato una ribellione virtuale più che un tradimento virtuale?
Se è così, probabilmente lei non te lo dirà  mai, ma forse a te servirebbe rifletterci sopra. Servirebbe vedere oltre le apparenze e oltre quelle frasi, non per giustificare ciò che è ingiustificabile, ma per capire ciò che lo ha generato.
È solo un consiglio, eh.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Comunque, mio figlio è sempre mio figlio infatti i discorsi fatti erano a fin di bene, farci la lavata di capo, anche perchè sarei felicissimo se venisse a lavorare con me, potrebbe entro qualche anno rilevare l'azienda e crearsi una posizione, i miei discorsi erano in questa direzione.


Dovrebbe venire se non ha altra occupazione, questo proprio per rendersi indipendente. 
È un discorso molto complicato da gestire considerato l'abitudine che gli avete dato. Certo va forzato


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2020)

void ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha sbagliato a scrivere ciò che ha scritto su di te e questo è indiscutibile.
> Non è possibile giudicare un rapporto durato 40 anni da poche righe, scritte da uno solo dei due attori di questa storia.
> Ma questo tuo ultimo post fa pensare.
> Tu, gli dato, tu gli togli. A tutti, indistintamente. Dai uno stipendio con un gesto di magnanimità ma togli la dignità di guadagnarselo con un lavoro. Decidi di comprare ciò che non è tuo, licenzi assumi.
> ...


Anche a me è piaciuto poco il discorso ti do lo stipendio te ne stai a casa e non ti voglio più come socio. 
Un meccanismo autoritario, ma soprattutto se la moglie ha sempre lavorato lì, questa società ha un valore anche per lei
Comprendo la rabbia del momento ma non va bene neanche così


----------



## tommy61 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto poco il discorso ti do lo stipendio te ne stai a casa e non ti voglio più come socio.
> Un meccanismo autoritario, ma soprattutto se la moglie ha sempre lavorato lì, questa società ha un valore anche per lei
> Comprendo la rabbia del momento ma non va bene neanche così


In questo momento sarei disposto a chiudere tutto, in questo momento non voglio avere nessun rapporto con mia moglie ho anche detto che sarei disposto a cedere le mie quote e se la gestiscono loro io posso vivere anche senza l'azienda, se io non voglio più lavorare con lei non la voglio tra i piedi, ma ne esco, non va bene, la vendo , non va bene, io in questo momento quando vedo mia moglie, vedo quello che ha scritto, mi sale la pressione, mi sento male, che devo fare, può darsi che tra un mese o tra due mi passa, ma per ora la situazione è questa.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Ottobre 2020)

void ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha sbagliato a scrivere ciò che ha scritto su di te e questo è indiscutibile.
> Non è possibile giudicare un rapporto durato 40 anni da poche righe, scritte da uno solo dei due attori di questa storia.
> Ma questo tuo ultimo post fa pensare.
> Tu, gli dato, tu gli togli. A tutti, indistintamente. Dai uno stipendio con un gesto di magnanimità ma togli la dignità di guadagnarselo con un lavoro. Decidi di comprare ciò che non è tuo, licenzi assumi.
> ...


No sbagli non sono mai stato così, in quasi trentanni di attività lei, come mia figlia hanno gestito i loro settori in tutta autonomia, non li ho mai pressato o ho interferito, in vita mia non ho mai licenziato una persona. Il fatto è che non voglio per ora vedere mia moglie mi passerà ci vuole tempo.


----------



## tommy61 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Ora vi spiego che tipo di persona sono, certe volte capita che qualche dipendente si trova a corto, o che ha avuto qualche problema, sanno che la porta è sempre aperta, circa ventanni fa c'era ancora la lira e l'euro il marito della sorella di mia moglie aveva un negozio, si trovava in difficoltà, mia moglie mi ha chiesto di aiutarlo diedi all'epoca 15 milioni, mi ha detto che in un paio di mesi me li avrebbe restituito, io non li ho mai chiesti,ma lui nemmeno ha fatto la parte, non ho mai rinfacciato questa cosa a mia moglie, non sono mai stato attaccato al Dio denaro.


----------



## Foglia (4 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti sbagliamo.


Certamente, non era una condanna ma una considerazione. Mi metto però nei panni dei figli, perché i genitori hanno  "pasticciato" (diciamo così) di brutto, e quelli che sono finiti in mezzo  (e che secondo me devono essere la priorità da levare per così dire dai pasticci) sono i figli. Immagina che da un giorno con l'altro trovino il padre fuori casa, la madre disperata, e loro in mezzo confusi a sentirsi rinfacciare un tenore di vita che e' stato fino ad allora  "concesso" dal padre, e vederselo levare per una sorta di  "punizione". Tommy ha punito l'intera famiglia. E' questo che secondo me deve capire.

Comunque: e' singolare, la sua reazione. Anche il mio ex arrivò a farmi schifo (e sul serio, lo posso dire). E anche lui per reazione  (nel mio caso l'intento era quello di far capire l'importanza di certi agi, e quindi di avvisarmi che una separazione sarebbe stata controproducente per me) giunse a tirare in mezzo il fatto che lui non fosse un bancomat. Che poi vabbè, a dispetto dei soldi che non mancavano, il mio rimpianto e' quello di non avere neanche mai provato, a fare la signora  .  Bisognerebbe secondo me capire  (perché è abbastanza significativo questo particolare) perché Tommy anziché tirare in causa la sfera affettiva, abbia convertito tutta la sua delusione nella sfera patrimoniale. Una specie di"io vi ho creato e io vi distruggo", dove in mezzo e' finita tanto l'azienda quanto la famiglia....


----------



## void (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ora vi spiego che tipo di persona sono, certe volte capita che qualche dipendente si trova a corto, o che ha avuto qualche problema, sanno che la porta è sempre aperta, circa ventanni fa c'era ancora la lira e l'euro il marito della sorella di mia moglie aveva un negozio, si trovava in difficoltà, mia moglie mi ha chiesto di aiutarlo diedi all'epoca 15 milioni, mi ha detto che in un paio di mesi me li avrebbe restituito, io non li ho mai chiesti,ma lui nemmeno ha fatto la parte, non ho mai rinfacciato questa cosa a mia moglie, non sono mai stato attaccato al Dio denaro.


Guarda che nessuno mette in dubbio che tu sia una brava persona, ne che tu abbia fatto di tutto e di più per la tua famiglia. Da quel che racconti sei sicuramente una persona molto attiva e intraprendente, ma alle volte, se non si ha un carattere forte, a vivere con persone con la tua determinazione, può succedere di diventare una appendice, senza un'anima propria. Da qui il moto di ribellione, quando ne ha avuto l'occasione.
Magari non è così, difficile capire dovendo interpretare pochi scritti, solo pensaci. 
E prenditi il tuo tempo, prima di prendere decisioni affrettate e dettate dalla comprensibile e condivisibile rabbia.


----------



## Foglia (4 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Non ne sono sicura perche’ non conosco il tenore Esatto  delle conversazioni fayte dalla loglie di t con l’amante. Ne e’ stato riportato uno stralcio e forse il peggiore e in sintesi.
> Credo che molto uomoni pirla di mezza eta’ dicano all’amante che la moglie e’ una rompicoglioni e magari pure che non l’hanno mai amata cosi lei non ci resta male.. che sia proprio cosi, non credo


Credo pure molte donne pensino (tradendo o no) che il marito sia un rompicoglioni. Credo  (credo) che sia inevitabile che quando ci sia un amante in qualche misura  (si spera minima) i rispettivi o meno coniugi entrino in una qualche presentazione. E generalmente da quel che sento entrano nella categoria dei rompicoglioni, della routine, dei "doveri". La differenza la fa il come, perché è inutile negare che in una pure minima misura i legittimi non facciano nemmeno capolino nella bolla.
Però è ben diverso finire, da coniuge tradito, pure oggetto di scherno. Secondo me. Se lo schifo  (nel caso del nostro amico) fosse reale per la moglie  (per lui credo che sia già diventata una realtà con cui fare i conti, EVENTUALMENTE da ridimensionare....) beh.... quoto  @Skorpio quando dice che non è possibile  (non lo sarebbe nemmeno per me) ignorare con un click la pesantezza di certe affermazioni. Ben più di un pompino fatto o ricevuto. Alla luce dell'oggi e con la mia esperienza. Da "giovane" mi sarei piuttosto strappata i capelli per il pompino.

Edit: aggiungo che la modalità per così dire di  "presentazione" del coniuge / compagno ufficiale mi dice molto della persona con cui mi posso trovare anche solo a rotolarmi nel letto.
Dopo "aggiungo" un pezzo nel mio 3d, sull'argomento, perché lo vorrei sviluppare meglio per capire.


----------



## Foglia (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> No sbagli non sono mai stato così, in quasi trentanni di attività lei, come mia figlia hanno gestito i loro settori in tutta autonomia, non li ho mai pressato o ho interferito, in vita mia non ho mai licenziato una persona. Il fatto è che non voglio per ora vedere mia moglie mi passerà ci vuole tempo.


Questo è comprensibile. Più che comprensibile.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> È arrabbiato.
> E non è che sia incomprensibile come cosa.


Figurati se non capisco la rabbia.
Ma cosa c’entra il figlio? Sai cosa c’entra? C’entra che il figlio non ha bisogno di una svegliata. Il figlio rappresenta (per tutti eh) una gratificazione narcisistica e questo figlio non si è mai incastrato bene con i bisogni del padre (penso che sia anche per questo che si ribelli a modo suo https://lamenteemeravigliosa.it/famiglie-narcisiste-sofferenza/.  )
Poi mettere di mezzo i soldi significa dare ai soldi un valore relazionale. Io ti pago perché corrispondi alle mie aspettative. Per cui mette in luce non tanto o non solo la rabbia post scoperta, ma come intendeva i rapporti famigliari e sentimentali e il denaro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certamente, non era una condanna ma una considerazione. Mi metto però nei panni dei figli, perché i genitori hanno  "pasticciato" (diciamo così) di brutto, e quelli che sono finiti in mezzo  (e che secondo me devono essere la priorità da levare per così dire dai pasticci) sono i figli. Immagina che da un giorno con l'altro trovino il padre fuori casa, la madre disperata, e loro in mezzo confusi a sentirsi rinfacciare un tenore di vita che e' stato fino ad allora  "concesso" dal padre, e vederselo levare per una sorta di  "punizione". Tommy ha punito l'intera famiglia. E' questo che secondo me deve capire.
> 
> Comunque: e' singolare, la sua reazione. Anche il mio ex arrivò a farmi schifo (e sul serio, lo posso dire). E anche lui per reazione  (nel mio caso l'intento era quello di far capire l'importanza di certi agi, e quindi di avvisarmi che una separazione sarebbe stata controproducente per me) giunse a tirare in mezzo il fatto che lui non fosse un bancomat. Che poi vabbè, a dispetto dei soldi che non mancavano, il mio rimpianto e' quello di non avere neanche mai provato, a fare la signora  .  Bisognerebbe secondo me capire  (perché è abbastanza significativo questo particolare) perché Tommy anziché tirare in causa la sfera affettiva, abbia convertito tutta la sua delusione nella sfera patrimoniale. Una specie di"io vi ho creato e io vi distruggo", dove in mezzo e' finita tanto l'azienda quanto la famiglia....


Infatti.
Sempre più mi sto convincendo che l’identità personale passa attraverso “cose strane”.
La società del consumo e delle immagini ha prodotto una cultura che porta ognuno di noi a definirsi attraverso cose e immagini.
C’è chi cerca di “essere visto“ attraverso il tenore di vita, mostrato dagli abiti firmati, chi attraverso l’esibizione dei viaggi, chi della cultura, chi attraverso l’immagine sexy e chi attraverso la generosità ecc.
Tutti aspetti che si mostrano per ricavarne apprezzamento.
Capita che chi è accanto, come è successo a te, neppure percepisse quanto peso l’altro desse alla “capacità di fare soldi” ed è per questo che ti sei trovata stupita a sentirti dire quelle cose.
Quello che stupisce me, invece è la resistenza a voler sbucciare se stessi di tutte queste cose.


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Figurati se non capisco la rabbia.
> Ma cosa c’entra il figlio.
> Poi mettere di mezzo i soldi significa dare ai soldi un valore relazionale. Io ti pago perché corrispondi alle mie aspettative. Per cui mette in luce non tanto o non solo la rabbia post scoperta, ma come intendeva i rapporti famigliari e sentimentali e il denaro.


boh.
Io vedo solo un uomo che, traumatizzato, si è voluto allontanare da tutto e tutto ha messo in discussione, pure l’attività economica.

Non è lucido, ma non lo biasimo. 
È appena successo, è stato male, eppure deve riprendere in mano in qualche modo perlomeno l’attività, perché ci son persone, la sua famiglia in primis, che ne dipendono.

Ci sta che sia arrabbiato e che in questo momento non voglia vedere la moglie.

Il figlio è un discorso a parte, lo sa anche lui, ma, rivoluzione per rivoluzione, tanto vale prendere la palla al balzo e cercar di raddrizzare quello che non va.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In questo momento sarei disposto a chiudere tutto, in questo momento non voglio avere nessun rapporto con mia moglie ho anche detto che sarei disposto a cedere le mie quote e se la gestiscono loro io posso vivere anche senza l'azienda, se io non voglio più lavorare con lei non la voglio tra i piedi, ma ne esco, non va bene, la vendo , non va bene, io in questo momento quando vedo mia moglie, vedo quello che ha scritto, mi sale la pressione, mi sento male, che devo fare, può darsi che tra un mese o tra due mi passa, ma per ora la situazione è questa.


Sicuramente la doccia ghiacciata l'hai avuta. 
Invece di assumere uno chiunque assumi tuo figlio, è l'occasione per passare il l'azienda al resto della famiglia . 
Magari fai andare tua moglie nelle ore in cui tu fai l'altro lavoro


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> boh.
> Io vedo solo un uomo che, traumatizzato, si è voluto allontanare da tutto e tutto ha messo in discussione, pure l’attività economica.
> 
> Non è lucido, ma non lo biasimo.
> ...


La rabbia è una emozione, ma qualsiasi modo si abbia per reagire a un trauma toglie lucidità.
Perdere lucidità significa perdere il controllo razionale che ci fa manifestare emozioni, sentimenti e relazioni senza filtri.
La mostrizzazione, ad esempio, è una forma di reazione comune, ma ugualmente rivelatrice.
Rappresenta una modalità di intendere le relazioni: ”ti amo perché te lo meriti e te lo meriti perché corrispondi ai miei bisogni“.
Quando non te lo meriti escono i bisogni e le aspettative che erano stati caricati sull’altro.
Molti decenni fa avevo assistito a una lite tra amiche (ovviamente questa lite aveva portato poi a una rottura definitiva) in cui per una discussione banale una era sbottata in “cosa mi hai mai dato? Soldi non me ne hai dati. Uomini non me ne hai presentati”.
Era in un momento di rabbia e delusione, ma davvero per un contrasto irrilevante, tipo un ritardo a un appuntamento, ma aveva rivelato due bisogni e due aspettative.
Ho scoperto un tradimento e la rabbia l’ho provata anch’io, ma mai ho detto “...e poi non mi hai mai dato un tenore di vita che volevo!”, cosa che sarebbe lo specchio di ciò che Tommy sta dicendo e facendo.
Se l’avessi detto non avrei forse rivelato qualcosa di “stonato”?


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Oggi a pranzo si sono presentati tutti, forse mia moglie ha raccontato tutto, mio figlio sembrava un agnellino. ho detto loro che con l'azienda continuo, non esistono per nessuno più carte di credito non esistono auto aziendali, a mia moglie ho detto a chiare lettere che non la voglio più in azienda, le passo uno stipendio ma non la voglio in azienda, assumerò una persona che farà quello che faceva lei, non la voglio più come socia, anche se minoritaria, acquisto io le sue azioni, a mio figlio ho detto a chiare lettere che da me non avrà più un euro, o si da da fare o rimane a casa senza un euro, l'unica cosa che gli garantisco è un piatto di pasta. Siccome tutti la prima mia moglie non mi ha mai visto così determinato, le ho riferito a chiare lettere che anche lei deve consegnare l'auto aziendale, la carta di credito e tutti i documenti, con lo stipendio che gli passo deve farselo bastare non c'è più estetista due volte la settimana ne parrucchiere, se non le sta bene se ne può andare dal suo amante virtuale che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza le ho comunicato che per un congruo periodo di tempo starò da solo. Mia moglie dopo che ho fatto questi discorsi, ha voluto parlarmi da solo al che le ho detto , una persona che ti fa schifo, una persona che ti fa pena non vole parlare con te, ho dato tutto al mio legale ( anche se non è vero) le ho fatto solo scrivere una lettera ) quando tu dopo una vita passata ad una persona che nemmeno conosci che vive con il reddito di cittadinanza perchè ha perso il lavoro fai tutte queste allusioni sessuali, ti vanti che (e da sei mesi che non faccio sesso con mio marito perchè mi fa schifo) sono le testuali parole ora vuoi che torni a casa o vuoi i soldi e il benessere. Io non sono come te che nonostante tu ti rifiutassi non mi suno cercata ne una donna virtuale ne reale, mi reputo un persona per bene non mi separo legalmente per non fare capire niente alle persone che ci circondano dovrei dare delle risposte e mi sentirei in imbarazzo, ma sappi che il nostro matrimonio è finito. Pianto lacrime, io con una freddezza che non mi conoscevo ho detto " il coccodrillo prima mangia i suoi figli e poi piange"


Hai descritto i tuoi familiari come una banda di papponi.


----------



## Rosarose (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto la domanda “ cosa vede di se stessa in lui” ? ( riferito al figlio).
> Personalmente non credo nella sincerità della moglie; adesso tira fuori i problemi di salute ( fanno comodo), pur avendo avuto un marito che l’accompagnava alle visite, quindi era un marito su cui ci poteva contare, si interessava alla sua salute. Io ho avuto un marito che manco al parto voleva starci perché aveva sonno.
> E poi con l’amico virtuale parlava tranquillamente di sesso. Quindi altamente probabile che qualcosa sarebbe successo.
> L’ha portato in un letto d’ospedale con il suo comportamento irresponsabile, cavolo si ha un marito responsabile, casa, lavoro, nessun’altra donna nella sua vita, che la desidera ( vedi Canarie) e lei con uno sconosciuto si apre così.
> ...


Condivido parola per parola, mi sa di scusa, il non volere fare sesso per 6 mesi è una cosa molto indicativa. Fossi in lui indagherei. Se scopre bugie nei tempi della scoperta di questa patologia avrà la sua risposta.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Sto riflettendo sui processi di mostrizzazione:
> Lei traditrice che dice di non aver mai amato il marito. (Ma c'è qualcuno qui dentro che davvero lo pensa?)
> Noi che la mostrizziamo per lo scarso rispetto del coniuge. (O che la dipingiamo come un essere abietto o quantomeno sprovveduto).
> 
> ...


Ciao 

Leggendo a me sembra che sia proprio quest'uomo a tener sullo sfondo il suo dramma.

E riflettevo che questo tipo di situazioni esplodono come se fossero apparse dal nulla.
Bombe che uno straniero improvvisamente butta in mezzo ad un campo di pace e serenità.

Ma non è semplicemente così.
Nessuna situazione appare dal nulla, detonando dal e nel niente.

Leggendo, non trovo da commentare oltre.
In questo dramma l'appiglio è l'azienda di famiglia.
Forse è che l'azienda è un qualcosa di concreto e ordinato a cui appigliarsi in un momento in cui tutto il resto è non solo confuso, ma rimesso in discussione.

Una grossa differenza fra un tradimento che viene scoperto nel sesso e questo, che pare di sesso non ne abbia, è che nel tradimento in cui c'è la scopata - per intendersi - la mente del tradito si può concentrare sul fatto compiuto: ha scopato e con chi. (come se poi il tradimento fosse la scopata).
I pensieri dell'altro mentre tradisce appartengono al territorio del dubbio.

In questo caso il tradimento è nelle parole. Scritte.
Non c'è neppure la scopata su cui ridirigere la ferita.

Non è che ci si può chiedere "ma scopava meglio di me?" oppure "era più figo di me?" Non si può dire "gli ormoni.." "la chimica".

Qui ci sono parole, a quanto pare pesantissime e mai pronunciate prima in nessuna forma, che sono andate a toccare in modo piuttosto preciso e senza nessuna scorciatoia per scaricare sul corpo.

Qui c'è un altro, evanescente e che ha raccolto quelle parole, che di concreto ha solo il reddito di cittadinanza.

forse se ci fosse un corpo su cui fare guerra...ma quel corpo non c'è.

Qui le parole, le chat sono la rappresentazione del pensare.
Raccontano gli immaginari. Le fantasie.

Che altro non sono che i territori dell'animo in cui si crea e si celebra l'esclusività.

Quest'uomo non parla qui della sua emotività. Ha evitato di rispondere alle domande a riguardo.
Racconta di come veicola l'emotività attraverso le manifestazioni del suo corpo. Belle potenti fra l'altro.

Per come scrive non mi sembra particolarmente allenato alla manifestazione e alla comunicazione (con la necessaria traduzione) delle emozioni.
E trovo sempre piuttosto "di superficie" (non superficiale, sia ben chiaro) il descrivere ben funzionante una relazione perchè si ride insieme e si cena insieme e si lavora insieme.

Questi non sono indicatori di intimità.

Sono indicatori di buona collaborazione. Potrei descrivere così anche relazioni con persone che mi stanno sentitamente sui coglioni.

Io continuo a rimanere convinta di quello che ho scritto nell'altro post.
Questa coppia avrebbe bisogno di un intervento di un terzo capace di far emergere la comunicazione.
E @tommy61 a mio parere farebbe bene consultare uno specialista. Le sue manifestazioni fisiche sono quantomeno un campanello di allarme, non solo fisico, ma emotivo.

Poi capisco anche che rimettere tutto in gioco, terapie comprese, a 60 anni non è come farlo a 30 o 40.

Ho la sensazione che l'azienda continui a svolgere il suo ruolo...contenitore di tanto altro che non è aziendale.
Perlomeno però è un contenitore e non un territorio fuori dalla mappa e tutto da esplorare.
E dopo un treno nei denti, forse prima di mettersi in cammino senza mappe è saggio rimanere fermi e dove si sa a memoria dove si stanno mettendo i piedi.

(ovviamente, non è risolutivo di nulla. Ma porta sollievo. Anche nei termini della tenuta di controllo in una situazione in cui il controllo si è vaporizzato in 1,2,3. )


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Leggendo a me sembra che sia proprio quest'uomo a tener sullo sfondo il suo dramma.
> 
> ...


Ciao cara, per qualche strano verso credo che questa vicenda sia, come hai detto, certamente un detonatore. Un interruttore, sai, di quelli sempre pronti a scattare nella vita di ciascuno. E sempre in agguato, anche se qualcuno si sente al sicuro.

Quante volte qui dentro abbiamo sentito di vicende simili a questa? Di persone che subivano un tradimento e cadevano dal pero? Quasi sempre direi, perché vedi, quello che emerge e che è emerso è la sostanziale inadeguatezza che l’essere umano sa esplicare nei rapporti. Ma si è voluto a tutti i costi semplificare, condannare, che poi di fronte al mostro è chiaro che ci si sente meglio, no?

Questo 3d per me è stato una scusa per riflettere di noi e su chi siamo, qui dentro intendo. E mi sono speso su questo, come hai potuto leggere.

Quando anni fa ormai entrai nel forum uno dei prime 3d che aprii fu quello della ambiguità servo-padrone nei rapporti umani. Ne uscii quasi deriso, con pochissime persone che si degnarono di rispondere. Ma ho sempre pensato che fosse un fatto centrale della natura umana.

Cosa facciamo in effetti, come individui, tutti, se non scavarci in continuazione un ruolo, una tana nel rapporto con gli altri? Cosa non facciamo per compiacerli o per farci compiacere in un continuo gioco di specchi e di rimandi? Ad esempio i social, i follower di quei disgraziati che fanno immagine, non sono forse questo? Ma chi in definitiva se ne rende davvero conto appieno?

E nei nostri rapporti intimi, non siano forse sempre in un vicolo cieco dettato dalla nostra volontà di potere o di supina accettazione? E questo non è forse emerso con forza in questo 3d?

Un conto vedi è capirlo, e cercare di uscire dai meccanismi di assoluzione o di condanna che in definitiva servono solo a confermarci e a cementare i nostri alibi, a dare una interpretazione viziata dal nostro vissuto, dalle nostre paure, dalle nostre aspirazioni auto assolutorie. Che ha spinto qualcuno persino a fare insinuazioni, come se avesse senso e valore spingersi oltre. Ad essere più realisti del rè.

Un conto no.

E a me spiace constatarlo, e non sai quanto.
Spero di essere riuscito a spiegarmi, ultimamente mi sembra di essere più legnoso del solito, sarà la vecchiaia...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao cara, per qualche strano verso credo che questa vicenda sia, come hai detto, certamente un detonatore. Un interruttore, sai, di quelli sempre pronti a scattare nella vita di ciascuno. E sempre in agguato, anche se qualcuno si sente al sicuro.
> 
> Quante volte qui dentro abbiamo sentito di vicende simili a questa? Di persone che subivano un tradimento e cadevano dal pero? Quasi sempre direi, perché vedi, quello che emerge e che è emerso è la sostanziale inadeguatezza che l’essere umano sa esplicare nei rapporti. Ma si è voluto a tutti i costi semplificare, condannare, che poi di fronte al mostro è chiaro che ci si sente meglio, no?
> 
> ...


I rapporti umani sono sempre complessi, i rapporti famigliari non si sottraggono alla complessità.
La casa è il luogo del piacere, della gioia, del progetto, della fatica, della accoglienza, ma anche dei loro opposti.
Vi sono rapporti di potere, ma complicati e intrecciati e chi è dentro il guazzabuglio non sa in quale posizione si trova. 
Soprattutto chi è in una posizione dominante sta tanto bene che non vede e non vuole vedere il disagio di chi è in posizione funzionale a lui.
Quando poi si è travolti dallo tsunami del tradimento si prova la dissonanza cognitiva rispetto alla propria vita. Si annaspa con fasi in cui si è sommersi e altre in cui si riemerge e si prende fiato, magari tirando sotto un altro.
Però alcune situazioni sono evidentemente il risultato di squilibri cristallizzati. Evidentemente per chi guardando da di fuori non ci vuole vedere la propria casa.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In questo momento sarei disposto a chiudere tutto, in questo momento non voglio avere nessun rapporto con mia moglie ho anche detto che sarei disposto a cedere le mie quote e se la gestiscono loro io posso vivere anche senza l'azienda, se io non voglio più lavorare con lei non la voglio tra i piedi, ma ne esco, non va bene, la vendo , non va bene, io in questo momento quando vedo mia moglie, vedo quello che ha scritto, mi sale la pressione, mi sento male, che devo fare, può darsi che tra un mese o tra due mi passa, ma per ora la situazione è questa.


Comprensibile quello che provi.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ora vi spiego che tipo di persona sono, certe volte capita che qualche dipendente si trova a corto, o che ha avuto qualche problema, sanno che la porta è sempre aperta, circa ventanni fa c'era ancora la lira e l'euro il marito della sorella di mia moglie aveva un negozio, si trovava in difficoltà, mia moglie mi ha chiesto di aiutarlo diedi all'epoca 15 milioni, mi ha detto che in un paio di mesi me li avrebbe restituito, io non li ho mai chiesti,ma lui nemmeno ha fatto la parte, non ho mai rinfacciato questa cosa a mia moglie, non sono mai stato attaccato al Dio denaro.


Io vedo una brava persona che una volta delusa fortemente da chi non si aspettava ha deciso di prendere le distanze. Comprensibile.


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I rapporti umani sono sempre complessi, i rapporti famigliari non si sottraggono alla complessità.
> La casa è il luogo del piacere, della gioia, del progetto, della fatica, della accoglienza, ma anche dei loro opposti.
> Vi sono rapporti di potere, ma complicati e intrecciati e chi è dentro il guazzabuglio non sa in quale posizione si trova.
> Soprattutto chi è in una posizione dominante sta tanto bene che non vede e non vuole vedere il disagio di chi è in posizione funzionale a lui.
> ...


Si, una cosa che mi sono dimenticato di scrivere nel messaggio sopra è questa:
che nonostante tutto i rapporti uman i- esistono - e - persistono - .
E non abbiamo molto altro al mondo.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Scusate mi sono espresso male il discorso con mio figlio l'ho fatto davanti a tutti, poi loro sono usciti per fare una passeggiata e ho perlato con mia moglie, i miei figli da me non hanno saputo niente, loro sono la famiglia, i discorsi con mia moglie sono solo tra noi, forse lei ha detto qualcosa alle ragazze, ma da me non hanno saputo niente, la grande addirittura pensava che ero io ad avere una amante, io non ho negato ne affermato , ho semplicemente detto che tra me e sua madre c'erano alcune cose da chiarire.


Ecco ... la grande pensava che tu avessi un’amante...
Quando lo pensava ? Adesso recentemente? Dopo l’ospedale?
Dimmi, se non ricordo male, hai detto che anche il figlio ha pensato la stessa cosa  e che se l’ha presa con te.
Ricordo male ?
Se fosse così ... perché la moglie non li ha presi da parte e fermati quando ha visto che credevano che TU fossi colpevole di questa situazione?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> alla fine ho scoperto tutto
> 
> mi sono un po allontanato dal forum per indagare meglio
> 
> sostanzialmente non c'è stato un risvolto carnale ma tante parole che mi hanno fatto molto male, morale della favola quando ho detto che non sono stanco di fare da bancomat a tutti mio figlio mi ha detto che sono un bastardo la mia figlia più grande che sono uno stronzo a queste parole mi sono sentito un fallito sono finito in ospedale con la pressione a 220 una sospetta ischemia, appena mi hanno dimesso, dopo aver parlato con un legale mi sono da un giorno all'altro me ne sono andato da casa e mi sono trasferito in un una mia villetta in campagna. Ora sono tutti pentiti forse perchè  ho chiuso la mia attività faccio soltanto il professore quello che ho sempre fatto ora sono tutti col culo per terra. sto facendo quello che sempre non ho fatto, ho comprato una barca vado a pescare ho comprato una moto, insomma ho detto a mia moglie che se vuole può andare dal suo amico virtuale a farsi mantenere assieme a suoi figli, la seconda che mi è molto legata mi appoggia, per ora mi sta bene poi vedremo


Però... 
ricordavo bene : il figlio ti ha detto che sei un bastardo, la figlia ti ha detto che sei uno stronzo e .... tua moglie dove era per dire loro come sono andate le cose ?
Perché ha lasciato che queste cose accadessero ?
Doveva prenderli subito da parte e dire loro che lei ha la responsabilità di quello che è successo invece di lasciargli credere che sei tu quello che hai un’amante e prenderti pure degli insulti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco ... la grande pensava che tu avessi un’amante...
> Quando lo pensava ? Adesso recentemente? Dopo l’ospedale?
> Dimmi, se non ricordo male, hai detto che anche il figlio ha pensato la stessa cosa  e che se l’ha presa con te.
> Ricordo male ?
> Se fosse così ... perché la moglie non li ha presi da parte e fermati quando ha visto che credevano che TU fossi colpevole di questa situazione?


Guarda che l’abbiamo compreso tutti.
Però devi proprio vedere i rapporti come un tribunale dove bisogna individuare il colpevole?


----------



## Lara3 (4 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che l’abbiamo compreso tutti.
> Però devi proprio vedere i rapporti come un tribunale dove bisogna individuare il colpevole?


Il messaggio non era per te. 
O non avevi capito ?
O devi sempre punzecchiare?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il messaggio non era per te.
> O non avevi capito ?
> O devi sempre punzecchiare?


Ma che punzecchiare!
Se ti viene fatto notare che stai alimentando il dolore di un utente, oltretutto nella convinzione di essere dalla sua parte, potresti pensarci su e rispondere argomentando.
Prenderla come se ce l’avessi con te è ridicolo!


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Però...
> ricordavo bene : il figlio ti ha detto che sei un bastardo, la figlia ti ha detto che sei uno stronzo e .... tua moglie dove era per dire loro come sono andate le cose ?
> Perché ha lasciato che queste cose accadessero ?
> Doveva prenderli subito da parte e dire loro che lei ha la responsabilità di quello che è successo invece di lasciargli credere che sei tu quello che hai un’amante e prenderti pure degli insulti.


I figli non andrebbero coinvolti in questo genere di cose, anche se credo che talvolta sia inevitabile (se vedono un padre che di punto in bianco si allontana da casa, è evidente che a qualcuno chiedano spiegazioni, e che comunque due domande se le facciano).
Non ho visto equilibrio (ed è anche comprensibile che sia così, a botta calda....) né da parte della madre, né da parte del padre.

Che significa "convocarli" tutti a pranzo per parlare (a tutti) del futuro?
Con dei "dictat", peraltro, rivolti a tutti. Moglie e figlia "via l'auto aziendale".
Moglie "via lavoro e quote" (e stipendio ridotto)
Figlio "via ogni benefit".

Intendiamoci: probabilmente il figlio fancazzista era da "svegliare" da un pò, secondo me. Che non esiste che uno arrivi alla soglia dei 30 anni facendo la bella vita e non impegnandosi in niente. Ma questo è un problema che sorge autonomamente rispetto alla scoperta degli altarini  (chiamiamoli così) della moglie.
A me lui sembra davvero non il poveretto che di punto in bianco ha scoperto un tradimento. Ma uno che aveva fatto della stessa famiglia una azienda.... Non so come dire. Tutto funzionale a quel benessere che - poi - quando capita il patatrac, è quello che alla fine viene azionato nei confronti (meglio contro) tutti. Anche di lui stesso, eh. E allora le quote della moglie diventano quote da restituire, il lavoro una "concessione" di lui, le auto aziendali una sorta di benefit che dimostra tanto la munificenza di Tommy quanto il potere di levarla.
E se questa roba può essere comprensibile nei confronti della moglie (col cavolo - ed è una prova in più - che lavorerei PER un marito / compagno ), per i figli è assurda. Semplicemente assurda. A meno di voler ammettere che il proprio ruolo all'interno della famiglia fosse quello di garantire il benessere di tutti attraverso l'agio finanziario. E che per scampare al disagio finanziario tutti dovessero rigare dritto come mera parte di uno strano ingranaggio. Dove se un elemento si incastra, si incastrano tutti. Il figlio fancazzista e il tradimento della moglie stanno su livelli semplicemente diversi.
Ecco perché a me non sembra il poveretto che adesso prova a sistemare un pò tutto quello che non va nella famiglia.


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> boh.
> Io vedo solo un uomo che, traumatizzato, si è voluto allontanare da tutto e tutto ha messo in discussione, pure l’attività economica.
> 
> Non è lucido, ma non lo biasimo.
> ...


Ecco: il grassetto secondo me è spaventoso. Che significa "rivoluzione per rivoluzione"? 

E' una famiglia, non una azienda, quella che ha convocato (o accettato di vedere, non so) tutta riunita davanti a un tavolo.
Mentre il problema (ne affronterei uno alla volta: il figlio fancazzista c'era da mò, e direi che al limite qualche settimana la può pure aspettare.....) è la moglie che un bel dì ha lasciato (pure accessibile) corrispondenza con un altro non certo lusinghiera nei confronti di lui.
Io mi domando perché prendersela coi figli. Che poi è chiaro il messaggio che passa ai figli: via l'auto aziendale a una, l'altro via ogni sovvenzione finanziaria che non sia un piatto di pasta = *mamma*, è colpa tua.
Va bene la botta a caldo, ma forse una riflessione in punto la farei anche a caldo eh.... Che non so bene quale possa essere il risultato del tenere in pugno la famiglia coi soldi....


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: il grassetto secondo me è spaventoso. Che significa "rivoluzione per rivoluzione"?
> 
> E' una famiglia, non una azienda, quella che ha convocato (o accettato di vedere, non so) tutta riunita davanti a un tavolo.
> Mentre il problema (ne affronterei uno alla volta: il figlio fancazzista c'era da mò, e direi che al limite qualche settimana la può pure aspettare.....) è la moglie che un bel dì ha lasciato (pure accessibile) corrispondenza con un altro non certo lusinghiera nei confronti di lui.
> ...


Sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio un tempismo differente per quanto riguarda il figlio.

Immagino, però, che non sia caduto dal pero e che questo sia semplicemente uno degli innumerevoli discorsi/ramanzine che si è sentito fare in questi anni. 

Dare la colpa alla madre potrebbe essere semplicemente l’ennesima tattica di deresponsabilizzarsi e non prendere in mano la propria vita. 
Ma se l’indole è quella, anche in altri tempi, avrebbe trovato un’altra scusa.

Può essere che Anche determinate cose - dell’attività - volesse “sistemarle“ già da tempo e che abbia preso la palla al balzo, non necessariamente si tratta una ripicca famigliare.
Ci son sconquassi che sconquassano e basta,  non è sempre facile separare i piani della propria vita a compartimenti.

Torna in azienda per responsabilità, ma lo fa alle sue condizioni.

I figli son tutti grandi con possibilità di “affrancarsi” se il tutto non gli sta bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco: il grassetto secondo me è spaventoso. Che significa "rivoluzione per rivoluzione"?
> 
> E' una famiglia, non una azienda, quella che ha convocato (o accettato di vedere, non so) tutta riunita davanti a un tavolo.
> Mentre il problema (ne affronterei uno alla volta: il figlio fancazzista c'era da mò, e direi che al limite qualche settimana la può pure aspettare.....) è la moglie che un bel dì ha lasciato (pure accessibile) corrispondenza con un altro non certo lusinghiera nei confronti di lui.
> ...


Un fondo di ricatto economico/morale lo si trova. 
Ho notato subito una forma di dittatura, che lascia spazio a una valutazione sul tipo di rapporto che c'è in quella famiglia


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio un tempismo differente per quanto riguarda il figlio.
> 
> Immagino, però, che non sia caduto dal pero e che questo sia semplicemente uno degli innumerevoli discorsi/ramanzine che si è sentito fare in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Non "accuso" nessuno, sia chiaro.
Mi limito a evidenziare certe dinamiche che secondo me non vanno 

Quello tra lui e la moglie, e quello dell'equilibrio (anche) finanziario familiare, non sono piani che vanno compartimentati, secondo me. Sono proprio piani diversi. E' come mia madre, che se le facevo notare mancanze sul piano - diciamo affettivo in senso lato - mi rispondeva "Ah si? Allora stasera la cotoletta per tuo figlio te la cucini da te"....


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sicuramente sarebbe stato meglio un tempismo differente per quanto riguarda il figlio.
> 
> Immagino, però, che non sia caduto dal pero e che questo sia semplicemente uno degli innumerevoli discorsi/ramanzine che si è sentito fare in questi anni.
> 
> ...


Quando si lavora in famiglia si crea un meccanismo esasperato. 
C'è sempre uno che comanda su tutti (come giusto che sia per evitare impedimenti) però tarpa le ali a chi vorrebbe partecipare attivamente. 
Ci si sente manovrati oltre ogni modo. 
È un modo di lavoro molto più complicato, vieni chiamato in causa e reso partecipe per le responsabilità ma non hai voce in capitolo. 
Non è un normale lavoro dipendente come si crede. 
Questo fa la differenza ci si sente ricattati.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Però...
> ricordavo bene : il figlio ti ha detto che sei un bastardo, la figlia ti ha detto che sei uno stronzo e .... tua moglie dove era per dire loro come sono andate le cose ?
> Perché ha lasciato che queste cose accadessero ?
> Doveva prenderli subito da parte e dire loro che lei ha la responsabilità di quello che è successo invece di lasciargli credere che sei tu quello che hai un’amante e prenderti pure degli insulti.


Secondo me Tommy oltre al problema con la moglie ne ha un altro di problema: non è normale che quando un padre di famiglia annuncia che ha deciso di fare un solo lavoro invece di due, venga insultato dai figli in questo modo. Sono grandi e prima di chiamarlo bastardo o stronzo perché non vuol fare più due lavori, si dovrebbero chiedere se c’è qualche legge che lo obbliga ad averne due di lavori. O magari visto che sono grandi prima di insultare provare a capire cosa sta succedendo.
Questo al di là della responsabilità di Tommy verso i suoi dipendenti. Questo è un altro discorso.
Ma se una persona sta tanto male e non ce la fa a guidare la sua azienda i figli prima di insultare potevano dire “ papà, adesso stai male, riposati, ci pensiamo noi.
Dopo aver ricevuto questi insulti, mi risulta a distanza di vari giorni, Tommy ha detto loro che toglie carte e macchine aziendali.
Sempre sotto un forte stress: moglie che parla di sesso con un’ altro e figli che lo chiamano bastardo e stronzo perché vuole andare via di casa. 
Invece di provare a capire cosa sta succedendo al loro padre, via con insulti e la moglie zitta, li lascia fare.
Io la vedo in questo modo.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> quoto  @Skorpio quando dice che non è possibile  (non lo sarebbe nemmeno per me) ignorare con un click la pesantezza di certe affermazioni. Ben più di un pompino fatto o ricevuto. Alla luce dell'oggi e con la mia esperienza.


Sono scale di valori molto interne e personali 

Mio suocero, se a tavola non veniva servito per primo dalla moglie era capace di distruggere piatti e bicchieri in 10 secondi perché non si sentiva rispettato 

Però quando la moglie lo mandava affanculo a giornate sane, con annesse offese pesantissime  alla di lui famiglia, diceva che andava bene così, che sono cose che succedono ma che poi tanto il nervoso gli passava


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono scale di valori molto interne e personali
> 
> Mio suocero, se a tavola non veniva servito per primo dalla moglie era capace di distruggere piatti e bicchieri in 10 secondi perché non si sentiva rispettato
> 
> Però quando la moglie lo mandava affanculo a giornate sane, con annesse offese pesantissime  alla di lui famiglia, diceva che andava bene così, che sono cose che succedono ma che poi tanto il nervoso gli passava


Ah, boh. A ognuno il proprio equilibrio, per carità . Che poi è dovuto a quella che è la sensibilità personale, su un certo tipo di cose, ed argomenti. L'importante come sempre è starci bene.


----------



## abebis (5 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Certo che è un fatto, la vita è un susseguirsi di fatti. Ma a meno che come al solito non si vogliano fare questioni di lana caprina, dove va bene tutto e anche il suo contrario, non tutti i fatti hanno la stessa rilevanza.
> Per me.
> Poi se per qualcuno scoparsi un altro (ma con grande considerazione del proprio coniuge, beninteso), è un segno di rispetto, credeteci pure, io non ho mica le risposte per le vite degli altri....


Come ho appena scritto in un altro messaggio, solo in questo forum io ho trovato dei concetti sul tradimento e sul rispetto che non ho mai sentito in real life. Solo su questo forum ho scoperto che si può imparare a conoscere a fondo se stesso solo oltrepassando la soglia del tradimento. Solo su questo forum ho sentito derubricare le scopate ad un effetto secondario e trascurabile del tradimento, quasi come se fosse semplice masturbazione che uno si fa usando il corpo di un'altra persona invece che usando la mano o una bambola gonfiabile (o un dildo per le gentili donzelle).

Intendiamoci: non che io voglia fare un downgrade delle pesantissime cose scritte dalla moglie che 'sto tipo ha letto. Ci mancherebbe altro! Se sono vere, evidenziano dei problemi serissimi. (Poi ci sta anche che siano state "lievemente" esagerate per partecipare al "gioco" al quale stava "giocando"... difficile capire dove sta la verità!)

La mia (ingenua?) idea però è che se ci sono dei problemi, se questi vengono affrontati a viso aperto possono essere anche risolti (con la buona volontà) e magari la coppia ne esce anche molto rafforzata. NB: non sto dicendo _*né che sia facile né che sia indolore, *_sottolineiamo bene ciò: anzi, in generale è difficile, complicato e doloroso. Un bel casino. Però se lo si fa, la coppia viene sublimata. La stessa coppia, perché comunque tutto il confronto resta all'interno della coppia.

Se ci si mette una terza persona, anche solo con il corpo, la coppia si disintegra, anche se si tratta di "scopate fatte in tutto rispetto" (...ahahaha). In questo caso, nel migliore dei casi dopo si può costruire una nuova coppia, ma quella di prima è morta e sepolta. Che magari può anche essere un bene, intendiamoci, però non esiste più. Ma nel migliore dei casi, eh?, e anche raro, direi.

So però che qui la gente la pensa in modo diverso. Non ho ancora capito se perché qui c'è una ristretta cerchia di illuminati, mentre "fuori" ancora brancoliamo nel buoi, se perché invece fuori la gente pensa tutta invariabilmente cose diverse da quel che dice, oppure se perché qui a furia di parlare 24/7 di corna viene tutto "normalizzato" e considerato come poco più che farsi trovare dalla mamma con le dita nel barattolo della marmellata...

Boh... mi fate sentire tanto strano...


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Come ho appena scritto in un altro messaggio, solo in questo forum io ho trovato dei concetti sul tradimento e sul rispetto che non ho mai sentito in real life. Solo su questo forum ho scoperto che si può imparare a conoscere a fondo se stesso solo oltrepassando la soglia del tradimento. Solo su questo forum ho sentito derubricare le scopate ad un effetto secondario e trascurabile del tradimento, quasi come se fosse semplice masturbazione che uno si fa usando il corpo di un'altra persona invece che usando la mano o una bambola gonfiabile (o un dildo per le gentili donzelle).
> 
> Intendiamoci: non che io voglia fare un downgrade delle pesantissime cose scritte dalla moglie che 'sto tipo ha letto. Ci mancherebbe altro! Se sono vere, evidenziano dei problemi serissimi. (Poi ci sta anche che siano state "lievemente" esagerate per partecipare al "gioco" al quale stava "giocando"... difficile capire dove sta la verità!)
> 
> ...


Ma non sei strano, però deduco dalle tue parole che non ti sia mai nemmeno trovato con l'anello al dito, da qualsivoglia "lato" (traditore o tradito). Buon per te, sarai forse anche più giovane, e ti auguro di non passare per certe esperienze.

P.S. Parlo per me ma credo di raccogliere anche un pò il pensiero diffuso qui dentro, sicuramente condiviso da tanti.
Nessuno dice che tradire sia "rispettoso" nei confronti del coniuge.
Si dice che capita (e capita, eh..... guarda pure anche fuori di qui, e te ne renderai facilmente conto).
La MODALITA' talvolta scrimina (non è detto che sia in direzione univoca) rispetto alla comprensione di un tradimento.

E qui entra in gioco la sensibilità personale. E anche l'esperienza personale. Altrimenti possiamo dire che una trombata è un tradimento di quelli da considerare tra moglie e marito, mentre il confessare a un estraneo che il marito fa schifo diventa un incidente per così dire "secondario". Questo discorso applicalo pure dove le corna ci sono fisicamente, e vedi un pò quello che esce. A te. Mica a me o agli "illuminati" di sto forum


----------



## Lara3 (5 Ottobre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Come ho appena scritto in un altro messaggio, solo in questo forum io ho trovato dei concetti sul tradimento e sul rispetto che non ho mai sentito in real life. Solo su questo forum ho scoperto che si può imparare a conoscere a fondo se stesso solo oltrepassando la soglia del tradimento. Solo su questo forum ho sentito derubricare le scopate ad un effetto secondario e trascurabile del tradimento, quasi come se fosse semplice masturbazione che uno si fa usando il corpo di un'altra persona invece che usando la mano o una bambola gonfiabile (o un dildo per le gentili donzelle).
> 
> Intendiamoci: non che io voglia fare un downgrade delle pesantissime cose scritte dalla moglie che 'sto tipo ha letto. Ci mancherebbe altro! Se sono vere, evidenziano dei problemi serissimi. (Poi ci sta anche che siano state "lievemente" esagerate per partecipare al "gioco" al quale stava "giocando"... difficile capire dove sta la verità!)
> 
> ...


Derubricare un fatto che anche secondo me sembra un serio problema non serve ad addolcire il colpo su quanto accaduto dicendo “ ormai è una cosa normale “, lo fanno il % delle coppie o x milioni di italiani.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Un fondo di ricatto economico/morale lo si trova.
> Ho notato subito una forma di dittatura, che lascia spazio a una valutazione sul tipo di rapporto che c'è in quella famiglia


Menomale!
Cominciavo a credere di vederlo solo io!
Poi anche gli epiteti usati dai figli da dove vengono fuori?
E poi lui che usa i soldi come segno di distacco emotivo, quindi prima erano i soldi e la accondiscendenza sessuale il segno che vi era un rapporto?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non "accuso" nessuno, sia chiaro.
> Mi limito a evidenziare certe dinamiche che secondo me non vanno
> 
> Quello tra lui e la moglie, e quello dell'equilibrio (anche) finanziario familiare, non sono piani che vanno compartimentati, secondo me. Sono proprio piani diversi. E' come mia madre, che se le facevo notare mancanze sul piano - diciamo affettivo in senso lato - mi rispondeva "Ah si? Allora stasera la cotoletta per tuo figlio te la cucini da te"....


Sono sempre comunicazioni significative.
È pieno di persone che si manifestano con i gesti, le cose, i soldi più che con la vicinanza emotiva. Non sono capaci.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono scale di valori molto interne e personali
> 
> Mio suocero, se a tavola non veniva servito per primo dalla moglie era capace di distruggere piatti e bicchieri in 10 secondi perché non si sentiva rispettato
> 
> Però quando la moglie lo mandava affanculo a giornate sane, con annesse offese pesantissime  alla di lui famiglia, diceva che andava bene così, che sono cose che succedono ma che poi tanto il nervoso gli passava


E non metteva in relazione le due cose? 
A volte le persone mi sembrano come bambini a cui si sta insegnando un gioco di carte un po’ più complesso di rubamazzo, che so, canasta. E allora bisogna guidarli a vedere che hanno tutte le carte in mano per fare canasta, ma non le vedono.
Ecco gli adulti nella loro vita non vogliono vedere la canasta.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Menomale!
> Cominciavo a credere di vederlo solo io!
> Poi anche gli epiteti usati dai figli da dove vengono fuori?
> E poi lui che usa i soldi come segno di distacco emotivo, quindi prima erano i soldi e la accondiscendenza sessuale il segno che vi era un rapporto?


Sarà un po incazzato? 
Quando si parla  di soldi  tutti ascoltano. 
La moglie sta con lui per i soldi ... Da come scrive ..... 
Quindi fa bene a chiudere i rubinetti
È un uomo o un bancomat ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Come ho appena scritto in un altro messaggio, solo in questo forum io ho trovato dei concetti sul tradimento e sul rispetto che non ho mai sentito in real life. Solo su questo forum ho scoperto che si può imparare a conoscere a fondo se stesso solo oltrepassando la soglia del tradimento. Solo su questo forum ho sentito derubricare le scopate ad un effetto secondario e trascurabile del tradimento, quasi come se fosse semplice masturbazione che uno si fa usando il corpo di un'altra persona invece che usando la mano o una bambola gonfiabile (o un dildo per le gentili donzelle).
> 
> Intendiamoci: non che io voglia fare un downgrade delle pesantissime cose scritte dalla moglie che 'sto tipo ha letto. Ci mancherebbe altro! Se sono vere, evidenziano dei problemi serissimi. (Poi ci sta anche che siano state "lievemente" esagerate per partecipare al "gioco" al quale stava "giocando"... difficile capire dove sta la verità!)
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. È ovvio che, dopo un po’ qui, il tradimento non sia più un evento possibile, da evitare, ma una condizione normale per risolvere sbrigativamente i problemi personali o di coppia.
Ed è in questa prospettiva che esiste un galateo che fa sentire rispettosi della coppia.
Però tu non hai mai tradito, altrimenti sapresti che funziona così. Non per tutti va nello stesso modo, ma, in linea generale, esiste un galateo degli amanti.
Questo è confermato anche dalla figura dell’amante folle, qui era denominata facocera (una denominazione che richiama troia, trattandosi il facocero di una delle forme del maiale selvatico) che sarebbe l’amante dell’uomo sposato che, dopo mesi o anni, di relazione pretende che il tipo prenda una decisione e si separi. In seguito al rifiuto poi, invece di stare al suo posto, questa amante, magari, comunica della relazione alla tradita.
Ed è questa la maggiore trasgressione al “codice etico degli amanti“ ovvero non mantenere il patto di complicità. L’ho detto più volte che per me complicità è un termine orrendo che andrebbe lasciato alla criminalità, tra persone che hanno una relazione amorosa si dovrebbe parlare di intimità. 
Il punto qui non è però, come pare tu dica, che non si dia peso al sesso, ma che secondo il “codice etico” si è trasgredito alla complicità/intimità di coppia matrimoniale, creando una complicità esterna rispetto a problematiche non affrontare nella coppia. Ma sono cose che avvengono normalmente tra amiche. Non so se avvengono tra amici. Credo di sì, ma in modo forse più volgare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sarà un po incazzato?
> Quando si parla  di soldi  tutti ascoltano.
> La moglie sta con lui per i soldi ... Da come scrive .....
> Quindi fa bene a chiudere i rubinetti
> È un uomo o un bancomat ?


Oh ma quella è casa sua! È il suo matrimonio, è la sua famiglia, è il suo rapporto con i figli! Non è un personaggio di un romanzo, quei rapporti lì li ha costruiti lui.
Non sto dicendo che sia tutta colpa sua, anche perché sono sempre più allergica alle dicotomie che vogliono vedere da una parte i buoni e dall’altra i cattivi, neanche più negli western e pure da John Ford, senza aspettare Sergio Leone.
C’è una corresponsabilità della coppia (i figli sì, poveretti, ci si trovano) nel creare una relazione in cui c’è chi esercita tutti i poteri perché è quello che vi mantiene. Ma ci era arrivato pure Alberto Sordi nei suoi due migliori film come regista, che si possono guardare per vedere la rappresentazione di questo tipo di famiglia borghese basata sul benessere, Finché c’è guerra c’è speranza e Io so che tu sai che io so.


----------



## abebis (5 Ottobre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> "fuori" ancora brancoliamo nel* buoi, *


Stuzzicato da @Brunetta non posso fare a meno di autocitarmi per questo lapsus che non può non farmi tornare in mente le immortali parole di Groucho:

_al di fuori di un cane, un libro è il miglior amico dell'uomo; dentro un cane è troppo buio per leggere._


----------



## abebis (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione. È ovvio che, dopo un po’ qui, il tradimento non sia più un evento possibile, da evitare, ma una condizione normale per *risolvere sbrigativamente i problemi personali o di coppia.*
> Ed è in questa prospettiva che esiste un galateo che fa sentire rispettosi della coppia.
> Però tu non hai mai tradito, altrimenti sapresti che funziona così. Non per tutti va nello stesso modo, ma, in linea generale, esiste un galateo degli amanti.
> Questo è confermato anche dalla figura dell’amante folle, qui era denominata facocera (*una denominazione che richiama troia,* trattandosi il facocero di una delle forme del maiale selvatico) che sarebbe l’amante dell’uomo sposato che, dopo mesi o anni, di relazione pretende che il tipo prenda una decisione e si separi. In seguito al rifiuto poi, invece di stare al suo posto, questa amante, magari, comunica della relazione alla tradita.
> ...


Primo neretto: più che risolvere direi accantonare e tirare avanti tollerando meglio i problemi personali o di coppia.

Secondo neretto: a me "troia" non esce mai di bocca. Esce spesso, invece, (o meglio, usciva...) "maiala", ma ha una connotazione molto positiva.

Terzo neretto: non dico propriamente che non si dia peso al sesso (qui) ma che (qui) si sostiene che il sesso è quasi irrilevante rispetto all'aver parlato male del rapporto. Come dire: se trombi con un'altro ma parli bene di me (o non parli proprio) sei una piccola merdina; se non trombi con un'altro ma parli male di me, sei una gran bella merda, se trombi con un'altro e parli male di me, sei una merdaccia al quadrato. 
Il tutto, senza avere certezza che il parlare male era reale oppure soprattutto funzionale al gioco (che, intendiamoci, non è che lo giustifichi!)

Ultimo neretto: ma infatti! Con le amiche ci si potrebbe lamentare dei problemi di coppia (e, tra l'altro, in quel caso la lamentela sarebbe _sicuramente_ reale) ma con un amante no perché se no ci si comporta male verso il/la legittim*? Ma dai....

Tra amici non ti so dire: io sono piuttosto riservato e tendo a non parlare con nessuno. Però per come la vedo, direi che c'è una sorta di pudore rispetto alle relazioni ufficiali: su quelle raramente ho sentito sempre pochi commenti. Sulle relazioni occasionali, invece... beh... lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> _*Primo*_ neretto: più che risolvere direi accantonare e tirare avanti tollerando meglio i problemi personali o di coppia.
> 
> _*Secondo*_ neretto: a me "troia" non esce mai di bocca. Esce spesso, invece, (o meglio, usciva...) "maiala", ma ha una connotazione molto positiva.
> 
> ...


1) sì, sono d’accordo. I problemi famigliari ed economici portano a mantenere non solo la facciata, ma tutta la parte proprio di famiglia e che garantisce l’accudimento, se si resta senza benzina, si ha un incidente, si sta male ecc
2) mi risulta che “troia” sia utilizzato non solo e non tanto per definire una predisposizione per il sesso (che se condivisa appunto dà una connotazione “positiva” o si trasforma in maiala) ma per definire la donna che non corrisponde ai tuoi desideri, quindi al limite quella che non te la dà, ma a un altro sì. Vedi “Per colpa di Alfredo“ del nostro Vasco.
3) sì il codice etico è quello e le “regole d’ingaggio“ chiare.
4) non so perché in altri contesti non sia più offensivo. Immagino che se la relazione è occasionale si dica di tutto. Immagino anche la discrezione se è la MIA donna


----------



## abebis (5 Ottobre 2020)

2) ah, ok: allora il modo è pienissimo di grandissime troie!


----------



## Skorpio (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E non metteva in relazione le due cose?
> A volte le persone mi sembrano come bambini a cui si sta insegnando un gioco di carte un po’ più complesso di rubamazzo, che so, canasta. E allora bisogna guidarli a vedere che hanno tutte le carte in mano per fare canasta, ma non le vedono.
> Ecco gli adulti nella loro vita non vogliono vedere la canasta.


Ma sai.. Io credo di no
Nel senso che comunque era aria in circolo e poi tanto il giorno dopo gli è passata, e non è rimasto nulla di materiale

Mentre nel suo modo della sensibilità, un piatto vuoto o un piatto pieno di minestra di fagioli, sono materia, si vedono, pesano insomma

Aggiungo che mia suocera è deceduta da anni, e se tu incontrassi oggi mio suocero diresti che è stato l'uomo più innamorato e dolce del mondo, perchè non fa che parlare di lei di come era bello quel giorno, di quella volta che erano insieme in quel posto

Nulla di più fasullo

Te ci cascheresti, ma i figli non ci cascano, e un po' reggono il gioco ma qualche volta gli ricordano che è stato un marito di merda e che è perfettamente inutile che faccia tutto il romantico ora


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> 2) ah, ok: allora il modo è pienissimo di grandissime troie!


 per tanti è così.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma sai.. Io credo di no
> Nel senso che comunque era aria in circolo e poi tanto il giorno dopo gli è passata, e non è rimasto nulla di materiale
> 
> Mentre nel suo modo della sensibilità, un piatto vuoto o un piatto pieno di minestra di fagioli, sono materia, si vedono, pesano insomma
> ...


Ma era il loro rapporto. Lui era il padrone della minestra e lai era padrona di insultarlo. Poi i bei momenti ci saranno stati.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh ma quella è casa sua! È il suo matrimonio, è la sua famiglia, è il suo rapporto con i figli! Non è un personaggio di un romanzo, quei rapporti lì li ha costruiti lui.
> Non sto dicendo che sia tutta colpa sua, anche perché sono sempre più allergica alle dicotomie che vogliono vedere da una parte i buoni e dall’altra i cattivi, neanche più negli western e pure da John Ford, senza aspettare Sergio Leone.
> C’è una corresponsabilità della coppia (i figli sì, poveretti, ci si trovano) nel creare una relazione in cui c’è chi esercita tutti i poteri perché è quello che vi mantiene. Ma ci era arrivato pure Alberto Sordi nei suoi due migliori film come regista, che si possono guardare per vedere la rappresentazione di questo tipo di famiglia borghese basata sul benessere, Finché c’è guerra c’è speranza e Io so che tu sai che io so.


La responsabilità sono della coppia ,  la famiglia si crea in due  la famiglia è anche della moglie . 
Ma lui non ha mai scritto che con la moglie non va d'accordo o che gli fa schifo , piccola differenza . Mentre lei ha più responsabilità . 
Direi che le responsabilità messe sulla bilancia siano sbilanciate. 
Poi se la signora è stata una romanziera lo dovrà dimostrare .....


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La responsabilità sono della coppia ,  la famiglia si crea in due  la famiglia è anche della moglie .
> Ma lui non ha mai scritto che con la moglie non va d'accordo o che gli fa schifo , piccola differenza . Mentre lei ha più responsabilità .
> Direi che le responsabilità messe sulla bilancia siano sbilanciate.
> Poi se la signora è stata una romanziera lo dovrà dimostrare .....


La responsabilità di dire che ci sono dei problemi è di entrambi, come il rapporto creato con una donna che era una ragazza in una famiglia disfunzionale e di cui lui si è preso cura “come un padre” per come ha delineato il rapporto. È possibile che, con il tempo, lei abbia gradualmente preso coscienza di non stare bene, ma non sapere come dirlo a lui. Ma tutte queste cose accadono senza la vera consapevolezza di essere in una diversa relazione disfunzionale.
In situazioni del genere trovo proprio che non abbia alcun senso continuare a cercare colpe e decidere quali siano più gravi.
Un evento inaspettato, la scoperta della messaggistica, ha fatto da detonatore. Adesso in mezzo all’esplosione non capisce niente nessuno.
Ma noi non siamo lì in mezzo, noi dovremmo capirci qualcosa. E dovremmo vedere che lui è ferito, ma ha preso il mitra.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Poi se la signora è stata una romanziera lo dovrà dimostrare .....


Fosse proprio questo il punto, se è una romanziera, a lui l'avrà ben che dimostrato in 40 anni. 
Si tratta più che altro di vedere chi si ha vicino. 
Nel caso di @Vigorvis la moglie è stata parecchio bastarda, ma "bastarda" già aveva dimostrato di saperlo essere verso esterni alla famiglia, quando si trattata di questioni di lavoro, quindi era una capacità già insita in lei. Però lui credeva di avere vicino a se una brava moglie, mica una bastarda.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La responsabilità di dire che ci sono dei problemi è di entrambi, come il rapporto creato con una donna che era una ragazza in una famiglia disfunzionale e di cui lui si è preso cura “come un padre” per come ha delineato il rapporto. È possibile che, con il tempo, lei abbia gradualmente preso coscienza di non stare bene, ma non sapere come dirlo a lui. Ma tutte queste cose accadono senza la vera consapevolezza di essere in una diversa relazione disfunzionale.
> In situazioni del genere trovo proprio che non abbia alcun senso continuare a cercare colpe e decidere quali siano più gravi.
> Un evento inaspettato, la scoperta della messaggistica, ha fatto da detonatore. Adesso in mezzo all’esplosione non capisce niente nessuno.
> Ma noi non siamo lì in mezzo, noi dovremmo capirci qualcosa. E dovremmo vedere che lui è ferito, ma ha preso il mitra.


Caspita non sapeva come dire al marito che le cose non andavano bene?   diciamo che a pensare male è peccato . 
Non ha preso il mitra  sono tutti vivi e vegeti mi sembra ... 
È quello che gestivano felicemente in due   ora lo gestisce da solo , da democrazia a dittatura , un po di regole e pretese ogni tanto fanno bene  solo che tutto è subito da fastidio. 
Non si sputa nel piatto dove si mangia , se non ti piace  lo fai  presente .


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fosse proprio questo il punto, se è una romanziera, a lui l'avrà ben che dimostrato in 40 anni.
> Si tratta più che altro di vedere chi si ha vicino.
> Nel caso di @Vigorvis la moglie è stata parecchio bastarda, ma "bastarda" già aveva dimostrato di saperlo essere verso esterni alla famiglia, quando si trattata di questioni di lavoro, quindi era una capacità già insita in lei. Però lui credeva di avere vicino a se una brava moglie, mica una bastarda.


Scoprire che chi hai accanto ti ha preso in giro per molti anni ti distrugge, meglio un KO che una storia del genere .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Caspita non sapeva come dire al marito che le cose non andavano bene?   diciamo che a pensare male è peccato .
> Non ha preso il mitra  sono tutti vivi e vegeti mi sembra ...
> È quello che gestivano felicemente in due   ora lo gestisce da solo , da democrazia a dittatura , un po di regole e pretese ogni tanto fanno bene  solo che tutto è subito da fastidio.
> Non si sputa nel piatto dove si mangia , se non ti piace  lo fai  presente .


Forse non hai mai visto famiglie e coppie disfunzionali.
Ci sono pure donne che vanno al privé piangendo e non riescono a dire di no. Per fare solo un esempio.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Lei è stata chiara  non ha lasciato dubbi?? 
Tipo "amo il coniuge ma non riesco a smettere",  una czzata secondo me . 
Mi fa schifo non lascia dubbi .


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Menomale!
> Cominciavo a credere di vederlo solo io!
> Poi anche gli epiteti usati dai figli da dove vengono fuori?
> E poi lui che usa i soldi come segno di distacco emotivo, quindi prima erano i soldi e la accondiscendenza sessuale il segno che vi era un rapporto?


Sudditanza finanziaria, che porta a soccombere.l? Chi lo può sapere.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sudditanza finanziaria, che porta a soccombere.l? Chi lo può sapere.


La predominanza economica mi pare che sia più il mezzo che la causa. Tommy mi sembra un uomo che vede nel possesso la sua identità. Un po’ come i Masai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La predominanza economica mi pare che sia più il mezzo che la causa. Tommy mi sembra un uomo che vede nel possesso la sua identità. Un po’ come i Masai.


Non è una bella cosa..... Senza di me fate la fame...... Tanta roba che può portare rancori


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è una bella cosa..... Senza di me fate la fame...... Tanta roba che può portare rancori


Altroché!


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La responsabilità sono della coppia ,  la famiglia si crea in due  la famiglia è anche della moglie .
> Ma lui non ha mai scritto che con la moglie non va d'accordo o che gli fa schifo , piccola differenza . Mentre lei ha più responsabilità .
> Direi che le responsabilità messe sulla bilancia siano sbilanciate.
> Poi se la signora è stata una romanziera lo dovrà dimostrare .....


Sai un quello che scrivi leggo una componente fondamentale, che spesso manca nei matrimoni. 
Sentire che la famiglia è di entrambi, non sempre è così. In pratica avviene una scissione.Quando qualcosa va storto è sempre colpa dell'altro, come se uno dei due fosse spettatore


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai un quello che scrivi leggo una componente fondamentale, che spesso manca nei matrimoni.
> Sentire che la famiglia è di entrambi, non sempre è così. In pratica avviene una scissione.Quando qualcosa va storto è sempre colpa dell'altro, come se uno dei due fosse spettatore


In un matrimonio se non si decide in due  non è salutare, poi anche se l'impegno lo sbriga uno solo dei coniugi e va qualcosa storto la responsabilità e di entrambi . 
Almeno così funziona a casa . 
E poi chi è infallibile  
Tanto per capire  le reponsabita ricadono sempre sulla stessa persona? . 
come si dice chi lavora sbaglia e chi non fa nulla parla .


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In un matrimonio se non si decide in due  non è salutare, poi anche se l'impegno lo sbriga uno solo dei coniugi e va qualcosa storto la responsabilità e di entrambi .
> Almeno così funziona a casa .
> E poi chi è infallibile
> Tanto per capire  le reponsabita ricadono sempre sulla stessa persona? .
> come si dice chi lavora sbaglia e chi non fa nulla parla .


Però qui non erano in gioco la condivisione delle incombenze o le scelte pratiche, ma equilibri relazionali che nella condivisione si esprimono, ma non ne sono conseguenza.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non è una bella cosa..... Senza di me fate la fame...... Tanta roba che può portare rancori


E cosa dorebbe fare ??? 
Rimettersi con chi non lo vuole? 
Continuare a pagare l'università al figlio anche quella della terza età?? 
Vedere tutti i giorni chi lo schifa?? 
Dai una soluzione


----------



## oriente70 (5 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però qui non erano in gioco la condivisione delle incombenze o le scelte pratiche, ma equilibri relazionali che nella condivisione si esprimono, ma non ne sono conseguenza.


Questi equilibri falsati da chi?? 
In questo caso ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> In un matrimonio se non si decide in due  non è salutare, poi anche se l'impegno lo sbriga uno solo dei coniugi e va qualcosa storto la responsabilità e di entrambi .
> Almeno così funziona a casa .
> E poi chi è infallibile
> Tanto per capire  le reponsabita ricadono sempre sulla stessa persona? .
> come si dice chi lavora sbaglia e chi non fa nulla parla .


E già


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E cosa dorebbe fare ???
> Rimettersi con chi non lo vuole?
> Continuare a pagare l'università al figlio anche quella della terza età??
> Vedere tutti i giorni chi lo schifa??
> Dai una soluzione


La domanda è perché la famiglia lo schifa? 
Mi preoccuperei perché tutto questo è stato nascosto
Sicuramente Tommy è una brava persona, ma lascia perplesso il modo di agire di tutta la famiglia al primo impatto. 
Sarò strana ma io mi sono sempre chiesta quanta responsabilità ho sull'accaduto


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Questi equilibri falsati da chi??
> In questo caso ...


Dai genitori.
 I figli poi di conseguenza, ma senza possibilità di scegliersi un ruolo.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E cosa dorebbe fare ???
> Rimettersi con chi non lo vuole?
> Continuare a pagare l'università al figlio anche quella della terza età??
> Vedere tutti i giorni chi lo schifa??
> Dai una soluzione


Sono stati scritti molti post. Alcuni da tifosi. Altri hanno cercato di intuire quale fosse la situazione reale di una coppia che lui trovava perfetta (per lui) perché in vacanza facevano sesso due volte al giorno, ma aveva dei problemi quando lei non se l’è più sentita per sei mesi, poi si è scoperto che lei ha un problema serio, ma in quei sei mesi “aveva un po’ di cistite”. Una famiglia senza problemi con una pecora nera, ma la pecora nera ha avuto problemi seri, ma erano solo fisime della madre, ecc... ci sono tante cose che suonano stonate. 
Se non vuoi fare il tifoso, rileggi me, Spleen e altri.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La domanda è perché la famiglia lo schifa?
> Mi preoccuperei perché tutto questo è stato nascosto
> Sicuramente Tommy è una brava persona, ma lascia perplesso il modo di agire di tutta la famiglia al primo impatto.
> Sarò strana ma io mi sono sempre chiesta quanta responsabilità ho sull'accaduto


Io mi sono massacrata per anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stati scritti molti post. Alcuni da tifosi. Altri hanno cercato di intuire quale fosse la situazione reale di una coppia che lui trovava perfetta (per lui) perché in vacanza facevano sesso due volte al giorno, ma aveva dei problemi quando lei non se l’è più sentita per sei mesi, poi si è scoperto che lei ha un problema serio, ma in quei sei mesi “aveva un po’ di cistite”. Una famiglia senza problemi con una pecora nera, ma la pecora nera ha avuto problemi seri, ma erano solo fisime della madre, ecc... ci sono tante cose che suonano stonate.
> Se non vuoi fare il tifoso, rileggi me, Spleen e altri.


Guarda non andiamo lontano, sono 10 giorni che non sto molto bene, mio marito mi ha chiesto come stavo solo il we quando voleva trombare. 
Questo fa capire come facilmente si arriva a disprezzare il proprio coniuge


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La domanda è perché la famiglia lo schifa?
> Mi preoccuperei perché tutto questo è stato nascosto
> Sicuramente Tommy è una brava persona, ma lascia perplesso il modo di agire di tutta la famiglia al primo impatto.
> Sarò strana ma io mi sono sempre chiesta quanta responsabilità ho sull'accaduto


La figlia più piccola mi sembra di aver letto che lo difende. 
L'universitàrio ne approfitta . 
La moglie.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La figlia più piccola mi sembra di aver letto che lo difende.
> L'universitàrio ne approfitta .
> La moglie.....


Lo difende per la scoperta della chat della madre. È un altro discorso


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Guarda non andiamo lontano, sono 10 giorni che non sto molto bene, mio marito mi ha chiesto come stavo solo il we quando voleva trombare.
> Questo fa capire come facilmente si arriva a disprezzare il proprio coniuge


Non mi sembra facilmente... trovo che ci voglia impegno per non esprimere interesse per chi vive con te.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La figlia più piccola mi sembra di aver letto che lo difende.
> L'universitàrio ne approfitta .
> La moglie.....


Ma stiamo facendo un processo e cercando testimoni a favore?
Non è un processo, è una situazione in cui un uomo che si è sentito tradito per delle frasi su una chat, sta rivoluzionando la vita di tutta la famiglia.


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma stiamo facendo un processo e cercando testimoni a favore?
> Non è un processo, è una situazione in cui un uomo che si è sentito tradito per delle frasi su una chat, sta rivoluzionando la vita di tutta la famiglia.


E cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La domanda è perché la famiglia lo schifa?
> Mi preoccuperei perché tutto questo è stato nascosto
> Sicuramente Tommy è una brava persona, ma lascia perplesso il modo di agire di tutta la famiglia al primo impatto.
> Sarò strana ma io mi sono sempre chiesta quanta responsabilità ho sull'accaduto


Non so come si quota, .... Ma 
Lui,.... Tommy ha scritto testuali parole: la femmina grande pensava che io avessi un'altra mi ha detto che facevo schifo, ora si è scusata ed è pentita di quello che ha detto, dopo aver letto i messaggi di mia moglie... 
Devo continuare .... E non faccio il tifo per nessuno .....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?


Ancora?
Non sono un giudice.
Vedo che sta, comprensibilmente, agendo sull’onda della delusione e della rabbia.
Ma, in base alle informazioni che dà lui stesso, vedo che ha un rapporto particolare con tutti i membri della famiglia.
In base a questa osservazione, ritengo che da un lato non gli faccia bene sentire altri giudizi negativi sulla moglie e figli, dall’altro che ha bisogno di approfondire come si erano delineati i rapporti negli anni, anche con un supporto esterno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non so come si quota, .... Ma
> Lui,.... Tommy ha scritto testuali parole: la femmina grande pensava che io avessi un'altra mi ha detto che facevo schifo, ora si è scusata ed è pentita di quello che ha detto, dopo aver letto i messaggi di mia moglie...
> Devo continuare .... E non faccio il tifo per nessuno .....


Difatti sarebbe bello capire ora come si comportano i figli con la moglie, ora


----------



## oriente70 (6 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ancora?
> Non sono un giudice.
> Vedo che sta, comprensibilmente, agendo sull’onda della delusione e della rabbia.
> Ma, in base alle informazioni che dà lui stesso, vedo che ha un rapporto particolare con tutti i membri della famiglia.
> In base a questa osservazione, ritengo che da un lato non gli faccia bene sentire altri giudizi negativi sulla moglie e figli, dall’altro che ha bisogno di approfondire come si erano delineati i rapporti negli anni, anche con un supporto esterno.


Ma dove hai letto che le figlii non gli volevano  bene?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma dove hai letto che le figlii non gli volevano  bene?


Dove l’hai letto tu?
Non l’ho scritto.
Ho scritto altro.
Ma sono stata così complicata?


----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dove l’hai letto tu?
> Non l’ho scritto.
> Ho scritto altro.
> Ma sono stata così complicata?


Non eri te scusa .


----------



## tommy61 (7 Ottobre 2020)

Da ieri sono rientrato a casa, mia moglie domenica si è sentita male, aveva lo stomaco gonfio e si contorceva dal dolore, è stata ricoverata, mia figlia mi ha chiamato, e io mi sono recato subito in ospedale; dalla tac hanno visto che aveva una grossa macchia in una ovaia, morale della favola per fortuna è stata presa in tempo, è stata operata e ora deve fare un ciclo di chemio. Il medico un mio amico d'infanzia, mi ha assicurato che non ci sono problemi, che il tumore era circoscitto e che il ciclo di chemio serve come prevenzione. Lei mi ha chiesto scusa per il male che mi ha fatto, mi ha giurato che non si è mai incontrata con nessuno, e che mi è stata sempre fedele. Sono preoccupato per lei, lunedi prossimo dovrebbe essere dimessa speriamo bene.


----------



## Marjanna (7 Ottobre 2020)

Che brutta notizia. 
Io tremerei dal terrore all'idea del ciclo di chemio.


----------



## void (7 Ottobre 2020)

Che aggiungere se non un in bocca al lupo per tua moglie per te, e per voi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Da ieri sono rientrato a casa, mia moglie domenica si è sentita male, aveva lo stomaco gonfio e si contorceva dal dolore, è stata ricoverata, mia figlia mi ha chiamato, e io mi sono recato subito in ospedale; dalla tac hanno visto che aveva una grossa macchia in una ovaia, morale della favola per fortuna è stata presa in tempo, è stata operata e ora deve fare un ciclo di chemio. Il medico un mio amico d'infanzia, mi ha assicurato che non ci sono problemi, che il tumore era circoscitto e che il ciclo di chemio serve come prevenzione. Lei mi ha chiesto scusa per il male che mi ha fatto, mi ha giurato che non si è mai incontrata con nessuno, e che mi è stata sempre fedele. Sono preoccupato per lei, lunedi prossimo dovrebbe essere dimessa speriamo bene.


Una mia amica ha scoperto di peggio in uno stadio più avanzato otto anni fa. È ancora qui.
Il tuo amico ha fatto bene a rassicurarvi.
Buona fortuna.


----------



## tommy61 (8 Ottobre 2020)

La rabbia è passata ora c'è solo preoccupazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> La rabbia è passata ora c'è solo preoccupazione.


il destino a volte è strano


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> La rabbia è passata ora c'è solo preoccupazione.



Mi dispiace, e anzitutto un grosso in bocca al lupo per tua moglie.

La rabbia non passa dall'oggi al domani, credo che ne dovrete comunque parlare (e parecchio), non di meno ora la priorità è che guarisca e stia bene


----------



## Nocciola (8 Ottobre 2020)

La rabbia è parcheggiata 
Spero che tua moglie si riprenda presto.
Poi la rabbia tornerà. Adesso probabilmente ti sentiresti in colpa a provare rabbia 
Quello che sta succedendo non cancella l’accaduto. Lo fa passare giustamente  ora in secondo piano


----------



## Vera (8 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Da ieri sono rientrato a casa, mia moglie domenica si è sentita male, aveva lo stomaco gonfio e si contorceva dal dolore, è stata ricoverata, mia figlia mi ha chiamato, e io mi sono recato subito in ospedale; dalla tac hanno visto che aveva una grossa macchia in una ovaia, morale della favola per fortuna è stata presa in tempo, è stata operata e ora deve fare un ciclo di chemio. Il medico un mio amico d'infanzia, mi ha assicurato che non ci sono problemi, che il tumore era circoscitto e che il ciclo di chemio serve come prevenzione. Lei mi ha chiesto scusa per il male che mi ha fatto, mi ha giurato che non si è mai incontrata con nessuno, e che mi è stata sempre fedele. Sono preoccupato per lei, lunedi prossimo dovrebbe essere dimessa speriamo bene.


Ci vorrà tanta pazienza ma ce la farà alla grande


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Da quando sono rientrato a casa ho controllato tutto il suo pc il suo smartphone, cosa che non avevo mai fatto, ho scoperto che ho vissuto con una estranea per 40 anni, quello che ho trovato è a dir poco raccapricciante, ho stampato tutto e sono andato dal legale, non voglio più stare con lei, controllando i conti dell'azienda, ho scoperto cose che sono al limite della legalità, in 29 anni di attività c'è un ammanco molto considerevole. Stamattina andando in ospedale, è stata dimessa oggi, ho presentato tutto quello che avevo scoperto, ho dato a lei la lettera di separazione, consensuale, per i nostri figli, non voglio che sappiano quello che ho scoperto, non si tratta di tradimenti, ma di cose molto gravi.


----------



## Lostris (10 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Da quando sono rientrato a casa ho controllato tutto il suo pc il suo smartphone, cosa che non avevo mai fatto, ho scoperto che ho vissuto con una estranea per 40 anni, quello che ho trovato è a dir poco raccapricciante, ho stampato tutto e sono andato dal legale, non voglio più stare con lei, controllando i conti dell'azienda, ho scoperto cose che sono al limite della legalità, in 29 anni di attività c'è un ammanco molto considerevole. Stamattina andando in ospedale, è stata dimessa oggi, ho presentato tutto quello che avevo scoperto, ho dato a lei la lettera di separazione, consensuale, per i nostri figli, non voglio che sappiano quello che ho scoperto, non si tratta di tradimenti, ma di cose molto gravi.


mi dispiace..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Da quando sono rientrato a casa ho controllato tutto il suo pc il suo smartphone, cosa che non avevo mai fatto, ho scoperto che ho vissuto con una estranea per 40 anni, quello che ho trovato è a dir poco raccapricciante, ho stampato tutto e sono andato dal legale, non voglio più stare con lei, controllando i conti dell'azienda, ho scoperto cose che sono al limite della legalità, in 29 anni di attività c'è un ammanco molto considerevole. Stamattina andando in ospedale, è stata dimessa oggi, ho presentato tutto quello che avevo scoperto, ho dato a lei la lettera di separazione, consensuale, per i nostri figli, non voglio che sappiano quello che ho scoperto, non si tratta di tradimenti, ma di cose molto gravi.


Però io ho detto che era un problema di potere economico.


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2020)

speravo fosse solo uno sbandamento momentaneo e non un abisso, mi spiace.........


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Non si tratta ne di corna ne di sbandamento, ha sottratto una cifra molto considerevole per aiutare sua sorella, non parliamo di cosette, ma mancano all'appello quasi un milione di euro, non posso passarci sopra.


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Non in unica soluzione ma in svariati anni


----------



## patroclo (10 Ottobre 2020)

minchia!


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Non avevo mai controllato, ma dopo quello che è successo, per mandare aventi l'attività ho assunto un commercialista, appena mi ha posto davanti il problema di questo ammanco ho fatto le ricerche con le banche e ho visto che mensilmente faceva un bonifico alla sorella, tu sai che tuo cognato mi ha fottuto 10 milioni, non ha pagato i fornitori, ma si è comprato un'auto, e tu a mia insaputa mandi a tua sorella tutto il guadagno dell'azienda e anche di più, tanto da mettere in difficoltà tutta, l'attività, solo perchè hai un coglione di marito che si fida di te.


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Ho parlato con mia cognata, mi ha detto che si tratta di prestiti, alla domanda ma quando li restituisci, mi ha risposto con arroganza "quando posso"


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Ho notificato a mia moglie la mia voglia di una separazione, con la restituzione dell'ammanco


----------



## tommy61 (10 Ottobre 2020)

Altrimenti faccio la denunzia


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Da quando sono rientrato a casa ho controllato tutto il suo pc il suo smartphone, cosa che non avevo mai fatto, ho scoperto che ho vissuto con una estranea per 40 anni, quello che ho trovato è a dir poco raccapricciante, ho stampato tutto e sono andato dal legale, non voglio più stare con lei, controllando i conti dell'azienda, ho scoperto cose che sono al limite della legalità, in 29 anni di attività c'è un ammanco molto considerevole. Stamattina andando in ospedale, è stata dimessa oggi, ho presentato tutto quello che avevo scoperto, ho dato a lei la lettera di separazione, consensuale, per i nostri figli, non voglio che sappiano quello che ho scoperto, non si tratta di tradimenti, ma di cose molto gravi.


A volte capita che si passa una vita a grattarsi i coglioni e poi in 3 settimane ne succedono di tutti i colori 

Vedrai che la prossima settimana ti arriva la figliola che è incinta di un marocchino


----------



## Marjanna (10 Ottobre 2020)

Mi dispiace Tommy.
Mi viene solo un pensiero. Quello che siete voi, quello che è_ tra di voi_, anche quel _tra di voi sotterraneo_, sono le fondamenta dei vostri figli.
Tutte le parole non dette, secretate, censurate gli son passate ugualmente. Magari frammenti o schegge.
Un padre non è solo uno che paga. Non pensare di essere meno importante per loro, anche se vedrai rabbia.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte capita che si passa una vita a grattarsi i coglioni e poi in 3 settimane ne succedono di tutti i colori
> 
> Vedrai che la prossima settimana ti arriva la figliola che è incinta di un marocchino


Meglio che di un toscano


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non avevo mai controllato, ma dopo quello che è successo, per mandare aventi l'attività ho assunto un commercialista, appena mi ha posto davanti il problema di questo ammanco ho fatto le ricerche con le banche e ho visto che mensilmente faceva un bonifico alla sorella, tu sai che tuo cognato mi ha fottuto 10 milioni, non ha pagato i fornitori, ma si è comprato un'auto, e tu a mia insaputa mandi a tua sorella tutto il guadagno dell'azienda e anche di più, tanto da mettere in difficoltà tutta, l'attività, solo perchè hai un coglione di marito che si fida di te.


Un occhio si deve buttare sempre sui conti, anche famigliari, sei stato uno sprovveduto. Come dice il proverbio fidarsi è bene.... Non fidarsi è meglio


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A volte capita che si passa una vita a grattarsi i coglioni e poi in 3 settimane ne succedono di tutti i colori
> 
> Vedrai che la prossima settimana ti arriva la figliola che è incinta di un marocchino


Che risposta da coglione.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io ho detto che era un problema di potere economico.


@tommy61  pensaci. 
La ditta è tua. Non consideravi l’azienda vostra. Lei non si sentiva considerata una impiegata?


----------



## Marjanna (10 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @tommy61  pensaci.
> La ditta è tua. Non consideravi l’azienda vostra. Lei non si sentiva considerata una impiegata?


C'è tanto di sotterraneo in questo rapporto.

Una donna levata alla famiglia che "tradisce" (economicamente) la sua famiglia per la sorella (la famiglia?). Un figlio che ha avuto problemi di salute da piccolo che lei vuole continuare a tenere come una cosa che si può spezzare (è amore?). Un uomo che paga l'amore con la salvezza, che detiene il potere dell'azienda, ma che fisicamente crolla davanti il possibile tradimento di lei (chi dipende da chi?). Boh... c'è tanto di sotterraneo e sommerso dagli anni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @tommy61  pensaci.
> La ditta è tua. Non consideravi l’azienda vostra. Lei non si sentiva considerata una impiegata?


Lei sapeva che il marito non avrebbe mai controllato. Lo ha sempre visto come un fesso, e lo ha usato. 
A lui la gloria a lei i soldi. 
Di fondo non ha mai avuto una gran considerazione per il marito. 
Purtroppo la scoperta dell'amante virtuale ha portato a galla la vera situazione matrimoniale


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei sapeva che il marito non avrebbe mai controllato. Lo ha sempre visto come un fesso, e lo ha usato.
> A lui la gloria a lei i soldi.
> Di fondo non ha mai avuto una gran considerazione per il marito.
> Purtroppo la scoperta dell'amante virtuale ha portato a galla la vera situazione matrimoniale


Incapaci di non giudicare.
Soprattutto le altre donne.
I vostri mariti sono fessi?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Da quando sono rientrato a casa ho controllato tutto il suo pc il suo smartphone, cosa che non avevo mai fatto, ho scoperto che ho vissuto con una estranea per 40 anni, quello che ho trovato è a dir poco raccapricciante, ho stampato tutto e sono andato dal legale, non voglio più stare con lei, controllando i conti dell'azienda, ho scoperto cose che sono al limite della legalità, in 29 anni di attività c'è un ammanco molto considerevole. Stamattina andando in ospedale, è stata dimessa oggi, ho presentato tutto quello che avevo scoperto, ho dato a lei la lettera di separazione, consensuale, per i nostri figli, non voglio che sappiano quello che ho scoperto, non si tratta di tradimenti, ma di cose molto gravi.


Purtroppo quelle parole dette ad uno sconosciuto...così raggelanti, così terribili, non mi hanno fatto sperare niente di buono.
Una donna quando dice ( tu hai detto testuali parole sue): “ non faccio sesso con mio marito da 6 mesi perché mi fa schifo “ significano ESATTAMENTE quello che ha detto.
Tutte quelle discussioni intorno... che non intendeva dire questo ecc erano delle grandi stronzate.
Se il marito le faceva schifo, visto che i figli erano grandi e non potevano essere una scusante per restarci assieme al marito, quindi l’unico motivo per cui ci stava... erano i soldi.
La sua disperazione quando il marito se ne era andato era per la vita agiata che le sfuggiva .
Almeno un po’ di onestà: non può dire all’amico “non faccio sesso con mio marito da 6 mesi perché mi fa schifo “ e invece al marito diceva che lo rifiutava per motivi di salute.
Ha dimostrato che sa mentire; e anche molto.
Togliere questi soldi ... per tutti questi anni.
Tolti alla sua famiglia, suoi figli.
Tanto era il marito che aveva due lavori. Non lei, la sorella o il cognato.
Bello aiutare al bisogno una sorella...ma questa è una cifra che difficilmente la sorella potrà restituire. Ci hanno fatto la bella vita alle spalle del marito.
Ma perché togliere questi soldi anche ai figli ?
La sorella la copriva in qualche modo ?
Quando si disperava e giurava che non aveva mai tradito ( ) si era dimenticata di tirare fuori tutta la verità che sarebbe il minimo come punto di partenza dopo un perdono ?
Tommy mi dispiace.
Meglio una doccia fredda adesso.
Un secondo colpo dopo un perdono forse sarebbe stato ancora più devastante.
Prendi atto che la situazione è questa, tu non hai colpe. 
In bocca al lupo 



Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è tanto di sotterraneo in questo rapporto.
> 
> Una donna levata alla famiglia che "tradisce" (economicamente) la sua famiglia per la sorella (la famiglia?). Un figlio che ha avuto problemi di salute da piccolo che lei vuole continuare a tenere come una cosa che si può spezzare (è amore?). Un uomo che paga l'amore con la salvezza, che detiene il potere dell'azienda, ma che fisicamente crolla davanti il possibile tradimento di lei (chi dipende da chi?). Boh... c'è tanto di sotterraneo e sommerso dagli anni.


Tanto di incomprensibile è la decisione di dare tutti questi soldi alla sorella.
Hanno 3 figli !
Uno ancora che non sa cosa fare nella vita.
Ed un milione sono tanti soldi che sicuramente quando si hanno 3 figli non si donano così...
Incomprensibile è il motivo che l’ha spinta a fare questo . 
Un segreto custodito dalla sorella ?



tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho parlato con mia cognata, mi ha detto che si tratta di prestiti, alla domanda ma quando li restituisci, mi ha risposto con arroganza "quando posso"


Questa arroganza nella risposta della sorella ... non è buon segno .
È tipico del suo carattere, non ti eri mai accorto prima ?
Comunque come si fa ad essere arrogante con quello che senza sapere ti ha dato tutti quei soldi.
Se tua moglie parlava male di te con l’amico, non è difficile immaginare come parlava di te con la sorella. Forse anche per questo la sua arroganza oltre ad una buona dose di maleducazione.


----------



## Buffa (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non si tratta ne di corna ne di sbandamento, ha sottratto una cifra molto considerevole per aiutare sua sorella, non parliamo di cosette, ma mancano all'appello quasi un milione di euro, non posso passarci sopra.


Ma come e’ possibile che non te ne sia accorto prima?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Meglio che di un toscano


Mah.. Considerato l'amante a reddito di cittadinanza che fluttua tra il virtuale e il reale, come contesto scenografico coerente con un processo di distruzione morale economica e sociale, a me mi ci sarebbe stato meglio il marocchino 

Però oh.. De gustibus


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> C'è tanto di sotterraneo in questo rapporto.
> 
> Una donna levata alla famiglia che "tradisce" (economicamente) la sua famiglia per la sorella (la famiglia?). Un figlio che ha avuto problemi di salute da piccolo che lei vuole continuare a tenere come una cosa che si può spezzare (è amore?). Un uomo che paga l'amore con la salvezza, che detiene il potere dell'azienda, ma che fisicamente crolla davanti il possibile tradimento di lei (chi dipende da chi?). Boh... c'è tanto di sotterraneo e sommerso dagli anni.


Sospinto da questi eventi anche io stamani ho controllato i movimenti del mio conto PayPal collegato alla. Mia carta di credito e collegato alla play station di mio figlio

Mi sono accorto che negli ultimi 2 anni ci sono movimenti non autorizzati per acquisto di giochini per la bellezza di € 17,99 dei quali €5,99 negli ultimi 2 mesi

Come ho fatto a non accorgermene?

Chiamatemi scemo, ma non me ne sono accorto

Oggi il. Mio figliolo è a Firenze per un torneo regionale ma stasera quando torna a casa gli faccio un culo come un paiolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Incapaci di non giudicare.
> Soprattutto le altre donne.
> I vostri mariti sono fessi?


Io  sono come anche le mogli, se volessi ,so cosa poter fare senza che lui se ne accorga.
Il punto è..... Me la sento? No.
Io gestisco i risparmi di famiglia e non ho mai sottratto niente, anzi dico ogni spesa che sostengo.
Sai quante cose avrei potuto comprare e fare a sua insaputa.
Tutti sappiamo , soprattutto dopo molti anni di matrimonio, la debolezza del coniuge.


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Ma come e’ possibile che non te ne sia accorto prima?


Lo ha detto, lei si occupa della contabilità.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tanto di incomprensibile è la decisione di dare tutti questi soldi alla sorella.
> Hanno 3 figli !
> Uno ancora che non sa cosa fare nella vita.
> Ed un milione sono tanti soldi che sicuramente quando si hanno 3 figli non si donano così...
> ...


Oppure si stava preparando la buonuscita per dare il benservito al marito, tipo un PAC, piano accumulo capitale, solo che non investiva in  banca, ma sottraeva soldi all’azienda di famiglia, con il marito che teneva due lavori.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tanto di incomprensibile è la decisione di dare tutti questi soldi alla sorella.
> Hanno 3 figli !
> Uno ancora che non sa cosa fare nella vita.
> Ed un milione sono tanti soldi che sicuramente quando si hanno 3 figli non si donano così...
> ...


Non volevo giustificare nessuno. La cifra è decisamente alta. 
E' solo che dietro ci sono 40 anni, 40 anni di entrambe. Una vita. 
Vedi restare 40 anni con uno che non ami per soldi, fotti la tua stessa vita.
Avere 3 figli da un uomo che schifi, mi sembra improbabile. Tu stessa sai come lo schifo non ti ha reso più possibile avere rapporti con tuo marito.
Non mi vengono risposte, solo domande.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sospinto da questi eventi anche io stamani ho controllato i movimenti del mio conto PayPal collegato alla. Mia carta di credito e collegato alla play station di mio figlio
> 
> Mi sono accorto che negli ultimi 2 anni ci sono movimenti non autorizzati per acquisto di giochini per la bellezza di € 17,99 dei quali €5,99 negli ultimi 2 mesi
> 
> ...


Sei criptico. Tu come la vedi questa vicenda?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non volevo giustificare nessuno. La cifra è decisamente alta.
> E' solo che dietro ci sono 40 anni, 40 anni di entrambe. Una vita.
> Vedi restare 40 anni con uno che non ami per soldi, fotti la tua stessa vita.
> Avere 3 figli da un uomo che schifi, mi sembra improbabile. Tu stessa sai come lo schifo non ti ha reso più possibile avere rapporti con tuo marito.
> Non mi vengono risposte, solo domande.


Tu pensi che a Gregoraci piaceva Briatore ?
Non sarà ne la prima ne l’ultima che sta con un uomo che non le piace.
Se una dice ( testuali parole) :  «  non ho mai amato mio marito «  significa esattamente che non l’ha mai amato. 
Perché tutte queste discussioni intorno ( non mi riferisco a te, comunque più di una voce qui non credeva fosse possibile).
Se lo dice la diretta interessata, a 60 anni saprà bene quello che dice.
Oppure l’ufficio traduzione di tradinet fa la seguente traduzione : non ho mai amato mio marito = lo amo, dico queste cose solo così per farmi interessante con l’amico virtuale.


----------



## void (11 Ottobre 2020)

Normende......l'assoluto.


----------



## tommy61 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo ho un carattere, che ho troppa fiducia è stata sempre una mia debolezza, sostanzialmente sono un buono, oggi parlando del futuro, sia economico che sentimentale con mia moglie, lei mi ha giurato sui suoi figli che non mi ha ma tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, mi ha detto che è l'unica persona della sua famiglia, aveva bisogno e lei l'ha aiutata la situazione le è sfuggita di mano.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un carattere, che ho troppa fiducia è stata sempre una mia debolezza, sostanzialmente sono un buono, oggi parlando del futuro, sia economico che sentimentale con mia moglie, lei mi ha giurato sui suoi figli che non mi ha ma tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, mi ha detto che è l'unica persona della sua famiglia, aveva bisogno e lei l'ha aiutata la situazione le è sfuggita di mano.


Versamenti durati anni per l’importo di quasi un milione ??
La sorella era per caso malata e aveva bisogno di soldi ?
Oppure erano versamenti per alzare il tenore di vita della sorella?
Versamenti di quasi un milione, durati tanti anni non sono « una sfuggita di mano ».
Ti sta prendendo in giro. Ancora una volta. 
Che non ti abbia mai tradito... l’ha già fatto con l’amico virtuale che hai scoperto.
Se non è arrivata a concludere è solo perché l’hai scoperto prima. E visto le bugie dette fino adesso come si fa a credere che era il primo ?
Ti ha mentito abbastanza per poter credere che «  non ti abbia mai tradito « .
L’ha fatto con i soldi e con l’amico virtuale.
Spero che tu non debba scoprire altro; ne hai già abbastanza.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che a Gregoraci piaceva Briatore ?
> Non sarà ne la prima ne l’ultima che sta con un uomo che non le piace.
> Se una dice ( testuali parole) :  «  non ho mai amato mio marito «  significa esattamente che non l’ha mai amato.
> Perché tutte queste discussioni intorno ( non mi riferisco a te, comunque più di una voce qui non credeva fosse possibile).
> ...


Secondo me non si sanno distinguere le discussioni teoriche, infatti vanno spesso deserte, con le discussioni in risposta a un utente.
Un utente che denomina la sua discussione ”aiuto” chiede aiuto e non sarebbe difficile da capire anche se la denominasse ”parere”.
Se ci si vuole scagliare contro le persone che si sposano per interesse, si può aprire una discussione su quello.
Mia suocera a vent’anni ha sposato mio suocero quarantacinquenne. Lui non era affascinate e non era ricco. Lei lo ha amato fino all’ultimo minuto e non ha mai voluto considerare la possibilità di andare a cena con un altro ed è rimasta vedova a 47 anni.
Non è che la differenza di età o di condizioni economiche stabiliscano una ...vendita.
Io eviterei anche di sproloquiare sulla pochezza delle donne perché, tra l’altro, potrebbe anche rivoltarmi contro di me.
Ma torniamo a Tommy che certamente sta male e che ha reagito già in tutti i modi e anche contraddittori.
Forse bisogna rispondere a lui per dargli AIUTO.
Ci vuole solo un minimo di sensibilità e di senso di responsabilità. Alimentare la rabbia di chi pensa che gli stia crollando il mondo addosso non so come possa essere considerato intelligente.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Tu pensi che a Gregoraci piaceva Briatore ?
> Non sarà ne la prima ne l’ultima che sta con un uomo che non le piace.
> Se una dice ( testuali parole) :  «  non ho mai amato mio marito «  significa esattamente che non l’ha mai amato.
> Perché tutte queste discussioni intorno ( non mi riferisco a te, comunque più di una voce qui non credeva fosse possibile).
> ...


Sono andata a controllare perchè non sono informata. La Gregoraci con Briatore alla fine ci è stata una decina d'anni. Non pochi, ma neppure una vita intera.
Non è una novità, farci un figlio però è qualcosa che fatico veramente a comprendere.
Ho conosciuto una ragazza che ambiva a lavorare nello spettacolo. In che ruolo non lo sapeva neppure lei, era bella ma troppo bassa. Mandava candidature per qualsiasi cosa. La sua bellezza faceva si che tanti uomini si rendessero palesemente zerbinosi per avvicinarla, ma la sua mira era chiara. Detto in maniera più esplicita: non la dava. E loro si zerbinavano lo stesso. Lei lo sapeva, quel sapere che non si dice. Ma se si fosse fermata in ognuno di questi non sarebbe arrivata dove è arrivata. Oggi, non dico in che ruolo, lei lavora nel mondo dello spettacolo.
Non mi sembra un gran affare finire a gestire la contabilità di una ditta, fare trombate due volte al giorno con uno che schifi, che ti pare un sacrificio, avere vicino uno col conto in banca cospicuo (ma che non è tuo), farci 3 figli che avranno tratti, caratteristiche, e magari anche debolezze di un uomo che schifi. Vedere lui ogni giorno, sentire i suoi pensieri, la sua voce, sentire quando si arrabbia, scoprire le sue ombre quando ti senti strozzare... non ci sono soldi che tengano alla morte che provoca stare vicino qualcuno che non ti emoziona, che non ti dice niente.
Una come la Gregoraci per me ha amato Briatore, certo non è l'amore dei romanzi del populino, è un amore di insieme, dell'idea di una vita. Probabilmente vivendola nel concreto, quella vita, ha scoperto che tanto rose e fiori non è neppure quella.
Conosco un signore che ha per moglie (seconda moglie) una donna più giovane della sua prima figlia. A vederli dall'esterno uno potrebbe dire che lei è bella e lui c'ha i soldi. Però se parli con lui ti rendi conto che è un vero gentlemen. Una persona molto attenta, intelligente e anche altruista. Per dire non è uno che una donna avanti con l'età la schifa, come se lui fosse chissà chi, facendo uscite ma anche pensando cose nello stile del tuo ex. Non pare quindi così impossibile -a me almeno- che nella giovane moglie ci sia un trasporto sincero nei suoi confronti.

Questa donna, se prendiamo per vere le sue affermazioni (non l'ho mai amato), ossia dette in piena coscienza, dentro un piano, ha creduto di fare la furba trovandosi in una situazione di sudditanza. Tu vorresti essere amata come un uomo ama un cane? Perchè è proprio a culo eh... come sia quell'amore che ti arriva. Potrebbe essere che lui crede di amarti tenendoti legato tutto il giorno in un bellissimo giardino. E un giorno ti rendi conto che non puoi correre.
Ma io non credo sia così sempliciotta la questione, penso sia ben più complessa.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un carattere, che ho troppa fiducia è stata sempre una mia debolezza, sostanzialmente sono un buono, oggi parlando del futuro, sia economico che sentimentale con mia moglie, lei mi ha giurato sui suoi figli che non mi ha ma tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, mi ha detto che è l'unica persona della sua famiglia, aveva bisogno e lei l'ha aiutata la situazione le è sfuggita di mano.


Tommy, evidentemente questi ammanchi non hanno inciso sul vostro tenore di vita al punto da essere da te anche solo sospettati.
Magari, anche in privato, dimmi il settore, per eventuali investimenti 
Evidentemente tua moglie è stata molto abile anche sul piano fiscale per fare sparire cifre considerevoli dall’imponibile.


----------



## tommy61 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Il marito della sorella ha aperto diverse attività che sono fallite, io stesso dopo le pressioni di mia moglie ho aiutato. ma non solo non mi ha mai restituito una lira ,ma marito e moglie hanno fatto una vita al di fuori delle loro possibilità.Ora mi spiego il come, ho tre figli, se nella mia vita ho fatto tanti sacrifici, e ne ho fatti molti, li ho fatti per loro, non per farmi fottere. Ormai la coppia non esiste più, mia figlia piccola, anche se non volevo, ha scoperto tutto, e vuole denunziare la madre di appropriazione indebita, per ora ho stoppato la cosa, non voglio portare la cosa all'esasperazione, e non voglio che i figli odiano la madre, capisco che la cosa sta creando problemi all'attività, ma li supereremo. Per quanto riguarda mia moglie, in questo momento la vedo fragile, indifesa, invecchiata, pentita e costernata di aver perso non solo me, ma l'affetto delle sue figlie. Non voglio cacciarla di casa, anche se è di mia esclusiva proprietà, comprata prima del matrimonio, da oggi le ho detto non sono più tuo marito, hai distrutto tutto, pretendo che il cognato  la sorella entro 90 giorni, restituiscano la somma da te prestata o adirò per le vie legali, nei confronti di lei. L'ammanco mi sta creando qualche problema, ma parlando con il direttore della banca, li supererò.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sei criptico. Tu come la vedi questa vicenda?


Più o meno cosi


----------



## tommy61 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Non riconosco la persona che ho amato più di me stesso per quarantanni, se trentottanni  fa ho aperto una attività, l'ho fatto per lei, per fortuna ho dato ascolto a mio padre che mi ha consigliato di non intestargli niente, visto che ci sono i miei figli, altrimenti mi troverei, non dico dove. Lei ora piange dopo che il mondo le è crollato, mi dispiace per la sua malattia, ma ne sua sorella ne suo cognato si sono degnati di andarla a trovare, ho detto a mi moglie, che per la malattia e per la convalescenza, può contare su di me, ma ormai come coppia, sia dopo quello che ho letto e quello che ha fatto, non esiste più, sono ancora a casa, ma non appena si ristabilerà me ne andrò in campagna, non la caccio di casa, può contare per i suoi bisogni su di me.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non si sanno distinguere le discussioni teoriche, infatti vanno spesso deserte, con le discussioni in risposta a un utente.
> Un utente che denomina la sua discussione ”aiuto” chiede aiuto e non sarebbe difficile da capire anche se la denominasse ”parere”.
> Se ci si vuole scagliare contro le persone che si sposano per interesse, si può aprire una discussione su quello.
> Mia suocera a vent’anni ha sposato mio suocero quarantacinquenne. Lui non era affascinate e non era ricco. Lei lo ha amato fino all’ultimo minuto e non ha mai voluto considerare la possibilità di andare a cena con un altro ed è rimasta vedova a 47 anni.
> ...


L’aiuto può anche tranquillizzarlo sul
Fatto che si condivide quello che pensa e come sta agendo. Lo si aiuta a eliminare eventuali dubbi


----------



## Buffa (11 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo ha detto, lei si occupa della contabilità.


Chiaro, ma dare un occhio ogni tanto al bilancio..alla chiusura annuale dei conti


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tommy, evidentemente questi ammanchi non hanno inciso sul vostro tenore di vita al punto da essere da te anche solo sospettati.
> Magari, anche in privato, dimmi il settore, per eventuali investimenti
> Evidentemente tua moglie è stata molto abile anche sul piano fiscale per fare sparire cifre considerevoli dall’imponibile.


É una consolazione?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non riconosco la persona che ho amato più di me stesso per quarantanni, se trentottanni  fa ho aperto una attività, l'ho fatto per lei, per fortuna ho dato ascolto a mio padre che mi ha consigliato di non intestargli niente, visto che ci sono i miei figli, altrimenti mi troverei, non dico dove. Lei ora piange dopo che il mondo le è crollato, mi dispiace per la sua malattia, ma ne sua sorella ne suo cognato si sono degnati di andarla a trovare, ho detto a mi moglie, che per la malattia e per la convalescenza, può contare su di me, ma ormai come coppia, sia dopo quello che ho letto e quello che ha fatto, non esiste più, sono ancora a casa, ma non appena si ristabilerà me ne andrò in campagna, non la caccio di casa, può contare per i suoi bisogni su di me.


Sul non riconoscere per motivi diversi ti capisco benissimo 
Starle vicino nella  malattia credo che sia una cosa giusta, chiarendo appunto il resto


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più o meno cosi


Ah bè così si che è chiaro 
Ma il riferimento sarebbe alla canna giocattolo, al pesce mezzo defunto, o ad altro?


----------



## tommy61 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tommy, evidentemente questi ammanchi non hanno inciso sul vostro tenore di vita al punto da essere da te anche solo sospettati.
> Magari, anche in privato, dimmi il settore, per eventuali investimenti
> Evidentemente tua moglie è stata molto abile anche sul piano fiscale per fare sparire cifre considerevoli dall’imponibile.
> [/QUO , Non mi accorgevo di niente, perchè, non consideravo l'attività come una cosa mia o come un lavoro, io sono sempre stato un dipendente pubblico, l'attività, l'avevo creato per mia moglie e per i figli, per dargli la possibilità di poteri  dare un futuro, per fortuna l'attività è cresciuta in modo esponenziale, io non mi sono mai curato dei conti, semplicemente guardavo il fatturato, e ogni tanto il bilancio, mi occupavo delle vendite, mi tenevo in contatto con i fornitori, di fatto non ho mai guardato i conti nel dettaglio, ma 30 mila euro per quasi trentanni mi dite quanto fanno?


----------



## tommy61 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Si parla di prestiti con tanto di assegni non incassati, ho trovato tutto, il primo non te lo paga, non fare il secondo.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Secondo me non si sanno distinguere le discussioni teoriche, infatti vanno spesso deserte, con le discussioni in risposta a un utente.
> Un utente che denomina la sua discussione ”aiuto” chiede aiuto e non sarebbe difficile da capire anche se la denominasse ”parere”.
> Se ci si vuole scagliare contro le persone che si sposano per interesse, si può aprire una discussione su quello.
> Mia suocera a vent’anni ha sposato mio suocero quarantacinquenne. Lui non era affascinate e non era ricco. Lei lo ha amato fino all’ultimo minuto e non ha mai voluto considerare la possibilità di andare a cena con un altro ed è rimasta vedova a 47 anni.
> ...


Io non me la sento di dargli una pacca sula spalla dopo quello che ha scoperto e dirgli «  tua moglie ti vuole bene, nonostante tutto « .
Perché quello che la moglie ha detto NON LASCIA MINIMO SPAZIO AD INTERPRETAZIONI.
E un secondo colpo dopo averla perdonata e dato fiducia non so come lo prenderebbe.
Questo non è uno scagliare contro, è evidenza.
L’esempio della suocera è un parlare teorico oppure che vale nel caso di tua suocera.
Nel caso di Tommy si parla non in modo generico, ma in risposta alle testuali parole della moglie che non lasciano spazio ad ulteriori interpretazioni.
Non l’ho mai amato significa esattamente non l’ho mai amato.
Oppure parliamo di una persona incapace di intendere e di volere ?
Se voleva essere credibile la moglie ha avuto la sua occasione per essere totalmente sincera con il marito e confessare la sottrazione dei soldi.
Non l’ha fatto.
Quindi di cosa stiamo parlando ?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Il marito della sorella ha aperto diverse attività che sono fallite, io stesso dopo le pressioni di mia moglie ho aiutato. ma non solo non mi ha mai restituito una lira ,ma marito e moglie hanno fatto una vita al di fuori delle loro possibilità.Ora mi spiego il come, ho tre figli, se nella mia vita ho fatto tanti sacrifici, e ne ho fatti molti, li ho fatti per loro, non per farmi fottere. Ormai la coppia non esiste più, mia figlia piccola, anche se non volevo, ha scoperto tutto, e vuole denunziare la madre di appropriazione indebita, per ora ho stoppato la cosa, non voglio portare la cosa all'esasperazione, e non voglio che i figli odiano la madre, capisco che la cosa sta creando problemi all'attività, ma li supereremo. Per quanto riguarda mia moglie, in questo momento la vedo fragile, indifesa, invecchiata, pentita e costernata di aver perso non solo me, ma l'affetto delle sue figlie. Non voglio cacciarla di casa, anche se è di mia esclusiva proprietà, comprata prima del matrimonio, da oggi le ho detto non sono più tuo marito, hai distrutto tutto, pretendo che il cognato  la sorella entro 90 giorni, restituiscano la somma da te prestata o adirò per le vie legali, nei confronti di lei. L'ammanco mi sta creando qualche problema, ma parlando con il direttore della banca, li supererò.


Sottrarre quasi un milione ai figli per darli alla sorella e cognato per farli vivere al di sopra delle loro possibilità ...e il marito che fa il doppio lavoro appunto per i figli , boh se neanche questo è tradimento....
Non si continua a versare per 30 anni soldi alla sorella solo per farle fare la bella vita.
Sicuro che la sorella non custodisce qualche segreto ?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sono andata a controllare perchè non sono informata. La Gregoraci con Briatore alla fine ci è stata una decina d'anni. Non pochi, ma neppure una vita intera.
> Non è una novità, farci un figlio però è qualcosa che fatico veramente a comprendere.
> Ho conosciuto una ragazza che ambiva a lavorare nello spettacolo. In che ruolo non lo sapeva neppure lei, era bella ma troppo bassa. Mandava candidature per qualsiasi cosa. La sua bellezza faceva si che tanti uomini si rendessero palesemente zerbinosi per avvicinarla, ma la sua mira era chiara. Detto in maniera più esplicita: non la dava. E loro si zerbinavano lo stesso. Lei lo sapeva, quel sapere che non si dice. Ma se si fosse fermata in ognuno di questi non sarebbe arrivata dove è arrivata. Oggi, non dico in che ruolo, lei lavora nel mondo dello spettacolo.
> Non mi sembra un gran affare finire a gestire la contabilità di una ditta, fare trombate due volte al giorno con uno che schifi, che ti pare un sacrificio, avere vicino uno col conto in banca cospicuo (ma che non è tuo), farci 3 figli che avranno tratti, caratteristiche, e magari anche debolezze di un uomo che schifi. Vedere lui ogni giorno, sentire i suoi pensieri, la sua voce, sentire quando si arrabbia, scoprire le sue ombre quando ti senti strozzare... non ci sono soldi che tengano alla morte che provoca stare vicino qualcuno che non ti emoziona, che non ti dice niente.
> ...


Allora... non conosciamo il tenore di vita di Tommy, ma se la moglie ha sottratto quasi un milione senza che lui se ne accorga, allora probabilmente ci sono abbastanza soldi da trovarsi bene in questa situazione.
Adesso non facciamola sembrare una vittima perché per 40 anni è stata con lui facendoli schifo.
Come se si fosse sacrificata lei.
Se è stata con lui per 40 anni sicuramente un motivo c’è.
E sono d’accordo con te: una giovane e bella donna può perdere la testa ed innamorarsi di un uomo più grande anche senza soldi. Non tutto si misura in soldi.
Comunque la moglie mi sembra coetanea del marito , quindi non ha neanche dovuto «  sacrificarsi » troppo e sposare un uomo tanto vecchio come Briatore.
Soldi e benessere a parte, ci sono e restano queste frasi dette che hanno un significato che non lascia spazio ad interpretazioni.
E poi la sottrazione di tanti soldi, a spese pure dei suoi figli.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’aiuto può anche tranquillizzarlo sul
> Fatto che si condivide quello che pensa e come sta agendo. Lo si aiuta a eliminare eventuali dubbi


Non è a questo tipo di interventi che mi riferivo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non mi accorgevo di niente, perchè, non consideravo l'attività come una cosa mia o come un lavoro, io sono sempre stato un dipendente pubblico, l'attività, l'avevo creato per mia moglie e per i figli, per dargli la possibilità di poteri dare un futuro, per fortuna l'attività è cresciuta in modo esponenziale, io non mi sono mai curato dei conti, semplicemente guardavo il fatturato, e ogni tanto il bilancio, mi occupavo delle vendite, mi tenevo in contatto con i fornitori, di fatto non ho mai guardato i conti nel dettaglio, ma 30 mila euro per quasi trentanni mi dite quanto fanno?


A me sembra che, come dice Skorpio nel suo modo sempre un strano, tu sia partito da un particolare e abbia scoperto un vaso di Pandora.
Ti capisco bene perché è accaduto anche a me. Ho scoperto un sms e da lì mi sono venute in mente piccolissime incongruenze a cui non avevo dato peso, data la relazione matrimoniale soddisfacente, ma che unite, come nei giochini “cosa apparirà?” mi hanno fatto rivedere da un altro punto di vista trent’anni di vita.
È una cosa sconvolgente che porta a pensare che i trent’anni, quaranta nel tuo caso, fossero stati visti in modo deformato e che tutto, ogni minimo ricordo, fosse falso o falsato, ogni gioia vissuta unilateralmente, ogni momento d’amore un inganno.
Ti dico che non è così.
Lo dissero anche a me e non credetti all’utente che me lo disse. Però le sono ancora grata per avermi fatto sorgere un dubbio. Ho fatto un lavoro titanico di distruzione e poi ricomposizione della mia vita. Ho chiesto aiuto a una psicoterapeuta che mi aveva trovata più equilibrata di lei e mi aveva rifiutata, dopo aver pagato l’incontro. Però forse avrei potuto trovare una persona competente che avrebbe potuto sostenermi in quella fatica immensa.
Considera questa possibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non me la sento di dargli una pacca sula spalla dopo quello che ha scoperto e dirgli «  tua moglie ti vuole bene, nonostante tutto « .
> Perché quello che la moglie ha detto NON LASCIA MINIMO SPAZIO AD INTERPRETAZIONI.
> E un secondo colpo dopo averla perdonata e dato fiducia non so come lo prenderebbe.
> Questo non è uno scagliare contro, è evidenza.
> ...


Se hai capito che io intendessi pacche sulle spalle o non mi sono spiegata o non hai capito.
Ho detto che basta un minimo di sensibilità per non infierire.
Oppure pensi che ex utenti che davano del “cornuto incapace di farsi valere” dessero realmente un aiuto a che da tradito si trovava in condizioni disperate?
Allora dire a te che è ovvio che venissi tradita perché sei “evidentemente una figa di legno” pensi che ti sarebbe stato di minimo aiuto per ricostruire la tua autostima?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Allora... non conosciamo il tenore di vita di Tommy, ma se la moglie ha sottratto quasi un milione senza che lui se ne accorga, allora probabilmente ci sono abbastanza soldi da trovarsi bene in questa situazione.
> Adesso non facciamola sembrare una vittima perché per 40 anni è stata con lui facendoli schifo.
> Come se si fosse sacrificata lei.
> Se è stata con lui per 40 anni sicuramente un motivo c’è.
> ...


L'hai tirato fuori tu Briatore. 
Io non ho detto che la moglie sia vittima, ne che si sia sacrificata. Sacrificio è una parola riportata da lei stessa nella chat con l'amante, facendo riferimento ai rapporti di sesso. 
Abbiamo letto tante volte di mogli che si danno alla castità o semi castità, con mariti che ci escono scemi. E mi pare nessuna si sia mai fatta tanti problemi. Qua i rapporti, salvo i mesi citati, non sono mancati, anche se pare fossero un sacrificio... Ripeto, a me vengono solo domande. 
Io non so in 40 anni, con 3 figli di mezzo (che fanno la famiglia), fin dove si rimanga in uno stadio iniziale, dove tu sei l'_operaia mancata_, come è stato scritto in precedenza, e lui l'uomo agiato tramite cui accedi ad un altro stile di vita. Perchè a rimanerci, dovremmo mettere in conto anche le volte che è andata dal parucchiere, dall'estetista, abiti firmati che può aver comprato, macchine, vacanze, alberghi, ma pure il pacco di merendine da 2 euro in credenza, perchè la sostanza è che sei ospite nella vita di un altro.
Se è la mia vita, invece, dei soldi ne dispongo un po' come mi va (anche sbagliando e facendo puttanate).
Quel che non è chiaro è che ora pare un furto, tanto che lei è a rischio di denuncia. Non so i termini legali in merito quali siano.
Voglio dire un conto è l'impiegata che ha accesso al conto aziendale, un conto è una moglie che ha una delega al conto del marito.
Un conto è una persona esterna alla famiglia che ti raggira, un conto è una parente stretta a cui dai dei soldi senza fare firmare niente, anche se con quei soldi ci si vuol comprare una lima per le unghie d'oro. 
Tutti questi punti e altri ancora, io non li vedo chiari. Non ho neppure capito se la moglie sia cosciente della cifra totale che è andata a versare alla sorella, o se non ci abbia fatto caso facendole dei versamenti di tanto in tanto.

Tommy parte di nuovo con l'idea di separarsi ma dopo poco fa tre passi indietro. Prima il tutto si era spostato nel figlio, pareva il problema fosse quello. Ora spostiamo tutto nella sorella (se questa i soldi se li è spesi, hai voglia che può restiturli). Anche qua non è chiaro.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che, come dice Skorpio nel suo modo sempre un strano, tu sia partito da un particolare e abbia scoperto un vaso di Pandora.


Era questo il senso del video col pesce?


----------



## Rosarose (11 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un carattere, che ho troppa fiducia è stata sempre una mia debolezza, sostanzialmente sono un buono, oggi parlando del futuro, sia economico che sentimentale con mia moglie, lei mi ha giurato sui suoi figli che non mi ha ma tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, mi ha detto che è l'unica persona della sua famiglia, aveva bisogno e lei l'ha aiutata la situazione le è sfuggita di mano.


Devi verificare, se la sorella non sia solo una persona che l'ha aiutata a distrarre i soldi; in sostanza credo che siano d'accordo entrambe per fare la bella vita alle tue spalle. Anche io penso come @Lara3 che una donna a 60 anni non scrive "mi fa schifo.." solo per accattivarsi qualcuno. Si intuisce dai tuoi sfoghi che infondo tu percepissi, di essere considerato un bancomat. 
Fossi in te però indagherei, per non avere dubbi su chi hai avuto accanto in questi anni. Prendi un investigatore privato, fai fare delle ricerche,  sui conti bancari di tua moglie. Fatti forza!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Era questo il senso del video col pesce?


Credo che intendesse che può succedere di *prendere inaspettatamente un pesce grosso* mentre si crede di giocare con una canna da pesca di plastica  per bambini.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Devi verificare, se la sorella non sia solo una persona che l'ha aiutata a distrarre i soldi; in sostanza credo che siano d'accordo entrambe per fare la bella vita alle tue spalle. Anche io penso come @Lara3 che una donna a 60 anni non scrive "mi fa schifo.." solo per accattivarsi qualcuno. Si intuisce dai tuoi sfoghi che infondo tu percepissi, di essere considerato un bancomat.
> Fossi in te però indagherei, per non avere dubbi su chi hai avuto accanto in questi anni. Prendi un investigatore privato, fai fare delle ricerche,  sui conti bancari di tua moglie. Fatti forza!


Fatti forza?
Spero d non aver mai bisogno di un supporto da te e Lara.
Roba da matti!


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai capito che io intendessi pacche sulle spalle o non mi sono spiegata o non hai capito.
> Ho detto che basta un minimo di sensibilità per non infierire.
> Oppure pensi che ex utenti che davano del “cornuto incapace di farsi valere” dessero realmente un aiuto a che da tradito si trovava in condizioni disperate?
> Allora dire a te che è ovvio che venissi tradita perché sei “evidentemente una figa di legno” pensi che ti sarebbe stato di minimo aiuto per ricostruire la tua autostima?


Dicendo così tu stai infierendo sul tradito, mentre io ho ribadito e ribadito n volte che non è colpa di Tommy se ha una moglie che si è comportata così.
Dire ad una tradita “ sei una figa di legno” è molto diverso dal dire a un tradito “ non è colpa tua, prendi solo atto che tua moglie e così e attento alla seconda batosta”, che non si è fatta attendere.
Leggiti i tuoi messaggi precedenti, stavi quasi giustificando lei  e te la prendevi con chi “ la giudicava”. 
Se questa è sensibilità verso chi è appena uscito dall’ospedale per un tradimento subito. 
Come se ci fosse qualche differenza fra il consumare un atto sessuale extraconiugale ed essere beccati mentre si accingono a farlo.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti forza?
> Spero d non aver mai bi di un supporto da te e Lara.
> Roba da matti!


Stai delirando...
La moglie ha sottratto soldi per più di 30 anni e tu stai dicendo che qualcosa di sincero c’era nel loro rapporto?


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'hai tirato fuori tu Briatore.
> Io non ho detto che la moglie sia vittima, ne che si sia sacrificata. Sacrificio è una parola riportata da lei stessa nella chat con l'amante, facendo riferimento ai rapporti di sesso.
> Abbiamo letto tante volte di mogli che si danno alla castità o semi castità, con mariti che ci escono scemi. E mi pare nessuna si sia mai fatta tanti problemi. Qua i rapporti, salvo i mesi citati, non sono mancati, anche se pare fossero un sacrificio... Ripeto, a me vengono solo domande.
> Io non so in 40 anni, con 3 figli di mezzo (che fanno la famiglia), fin dove si rimanga in uno stadio iniziale, dove tu sei l'_operaia mancata_, come è stato scritto in precedenza, e lui l'uomo agiato tramite cui accedi ad un altro stile di vita. Perchè a rimanerci, dovremmo mettere in conto anche le volte che è andata dal parucchiere, dall'estetista, abiti firmati che può aver comprato, macchine, vacanze, alberghi, ma pure il pacco di merendine da 2 euro in credenza, perchè la sostanza è che sei ospite nella vita di un altro.
> ...


Ci si aspetta da una che fa contabilità che sappia fare 30.000 X 30
Perché pensare che è una sprovveduta che non si è resa conto di quanto abbia sottratto oppure delle cose che diceva del marito ?
Poi non cambia molto dal punto di vista morale se ha sottratto quei soldi da impiegata o da socia.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'hai tirato fuori tu Briatore.
> Io non ho detto che la moglie sia vittima, ne che si sia sacrificata. Sacrificio è una parola riportata da lei stessa nella chat con l'amante, facendo riferimento ai rapporti di sesso.
> Abbiamo letto tante volte di mogli che si danno alla castità o semi castità, con mariti che ci escono scemi. E mi pare nessuna si sia mai fatta tanti problemi. Qua i rapporti, salvo i mesi citati, non sono mancati, anche se pare fossero un sacrificio... Ripeto, a me vengono solo domande.
> Io non so in 40 anni, con 3 figli di mezzo (che fanno la famiglia), fin dove si rimanga in uno stadio iniziale, dove tu sei l'_operaia mancata_, come è stato scritto in precedenza, e lui l'uomo agiato tramite cui accedi ad un altro stile di vita. Perchè a rimanerci, dovremmo mettere in conto anche le volte che è andata dal parucchiere, dall'estetista, abiti firmati che può aver comprato, macchine, vacanze, alberghi, ma pure il pacco di merendine da 2 euro in credenza, perchè la sostanza è che sei ospite nella vita di un altro.
> ...


Venire da una famiglia disastrata senza prospettive incoraggianti e trovare un marito che la aiuta a finire gli studi, un marito che aveva una famiglia agiata e prima di sposarsi aveva una casa di proprietà, possono essere motivi sufficienti per sposarsi per interesse. Mica tutti i matrimoni di interesse sono stati fatti con i miliardari. Basta trovare qualcuno che la tira fuori dalla mediocrità e per il quale un milione siano delle noccioline tanto da non accorgersi quando vengono sottratti.
Dall’altra parte cosa si può pensare di una donna che dice di non averlo mai amato ?
Non è più semplice credere che ha detto quello che pensa piuttosto che abbia detto quello che non pensa ?


----------



## void (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Venire da una famiglia disastrata senza prospettive incoraggianti e trovare un marito che la aiuta a finire gli studi, un marito che aveva una famiglia agiata e prima di sposarsi aveva una casa di proprietà, possono essere motivi sufficienti per sposarsi per interesse. Mica tutti i matrimoni di interesse sono stati fatti con i miliardari. Basta trovare qualcuno che la tira fuori dalla mediocrità e per il quale un milione siano delle noccioline tanto da non accorgersi quando vengono sottratti.
> Dall’altra parte cosa si può pensare di una donna che dice di non averlo mai amato ?
> Non è più semplice credere che ha detto quello che pensa piuttosto che abbia detto quello che non pensa ?


Speriamo non ti chiamino mai a far parte di qualche giuria


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dicendo così tu stai infierendo sul tradito, mentre io ho ribadito e ribadito n volte che non è colpa di Tommy se ha una moglie che si è comportata così.
> Dire ad una tradita “ sei una figa di legno” è molto diverso dal dire a un tradito “ non è colpa tua, prendi solo atto che tua moglie e così e attento alla seconda batosta”, che non si è fatta attendere.
> Leggiti i tuoi messaggi precedenti, stavi quasi giustificando lei  e te la prendevi con chi “ la giudicava”.
> Se questa è sensibilità verso chi è appena uscito dall’ospedale per un tradimento subito.
> Come se ci fosse qualche differenza fra il consumare un atto sessuale extraconiugale ed essere beccati mentre si accingono a farlo.


La differenza c’è eccome. E lo sai bene, per te e per tuo marito.
Insistere dicendo che lei non l’ha mai amato è peggio degli esempi che ho fatto. E avevo fatto esempi diversi proprio per non infierire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Stai delirando...
> La moglie ha sottratto soldi per più di 30 anni e tu stai dicendo che qualcosa di sincero c’era nel loro rapporto?


Ho un autocontrollo invidiabile


----------



## Lara3 (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La differenza c’è eccome. E lo sai bene, per te e per tuo marito.
> Insistere dicendo che lei non l’ha mai amato è peggio degli esempi che ho fatto. E avevo fatto esempi diversi proprio per non infierire.


È stata lei a dire che non l’abbia mai amato.
Più chiaro di così ?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fatti forza?
> Spero d non aver mai bisogno di un supporto da te e Lara.
> Roba da matti!


Mi dici cosa intendi tu per supporto?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La differenza c’è eccome. E lo sai bene, per te e per tuo marito.
> Insistere dicendo che lei non l’ha mai amato è peggio degli esempi che ho fatto. E avevo fatto esempi diversi proprio per non infierire.


Mi viene difficile pensare che lo abbia mai amato se è arrivata a rubare soldi. Vuol dire che minimo minimo pensava fosse uno scemo che non se ne sarebbe accorto. Poi oh c’è anche chi ama persone che pensa essere scemi. Il mondo è vario 
Però direi che di segnali che questa donna non provi nulla per lui ci sono e sono tanti


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi dici cosa intendi tu per supporto?


Quello che ho scritto io a Tommy e come scrivo a tutti.
Cercare di capire la situazione e come possa sopportarla meglio.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che ho scritto io a Tommy e come scrivo a tutti.
> Cercare di capire la situazione e come possa sopportarla meglio.


Ma perché sopportarla se può chiudere?
Non penso aiuti che qualcuno minimizzi una situazione che ci riguarda. Non mi sarebbe di aiuto


----------



## Marjanna (11 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ci si aspetta da una che fa contabilità che sappia fare 30.000 X 30
> Perché pensare che è una sprovveduta che non si è resa conto di quanto abbia sottratto oppure delle cose che diceva del marito ?
> Poi non cambia molto dal punto di vista morale se ha sottratto quei soldi da impiegata o da socia.


No io non ho detto che fosse una sprovveduta, ho solo preso in considerazione (senza escludere altre versioni) che lei si sia mossa semplicemente riguardo qualcosa che considerava suo (anche sbagliando in questo muoversi eventualmente). Per te lei ha certamente commesso un furto.
Io non ne sono certa (intendo dell'intenzione del furto considerato come tale), quindi rimango in sospeso.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Venire da una famiglia disastrata senza prospettive incoraggianti e trovare un marito che la aiuta a finire gli studi, un marito che aveva una famiglia agiata e prima di sposarsi aveva una casa di proprietà, possono essere motivi sufficienti per sposarsi per interesse. Mica tutti i matrimoni di interesse sono stati fatti con i miliardari. Basta trovare qualcuno che la tira fuori dalla mediocrità e per il quale un milione siano delle noccioline tanto da non accorgersi quando vengono sottratti.
> Dall’altra parte cosa si può pensare di una donna che dice di non averlo mai amato ?
> Non è più semplice credere che ha detto quello che pensa piuttosto che abbia detto quello che non pensa ?


No guarda, non a finire... da quanto lui ha detto se non era per lui lei manco un diploma prendeva.
Può essere che sia come dici tu, io la certezza non posso averla. Sono 40 anni di vita.
Non mi riesce così facile metterci sopra un'etichetta e archiviare.





Hai mai visto questo film (o letto il libro)? A me ne parlarono da piccola, era un film d'amore mi dissero. Quando lo vidi, ci trovai poco d'amore, due malati ci vidi.

_LEI E in più mi hai tradita . 
LUI Che vuoi che conti, tradire. Io non avrei mai potuto tradirti veramente neppure andando con cento donne. Eri tu la donna, sempre. 
LEI Comodo . 
LUI Il nostro amore è stato una lunga lotta per la sopraffazione._


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché sopportarla se può chiudere?
> Non penso aiuti che qualcuno minimizzi una situazione che ci riguarda. Non mi sarebbe di aiuto


Io ho minimizzato? 
Io vedo che non vede chiaramente. E penso che essere sostenuto nel credere che tutto si risolva decidendo che lui è un troppo buono (che poi equivale a fesso, cosa non molto confortante) di cui si sono approfittati moglie e cognati e figli, non lo aiuti per niente né a stare meglio, né ad affrontare la situazione.
Ad esempio Marjanna sta dando una sua opinione senza alimentare la rabbia di Tommy.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No io non ho detto che fosse una sprovveduta, ho solo preso in considerazione (senza escludere altre versioni) che lei si sia mossa semplicemente riguardo qualcosa che considerava suo (anche sbagliando in questo muoversi eventualmente). Per te lei ha certamente commesso un furto.
> Io non ne sono certa (intendo dell'intenzione del furto considerato come tale), quindi rimango in sospeso.
> 
> 
> ...


“Anonimo veneziano” è un film meraviglioso, proprio perché mette in scena quel tipo di rapporto. E quei tipi di rapporti sono diffusi. Gli incastri tra nevrosi creano legami indissolubili. Infatti i personaggi restano legati anche da separati e con il tentativo di lei di crearsi un’altra vita. Ricordiamo che non esisteva il divorzio.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho minimizzato?
> Io vedo che non vede chiaramente. E penso che essere sostenuto nel credere che tutto si risolva decidendo che lui è un troppo buono (che poi equivale a fesso, cosa non molto confortante) di cui si sono approfittati moglie e cognati e figli, non lo aiuti per niente né a stare meglio, né ad affrontare la situazione.
> Ad esempio Marjanna sta dando una sua opinione senza alimentare la rabbia di Tommy.


Ma perché aiutarlo a stare meglio? Io vorrei essere aiutata ad aver chiara la situazione anche con tutto il male che può farmi 
Altrimenti il rischio è intravedere altre possibilità che potrebbero non  esserci 
E ancora una volta non mi sento di dare speranze se le speranze non le vedo. Poi ovvio che posso sbagliarmi ma non do mai opinioni diverse dal mio sentire


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho minimizzato?
> Io vedo che non vede chiaramente. E penso che essere sostenuto nel credere che tutto si risolva decidendo che lui è un troppo buono (che poi equivale a fesso, cosa non molto confortante) di cui si sono approfittati moglie e cognati e figli, non lo aiuti per niente né a stare meglio, né ad affrontare la situazione.
> Ad esempio Marjanna sta dando una sua opinione senza alimentare la rabbia di Tommy.


Troppo buono non equivale ad essere fesso.
Che ragionamenti fai ?
Troppo buono vuol dire esattamente troppo buono.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Cavolo che mazzata..
Sulla fiducia si basano tutte le relazioni , se non ci si può fidare del partner? 
Ma addirittura mettere in difficoltà la ditta che da benessere alla famiglia . Significa che la signora ha un bel po di problemi....
Tommy è ammirevole che comunque aiuti tua moglie , mi raccomando  come dicevano in marina  culo a paratia .


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non riconosco la persona che ho amato più di me stesso per quarantanni, se trentottanni  fa ho aperto una attività, l'ho fatto per lei, per fortuna ho dato ascolto a mio padre che mi ha consigliato di non intestargli niente, visto che ci sono i miei figli, altrimenti mi troverei, non dico dove. Lei ora piange dopo che il mondo le è crollato, mi dispiace per la sua malattia, ma ne sua sorella ne suo cognato si sono degnati di andarla a trovare, ho detto a mi moglie, che per la malattia e per la convalescenza, può contare su di me, ma ormai come coppia, sia dopo quello che ho letto e quello che ha fatto, non esiste più, sono ancora a casa, ma non appena si ristabilerà me ne andrò in campagna, non la caccio di casa, può contare per i suoi bisogni su di me.


perchè tuo padre ti ha consigliato, ben 40 anni fa di non intestarle niente?
Forse lui aveva visto giusto, questa persona non era quel che appariva


----------



## bettypage (12 Ottobre 2020)

Ammazza quanto valore date ai soldi. Tutti concentrati più sull'ammanco in cassa che sulla fine di una storia.
Caro Tommy lungi da me trovare giustificazioni a tua moglie ma converrai che vale la pena prendersi del tempo per chiedersi dov eri mentre le vostre vite procedevano in parallelo. E occhio che la risposta "a farmi il mazzo per tutti" non è quella giusta. 
Buona fortuna


----------



## patroclo (12 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ammazza quanto valore date ai soldi. Tutti concentrati più sull'ammanco in cassa che sulla fine di una storia.
> Caro Tommy lungi da me trovare giustificazioni a tua moglie ma converrai che vale la pena prendersi del tempo per chiedersi dov eri mentre le vostre vite procedevano in parallelo. E occhio che la risposta "a farmi il mazzo per tutti" non è quella giusta.
> Buona fortuna


Non mi sembra tanto una questione di soldi, ma il passare da un tradimento, pesante ma parziale ad un tradimento totale che alla fine coinvolge tutti gli aspetti della loro relazione.
Tommy ha senza dubbio la colpa di non aver capito chi aveva di fianco e in una vita insieme così lunga sicuramente avrà fatto i suoi errori. La moglie però ha fatto delle scelte più che consapevoli.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché aiutarlo a stare meglio? Io vorrei essere aiutata ad aver chiara la situazione anche con tutto il male che può farmi
> Altrimenti il rischio è intravedere altre possibilità che potrebbero non  esserci
> E ancora una volta non mi sento di dare speranze se le speranze non le vedo. Poi ovvio che posso sbagliarmi ma non do mai opinioni diverse dal mio sentire


Perché ha chiesto aiuto, perché è finito in ospedale con una crisi d’ansia che gli aveva fatto temere un infarto, perché dice e fa cose contraddittorie. Perché è come uno che sta affogando. Prima lo aiuto ad andare all‘asciutto, poi lo conforto e poi sento le cose che gradualmente cerca di capire.
Infatti una delle prime cose che gli ho scritto e ho ribadito è di considerare l’opportunità di rivolgersi a uno psicoterapeuta.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Non mi sembra tanto una questione di soldi, ma il passare da un tradimento, pesante ma parziale ad un tradimento totale che alla fine coinvolge tutti gli aspetti della loro relazione.
> Tommy ha senza dubbio la colpa di non aver capito chi aveva di fianco e in una vita insieme così lunga sicuramente avrà fatto i suoi errori. La moglie però ha fatto delle scelte più che consapevoli.


Insomma. A lei non era intestato nulla, era una stipendiata con responsabilità da socia e lui, appena scoperto un messaggio (solo un messaggio) la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato annunciare la chiusura della ditta e togliere benefit, proprio come se moglie e figli fossero dipendenti.
E tra le cose che ha ritenuto importanti per definire il rapporto ci sono stati la provenienza modesta della moglie e il suo “averla fatta studiare“,  così come la disponibilità a rapporti sessuali giornalieri. 
Per me si delinea un intreccio complesso che non è valutabile con un di qui il buono, di là i cattivi.
Non credo utile in questa fase fare carico di nulla a Tommy, purtroppo l’accanimento dei fan mi porta a far notare alcune cose, e di là i cattivi, tutti, proprio tutti i componenti della famiglia.


----------



## bettypage (12 Ottobre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Non mi sembra tanto una questione di soldi, ma il passare da un tradimento, pesante ma parziale ad un tradimento totale che alla fine coinvolge tutti gli aspetti della loro relazione.
> Tommy ha senza dubbio la colpa di non aver capito chi aveva di fianco e in una vita insieme così lunga sicuramente avrà fatto i suoi errori. La moglie però ha fatto delle scelte più che consapevoli.


Lavorare tanto è scappare dalle beghe famigliari. Io i soldi li ho sempre visti come uno strumento. Sembra che aver sottratto soldi sia la colpa più grave. Dipingere lui come uno sprovveduto e lei come un'approfittatrice non lo aiuterà.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Lavorare tanto è scappare dalle beghe famigliari. Io i soldi li ho sempre visti come uno strumento. Sembra che aver sottratto soldi sia la colpa più grave. Dipingere lui come uno sprovveduto e lei come un'approfittatrice non lo aiuterà.


OK allora lei è brava e lui pure.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. A lei non era intestato nulla, era una stipendiata con responsabilità da socia e lui, appena scoperto un messaggio (solo un messaggio) la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato annunciare la chiusura della ditta e togliere benefit, proprio come se moglie e figli fossero dipendenti.
> E tra le cose che ha ritenuto importanti per definire il rapporto ci sono stati la provenienza modesta della moglie e il suo “averla fatta studiare“,  così come la disponibilità a rapporti sessuali giornalieri.
> Per me si delinea un intreccio complesso che non è valutabile con un di qui il buono, di là i cattivi.
> Non credo utile in questa fase fare carico di nulla a Tommy, purtroppo l’accanimento dei fan mi porta a far notare alcune cose, e di là i cattivi, tutti, proprio tutti i componenti della famiglia.


Dici che ha scoperto “solo un messaggio “ ???
Ma perché parli a sproposito ?
Erano pagine intere di messaggi e anche volendo ridurre tutto ad un solo messaggio, quel messaggio diceva chiaramente di NON AVERLO MAI AMATO  e che le fa schifo.
Roba da poco per te ?
E che a lei non sia intestato nulla non lo sappiamo noi, sappiamo quello che aveva detto il suocero anni fa.
Comunque aveva una grande libertà e disponibilità da poter sottrarre quasi un milione.


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Troppo buono non equivale ad essere fesso.
> Che ragionamenti fai ?
> Troppo buono vuol dire esattamente troppo buono.


Tutto chiaro no?

Il mondo si divide in buoni e cattivi.

I buoni ed i cattivi si capisce subito chi sono. (Specialmente leggendo in un forum senza verifica e possibilità di contraddittorio).

Inoltre:

I mariti vanno a puttane perché a casa ci hanno quattro fighe di legno.

I mariti non scopano più le loro mogli perché gli sono venute a noia.

Le donne sono tutte puttane, basta saper “accendere” la miccia.

Gli uomini sono tutti puttanieri, basta che qualcuna li provochi e non capiscono più nulla.

Le donne vengono da venere e gli uomini da marte.

Eppoi, cazzo, non ci sono più le mezze stagioni….


Ma un qualche senso del ridicolo, qualche dubbio su aver capito tutto, mai?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E tra le cose che ha ritenuto importanti per definire il rapporto ci sono stati la provenienza modesta della moglie e il suo “averla fatta studiare“,


----------



## spleen (12 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Lavorare tanto è scappare dalle beghe famigliari. Io i soldi li ho sempre visti come uno strumento. Sembra che aver sottratto soldi sia la colpa più grave. Dipingere lui come uno sprovveduto e lei come un'approfittatrice non lo aiuterà.


Ma farà sentire sicuramente meglio un sacco di gente qui dentro no?
Sapere che il male, il mostro, la traditrice, ladra e spergiura sta al di fuori di "noi", aiuta un sacco di gente a sentirsi meno frustrata, che ti credi?
A un animale frustrato dai qualcuno verso cui sfogarsi e vedrai che si sentirà sicuramente meglio.

A pochi qui dentro è venuto in mente di ragionare sulla sostanziale falsità e sbilanciamento del loro rapporto, già dall' inizio, ma tant'è....
Qua sembra una inutile diatriba tra colpevolisti ed innocentisti, ad una tribuna elettorale per il popolo bue.
Mah.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse che può succedere di *prendere inaspettatamente un pesce grosso* mentre si crede di giocare con una canna da pesca di plastica  per bambini.


Acqua


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ammazza quanto valore date ai soldi. Tutti concentrati più sull'ammanco in cassa che sulla fine di una storia.
> Caro Tommy lungi da me trovare giustificazioni a tua moglie ma converrai che vale la pena prendersi del tempo per chiedersi dov eri mentre le vostre vite procedevano in parallelo. E occhio che la risposta "a farmi il mazzo per tutti" non è quella giusta.
> Buona fortuna


Partiamo da un’ammissione della moglie che dice di non aver mai amato suo marito. Quindi un matrimonio in cui si parte senza incontrarsi.
Di chi è la colpa che lei lo abbia sposato senza amarlo ? 
Di Tommy solo per essere stato innamorato e senza esperienza nel capire chi ha accanto. Della moglie averlo sposato senza MAI amarlo.
Poi cosa è successo?
Si , è vero chiunque risponderebbe alla tua domanda che lui era a farsi il mazzo per tutti.
Perché è la verità. Non dice di aver vizi : gioco di carte, alcool, puttane, droga.
Semplicemente aveva due lavori.
Forse perché qualche volta aveva la barba non rasata ed era in tutta ?
Perché forse non ha mandato fiori a sua moglie ogni venerdì ?
Credi che in questo caso la moglie non avrebbe parlato di sesso con un altro, programmando incontri e magari non avrebbe sottratto un milione, ma solamente mezzo milione ?
L’avrebbe fatto comunque.
Semplicemente perché non lo ha mai amato, come lei stessa ammette.
E ci mancherebbe che Tommy si deve rendere responsabile di qualche disattenzione nei confronti di lei, con 2 lavori il giorno ha comunque 24 ore. E quel che resta, resta.
Ci mancherebbe che dopo tutto questo qualcuno arrivi alla conclusione che Tommy è stato “ assente” , che non l’ha fatta sentire donna, desiderata e che ha parte delle colpe.
Secondo me è assurdo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> OK allora lei è brava e lui pure.


Certo che si resta fermi a queste definizioni.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma farà sentire sicuramente meglio un sacco di gente qui dentro no?
> Sapere che il male, il mostro, la traditrice, ladra e spergiura sta al di fuori di "noi", aiuta un sacco di gente a sentirsi meno frustrata, che ti credi?
> A un animale frustrato dai qualcuno verso cui sfogarsi e vedrai che si sentirà sicuramente meglio.
> 
> ...


La faccenda preoccupante non è il tradimento verso il marito o il rapporto sbilanciato della coppia . 
Il problema per me è ilcomportamento della signora che per aiutare la sorella sottrae soldi dall'azienda di famiglia  a scapito dei figli . Non è una questione di soldi  ma come ha agito.
Non penso che se avesse chiesto in famiglia  di dare una mano alla sorella non avrebbe trovato un compromesso con il marito .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dici che ha scoperto “solo un messaggio “ ???
> Ma perché parli a sproposito ?
> Erano pagine intere di messaggi e anche volendo ridurre tutto ad un solo messaggio, quel messaggio diceva chiaramente di NON AVERLO MAI AMATO  e che le fa schifo.
> Roba da poco per te ?
> ...


Perché diventi offensiva quando ti si fanno notare delle falle logiche?
Hai bisogno tu del disegnino?
Guarda che lo schema di questa famiglia è intrecciato parecchio.
Capisco che sia rassicurante per te pensare che in una coppia si debba decidere chi sta di qua e chi di là, ma le relazioni, soprattutto quando conflittuali, non funzionano così.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Acqua


Spiega


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Partiamo da un’ammissione della moglie che dice di non aver mai amato suo marito. Quindi un matrimonio in cui si parte senza incontrarsi.
> Di chi è la colpa che lei lo abbia sposato senza amarlo ?
> Di Tommy solo per essere stato innamorato e senza esperienza nel capire chi ha accanto. Della moglie averlo sposato senza MAI amarlo.
> Poi cosa è successo?
> ...


Ma che film ti sei fatta?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La faccenda preoccupante non è il tradimento verso il marito o il rapporto sbilanciato della coppia .
> Il problema per me è ilcomportamento della signora che per aiutare la sorella sottrae soldi dall'azienda di famiglia  a scapito dei figli . Non è una questione di soldi  ma come ha agito.
> *Non penso che se avesse chiesto in famiglia*  di dare una mano alla sorella non avrebbe trovato un compromesso con il marito .


Veramente Tommy ha detto che non voleva dare un euro al cognatO.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiega


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Partiamo da un’ammissione della moglie che dice di non aver mai amato suo marito. Quindi un matrimonio in cui si parte senza incontrarsi.
> *Di chi è la colpa* che lei lo abbia sposato senza amarlo ?
> Di Tommy solo per essere stato innamorato e senza esperienza nel capire chi ha accanto. Della moglie averlo sposato senza MAI amarlo.
> Poi cosa è successo?
> ...


Ma vedi che non riesci a schiodare di un millimetro, neppure per un attimo dal concetto di colpa. 
E' possibile che tutto giri intorno alla colpa? Sempre, costantemente.
Ma mica solo qui, io vedo questo in modo dilagante.
Siamo a livello che si sente di qualcuno che ha una patologia e il primo pensiero è stabilire se sia colpevole o meno.
Dove eventualmente una causa diventa una colpa. E se sei colpevole... fanculo crepa.
Se due bambini giocando si mettono a litigare gli adulti si mettono a cercare il colpevole, senza tentare di capire le dinamiche e intervenire su di esse. Uno si salva, l'altro si butta giù.
E se poi si parla di politica.. apriti cielo.
Ti rendi conto che questo è assurdo. Non riesci a concepire di parlare di questi eventi della vita di Tommy senza mettere in mezzo la colpa. Se si cerca di fare una considerazione più generale in automatico vedi la colpa spostata su Tommy, quando non è così.
Non riesci a considerare che 40 anni di vita non possano essere racchiusi in una condizione totalmente statica, ma dove invece c'è del movimento, che è parte integrante della vita. E' per questo che è difficile mettere a fuoco, perchè se guardi 40 anni in un secondo vedrai una cosa così:


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Per capirci meglio, non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi, in trentanni di attività non ho mai percepito  un centesimo solo le spese per fare crescere l'azienda, non sono mai mancate le attenzioni per la famiglia fiori e tutto il resto la domenica e per le feste ho sempre cucinato io, non sono un cuoco ma me le sbrigo abbastanza bene, per quanto riguarda la sorella, il marito, persona da tenere molto alla larga, hanno una attività, la mia ditta era fornitrice, facevano gli assegni ma mia moglie non li ha mai incassati, motivo, aspetta un po. Io non ha mai guardato i conti, quando è successo quello che è successo ho trovato tutti questi assegni non incassati, al che ho dato 30 giorni di tempo per saldarmi o avrei portato gli assegni in banca. Mia cognata, mi ha detto con arroganza, fai quello che vuoi, noi non possiamo pagare.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Li è nata la lite con mia moglie parliamo di cifre molto considerevoli, che mi hanno messo in seria difficoltà. Mi dispiace per il momento che è molto fragile, la settimana prossima deve fare un ciclo di chemio, io le ho assicurato la mia vicinanza, ma come coppia non credo ci sia molto da recuperare.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché diventi offensiva quando ti si fanno notare delle falle logiche?
> Hai bisogno tu del disegnino?
> Guarda che lo schema di questa famiglia è intrecciato parecchio.
> Capisco che sia rassicurante per te pensare che in una coppia si debba decidere chi sta di qua e chi di là, ma le relazioni, soprattutto quando conflittuali, non funzionano così.


E dove sarebbe l’offesa ?


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma vedi che non riesci a schiodare di un millimetro, neppure per un attimo dal concetto di colpa.
> E' possibile che tutto giri intorno alla colpa? Sempre, costantemente.
> Ma mica solo qui, io vedo questo in modo dilagante.
> Siamo a livello che si sente di qualcuno che ha una patologia e il primo pensiero è stabilire se sia colpevole o meno.
> ...


Quindi una sposa uno senza amarlo e ... quindi tutto ok?
Io direi che non ha agito in buona fede.
Perché trovare una traduzione ad una frase così chiara scritta in italiano?
L’ha detto lei che non l’ha mai amato, mica l’ho dedotto io.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Li è nata la lite con mia moglie parliamo di cifre molto considerevoli, che mi hanno messo in seria difficoltà. Mi dispiace per il momento che è molto fragile, la settimana prossima deve fare un ciclo di chemio, io le ho assicurato la mia vicinanza, ma come coppia non credo ci sia molto da recuperare.


Sei una persona intelligente e sicuramente troverai una soluzione. 
Hai capito come stanno le cose, tu le stai vivendo, sai meglio di tutti la verità e hai agito di conseguenza. 
La cosa positiva è che hai capito anche che, quando il livello di stress è troppo alto da rischiare la salute, è meglio prendere le distanze dalla fonte di stress.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. A lei non era intestato nulla, era una stipendiata con responsabilità da socia e lui, appena scoperto un messaggio (solo un messaggio) la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato annunciare la chiusura della ditta e togliere benefit, proprio come se moglie e figli fossero dipendenti.
> E tra le cose che ha ritenuto importanti per definire il rapporto ci sono stati la provenienza modesta della moglie e il suo “averla fatta studiare“,  così come la disponibilità a rapporti sessuali giornalieri.
> Per me si delinea un intreccio complesso che non è valutabile con un di qui il buono, di là i cattivi.
> Non credo utile in questa fase fare carico di nulla a Tommy, purtroppo l’accanimento dei fan mi porta a far notare alcune cose, e di là i cattivi, tutti, proprio tutti i componenti della famiglia.


Non ho mai parlato di brutti o cattivi, in una vita passata assieme abbiamo tre figli, non abbiamo mai litigato se non per inezie, non ho mai e dico mai maltrattato lei o i miei figli, il maschio ora si sta mettendo in riga, le ragazze mi sono molto legate, la piccola mi adora, quando sono stato ricoverato non si è allontanata un minuto dal mio letto, non sto dando la colpa a nessuno, se certe situazioni non ti stanno bene, o che tua sorella ha problemi, se ne parla in famiglia, non sono mai stato un orco, sicuramente ho i miei difetti, ma ci non e ha? Se con me non stai bene, parliamone, sono sempre stato aperto al dialogo, non pugnalarmi alle spalle sparlandomi con una persona che nemmeno conosci, non togliere soldi ai tuoi figli, e poi tante lacrime di coccodrillo, perchè ti stai rendendo conto che stai perdendo un marito  la stima dei tuoi figli, che anche se io non ho detto niente loro hanno capito tutto.


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per capirci meglio, non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi, in trentanni di attività non ho mai percepito  un centesimo solo le spese per fare crescere l'azienda, non sono mai mancate le attenzioni per la famiglia fiori e tutto il resto la domenica e per le feste ho sempre cucinato io, non sono un cuoco ma me le sbrigo abbastanza bene, per quanto riguarda la sorella, il marito, persona da tenere molto alla larga, hanno una attività, la mia ditta era fornitrice, facevano gli assegni ma mia moglie non li ha mai incassati, motivo, aspetta un po. Io non ha mai guardato i conti, quando è successo quello che è successo ho trovato tutti questi assegni non incassati, al che ho dato 30 giorni di tempo per saldarmi o avrei portato gli assegni in banca. Mia cognata, mi ha detto con arroganza, fai quello che vuoi, noi non possiamo pagare.


Non devi giustificarti tu.
Una sorella accetta tanti soldi senza scrupoli e l’altra ... boh.
Molto simili mi sembrano.


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi una sposa uno senza amarlo e ... quindi tutto ok?
> Io direi che non ha agito in buona fede.
> Perché trovare una traduzione ad una frase così chiara scritta in italiano?
> L’ha detto lei che non l’ha mai amato, mica l’ho dedotto io.


Lara ti si è incantato il disco. Datti una piccola botta sulla testa


----------



## Lara3 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Lara ti si è incantato il disco. Datti una piccola botta sulla testa


Prendo atto che per la maggior parte degli utenti di tradinet è una cosa normale sposarsi senza amare il coniuge.

Boh.. penso di aver meglio da fare.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Il dubbio è legittimo. Ma si sempre “come se fosse vero” anche perché non si può fare diversamente


----------



## void (12 Ottobre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma farà sentire sicuramente meglio un sacco di gente qui dentro no?
> Sapere che il male, il mostro, la traditrice, ladra e spergiura sta al di fuori di "noi", aiuta un sacco di gente a sentirsi meno frustrata, che ti credi?
> A un animale frustrato dai qualcuno verso cui sfogarsi e vedrai che si sentirà sicuramente meglio.
> 
> ...


In linea generale, anche al di fuori della vicenda in questione, concordo con te, 
Nello specifico quello che mi lascia perplesso, senza voler con questo giustificare comportamenti ingiustificabili, e' sentir parlare di questa vicenda come se Tommy61 e la moglie (e pure i figli) fossero amici di famiglia, con i quali, grazie ad una frequentazione di lunghissima data, non ci sono segreti.
Mah!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quindi una sposa uno senza amarlo e ... quindi tutto ok?
> Io direi che non ha agito in buona fede.
> Perché trovare una traduzione ad una frase così chiara scritta in italiano?
> L’ha detto lei che non l’ha mai amato, mica l’ho dedotto io.


Proviamo così.
C’è stato un momento in cui tu hai provato ribrezzo per tuo marito?
Certamente sì.
Lascia perdere il fatto che è COLPA sua.
Il tuo ribrezzo definisce TUTTO il vostro matrimonio? Hai concepito i figli nel ribrezzo?


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Prendo atto che per la maggior parte degli utenti di tradinet è una cosa normale sposarsi senza amare il coniuge.
> 
> Boh.. penso di aver meglio da fare.


Tu lo sai per certo che lei non lo abbia mai amato? Lascia stare il messaggio che ha scritto ad uno sconosciuto.
Tu lo sai?
Io no e, a quanto ho capito, nemmeno Tommy. Ha appena sostenuto che in 40 anni le cose tra di loro sono sempre andate bene.
Non possiamo essere certi dei veri sentimenti che abbracciano le nostre relazioni, come si fa ad avere la presunzione di sapere quelli degli altri?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dubbio è legittimo. Ma si sempre “come se fosse vero” anche perché non si può fare diversamente


Se è vero, voglio il nome della banca di Tommy dove pur avendo il conto pieno di ammanchi, sono così buoni che non ti dicono nulla.

E quando un giorno per caso  te ne accorgi il direttore ti dice che non c'è problema e si sistema tutto.

E poi dicono male del nostro sistema bancario, certi incompetenti


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché diventi offensiva quando ti si fanno notare delle falle logiche?
> Hai bisogno tu del disegnino?
> Guarda che lo schema di questa famiglia è intrecciato parecchio.
> Capisco che sia rassicurante per te pensare che in una coppia si debba decidere chi sta di qua e chi di là, ma le relazioni, soprattutto quando conflittuali, non funzionano così.


Che il rapporto co


Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente Tommy ha detto che non voleva dare un euro al cognatO.


Vero,  quindi dici che lei ha agito bene? 
Anche seTommy  ha scritto che già una volta aveva dato dei soldi senza battere ciglio, anche se il cognato non li ha restituiti senza rinfacciarlo alla moglie...... 
Poi bastava poco bestava assumere il cognato almeno se li sarebbe sudati .


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non ho mai parlato di brutti o cattivi, in una vita passata assieme abbiamo tre figli, non abbiamo mai litigato se non per inezie, non ho mai e dico mai maltrattato lei o i miei figli, il maschio ora si sta mettendo in riga, le ragazze mi sono molto legate, la piccola mi adora, quando sono stato ricoverato non si è allontanata un minuto dal mio letto, non sto dando la colpa a nessuno, se certe situazioni non ti stanno bene, o che tua sorella ha problemi, se ne parla in famiglia, non sono mai stato un orco, sicuramente ho i miei difetti, ma ci non e ha? Se con me non stai bene, parliamone, sono sempre stato aperto al dialogo, non pugnalarmi alle spalle sparlandomi con una persona che nemmeno conosci, non togliere soldi ai tuoi figli, e poi tante lacrime di coccodrillo, perchè ti stai rendendo conto che stai perdendo un marito  la stima dei tuoi figli, che anche se io non ho detto niente loro hanno capito tutto.


Non mi rivolgevo a te in quel post e l’ho detto chiaramente.
Non la sto mettendo sul piano del giudizio, ma sulla comprensione.
Vedi? Tu stai cercando di vedere se hai COLPE e non ne trovi. Giustamente. L’ho fatto anch’io. Ogni forma di tradimento è vissuta come una punizione e ci si domanda cosa si possa aver fatto per essere stati puniti così atrocemente.
Ho provato questa situazione e mi sono posta le stesse domande e ne sono uscita ASSOLTA.
Poi con il tempo ho capito, grazie all’incontro qui con molti traditori, che il tradimento NON È UNA PUNIZIONE è solo una azione attraverso la quale chi tradisce vuole stare bene. 
Non viene fatto contro il tradito, ma nonostante il tradito e, talvolta, è, come una droga, un’auto prescrizione per uscire (in modo sbagliato, proprio come usando sostanze) da uno stato depressivo relazionale che si è costruito in due. È ovvio che il tradito stesse benissimo. Infatti, chi si è prescritto una cura a base di omissioni e menzogne, è chi stava meno bene.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che il rapporto co
> 
> Vero,  quindi dici che lei ha agito bene?
> Anche seTommy  ha scritto che già una volta aveva dato dei soldi senza battere ciglio, anche se il cognato non li ha restituiti senza rinfacciarlo alla moglie......
> Poi bastava poco bestava assumere il cognato almeno se li sarebbe sudati .


Non sto dicendo niente.
Stanno dicendo troppo altri. Lara ha anche deciso che mentre percorrevano la navata la moglie ventenne avesse già programmato tutto...
Sto dicendo che Tommy, non sua moglie, ha detto delle cose che possono far pensare che non si possa, come sempre, ma ancor di più in questo caso, decidere con una linea netta che vi è una cattiva che ha tutte le colpe, ma che in questa famiglia vi fossero intrecci di potere affettivo e sentimentali complessi.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo niente.
> Stanno dicendo troppo altri. Lara ha anche deciso che mentre percorrevano la navata la moglie ventenne avesse già programmato tutto...
> Sto dicendo che Tommy, non sua moglie, ha detto delle cose che possono far pensare che non si possa, come sempre, ma ancor di più in questo caso, decidere con una linea netta che vi è una cattiva che ha tutte le colpe, ma che in questa famiglia vi fossero intrecci di potere affettivo e sentimentali complessi.


Ora mi ripeto . I problemi di coppia ci sono e ci saranno sempre . La cosa che mi suona strano è la dipendenza della moglie verso la sorella . 
Una dipendenza che ha rischiato di rovinare il  benessere e della sua famiglia.
Da genitore non lo concepisco...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ora mi ripeto . I problemi di coppia ci sono e ci saranno sempre . La cosa che mi suona strano è la dipendenza della moglie verso la sorella .
> Una dipendenza che ha rischiato di rovinare il  benessere e della sua famiglia.
> Da genitore non lo concepisco...


In tutte le famiglie ci sono relazioni complesse, anche in quelle di origine.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma. A lei non era intestato nulla, era una stipendiata con responsabilità da socia e lui, appena scoperto un messaggio (solo un messaggio) la prima cosa che ha fatto è stato annunciare la chiusura della ditta e togliere benefit, proprio come se moglie e figli fossero dipendenti.
> E tra le cose che ha ritenuto importanti per definire il rapporto ci sono stati la provenienza modesta della moglie e il suo “averla fatta studiare“,  così come la disponibilità a rapporti sessuali giornalieri.
> Per me si delinea un intreccio complesso che non è valutabile con un di qui il buono, di là i cattivi.
> Non credo utile in questa fase fare carico di nulla a Tommy, purtroppo l’accanimento dei fan mi porta a far notare alcune cose, e di là i cattivi, tutti, proprio tutti i componenti della famiglia.


Ma sai, si sta parlando di una donna che a 20 anni ha sposato un uomo, mi pare di capire, superiore a livello economico, sociale e culturale. 
Un buon partito, come si diceva una volta. 
Ho notato da subito l'autorità di Tommy nella faccenda, Lui come fulcro della famiglia. 
Riferendomi alla moglie, le ha dato un'istruzione, un lavoro, una famiglia e il benessere.
Mi ricorda un po quei matrimonio combinati. 
Cosa è successo nel frattempo, tutto può essere, a partire dal fatto che non si può basare un matrimonio sulla riconoscenza. 
Ho difesa lei che potrebbe avere usato parole, nella chat con l'altro, impropriamente (es.mi fai pena). 
Dall'altra non riesco a capacitarmi sulla sottrazione di denaro alla famiglia a favore della famiglia d'origine. 
Mi ha fatto molto pensare il suggerimento del padre di Tommy di non intestare nulla alla moglie


----------



## patroclo (12 Ottobre 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Lavorare tanto è scappare dalle beghe famigliari. Io i soldi li ho sempre visti come uno strumento. Sembra che aver sottratto soldi sia la colpa più grave. *Dipingere lui come uno sprovveduto e lei come un'approfittatrice non lo aiuterà.*


Non ho capito dove hai letto questo, sapendo la parzialità delle discussionioni, nel dubbio, non mi sbilancio mai affibiando colpe univoche. Indubbiamente le ne ha fatte tante e questo, in assoluto, mica si può ignorare


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sai, si sta parlando di una donna che a 20 anni ha sposato un uomo, mi pare di capire, superiore a livello economico, sociale e culturale.
> Un buon partito, come si diceva una volta.
> Ho notato da subito l'autorità di Tommy nella faccenda, Lui come fulcro della famiglia.
> Riferendomi alla moglie, le ha dato un'istruzione, un lavoro, una famiglia e il benessere.
> ...


I matrimoni combinati però venivano decisi a freddo, dalle famiglie, non certo sul cavallo di emozioni o su impulsi. Era la base di quella alcuni qui chiamano azienda-famiglia, quella che pure se la passione si è persa nella notte dei tempi, funziona bene benissimo. Nell'azienda famiglia che funziona ogni componente ha un suo valore, ed è nell'interesse reciproco di tutti che si porta avanti. Restituisce uno stato di benessere.
Quello che mancava nei matrimoni combinati, salvo colpi di fortuna, era proprio la passione autentica, l'emozione, ma negli anni si poteva imparare a provare affetto, era questo che si diceva alle giovani, che pure se l'altro era un perfetto sconosciuto che magari neppure piaceva nell'aspetto, col tempo imparavi a volergli bene.
Qui di benessere ne vedo poco. A partire da Tommy, che nel suo troppo buono pare si sia sacrificato nel lavoro per un bene che non ho capito se ha goduto, e non mi riferisco al godere dei rapporti con la moglie. Dall'altra parte lei pare si sia sacrificata nelle concessioni a letto, se poi quei soldi spesi, rubati, o regalati ne abbia goduto davvero non lo sappiamo.
Forse sarebbe da capire per loro se questo senso di sacrificio, almeno nei 40 anni vissuti, abbia portato piacere e bene nelle loro vite. Altrimenti che possano essere, pure entrambe, incacchiattelli forte lo terrei da conto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma sai, si sta parlando di una donna che a 20 anni ha sposato un uomo, mi pare di capire, superiore a livello economico, sociale e culturale.
> Un buon partito, come si diceva una volta.
> Ho notato da subito l'autorità di Tommy nella faccenda, Lui come fulcro della famiglia.
> Riferendomi alla moglie, le ha dato un'istruzione, un lavoro, una famiglia e il benessere.
> ...


Il suggerimento del padre indica uno stile educativo e i valori di famiglia. 
Sono tutti elementi che fanno intuire una situazione complessa.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se è vero, voglio il nome della banca di Tommy dove pur avendo il conto pieno di ammanchi, sono così buoni che non ti dicono nulla.
> 
> E quando un giorno per caso  te ne accorgi il direttore ti dice che non c'è problema e si sistema tutto.
> 
> E poi dicono male del nostro sistema bancario, certi incompetenti


Non mi sono spiegato bene non ci sono ammanchi nelle banche ma nell'azienda le banche mi hanno semplicemente aumentato il fido


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo mia moglie è cresciuta senza l'affetto dei genitori, ha un fratello che lavora con me da 30 anni ed è una persona stupenda, anche la sorella non è male ma il marito è un delinquente vive di espedienti, io non mi sono mai rifiutato di aiutare la sorella, i miei nipoti lavorano nella mia azienda.
praticamente considerando i miei nipoti e mio cognato nell' azienda lavorano tutti i parenti di mia moglie.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

In tutta questa cosa negativa dopo vent'anni ho riniziato a fumare, ieri mi sono fumato due pacchetti di sigarette e questo è male


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I matrimoni combinati però venivano decisi a freddo, dalle famiglie, non certo sul cavallo di emozioni o su impulsi. Era la base di quella alcuni qui chiamano azienda-famiglia, quella che pure se la passione si è persa nella notte dei tempi, funziona bene benissimo. Nell'azienda famiglia che funziona ogni componente ha un suo valore, ed è nell'interesse reciproco di tutti che si porta avanti. Restituisce uno stato di benessere.
> Quello che mancava nei matrimoni combinati, salvo colpi di fortuna, era proprio la passione autentica, l'emozione, ma negli anni si poteva imparare a provare affetto, era questo che si diceva alle giovani, che pure se l'altro era un perfetto sconosciuto che magari neppure piaceva nell'aspetto, col tempo imparavi a volergli bene.
> Qui di benessere ne vedo poco. A partire da Tommy, che nel suo troppo buono pare si sia sacrificato nel lavoro per un bene che non ho capito se ha goduto, e non mi riferisco al godere dei rapporti con la moglie. Dall'altra parte lei pare si sia sacrificata nelle concessioni a letto, se poi quei soldi spesi, rubati, o regalati ne abbia goduto davvero non lo sappiamo.
> Forse sarebbe da capire per loro se questo senso di sacrificio, almeno nei 40 anni vissuti, abbia portato piacere e bene nelle loro vite. Altrimenti che possano essere, pure entrambe, incacchiattelli forte lo terrei da conto.


Non si è trattato di un matrimonio combinato, sono stato innamorato di mia moglie,e lei lo era di me "almeno credo" non credo che mi ha preso in giro per quarantanni, credo che, alla soglia dei sessantanni ha cercato delle emozioni, che io suo coetaneo  non ci davo,


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Criticatemi se volete ma io in vita mia sessualmente ho conosciuto solo lei, non ho mai pensato di tradire.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo mia moglie è cresciuta senza l'affetto dei genitori, ha un fratello che lavora con me da 30 anni ed è una persona stupenda, anche la sorella non è male ma il marito è un delinquente vive di espedienti, io non mi sono mai rifiutato di aiutare la sorella, i miei nipoti lavorano nella mia azienda.
> praticamente considerando i miei nipoti e mio cognato nell' azienda lavorano tutti i parenti di mia moglie.


Quindi dei 20 dipendenti, per i quali  ti dispiacerebbe chiudere, ma volevi chiudere per andare a pescare (e insegnare, ma si sa è come non lavorare) per un messaggio di tua moglie, la metà  sono praticamente parenti?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non si è trattato di un matrimonio combinato, sono stato innamorato di mia moglie,e lei lo era di me "almeno credo" non credo che mi ha preso in giro per quarantanni, credo che, alla soglia dei sessantanni ha cercato delle emozioni, che io suo coetaneo  non ci davo,


Adesso sei ragionevole.
Mi sembra che tu sia piuttosto contraddittorio.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

d


Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi dei 20 dipendenti, per i quali  ti dispiacerebbe chiudere, ma volevi chiudere per andare a pescare (e insegnare, ma si sa è come non lavorare) per un messaggio di tua moglie, la metà  sono praticamente parenti?


Di mia moglie non miei anche se ci sono affezionato.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso sei ragionevole.
> Mi sembra che tu sia piuttosto contraddittorio.


spiegami dove sono contraddittorio ho amato mia moglie, ora mi sto rendendo conto di certe cose


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Forse sono stato un ingenuo su questo ti dò ragione ma contraddittorio non lo accetto forse ho amato una persona , o l'immagine che era nella mia mente, forse lei non mi ha mai amato ma a sessantanni, non cerco più risposte, faccio solo un bilancio, alle domande che ho fatto a lei ho solo avuto risposte molto vaghe.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho creato l'azienda per me, ma per mia moglie e i suoi che erano in mezzo ad una strada. E' partita da poco all'epoca lavoravano solo mia moglie e suo fratello, negli anni successivi è cresciuta in maniera esponenziale tanto che ora ci sono quasi trenta dipendenti ventidue fissi e 8 rappresentanti.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In tutta questa cosa negativa dopo vent'anni ho riniziato a fumare, ieri mi sono fumato due pacchetti di sigarette e questo è male


Che fumi, di bòno?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Forse sono stato un ingenuo su questo ti dò ragione ma contraddittorio non lo accetto forse ho amato una persona , o l'immagine che era nella mia mente, forse lei non mi ha mai amato ma a sessantanni, non cerco più risposte, faccio solo un bilancio, alle domande che ho fatto a lei ho solo avuto risposte molto vaghe.


Ecco sul bilancio d'ora in avanti una occhiatina ogni 2/3 anni io ce la darei

Una ventina di minuti ogni 3 anni eh, giusto per vedere il conto crediti Vs clienti


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che fumi, di bòno?


merit


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco sul bilancio d'ora in avanti una occhiatina ogni 2/3 anni io ce la darei
> 
> Una ventina di minuti ogni 3 anni eh, giusto per vedere il conto crediti Vs clienti


no ogni fornitura


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> merit


.. Più gusto e meno nicotiiiina.. 
Più gusto e meno nicotiiiina.. 
Meri merit merit merit merit merit merit.. 
La. Leggerissima.. 

Te la ricordi anche tu la musichetta della reclame di quei tempi?


----------



## Vera (12 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegato bene non ci sono ammanchi nelle banche ma nell'azienda le banche mi hanno semplicemente aumentato il fido


Quindi i soldi alla sorella venivano dati in contanti?


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse che può succedere di *prendere inaspettatamente un pesce grosso* mentre si crede di giocare con una canna da pesca di plastica  per bambini.





Skorpio ha detto:


> Acqua


Il pesce è stato precedente già pescato dal padre, ed è già ancorato alla canna del bambino, che lo leva dall'acqua con facilità con una sola mano senza che il pesce faccia resistenza. 
Quindi... non tutto è come può sembrare?

Acqua, fuoco, fuochino?


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Quando è la moglie a fotterti, non ho più fiducia per nessuno lunedì vado a versare gli assegni del cognatino


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Poi gli levo pure le mutande


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il pesce è stato precedente già pescato dal padre, ed è già ancorato alla canna del bambino, che lo leva dall'acqua con facilità con una sola mano senza che il pesce faccia resistenza.
> Quindi... non tutto è come può sembrare?
> 
> Acqua, fuoco, fuochino?


È una possibile chiave di lettura


----------



## Marjanna (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una possibile chiave di lettura


Ma è quella che volevi dare tu o un'altra?


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una possibile chiave di lettura


Non è una chiave di lettura sono una persona molto accomodante nel paese da dove vengo si dice" per un cornuto un cornuto e mezzo" so che mio cognato e sua moglie non mi possono pagare, ma una istanza di fallimento che sto preparando li mettono ko non ho più intenzione di farmi prendere in quel posto, con mia moglie ho già definito quello che c'era da definire, ho intenzione di mettere in liquidazione tutto.Le mie figlie lavorano,  Con mio figlio ho fatto un bel discorso, L'azienda ho già trovato chi la compra. non voglio più fare un ca........... con i soldi dell'azienda con il mio stipendio a posso vivere. Mia moglie non si può permettere di vivere la vita che ha vissuto, ma è il prezzo da pagare per una persona che "non ha mai amato" sono cavoli suoi da oggi in poi, si trova solo con un pugno di mosche. Sinceramente non so se farla abitare nella mia casa. O vendo tutto e va a fare in quel posto, se vado per via giudiziale, ci sono i presupposti, lei potrebbe percepire una pensione visto che ha più di trent'anni di contribuzione, la casa, è di mia esclusiva proprietà, la casa al mare è eredità dei miei, Ditemi perchè dovrei continuare e per chi  a rompermi il mazzo.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Sono stanco, non mi sento sereno di continuare, voglio essere sereno, in questi giorni la pressione ha fatto il valzer, per chi, per una moglie che non mi ha mai amato.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Io posso vivere, ho realizzato le mie figlie, con mio figlio ho raggiunto ad un accordo, lui non è intenzionato a lavorare in azienda. Perchè devo sacrificare  la mia vita. Cercherò per i giorni della vita che mi rimangono di viverla serena


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Forse sarò anche fatalista m non voglio più vivere con una persona che non mi sa rispondere.


----------



## tommy61 (12 Ottobre 2020)

In vita mia non ho mai bevuto, fumavo qualche sigaretta a diciassette anni ho fumato uno un pò di erba, ma mi sono messo in riga da più di trentanni non fumavo, l'altro ieri mi sono fumato due pacchetti di merit e mi sono bevuto una bottiglia di martell, mi sono svegliato da zombie, non sono questo, la mia salute è importante. Non ho più intenzione di ridurmi così


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che fumi, di bòno?


Cicoria


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi i soldi alla sorella venivano dati in contanti?


No, la sorella ritirava forniture che non pagava.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> spiegami dove sono contraddittorio ho amato mia moglie, ora mi sto rendendo conto di certe cose


Se rileggi solo i tuoi post forse lo vedi. 
Comunque non è importante, è normale essere confusi, addolorati, vendicativi e rivendicativi.
Non vuoi perdere la posizione dominante. Va bene così.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non è una chiave di lettura sono una persona molto accomodante nel paese da dove vengo si dice" per un cornuto un cornuto e mezzo" so che mio cognato e sua moglie non mi possono pagare, ma una istanza di fallimento che sto preparando li mettono ko non ho più intenzione di farmi prendere in quel posto, con mia moglie ho già definito quello che c'era da definire, ho intenzione di mettere in liquidazione tutto.Le mie figlie lavorano,  Con mio figlio ho fatto un bel discorso, L'azienda ho già trovato chi la compra. non voglio più fare un ca........... con i soldi dell'azienda con il mio stipendio a posso vivere. Mia moglie non si può permettere di vivere la vita che ha vissuto, ma è il prezzo da pagare per una persona che "non ha mai amato" sono cavoli suoi da oggi in poi, si trova solo con un pugno di mosche. Sinceramente non so se farla abitare nella mia casa. O vendo tutto e va a fare in quel posto, se vado per via giudiziale, ci sono i presupposti, lei potrebbe percepire una pensione visto che ha più di trent'anni di contribuzione, la casa, è di mia esclusiva proprietà, la casa al mare è eredità dei miei, Ditemi perchè dovrei continuare e per chi  a rompermi il mazzo.


Ciao.
Trovo (e preferisco dirlo in sincerità) molto inverosimile la storia dell'ammanco, sia pure che a volte la realtà può superare la fantasia.
Dall'inizio della storia che ci hai raccontato i soldi (e comunque l'aspetto finanziario) la hanno fatta da padrone. Tua moglie lavorava come contabile/amministrativa. Idem tua figlia. E 1 milione di euro (sia pure in anni) è dura che possa sparire senza lasciare tracce in una azienda. Specialmente da sotto gli occhi di uno che - come te - ha pensato subito alla "messa a stecchetto" dell'intera famiglia, quindi senz'altro mica troppo "staccato" dai soldi. Abbastanza inverosimile che uno possa poi trovare da un computer - da un giorno con l'altro - tutta questa evidenza degli ammanchi, non trovi?


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Trovo (e preferisco dirlo in sincerità) molto inverosimile la storia dell'ammanco, sia pure che a volte la realtà può superare la fantasia.
> Dall'inizio della storia che ci hai raccontato i soldi (e comunque l'aspetto finanziario) la hanno fatta da padrone. Tua moglie lavorava come contabile/amministrativa. Idem tua figlia. E 1 milione di euro (sia pure in anni) è dura che possa sparire senza lasciare tracce in una azienda. Specialmente da sotto gli occhi di uno che - come te - ha pensato subito alla "messa a stecchetto" dell'intera famiglia, quindi senz'altro mica troppo "staccato" dai soldi. Abbastanza inverosimile che uno possa poi trovare da un computer - da un giorno con l'altro - tutta questa evidenza degli ammanchi, non trovi?


La storia dei soldi l’ha scoperta un commercialista che lui ha incaricato da quando sta male.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> La storia dei soldi l’ha scoperta un commercialista che lui ha incaricato da quando sta male.


Riporto parola per parola:

_Per capirci meglio, non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi, in trentanni di attività non ho mai percepito un centesimo solo le spese per fare crescere l'azienda, non sono mai mancate le attenzioni per la famiglia fiori e tutto il resto la domenica e per le feste ho sempre cucinato io, non sono un cuoco ma me le sbrigo abbastanza bene, per quanto riguarda la sorella, il marito, persona da tenere molto alla larga, hanno una attività, la mia ditta era fornitrice, facevano gli assegni ma mia moglie non li ha mai incassati, motivo, aspetta un po. Io non ha mai guardato i conti, quando è successo quello che è successo ho trovato tutti questi assegni non incassati, al che ho dato 30 giorni di tempo per saldarmi o avrei portato gli assegni in banca. Mia cognata, mi ha detto con arroganza, fai quello che vuoi, noi non possiamo pagare. _

Le fatture IMPAGATE non le scopre un commercialista 

E gli assegni non mandati all'incasso (si può mandarli all'incasso a distanza di anni.... boh, ora non ho voglia di googlare  ) messi e conservati in bella vista?
Non sappiamo che tipo di forniture, ma hai voglia a fare assegni per un milione di euro.

In ogni caso la mia opinione l'ho detta, ora mi taccio.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In vita mia non ho mai bevuto, fumavo qualche sigaretta a diciassette anni ho fumato uno un pò di erba, ma mi sono messo in riga da più di trentanni non fumavo, l'altro ieri mi sono fumato due pacchetti di merit e mi sono bevuto una bottiglia di martell, mi sono svegliato da zombie, non sono questo, la mia salute è importante. Non ho più intenzione di ridurmi così


Non puoi rovinarti la vita così e per che cosa ?
A 60 anni ti puoi facilmente trovare una donna di 40 senza le rughe di tua moglie e cosa più importante che ti ami veramente.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Riporto parola per parola:
> 
> _Per capirci meglio, non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi, in trentanni di attività non ho mai percepito un centesimo solo le spese per fare crescere l'azienda, non sono mai mancate le attenzioni per la famiglia fiori e tutto il resto la domenica e per le feste ho sempre cucinato io, non sono un cuoco ma me le sbrigo abbastanza bene, per quanto riguarda la sorella, il marito, persona da tenere molto alla larga, hanno una attività, la mia ditta era fornitrice, facevano gli assegni ma mia moglie non li ha mai incassati, motivo, aspetta un po. Io non ha mai guardato i conti, quando è successo quello che è successo ho trovato tutti questi assegni non incassati, al che ho dato 30 giorni di tempo per saldarmi o avrei portato gli assegni in banca. Mia cognata, mi ha detto con arroganza, fai quello che vuoi, noi non possiamo pagare. _
> 
> Le fatture IMPAGATE non le scopre un commercialista


In un messaggio precedente parlava del commercialista che aveva scoperta delle irregolarità.Non vado a cercare fra i vecchi, ma  il messaggio è lì.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In un messaggio precedente parlava del commercialista che aveva scoperta delle irregolarità.Non vado a cercare fra i vecchi, ma  il messaggio è lì.


Ho editato il mio messaggio.
Occhei, ho espresso la mia opinione


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non avevo mai controllato, ma dopo quello che è successo, per mandare aventi l'attività ho assunto un commercialista, appena mi ha posto davanti il problema di questo ammanco ho fatto le ricerche con le banche e ho visto che mensilmente faceva un bonifico alla sorella, tu sai che tuo cognato mi ha fottuto 10 milioni, non ha pagato i fornitori, ma si è comprato un'auto, e tu a mia insaputa mandi a tua sorella tutto il guadagno dell'azienda e anche di più, tanto da mettere in difficoltà tutta, l'attività, solo perchè hai un coglione di marito che si fida di te.


Ecco Foglia !


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco Foglia !


Però dice anche che ha trovato assegni non incassati di forniture. 
Quindi doppia sottrazione?


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però dice anche che ha trovato assegni non incassati di forniture.
> Quindi doppia sottrazione?


----------



## Martes (13 Ottobre 2020)

Grande! 





Lara3 ha detto:


> Non puoi rovinarti la vita così e per che cosa ?
> A 60 anni ti puoi facilmente trovare una donna di 40 senza le rughe di tua moglie e cosa più importante che ti ami veramente.


Grande! finalmente una cosa sensata in questo 3d


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco Foglia !


Io so che i bilanci vanno depositati ogni anno in Camera di Commercio. Poi, come uno apposta i crediti in sofferenza, non so. So che è abbastanza difficile anche per società quotate (quindi con determinati requisiti dimensionali) appostare certe perdite 
Curioso anche che si trovino "mazzi" di assegni non mandati all'incasso, non appena il commercialista scopre incassi mai avvenuti. A me pare inverosimile, comunque ribadisco ho solo espresso un'opinione.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però dice anche che ha trovato assegni non incassati di forniture.
> Quindi doppia sottrazione?


Più che altro, l'IVA versata PER ANNI su fatture mai pagate (per anni) dove la vogliamo mettere? 

Cioé: se è è (quasi) fantastico....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che altro, l'IVA versata PER ANNI su fatture mai pagate (per anni) dove la vogliamo mettere?
> 
> Cioé: se è è (quasi) fantastico....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Poi gli levo pure le mutande


Suvvia non esageriamo, è il momento invece di capitalizzare tutto quanto ti è accaduto, altro che vendette 

È il. Momento del perdono e della comprensione 
"Tommy il misericordioso" resti vicino a tua moglie e condoni il debito al cognato. 

ma ci pensi a quanta topa ti può tornare indietro? 

Già qui dentro, e non sono certo io a suggerirtelo, come puoi notare, , te ne puoi trombare 2 o 3 a mani basse, per la persona di te che ne puoi far uscire . 

È questo è solo l'inizio!


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non volevo giustificare nessuno. La cifra è decisamente alta.
> E' solo che dietro ci sono 40 anni, 40 anni di entrambe. Una vita.
> Vedi restare 40 anni con uno che non ami per soldi, fotti la tua stessa vita.
> Avere 3 figli da un uomo che schifi, mi sembra improbabile. Tu stessa sai come lo schifo non ti ha reso più possibile avere rapporti con tuo marito.
> Non mi vengono risposte, solo domande.


Cosa c'è di improbabile?
Con quell'uomo ti crei la famiglia che vuoi, quello che ti manca lo cerchi altrove, tanto lui, per lavorare, sarà sempre fuori casa.
Non sono 40 anni buttati, affatto.
Ho conosciuto una donna, un anno e più fa, che era nella stessa situazione. 
Non credo si piangesse addosso, malgrado quello che diceva del marito. Una donna piacente e serena non resta mai tanto sola. 
Non è neppure più obbligata a farci sesso col marito.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho un carattere, che ho troppa fiducia è stata sempre una mia debolezza, sostanzialmente sono un buono, oggi parlando del futuro, sia economico che sentimentale con mia moglie, lei mi ha giurato sui suoi figli che non mi ha ma tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, mi ha detto che è l'unica persona della sua famiglia, aveva bisogno e lei l'ha aiutata la situazione le è sfuggita di mano.


Ti fidi proprio perché tu non faresti mai quello che gli altri fanno a te, non ti passa proprio per la testa.
Gli altri lo sanno.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La differenza c’è eccome. E lo sai bene, per te e per tuo marito.
> Insistere dicendo che lei non l’ha mai amato è peggio degli esempi che ho fatto. E avevo fatto esempi diversi proprio per non infierire.


Ma perché incarognirsi sul fatto che l'abbia amato a  suo tempo o meno quando ci sono dei fatti evidenti che lei si sia comportata da stronza?
Chi se ne frega se l'ha sposato perché era un buon partito o per amore, quando lo ha trattato come un pirla per tutta la vita.
Non è che tutte le donne perché donne sono delle anime belle e vittime alla nascita per genere.
Lei ha fatto quello che voleva alle spalle di lui. 
Lo ha fatto per una vita. 
Anche a me mia moglie ha detto la stessa cosa e i nostri litigi sono sempre per soldi. 
Non so se non mi abbia mai amato, ma mi è bastato guardare la faccia che aveva nel 2014 quando era innamorata dell'amante, per capire che non l'aveva mai avuta con me. 
Ci si sposa anche perché si vuole bene.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> *Anche a me mia moglie ha detto la stessa cosa e i nostri litigi sono sempre per soldi.*


Davvero?


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per capirci meglio, non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi, in trentanni di attività non ho mai percepito  un centesimo solo le spese per fare crescere l'azienda, non sono mai mancate le attenzioni per la famiglia fiori e tutto il resto la domenica e per le feste ho sempre cucinato io, non sono un cuoco ma me le sbrigo abbastanza bene, per quanto riguarda la sorella, il marito, persona da tenere molto alla larga, hanno una attività, la mia ditta era fornitrice, facevano gli assegni ma mia moglie non li ha mai incassati, motivo, aspetta un po. Io non ha mai guardato i conti, quando è successo quello che è successo ho trovato tutti questi assegni non incassati, al che ho dato 30 giorni di tempo per saldarmi o avrei portato gli assegni in banca. Mia cognata, mi ha detto con arroganza, fai quello che vuoi, noi non possiamo pagare.


Che tu non abbia mai dato importanza ai soldi è intuibile.
Ti saresti accorto subito degli ammanchi. 
E non avresti dato totale fiducia a tua moglie nel gestirli.
Cosa che ho fatto anch'io, pur con stipendi da impiegati. 
Quando mia moglie mi ha tradito, mi sono ritrovato con poche centinaia di euro in mano. 
Lei sapeva benissimo che non avrei potuto fare niente. 
Ancora oggi mi minaccia di ridurmi sul lastrico, in quanto, come mamma, avrebbe tutto lei in una separazione. 
In effetti avrebbe anche ragione. 
È il suo modo per tenermi a cuccia. 
Compreso?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

@danny 

Con le prove in mano che avevi, avresti escluso il mantenimento della moglie. E avresti versato un contributo al mantenimento per la figlia. I conti correnti saranno stati cointestati, quindi si fa a metà di quel che c'è.

Questi sono i fatti. E il diritto.
A cuccia ci sei stato perché ti è stato bene dare ascolto alla versione di tua moglie.
Figurati, pure a me per anni è andata bene pensare come mi diceva l'ex, vale a dire che da sola sarei andata in malora, che da fallita avevo bisogno di lui, i soldi, eccetera. Quando ha ventilato l'idea che tanto in una separazione avrei "perso" anche il figlio, mi ha motivata


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Tu lo sai per certo che lei non lo abbia mai amato? Lascia stare il messaggio che ha scritto ad uno sconosciuto.
> Tu lo sai?
> Io no e, a quanto ho capito, nemmeno Tommy. Ha appena sostenuto che in 40 anni le cose tra di loro sono sempre andate bene.
> Non possiamo essere certi dei veri sentimenti che abbracciano le nostre relazioni, come si fa ad avere la presunzione di sapere quelli degli altri?


In effetti è impossibile saperlo anche per chi c'è dentro
 Io ci ho impiegato anni per capire che mia moglie mi ha sempre voluto bene, ma non mi ha mai amato.
E mi ha sposato volendomi bene, ma accorgendosi che non basta a farls star bene.
Se non mi fossi convinto da solo del contrario, non mi fossi cullato nelle illusioni, l'avrei capito anni fs.
Ma probabilmente a me all'epoca bastava che lei mi volesse bene, che provasse un sentimento verso me, per poterla avere con me.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ora mi ripeto . I problemi di coppia ci sono e ci saranno sempre . La cosa che mi suona strano è la dipendenza della moglie verso la sorella .
> Una dipendenza che ha rischiato di rovinare il  benessere e della sua famiglia.
> Da genitore non lo concepisco...


Legame di sangue.
A volte più forte di quelli coniugali.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti è impossibile saperlo anche per chi c'è dentro
> Io ci ho impiegato anni per capire che mia moglie mi ha sempre voluto bene, ma non mi ha mai amato.
> E mi ha sposato volendomi bene, ma accorgendosi che non basta a farls star bene.
> Se non mi fossi convinto da solo del contrario, non mi fossi cullato nelle illusioni, l'avrei capito anni fs.
> Ma probabilmente a me all'epoca bastava che lei mi volesse bene, che provasse un sentimento verso me, per poterla avere con me.


Ma non è voler bene quello di tua moglie. Essù. Bon (che sennò mi scaldo inutilmente), buona giornata !


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> @danny
> 
> Con le prove in mano che avevi, avresti escluso il mantenimento della moglie. E avresti versato un contributo al mantenimento per la figlia. I conti correnti saranno stati cointestati, quindi si fa a metà di quel che c'è.
> 
> ...


Col diritto sono necessari anche un diecimila euro per gli avvocati e i soldi per uscire di casa. 
Con qualche centinaio di euro paghi l'albergo per una settimana.
Io quello avevo. 
Più un bancomat sul conto comune dove non c'erano soldi. 
Tutti investiti come ora sui suoi conti che gestisce lei e a cui non ho accesso.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è voler bene quello di tua moglie. Essù. Bon (che sennò mi scaldo inutilmente), buona giornata !


Anche tu conosci i sentimenti che albergano negli altri?


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In tutte le famiglie ci sono relazioni complesse, anche in quelle di origine.


Ma a una sorella si da' una mano, se ne ha bisogno.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se è vero, voglio il nome della banca di Tommy dove pur avendo il conto pieno di ammanchi, sono così buoni che non ti dicono nulla.
> 
> E quando un giorno per caso  te ne accorgi il direttore ti dice che non c'è problema e si sistema tutto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tu conosci i sentimenti che albergano negli altri?


No. Conosco il voler bene. Tu che vuoi bene a tua figlia faresti mai un decimo di quello che tua moglie fa a te? Non parlo delle corna. Riflettici un po' su.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Col diritto sono necessari anche un diecimila euro per gli avvocati e i soldi per uscire di casa.
> Con qualche centinaio di euro paghi l'albergo per una settimana.
> Io quello avevo.
> Più un bancomat sul conto comune dove non c'erano soldi.
> Tutti investiti come ora sui suoi conti che gestisce lei e a cui non ho accesso.


Potevi riprenderli per vie legali, ancor più se sei in comunione dei beni.
Bravo ad averglieli regalati, cosa vuoi che ti dica. 10k euro si fanno con una separazione come la mia. Dubito che tua moglie avrebbe chiesto ctu che al limite avresti potuto chiedere tu. Ma non lo avresti fatto. Giustamente perché malgrado tutto le vuoi bene.


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che altro, l'IVA versata PER ANNI su fatture mai pagate (per anni) dove la vogliamo mettere?
> 
> Cioé: se è è (quasi) fantastico....


La prime partite soggette a controllo di revisione sono Banche e Cassa. Ci vuole poco a scoprire gli ammanchi.
Per gli assegni di cui si diceva prima se non sono datati possono essere messi all'incasso subito altrimenti costituiscono un mero titolo di credito.
Faccenda più complessa se la partite (fornitore) risulta chiusa in contabilità e quindi in bilancio.
A questo punto se trattasi di società di capitale la responsabilità è dell'amministratore e si può procedere per "responsabilità".
Poi bisognerebbe avere più notizie in merito.
Comunque ne ho viste tante le definiamo "contabilità creative".


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Trovo (e preferisco dirlo in sincerità) molto inverosimile la storia dell'ammanco, sia pure che a volte la realtà può superare la fantasia.
> Dall'inizio della storia che ci hai raccontato i soldi (e comunque l'aspetto finanziario) la hanno fatta da padrone. Tua moglie lavorava come contabile/amministrativa. Idem tua figlia. E 1 milione di euro (sia pure in anni) è dura che possa sparire senza lasciare tracce in una azienda. Specialmente da sotto gli occhi di uno che - come te - ha pensato subito alla "messa a stecchetto" dell'intera famiglia, quindi senz'altro mica troppo "staccato" dai soldi. Abbastanza inverosimile che uno possa poi trovare da un computer - da un giorno con l'altro - tutta questa evidenza degli ammanchi, non trovi?





Foglia ha detto:


> Riporto parola per parola:
> 
> _Per capirci meglio, non ho mai dato importanza ai soldi, in trentanni di attività non ho mai percepito un centesimo solo le spese per fare crescere l'azienda, non sono mai mancate le attenzioni per la famiglia fiori e tutto il resto la domenica e per le feste ho sempre cucinato io, non sono un cuoco ma me le sbrigo abbastanza bene, per quanto riguarda la sorella, il marito, persona da tenere molto alla larga, hanno una attività, la mia ditta era fornitrice, facevano gli assegni ma mia moglie non li ha mai incassati, motivo, aspetta un po. Io non ha mai guardato i conti, quando è successo quello che è successo ho trovato tutti questi assegni non incassati, al che ho dato 30 giorni di tempo per saldarmi o avrei portato gli assegni in banca. Mia cognata, mi ha detto con arroganza, fai quello che vuoi, noi non possiamo pagare. _
> 
> ...


Oh Santi Numi, Foglia, sai bene come funziona la contabilità di un'azienda.
Non è che può spiegare tutto, si sta inventando a grandi linee qualcosa che sia verosimile, ma noi mica siamo la Finanza, no? . 
Nella stragrande maggioranza delle piccole e medie imprese ci sono due contabilità.
Una ufficiale, l'altra no. 
E tutto si può distrarre. 
Anche con i programmi gestionali.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> La prime partite soggette a controllo di revisione sono Banche e Cassa. Ci vuole poco a scoprire gli ammanchi.
> Per gli assegni di cui si diceva prima se non sono datati possono essere messi all'incasso subito altrimenti costituiscono un mero titolo di credito.
> Faccenda più complessa se la partite (fornitore) risulta chiusa in contabilità e quindi in bilancio.
> A questo punto se trattasi di società di capitale la responsabilità è dell'amministratore e si può procedere per "responsabilità".
> ...


Senza dubbio.
Poi bisognerebbe vedere chi si è occupato del deposito dei bilanci.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Oh Santi Numi, Foglia, sai bene come funziona la contabilità di un'azienda.
> Non è che può spiegare tutto, si sta inventando a grandi linee qualcosa che sia verosimile, ma noi mica siamo la Finanza, no? .
> Nella stragrande maggioranza delle piccole e medie imprese ci sono due contabilità.
> Una ufficiale, l'altra no.
> ...


Certo. Se fosse con gli assegni scoperti di sicuro dovrebbe stare muto e zitto. Altro che distruggere il cognato, istanze di fallimento e compagnia cantante. Invece gli hanno consigliato quello.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Fantastici poi i pagamenti del nero con assegni....


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Potevi riprenderli per vie legali, ancor più se sei in comunione dei beni.
> Bravo ad averglieli regalati, cosa vuoi che ti dica. 10k euro si fanno con una separazione come la mia. Dubito che tua moglie avrebbe chiesto ctu che al limite avresti potuto chiedere tu. Ma non lo avresti fatto. Giustamente perché malgrado tutto le vuoi bene.





Foglia ha detto:


> Davvero?


No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.

Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo. Se fosse con gli assegni scoperti di sicuro dovrebbe stare muto e zitto. Altro che distruggere il cognato, istanze di fallimento e compagnia cantante. Invece gli hanno consigliato quello.


Questa spiegazione è infatti lacunosa.
Non è detto si proceda solo per vie legali. Tutto si può fare, volendo.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fantastici poi i pagamenti del nero con assegni....


Sì faceva nero anche con gli assegni.
C'era chi si occupava di girarli prendendo la percentuale.
Sempre pagato in passato il meccanico in nero con assegni.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
> Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.
> 
> Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


E questo è voler bene?
Basta che tu lo sappia, per il resto sei grande, adulto, maggiorenne e vaccinato.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Legame di sangue.
> A volte più forte di quelli coniugali.


E più legame dei figli


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
> Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.
> 
> Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


quando mia moglie si lamenta di qualcosa che faccio in casa, la mia risposta e' "hai ragione, non sono capace, d'ora in poi falla pure tu" e la cosa finisce lì


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì faceva nero anche con gli assegni.
> C'era chi si occupava di girarli prendendo la percentuale.
> Sempre pagato in passato il meccanico in nero con assegni.


Si, gli assegni si possono girare. Capisci bene però che l'intento non era quello di  "far del nero", in questo caso. Anche perché dall'altra parte (società del cognato) magari tutto questo interesse a non avere spese (ora non mi inoltro in termini troppo tecnici che non conosco) non c'era. Se non appunto non pagando. Se l'accordo fosse stato di pagare meno e tutti felici e contenti, chi è a capo di una società (nonché socio di maggioranza) non può non saperlo. Comunque lungi da me voler essere una agenzia di investigazioni


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

.





oriente70 ha detto:


> E più legame dei figli


Non è in contrapposizione.
Ai figli probabilmente ne resta abbastanza.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando mia moglie si lamenta di qualcosa che faccio in casa, la mia risposta e' "hai ragione, non sono capace, d'ora in poi falla pure tu" e la cosa finisce lì


Ma un conto è lamentarsi, altro conto è far sentire uno un incapace. E' un loop, guarda. Finisce che non sei buono a far nulla. Il mio ex arrivava ad attaccarmi anche se gli facevo notare (IO) cose proprio irragionevoli. Ci vedeva mancanza di apprezzamento, di stima, e mancanza di riconoscimento delle sue capacità. E a me non perdeva occasione di dire che ero una pazza fallita su ogni piano.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando mia moglie si lamenta di qualcosa che faccio in casa, la mia risposta e' "hai ragione, non sono capace, d'ora in poi falla pure tu" e la cosa finisce lì


Sì, è la maniera migliore per gestire la lamentela.
Ma, sinceramente, ogni tanto raggiungo il livello massimo e sbotto.
Mi sembra di stare con un kapo'. 
Vede capelli ovunque, granelli di polvere infinitesimali e poi lei fa tutto e gli altri un cazzo. 
Manco scopa più e manco l'hai mai fatto decentemente da anni, ma questo non glielo si può dire. 
Sai cosa me ne frega della macchia di sugo da un millimetro che ho tralasciato nel pulire il piano dopo aver cucinato... 
Ma ci si può rendere così insopportabili? 
Io sono per il vivi e lascia vivere. Non capisco la priorità nelle pulizie quando non si producono orgasmi da anni, ma probabilmente sono solo frustrazioni reciproche che emergono in una coppia che è finita anni fa.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma un conto è lamentarsi, altro conto è far sentire uno un incapace. E' un loop, guarda. Finisce che non sei buono a far nulla. Il mio ex arrivava ad attaccarmi anche se gli facevo notare (IO) cose proprio irragionevoli. Ci vedeva mancanza di apprezzamento, di stima, e mancanza di riconoscimento delle sue capacità. E a me non perdeva occasione di dire che ero una pazza fallita su ogni piano.


È uno scagliarsi addosso frustrazioni personali.
Il fallimento di una coppia diventa fallimento di una vita ed è colpa dell'altro.


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È uno scagliarsi addosso frustrazioni personali.
> Il fallimento di una coppia diventa fallimento di una vita ed è colpa dell'altro.


lo fa anche mia moglie, in questo modo, taglio corto e la discussione finisce...idem quando inizia, "perchè tu...perchè io", le dico di chiamarmi quando  ha finito e vado al piano di sopra o di sotto, a seconda, a fare dell'altro


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> lo fa anche mia moglie, in questo modo, taglio corto e la discussione finisce...idem quando inizia, "perchè tu...perchè io", le dico di chiamarmi quando  ha finito e vado al piano di sopra o di sotto, a seconda, a fare dell'altro


Non si rendono conto di quanto sono pesanti e di come questo sia il modo peggiore per ottenere qualcosa?


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2020)

Non credo sia un pensiero razionale, è una cosa che sedimenta da tempo (30 anni nel mio caso) e ogni tanto viene vomitata fuori quando la frustrazione personale raggiunge il limite...io le dico sempre 'sei libera di andare quando vuoi', ma intanto sta sempre qui


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Legame di sangue.
> A volte più forte di quelli coniugali.


Io non escludo neanche il fatto che la sorella custodisca dei segreti e per questo che la moglie ha agito così.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non escludo neanche il fatto che la sorella custodisca dei segreti e per questo che la moglie ha agito così.


Posso escludere quasi del tutto la probabilità che vi sia un ricatto.


----------



## void (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
> Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.
> 
> Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


----------



## Buffa (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
> Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.
> 
> Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


Credo che l’amore o il voler bene centrino poco. 
mi sembra piu’ un volerti addossare la responsabilità del suo star male. Capita spesso alle coppie che comunicano poco (anche a letto) o in modo sbagliato. Tu esisti solo per ricordarle che se ha una vita che non le piace e’ per colpa tua, non sua. È un modo per evitare di vedere le proprie colpe. Ma tu sei indispensabile, anche in quel ruolo li e forse, inconsciamente, lo sai e te lo fai andar bene.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> È uno scagliarsi addosso frustrazioni personali.
> Il fallimento di una coppia diventa fallimento di una vita ed è colpa dell'altro.


 E' molto triste.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io non escludo neanche il fatto che la sorella custodisca dei segreti e per questo che la moglie ha agito così.


Esatto
Io penso da un pezzo anche io


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo sia un pensiero razionale, è una cosa che sedimenta da tempo (30 anni nel mio caso) e ogni tanto viene vomitata fuori quando la frustrazione personale raggiunge il limite...io le dico sempre 'sei libera di andare quando vuoi', ma intanto sta sempre qui


Io la vedo anche come una questione caratteriale, una componente che emerge, prima o poi, nel tempo.
A una donna basta poco per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo medio innamorato o che prova attrazione per lei, figuriamoci  se, dopo anni di conoscenza in cui i punti deboli sono emersi, non è in grado di capire come ottenere le stesse cose di cui lamenta l'assenza senza fare reprimende.
Il fatto è che a un certo punto non si cerca più lo scambio: si pretende qualcosa, null'altro. 
E poiché non si ottiene comunque nulla rompendo le palle, gli sfoghi lagnosi diventano una costante del rapporto. 
E gli scambi tendono a diminuire ulteriormente, con conseguente aumento della frustrazione. 
Insomma, a me cosa frega di impegnarmi più di tanto per alcune faccende domestiche quando mia moglie da anni si rifiuta di far sesso con me? E, soprattutto, mi frega ancor  meno se sminuisce quello che faccio, facendomi sentire un servo e non il padrone del 50% della casa come lei (che ovviamente per tutte le faccende domestiche pesanti non c'è mai, ma questo si dimentica sempre di dirlo quando mi rinfaccia che non faccio un cazzo. Ha già dimenticato tutti i traslochi che ho fatto per mesi dalle case ereditate da lei, i lavori che ho fatto a inizio estate...). 
C'è sempre una componente egoistica quando si pretende senza dare. 
E anche sul sesso: non è una concessione della donna verso l'uomo, è uno scambio alla pari. 
Se baratti la sudditanza maschile nella coppia col sesso te ne stai approfittando. 
Se la donna non si concede più, comunque, non ha, più interesse verso quell'uomo. 
A quel punto, come per Tommy, può provare anche schifo a fare sesso, certo.
E trovare altri modi per avere ciò che vuole.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io la vedo anche come una questione caratteriale, una componente che emerge, prima o poi, nel tempo.
> A una donna basta poco per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo medio innamorato o che prova attrazione per lei, figuriamoci  se, dopo anni di conoscenza in cui i punti deboli sono emersi, non è in grado di capire come ottenere le stesse cose di cui lamenta l'assenza senza fare reprimende.
> Il fatto è che a un certo punto non si cerca più lo scambio: si pretende qualcosa, null'altro.
> E poiché non si ottiene comunque nulla rompendo le palle, gli sfoghi lagnosi diventano una costante del rapporto.
> ...


Ora come ora credo che vorrebbe i famosi ammanchi, perché è parecchio incazzato

Si parla di un milione di euro eh


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io la vedo anche come una questione caratteriale, una componente che emerge, prima o poi, nel tempo.
> A una donna basta poco per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo medio innamorato o che prova attrazione per lei, figuriamoci  se, dopo anni di conoscenza in cui i punti deboli sono emersi, non è in grado di capire come ottenere le stesse cose di cui lamenta l'assenza senza fare reprimende.
> Il fatto è che a un certo punto non si cerca più lo scambio: si pretende qualcosa, null'altro.
> E poiché non si ottiene comunque nulla rompendo le palle, gli sfoghi lagnosi diventano una costante del rapporto.
> ...


Senti a me. Sono case a Milano?
Non avresti nemmeno bisogno di uscirtene di casa, con molta probabilità.

(Tralascio il resto che hai scritto perché lo trovo raccapricciante, danny davvero, non parlare mai in questi termini a una donna che ti dovesse interessare . Sarebbe anche meglio non pensarlo, a dire il vero, anche se so che purtroppo certa esperienza segna). Però il sesso in conto pulizie di casa non si può sentire.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senti a me. Sono case a Milano?
> Non avresti nemmeno bisogno di uscirtene di casa, con molta probabilità.
> 
> (Tralascio il resto che hai scritto perché lo trovo raccapricciante, danny davvero, non parlare mai in questi termini a una donna che ti dovesse interessare . Sarebbe anche meglio non pensarlo, a dire il vero, anche se so che purtroppo certa esperienza segna). Però il sesso in conto pulizie di casa non si può sentire.


Foglia, quando una donna ti tradisce e poi resta a casa ma ti fa capire ogni giorno da anni che è stato un sacrificio mollare l'amante e che non ha più interesse verso te come uomo, quando ti caga il cazzo per le pulizie non fatte come vuole lei  ti viene in mente solo di mandarla affanculo
Così è più chiaro?
Se non è più coppia non si pretenda più del dovuto.
Anche la scopa nel culo non la metto, grazie.
Sono case in comproprietà.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora come ora credo che vorrebbe i famosi ammanchi, perché è parecchio incazzato
> 
> Si parla di un milione di euro eh


Ma fossero anche centomila, ma un coniuge che ti sottrae risorse senza dirti niente che merda può diventare per te?
Senza contare i rischi di una simile contabilità creativa, che fa assumere anche al marito.


----------



## patroclo (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, quando una donna ti tradisce e poi resta a casa ma ti fa capire ogni giorno da anni che è stato un sacrificio mollare l'amante e che non ha più interesse verso te come uomo, quando ti caga il cazzo per le pulizie non fatte come vuole lei  ti viene in mente solo di mandarla affanculo
> Così è più chiaro?
> Se non è più coppia non si pretenda più del dovuto.
> Anche la scopa nel culo non la metto, grazie.
> Sono case in comproprietà.


ma prima di andare a dormire sul divano l'hai sfanculata?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, quando una donna ti tradisce e poi resta a casa ma ti fa capire ogni giorno da anni che è stato un sacrificio mollare l'amante e che non ha più interesse verso te come uomo, quando ti caga il cazzo per le pulizie non fatte come vuole lei  ti viene in mente solo di mandarla affanculo
> Così è più chiaro?
> Se non è più coppia non si pretenda più del dovuto.
> Anche la scopa nel culo non la metto, grazie.
> *Sono case in comproprietà.*


Che si vendono. O si dividono tra coeredi. In ogni caso un incremento del patrimonio che non può non giocare anche a tuo favore in caso di separazione. Te lo dico perché siccome ti leggo sempre piangere all'idea di trovarti sotto un ponte con lei che resta nella casa coniugale, nel caso una abbia ereditato (sia pure per quote) altre case, non è proprio così. Poi per carità: se la quota ereditata è di un centesimo di un terreno agricolo in culandia, ritiro tutto ciò che ho detto. Se ha ereditato case (una mi pare già la abbia in affitto o sbaglio?) direi che la situazione OGGETTIVA è un pò differente, da come la dipingi sempre tu.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma fossero anche centomila, ma un coniuge che ti sottrae risorse senza dirti niente che merda può diventare per te?
> Senza contare i rischi di una simile contabilità creativa, che fa assumere anche al marito.


Però c'è una sorella nel mezzo, una sorella mica il gatto 

OH ragazzi non scherziamo


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma prima di andare a dormire sul divano l'hai sfanculata?


Ma più che altro serve ancora a qualcosa sfancularla? Giusto per capire. Non c'è da sfanculare. Che tanto lo abbiamo capito chi soccombe. C'è da agire, se vuole agire. Ma tanto danny è sempre meglio pensare di doversene andare dalla casa,, e il fatto che lei sia pluriproprietaria di case che vuoi che sia. 

Eh si che la separazione costa, meglio evitare pure di informarsi e dire che si resta per non finire sotto un ponte


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Però c'è una sorella nel mezzo, una sorella mica il gatto
> 
> OH ragazzi non scherziamo


La sorella della moglie di un mio amico pensa che lei abbia sposato uno sfigato e fa di tutto per metterli contro.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Posso escludere quasi del tutto la probabilità che vi sia un ricatto.


Ma non un ricatto a tutti gli effetti...
Tipo : la sorella era a conoscenza di una doppia vita della moglie. Tanto Tommy lavorava tutto il giorno non poteva accorgersene.
Quindi la sorella sa delle cose e di conseguenza la moglie è estremamente predisposta ad essere accommodante con lei, temendo che le cose vengano fuori.
Senza che sia in atto un ricatto vero o proprio.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che si vendono. O si dividono tra coeredi. In ogni caso un incremento del patrimonio che non può non giocare anche a tuo favore in caso di separazione. Te lo dico perché siccome ti leggo sempre piangere all'idea di trovarti sotto un ponte con lei che resta nella casa coniugale, nel caso una abbia ereditato (sia pure per quote) altre case, non è proprio così. Poi per carità: se la quota ereditata è di un centesimo di un terreno agricolo in culandia, ritiro tutto ciò che ho detto. Se ha ereditato case (una mi pare già la abbia in affitto o sbaglio?) direi che la situazione OGGETTIVA è un pò differente, da come la dipingi sempre tu.


Nessuno e ripeto nessun giudice assegna in situazioni come questa la casa alla figlia con il padre. Di default la casa va a lei. E non voglio nemmeno essere io il responsabile di una guerra per questo, dato che mia figlia è legatissima alla mamma 
Puoi giocare sul mantenimento, ma solo su quello.
I conti li feci all'epoca. Tolto tutto, mi restavano in tasca sì e no 200 euro al mese per vivere da solo. 
Prenderesti in considerazione un uomo di mezz'eta che avrebbe difficoltà a uscire a cena con te e senza auto perché non se la può permettere? 
O sceglieresti uomini sposati, più brillanti? 
Che me ne faccio di una libertà in cui paleso il fallimento di una vita? 
Poi, per carità, un mio amico messo peggio è stato ospitato in casa dall'amante. Ci sono soluzioni per tutto.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
> Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.
> 
> Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


Mi dispiace...
Durante questo litigio vostra figlia ha sentito qualcosa ?
Riuscite a discutere senza che lei senta ?


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma non un ricatto a tutti gli effetti...
> Tipo : la sorella era a conoscenza di una doppia vita della moglie. Tanto Tommy lavorava tutto il giorno non poteva accorgersene.
> Quindi la sorella sa delle cose e di conseguenza la moglie è estremamente predisposta ad essere accommodante con lei, temendo che le cose vengano fuori.
> Senza che sia in atto un ricatto vero o proprio.


Ma no. Le sorelle si confidano se hanno un buon rapporto. Anche mia moglie e la sua  parlavano dei rispettivi amanti.
Ma se lo fanno nutrono fiducia.
Certo, se poi lo dicono al marito e questo è un farabutto, ci sta anche.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di improbabile?
> Con quell'uomo ti crei la famiglia che vuoi, quello che ti manca lo cerchi altrove, tanto lui, per lavorare, sarà sempre fuori casa.
> Non sono 40 anni buttati, affatto.
> Ho conosciuto una donna, un anno e più fa, che era nella stessa situazione.
> ...


Imbrobabile farci dei figli.

Però qua sta uscendo di tutto, leggo cose che a me non verrebbero in mente neppure a doverci scrivere una telenovelas.
Sembra sia tutto un calcolo, un fottere gli altri, un raggirare o pagare per non essere fottuti.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno e ripeto nessun giudice assegna in situazioni come questa la casa alla figlia con il padre. Di default la casa va a lei. E non voglio nemmeno essere io il responsabile di una guerra per questo, dato che mia figlia è legatissima alla mamma
> Puoi giocare sul mantenimento, ma solo su quello.
> I conti li feci all'epoca. Tolto tutto, mi restavano in tasca sì e no 200 euro al mese per vivere da solo.
> *Prenderesti in considerazione un uomo di mezz'eta che avrebbe difficoltà a uscire a cena con te e senza auto perché non se la può permettere?*
> ...


Si. Però guarderei alla persona che è. Tipo che se uno già partisse vedendosi come un fallimento, e non come reduce da un fallimento, di sicuro non farebbe breccia. C'entra poco il portafoglio. Di certo, se l'idea della separazione è quella del "con chi sto dopo?", come sai, è lontana anni luce dalla mia, che sono stata ANNI a imparare a stare da sola. Non mi vedo come un oggetto in vendita. Poi per carità: ora inizio a sentire la mancanza di una persona che sappia essermi vicino. Oh: comunque nulla di paragonabile a come mi sentivo prima, eh


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è la maniera migliore per gestire la lamentela.
> Ma, sinceramente, ogni tanto raggiungo il livello massimo e sbotto.
> Mi sembra di stare con un kapo'.
> Vede capelli ovunque, granelli di polvere infinitesimali e poi lei fa tutto e gli altri un cazzo.
> ...


Non lavare più piatti e non sbrigare la cucina


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2020)

Questo thread sta facendo uscire cose surreali


----------



## Nocciola (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno e ripeto nessun giudice assegna in situazioni come questa la casa alla figlia con il padre. Di default la casa va a lei. E non voglio nemmeno essere io il responsabile di una guerra per questo, dato che mia figlia è legatissima alla mamma
> Puoi giocare sul mantenimento, ma solo su quello.
> I conti li feci all'epoca. Tolto tutto, mi restavano in tasca sì e no 200 euro al mese per vivere da solo.
> Prenderesti in considerazione un uomo di mezz'eta che avrebbe difficoltà a uscire a cena con te e senza auto perché non se la può permettere?
> ...


Quindi il problema non sono i duecento euro ma il fatto che con duecento euro non ti vorrebbe un’altra donna?


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lavare più piatti e non sbrigare la cucina


Figurati.
Ieri volevano appunto farmeli lavare ma me la sono svignata in tempo


----------



## Martes (13 Ottobre 2020)

se chiudono i cinema ci si salva con 3d come questo.
Grazie!!!


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> se chiudono i cinema ci si salva con 3d come questo.
> Grazie!!!


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma più che altro serve ancora a qualcosa sfancularla? Giusto per capire. Non c'è da sfanculare. Che tanto lo abbiamo capito chi soccombe. C'è da agire, se vuole agire. Ma tanto danny è sempre meglio pensare di doversene andare dalla casa,, e il fatto che lei sia pluriproprietaria di case che vuoi che sia.
> 
> Eh si che la separazione costa, meglio evitare pure di informarsi e dire che si resta per non finire sotto un ponte


In sè sfanculare non cambia la vita, intanto però è un passo quantomeno nella direzione di mostrare che non si è rassegnati ad accettare passivamente queste oscenità.

Anche le maratone partono da un primo passo.
Poi vabbè, @danny tende a rimanere lì e sappiamo oramai le sue dinamiche.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no. Le sorelle si confidano se hanno un buon rapporto. Anche mia moglie e la sua  parlavano dei rispettivi amanti.
> Ma se lo fanno nutrono fiducia.
> Certo, se poi lo dicono al marito e questo è un farabutto, ci sta anche.


Si, ma normalmente una sorella responsabile e corretta non accetterebbe così tanti soldi da sua sorella.
Non è solo quella che glieli da, ma anche quella che riceve.
Io non accetterei tutti questi soldi da una sorella o un fratello, qui è stato un finanziamento lungo 30 anni.
Certo che in caso di bisogno, salute o cose serie un aiuto ci sta.
Ma che va restituito : questione di correttezza verso i figli della sorella e verso la sorella stessa.
Se la correttezza non c’è... allora può essere di tutto in questo rapporto tra sorelle.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> In sè sfanculare non cambia la vita, intanto però è un passo quantomeno nella direzione di mostrare che non si è rassegnati ad accettare passivamente queste oscenità.
> 
> Anche le maratone partono da un primo passo.
> Poi vabbè, @danny tende a rimanere lì e sappiamo oramai le sue dinamiche.


Senz'altro. Il problema è che ad ogni sfanculata parte gesto contrario, opposto, e per giunta amplificato. Così mi è parso di capire. Hanno alzato troppi muri, perché una sfanculata serva. E' questo che voglio dire. Che secondo me non serve nemmeno più sfanculare. Serve agire. Una figlia che vede (o sente) il padre che va a dormire sul divano, cosa pensa? Qui lo so che entro in un campo che per danny è sensibile. Lo sfioro appena. Ma è impossibile che i figli non assorbano, certi modelli che vedono in casa. Ebbene (e con tutto che è meglio se possibile non separarsi): cosa significa stare insieme per stare con la figlia in un contesto simile? Cosa significa temere in continuazione di finire sotto un ponte? oh: e se provo io a dirgli che verosimilmente potrebbe anche restare nella casa coniugale (ho detto VEROSIMILMENTE), e comunque agire per tutelare i suoi interessi e non vedersi "spiantato".... la risposta sua è che non è così. Ed è pur vero che il diritto di famiglia non è una mia materia. Ma qualcosa ne so. E so qualcosa anche in punto di sofferenza dei figli che si trovano a vivere certe situazioni, visto che l'ho sperimentato. Ma no. Per lui non è vero niente che non sia quello che si è detto per non fare nulla. Danny è' spiazzante.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Imbrobabile farci dei figli.
> 
> Però qua sta uscendo di tutto, leggo cose che a me non verrebbero in mente neppure a doverci scrivere una telenovelas.
> Sembra sia tutto un calcolo, un fottere gli altri, un raggirare o pagare per non essere fottuti.


Perché no? Hai i figli che vuoi, un uomo  benestante che li mantiene, una famiglia...
Il giardiniere per l'aiuola....


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2020)

volevo dire che se qualcuno vuole darmi dei soldi per buon cuore io li accetto.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Però guarderei alla persona che è. Tipo che se uno già partisse vedendosi come un fallimento, e non come reduce da un fallimento, di sicuro non farebbe breccia. C'entra poco il portafoglio. Di certo, se l'idea della separazione è quella del "con chi sto dopo?", come sai, è lontana anni luce dalla mia, che sono stata ANNI a imparare a stare da sola. Non mi vedo come un oggetto in vendita. Poi per carità: ora inizio a sentire la mancanza di una persona che sappia essermi vicino. Oh: comunque nulla di paragonabile a come mi sentivo prima, eh


Ma non è mai 'Con chi sto dopo' .
È 'come sto dopo'.
Ovvio che separarsi debba migliorare la tua vita per costituire un'attrattiva. 
Altrimenti tu ora non ti relazioneresti con uomini sposati, ma con single come te.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Senz'altro. Il problema è che ad ogni sfanculata parte gesto contrario, opposto, e per giunta amplificato. Così mi è parso di capire. Hanno alzato troppi muri, perché una sfanculata serva. E' questo che voglio dire. Che secondo me non serve nemmeno più sfanculare. Serve agire. Una figlia che vede (o sente) il padre che va a dormire sul divano, cosa pensa? Qui lo so che entro in un campo che per danny è sensibile. Lo sfioro appena. Ma è impossibile che i figli non assorbano, certi modelli che vedono in casa. Ebbene (e con tutto che è meglio se possibile non separarsi): cosa significa stare insieme per stare con la figlia in un contesto simile? Cosa significa temere in continuazione di finire sotto un ponte? oh: e se provo io a dirgli che verosimilmente potrebbe anche restare nella casa coniugale (ho detto VEROSIMILMENTE), e comunque agire per tutelare i suoi interessi e non vedersi "spiantato".... la risposta sua è che non è così. Ed è pur vero che il diritto di famiglia non è una mia materia. Ma qualcosa ne so. E so qualcosa anche in punto di sofferenza dei figli che si trovano a vivere certe situazioni, visto che l'ho sperimentato. Ma no. Per lui non è vero niente che non sia quello che si è detto per non fare nulla. Danny è' spiazzante.


Foglia, la quasi totalità dei genitori degli amici di mia figlia è separata. Anche i genitori del suo ragazzo lo sono. Diciamo poi che ha visto di tutto e nel marasma generale noi siamo ancora meglio di altre famiglie, anche con i nostri problemi. Perlomeno per lei ci siamo sempre, cosa affatto scontata.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma normalmente una sorella responsabile e corretta non accetterebbe così tanti soldi da sua sorella.
> Non è solo quella che glieli da, ma anche quella che riceve.
> Io non accetterei tutti questi soldi da una sorella o un fratello, qui è stato un finanziamento lungo 30 anni.
> Certo che in caso di bisogno, salute o cose serie un aiuto ci sta.
> ...


Chi ti dice che sia responsabile e corretta?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è mai 'Con chi sto dopo' .
> È 'come sto dopo'.
> Ovvio che separarsi debba migliorare la tua vita per costituire un'attrattiva.
> Altrimenti tu ora non ti relazioneresti con uomini sposati, ma con single come te.


None. Tanto è vero che mi ha bloccato, un pò, il fatto che lui non fosse single. Ma non perché mi vedo sposata/convivente con lui. Io fondamentalmente sto bene da sola. A vivere. Il problema, caso mai, è una questione di esclusiva. Che posso raccontarmela finché voglio (sono libera pure io etc. etc.). ma se ho in testa una persona, per me è solo quella persona. E' un fatto di mentalità. Però se trovo chi mi piace, credo oramai che mi debba vivere l'oggi. ANCHE smazzandomi il problema che la persona non è una persona libera (problema non da poco per me). Ma.... anche con la persona che mi piace, l'attrattiva non è fare la bambolina sexy, o piuttosto quella che non sono. L'attrattiva deve essere lo stare con me, per prima cosa. Con quella che sono. Non è che sono senza pensieri. Non ci metterei niente a pigliarmi il primo che passa per la strada che mi ritiene scopabile. Ma non è quello che voglio.
Ho capito che non capisci.
Il "come sto dopo" trova un bilancio più che positivo.
E' sul come lo miglioro ulteriormente che ho problemi.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, la quasi totalità dei genitori degli amici di mia figlia è separata. Anche i genitori del suo ragazzo lo sono. Diciamo poi che ha visto di tutto e nel marasma generale noi siamo ancora meglio di altre famiglie, anche con i nostri problemi. Perlomeno *per lei ci siamo sempre*, cosa affatto scontata.


Ah, ma quello non dipende (meglio: dipende ben poco) dall'essere sposati o separati.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché no? Hai i figli che vuoi, un uomo  benestante che li mantiene, una famiglia...
> Il giardiniere per l'aiuola....


Perchè i figli comunque andranno a "ereditare" ben altro che il conto in banca da quell'uomo.
Ovviamente se si pensa ai figli, non ad avere il giardiniere, non a incastrare un uomo tramite i figli, non ad avere un uomo vicino che starà male ma pur starà lì al suo posto. E se starà male, farà parte dell'eredità. E uno che trae vantaggio e altri che stan male in nome di quel vantaggio, non riesco a metterlo nella parola famiglia, anche se a livello sociale si chiama famiglia.

Queste idee prendono strada solo in una concezione totalmente egoistica, dove i figli stessi si pensano totalmente egoisti, ciechi a tutto ciò che li circonda.

Ricordo un intervista di molti anni fa, ai tempi della guerra in Bosnia ed Erzegovina. Un giornalista raccontava dell'incontro con la moglie. Lui seduto su una sedia, lei ai piedi della sedia, bellissima a dir poco (non parlava una parola di italiano). Non che lui fosse brutto, ne grasso, ne altro. Era normale, anche piacente, ma lei aveva l'aspetto di una supermodella degli anni 90. Pensai che si era salvata perchè era bella. Si era salvata dalla guerra. Lui se l'era portata via e sposata velocemente, non è che in contesto di guerra poteva dirle "facciamo i fidanzatini".
Però non credo che sia stata necessariamente falsa, usando la sua bellezza per fregare il giornalista, credo che le condizioni in cui si sia trovata l'abbiano portata a provare amore e desiderio per quell'uomo. Se poi cambiate le condizioni negli anni sia cambiato quel desiderio, quella sensazione di amore, può benissimo essere.
Non credo neppure che in contesto simile, sia comunque facile lasciare gli altri familiari lì, sapere che tu ti salvi ma tua madre, tuo padre, tua zia, tuo fratello, tua sorella rimangono lì, anzi penso possa essere uno degli aspetti più difficili.


----------



## Lara3 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che sia responsabile e corretta?


Ecco... se non è responsabile e corretta allora potrebbe approfittarsi al punto di farsi finanziare per anni per il suo silenzio nel caso in cui sappia delle cose che non si devono far sapere.  Questo intendo dire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Più che altro, l'IVA versata PER ANNI su fatture mai pagate (per anni) dove la vogliamo mettere?
> 
> Cioé: se è è (quasi) fantastico....


Per l'IVA è da vedere.........


----------



## Vera (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ci sono un bel po' di incongruenze in tutta questa storia. Lara, come se non bastasse, aggiunge le sue teorie come se fosse un film giallo. Danny non scopa e lascia gocce di sugo sul piano cottura e peli in giro. Martes non offre i pop corn. Foglia è ancora confusa, non cerca uno che la consideri scopabile, cerca altro, va in giro, ormai, con le mutandine catarifrangenti. Tifo per lei. 
A Marjanna tutta questa storia la riporta a quando era in guerra in Bosnia ed Erzegovina.
Nocciola consiglia di non lavare più i piatti e Lostris confessa di non lavarli. Attendiamo le statistiche di Buffa.
Io non c'ho capito niente.


----------



## patroclo (13 Ottobre 2020)

e' così bello lavare i piatti quando c'è qualcuno che ti molesta (non nel senso delle gocce di pomodoro sul piano cottura), non sapete cosa vi perdete .....


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non puoi rovinarti la vita così e per che cosa ?
> A 60 anni ti puoi facilmente trovare una donna di 40 senza le rughe di tua moglie e cosa più importante che ti ami veramente.


Per me il tuo account è stato hackerato da tuo marito


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> No, ieri abbiamo litigato perché dopo che ho cucinato e mentre lavavo i piatti c'erano due macchie piccole di sugo sul piano cottura che non avevo visto essendo orbo e che per questo ha ribadito che io non faccio mai un cazzo in casa e poi mi faccio anche fregare sul lavoro perché ha chiuso una ditta da cui percepivo soldi e quindi ne entrano meno e che lei con l'eredità ne ha messi più di ne negli anni e che la mia vecchia auto usata me l'aveva regalata in fin dei conti lei, 10.000 euro di auto con cui andavamo in giro tutti (lei aveva la sua nuova) .
> Cioè, io lavoro ma non porto a casa un cazzo, meno male che c'è lei con il patrimonio di famiglia a farci star bene.
> 
> Vagamente umiliante. Ho dormito sul divano.


Io proporrei almeno una terapia di coppia con un mediatore familiare.
Sono comunicazioni disfunzionali.
Ma nessuno dei due è ormai in grado neppure di ragionarci su. La comunicazione disfunzionale costruisce muri di rancore.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è la maniera migliore per gestire la lamentela.
> Ma, sinceramente, ogni tanto raggiungo il livello massimo e sbotto.
> Mi sembra di stare con un kapo'.
> *Vede capelli ovunque, granelli di polvere infinitesimali* e poi lei fa tutto e gli altri un cazzo.
> ...


È disturbo ossessivo compulsivo.
Ma sei tu che l’hai sostenuta dicendo che bastavano gli antidepressivi.
Poi si può anche dire che con una persona con un disturbo mentale non si vuole stare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io la vedo anche come una questione caratteriale, una componente che emerge, prima o poi, nel tempo.
> A una donna basta poco per ottenere qualcosa da un uomo medio innamorato o che prova attrazione per lei, figuriamoci  se, dopo anni di conoscenza in cui i punti deboli sono emersi, non è in grado di capire come ottenere le stesse cose di cui lamenta l'assenza senza fare reprimende.
> Il fatto è che a un certo punto non si cerca più lo scambio: si pretende qualcosa, null'altro.
> E poiché non si ottiene comunque nulla rompendo le palle, gli sfoghi lagnosi diventano una costante del rapporto.
> ...


Maronna!
Sei pure convinto che sia una spiegazione razionale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Col diritto sono necessari anche un diecimila euro per gli avvocati e i soldi per uscire di casa.
> Con qualche centinaio di euro paghi l'albergo per una settimana.
> Io quello avevo.
> Più un bancomat sul conto comune dove non c'erano soldi.
> Tutti investiti come ora sui suoi conti che gestisce lei e a cui non ho accesso.


Ma tu versi ancora lo stipendio sul conto comune?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che si vendono. O si dividono tra coeredi. In ogni caso un incremento del patrimonio che non può non giocare anche a tuo favore in caso di separazione. Te lo dico perché siccome ti leggo sempre piangere all'idea di trovarti sotto un ponte con lei che resta nella casa coniugale, nel caso una abbia ereditato (sia pure per quote) altre case, non è proprio così. Poi per carità: se la quota ereditata è di un centesimo di un terreno agricolo in culandia, ritiro tutto ciò che ho detto. Se ha ereditato case (una mi pare già la abbia in affitto o sbaglio?) direi che la situazione OGGETTIVA è un pò differente, da come la dipingi sempre tu.


Però bisogna parlare con un avvocato con i dati in mano.
Non decidere da solo che non si può.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io proporrei almeno una terapia di coppia con un mediatore familiare.


Iitigherebbero su chi la deve pagare 

Non aggiungere altri motivi di lite


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma tu versi ancora lo stipendio sul conto comune?


Credo direttamente sul suo di lei


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Iitigherebbero su chi la deve pagare
> 
> Non aggiungere altri motivi di lite


Fai lo spiritoso..
Ma qui abbiamo visto tutti che ognuno parla con se stesso


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Col diritto sono necessari anche un diecimila euro per gli avvocati e i soldi per uscire di casa.
> Con qualche centinaio di euro paghi l'albergo per una settimana.
> Io quello avevo.
> Più un bancomat sul conto comune dove non c'erano soldi.
> Tutti investiti come ora sui suoi conti che gestisce lei e a cui non ho accesso.


Come non hai accesso??


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fai lo spiritoso..
> Ma qui abbiamo visto tutti che ognuno parla con se stesso


eh altro che spiritoso, per quello che ha combinato la moglie di Tommy c'è il penale..
e gli eventi corrono più veloce di quel che si pensi


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo direttamente sul suo di lei


Speriamo di no


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> eh altro che spiritoso, per quello che ha combinato la moglie di Tommy c'è il penale..
> e gli eventi corrono più veloce di quel che si pensi


A me sembrano le questioni Agnelli 









						Eredità Agnelli, occultati un miliardo e societàRichiesta di archiviazione per Margherita
					

I Pm Gaetano Ruta ed Eugenio Fusco hanno notificato la richiesta di archiviazione per Margherita Agnelli e per il legale Charles Poncet, indagati nell'ambito d…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Speriamo di no


Ma non sarebbe una ipotesi assurda, anzi in genere il meccanismo porta sempre a una maggiore alienazione 

La molla è come sempre rappresentata dalla "speranza" che ti fa moltiplicare gli investimenti


----------



## tommy61 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io so che i bilanci vanno depositati ogni anno in Camera di Commercio. Poi, come uno apposta i crediti in sofferenza, non so. So che è abbastanza difficile anche per società quotate (quindi con determinati requisiti dimensionali) appostare certe perdite
> Curioso anche che si trovino "mazzi" di assegni non mandati all'incasso, non appena il commercialista scopre incassi mai avvenuti. A me pare inverosimile, comunque ribadisco ho solo espresso un'opinione.


I bilanci presentati, ecco il problema se la società è in possesso di titoli non vanno e non possono essere considerati come perdita di esercizio solo i titoli protestati o un decreto ingiuntivo, sono considerati come perdita di esercizio, nero non posso e non voglio farlo,purtroppo la normativa fiscale italiana e molto incasinata, e nemmeno i migliori giuristi capiscono un cazzo, scusate la volgarità, due anni fa mi hanno fatto un verbale di 380 euro, non so perchè, fatto sta che con il ricorso non ho pagato un centesimo, peccato che il ricorso mi è costato 430 euro, avrei risparmiato pagando un verbale ingiusto, ma questa è la nostra normativa.


----------



## tommy61 (13 Ottobre 2020)

In ogni caso quando una società va in sofferenza lo stato  non ci crede, e fa di tutto per fotterti, il nemico della nostra economia, non sono i crediti, non sono le banche, il nostro nemico è lo stato, ecco perchè si evita di portare le società in sofferenza.


----------



## tommy61 (13 Ottobre 2020)

In ogni caso la cosa mi interessa relativamente, infatti sto cedendo la società massimo un mese  e starò fuori da tutto questo casino che mi sta portando un sacco di problemi di salute ho ripreso a fumare e non va bene, non vedo l'ora che finisca questa storia, non mi interessa più niente, mia moglie a detta delle mie figlie piange tutto il giorno,a sessantanni non ho intenzione di rifarmi una vita, ho i mie figli mia moglie può benissimo fare domanda per la pensione ha abbastanza contributi, io ancora qualche anno e andrò in pensione, voglio vivere tranquillo.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In ogni caso la cosa mi interessa relativamente, infatti sto cedendo la società massimo un mese  e starò fuori da tutto questo casino che mi sta portando un sacco di problemi di salute ho ripreso a fumare e non va bene, non vedo l'ora che finisca questa storia, non mi interessa più niente, mia moglie a detta delle mie figlie piange tutto il giorno,a sessantanni non ho intenzione di rifarmi una vita, ho i mie figli mia moglie può benissimo fare domanda per la pensione ha abbastanza contributi, io ancora qualche anno e andrò in pensione, voglio vivere tranquillo.


Ma atti pratici a parte come ti senti ora? Che sei pieno di rabbia l'abbiamo capito, è anche normale. Poi sta anche guardarla e cercare di farne qualcosa della rabbia, per non farsi governare da lei, almeno non oltre quelli che sarebbero i confini della nostra volontà. So che per te è forse presto per simili parole, però mi chiedo se ti osservi dentro di te, riguardo quello che ti attraversa in questo periodo.


----------



## tommy61 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Non ho più rabbia, ma volontà di serenità, a mia moglie ho dato la disponibilità di assisterla in questo percorso che deve affrontare, ma per il futuro non non so quello che si prospetterà vivo giorno per giorno, non so se la perdonerò, se mi separerò, con il cognato e la sorella non voglio più rapporti,la volontà di mi moglie è di farmi restare a casa, per ora sto a casa per la sua salute, domani non lo so, non credo.


----------



## tommy61 (13 Ottobre 2020)

Purtroppo 40 anni non si dimenticano in un momento, sono molto confuso, leggo le mail, e mi sorgono mille dubbi. E vero non è vero non so più cosa pensare, in 40 anni mi ha sempre sostenuto, è stata una moglie perfetta, non so che pensare.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Tommy ora esageri ... 
Vendere tutto e sopratutto una ditta che va a gonfie vele... Il lascerei decidere hai figli  quando sarà compito loro decidere .


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In ogni caso la cosa mi interessa relativamente, infatti sto cedendo la società massimo un mese  e starò fuori da tutto questo casino che mi sta portando un sacco di problemi di salute ho ripreso a fumare e non va bene, non vedo l'ora che finisca questa storia, non mi interessa più niente, mia moglie a detta delle mie figlie piange tutto il giorno,a sessantanni non ho intenzione di rifarmi una vita, ho i mie figli mia moglie può benissimo fare domanda per la pensione ha abbastanza contributi, io ancora qualche anno e andrò in pensione, voglio vivere tranquillo.


Scommetto che i compratori sono i soliti cinesi 

Sono cinesi vero? 

Eccerto! Quelli come sentono odore di vendita sono come le mosche quando sentono odore di merda, si fiondano subito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In ogni caso la cosa mi interessa relativamente, infatti sto cedendo la società massimo un mese  e starò fuori da tutto questo casino che mi sta portando un sacco di problemi di salute ho ripreso a fumare e non va bene, non vedo l'ora che finisca questa storia, non mi interessa più niente, mia moglie a detta delle mie figlie piange tutto il giorno,a sessantanni non ho intenzione di rifarmi una vita, ho i mie figli mia moglie può benissimo fare domanda per la pensione ha abbastanza contributi, io ancora qualche anno e andrò in pensione, voglio vivere tranquillo.


quindi rinunci ad incassare quanto sottratto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scommetto che i compratori sono i soliti cinesi
> 
> Sono cinesi vero?
> 
> Eccerto! Quelli come sentono odore di vendita sono come le mosche quando sentono odore di merda, si fiondano subito.


la cede ai cognati, cosa più semplice


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2020)

Ognuno va ad approfondire fino al punto che crede di essere in grado di accettare.
Le psicoterapie si fanno per avere un supporto per andare oltre.
Se non si vuole, non si fa.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la cede ai cognati, cosa più semplice


Eh.. Io ci pensavo, secondo me potrebbe anche averli mandati la sorella della. Moglie, questi compratori 

Magari gli ha detto che è sfiduciato e vuol mollare tutto 

È un classico

Così si fa la cresta anche sulla compravendita della azienda


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non ho più rabbia, ma *volontà di serenità*, a mia moglie ho dato la disponibilità di assisterla in questo percorso che deve affrontare, ma per il futuro non non so quello che si prospetterà vivo giorno per giorno, non so se la perdonerò, se mi separerò, con il cognato e la sorella non voglio più rapporti,la volontà di mi moglie è di farmi restare a casa, per ora sto a casa per la sua salute, domani non lo so, non credo.


_Volontà di serenità_ è un modo di dire poco usato, di solito la gente usa _voglia di serenità_. Trovo interessante questa tua espressione.
Non so se nasca in antitesi alla volontà di tua moglie di farti restare a casa, dove casa non viene per te più associato alla serenità.
Io ho luoghi sparsi, a parte la casa vera, che tendo a chiamare "casa", ed in effetti sono luoghi che mi trasmettono serenità, anche se questa serenità non è casuale, è legata a dei ricordi, ad un percorso di esplorazione e conoscenza.
Tu ora che percorso farai per rendere concreta quella volontà di serenità? Te lo chiedo perchè mi incuriosisce proprio come concetto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Io ci pensavo, secondo me potrebbe anche averli mandati la sorella della. Moglie, questi compratori
> 
> Magari gli ha detto che è sfiduciato e vuol mollare tutto
> 
> ...


Eccerto, così se lo levano di torno


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eccerto, così se lo levano di torno


hanno sparso subito la voce che vuol vendere ed ecco che spuntano i cinesi
è tutto un magna magna

speriamo che Tommy si rinvenga e ci ripensi


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> hanno sparso subito la voce che vuol vendere ed ecco che spuntano i cinesi
> è tutto un magna magna
> 
> speriamo che Tommy si rinvenga e ci ripensi


Ancora i cinesi comprano? 
Ora solo bar


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Io ci pensavo, secondo me potrebbe anche averli mandati la sorella della. Moglie, questi compratori
> 
> Magari gli ha detto che è sfiduciato e vuol mollare tutto
> 
> ...


Piantala!


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Piantala!


La sorella c'entra vai tranquilla

E anche quello che ci chattava, secondo me le cose le sa precise 

Quando si viene avvolti dai fumi della passione, scappano via confidenze pesanti


----------



## Marjanna (14 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La sorella c'entra vai tranquilla
> 
> E anche quello che ci chattava, secondo me le cose le sa precise
> 
> Quando si viene avvolti dai fumi della passione, scappano via confidenze pesanti


E qua in sto forum giran di quei fumi di passione....


----------



## tommy61 (14 Ottobre 2020)

Non sono cinesi e non sto svendendo mi stanno pagando per quello che vale parliamo di una multinazionale, che opera nel settore, mi avevano fatto un'offerta un anno fa ora la hanno aumentato, i miei figli non sono interessati, i crediti saranno loro a gestirli sicuramente faranno una istanza di fallimento a mio cognato, sono problemi loro. Hanno controllato tutti i libri contabili e rilevano l'attività in tutto crediti e debiti.


----------



## tommy61 (14 Ottobre 2020)

In vita mia pochi mi hanno fregato, una di questi è stata mia moglie la persona con cui ciattava è un povero morto di fame i parenti di mia moglie che lavorano in azienda non saranno licenziati, chiaramente all'amministrazione metteranno persone di loro fiducia, con la cifra che mi offrono posso vivere di rendita per il resto della vita.


----------



## Martes (14 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In vita mia pochi mi hanno fregato, una di questi è stata mia moglie *la persona con cui ciattava è un povero morto di fame *i parenti di mia moglie che lavorano in azienda non saranno licenziati, chiaramente all'amministrazione metteranno persone di loro fiducia, con la cifra che mi offrono posso vivere di rendita per il resto della vita.


Magra consolazione...


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> chiaramente all'amministrazione metteranno persone di loro fiducia


Beh.. Visto come l'amministrazione attuale ha coglionato per anni e anni la proprietà, mi pare una decisione ragionevole..


----------



## Lara3 (15 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> In vita mia pochi mi hanno fregato, una di questi è stata mia moglie la persona con cui ciattava è un povero morto di fame i parenti di mia moglie che lavorano in azienda non saranno licenziati, chiaramente all'amministrazione metteranno persone di loro fiducia, con la cifra che mi offrono posso vivere di rendita per il resto della vita.


Vuoi vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno ?
Le grandi delusioni nella vita arrivano anche a 20 anni e dopo averle ricevute non si è più fiduciosi nel prossimo come prima.
È brutto prendere atto della malvagità di certe persone in tenera età ; ci si porta il peso per tutta la vita, non ci si fida più .
Tu almeno hai vissuto sereno nell’illusione che tutto va bene fino a quasi 60 anni. Hai preso atto che non è così.
Hai i mezzi di cambiare la tua vita, conserva questa ( brutta) esperienza come un insegnamento e fai tesoro.
Dall’esperienza so che chi ha deluso tanto una volta o più di una volta, lo farà ancora.
Fai in modo di preservare la tua salute ed evita le situazioni che ti creano stress.
Goditi almeno adesso quello per cui hai lavorato tutta la vita.
Buona fortuna !


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. Visto come l'amministrazione attuale ha coglionato per anni e anni la proprietà, mi pare una decisione ragionevole..


Dubito l'amministrazione. Direi la contabilità.
La proprietà era, se non ricordo male, all'80% lui e al 20% la moglie. Poi lui si è ripreso la quota della moglie alla velocità della luce, e lei a quanto pare non ha battuto ciglio.


----------



## valentina.65 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Caspita, tutto è partito da una chat senza importanza


----------



## Skorpio (15 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dubito l'amministrazione. Direi la contabilità.
> La proprietà era, se non ricordo male, all'80% lui e al 20% la moglie. Poi lui si è ripreso la quota della moglie alla velocità della luce, e lei a quanto pare non ha battuto ciglio.


Eh.. Ma te lo hai capito perché non ha battuto ciglio o qui dentro  l'ho capito solo io? 

Questi compratori già volevano acquistare un anno fa 

Ora lui ha scoperto il troiaio e i buchi di bilancio, e i compratori che fanno? 

Aumentano il prezzo di acquisto 

E la moglie zitta come un topo

Qui la faccenda è intricata


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. Ma te lo hai capito perché non ha battuto ciglio o qui dentro  l'ho capito solo io?
> 
> Questi compratori già volevano acquistare un anno fa
> 
> ...


Zitta come un topo? 

Ma non lo so. In quattro e quattr'otto c'è stata una completa rivoluzione... A livello astratto non escluderei che dietro il compratore ci sia la moglie o la famiglia di lei. Tanto la realtà può superare la fantasia


----------



## Brunetta (15 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Zitta come un topo?
> 
> Ma non lo so. In quattro e quattr'otto c'è stata una completa rivoluzione... A livello astratto non escluderei che dietro il compratore ci sia la moglie o la famiglia di lei. Tanto la realtà può superare la fantasia


Sei peggio di Skorpio


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei peggio di Skorpio


Ora stavo scherzando eh 
In realtà davvero non saprei cosa pensare. Uno ti leva le quote (tu gliele cedi senza dire niente, e vabbé che magari ci sta perché ti senti colpevole ), poi ti dice che puoi continuare a lavorare lì, ti ammali, lui assume un commercialista che gli fa notare incongruenze, poi lui scopre mazzi di assegni non mandati all'incasso, casino con la banca.... in tutto questo c'è chi, sapendo del casino, offre di più per comprare l'azienda. E boh....


----------



## tommy61 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Ho fatto la proposta a mia moglie di vendermi le quote, di fatto il 20% è sempre suo infatti, nella cessione delle azioni ai nuovi soci lei riceverà il 20 % del totale, avevo detto di vendermi le azioni, ma per farlo bisogna andare dal notaio, si deve comunicare al tribunale e alla camera di commercio, la azioni non si vendono a parole. A lei come ai miei figli sta bene che vendiamo, la mia parte di utile la cederò in parti uguali ai mie figli, io con quello che ho e con uno stipendio statale posso vivere.


----------



## tommy61 (15 Ottobre 2020)

Con mia moglie per rora stiamo assieme perchè deve fare un percorso medico, e dopo quarant'anni non me la sento di lasciarla sola, a casa non sta usando ne pc ne telefono, per ora sto a casa perchè la suola è chiusa, esco solo per fare la spesa e faccio lezioni  dal pc, lei non si stacca nemmeno per un minuto. E' mortificata per tutto quello che è successo.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Con mia moglie per rora stiamo assieme perchè deve fare un percorso medico, e dopo quarant'anni non me la sento di lasciarla sola, a casa non sta usando ne pc ne telefono, per ora sto a casa perchè la suola è chiusa, esco solo per fare la spesa e faccio lezioni  dal pc, lei non si stacca nemmeno per un minuto. E' mortificata per tutto quello che è successo.


Tommy ma lei lo sa che tu stai lì perchè sta male?
Non ti sto dicendo ti tirarle un calcio e buttarla in mezzo alla strada, solo che noto che tu ora stai lì con lei.. per pietà. Così pare, così dici. E, forse per senso di colpa come ha scritto qualcuno, accetta passivamente. Tu la descrivi quasi come un bravo cagnolino, dai sta lì, non ha neppure pisciato sul divato. 
Se io dovessi fare un percorso di chemio, e ho uno che mi sta vicino "per pietà", ci penserei. Intanto perchè non so come mi starà vicino, cosa si intende per quel _stare vicino_. C'è un stare vicino fisico, ad esempio essere portati in ospedale in macchina, avere qualcuno che si occupa dei "cartamenti" prima e dopo, che va in farmacia a comprare X farmaco, che sente il medico di base per eventuali ricette, e poi a casa, qualora si stia male, venga da vomitare, ci si senta deboli, ect. e uno stare vicino "energetico", che fatico a spiegare a parole.
Però se uno mi sta vicino per pietà, magari anche con rabbia 

So che non è facile cambiare le dinamiche di una coppia, e dopo 40 anni immagino sia durissima, ma è questo il vostro? 
E' così passiva sta donna? Chiedo a te eh, per te lei è una donna passiva? Esprime preferenze, dice quello che pensa (anche dando contro a te).


----------



## tommy61 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Capisco che è molto pentita di tutto quanto, me lo ripete in continuazione, io ormai non prendo più nessun discorso, lei mi ripete di perdonarla, sia di quello che ha scritto al pseudo amante che non pensava quello che scriveva, che non si sarebbe mai incontrata in quarant'anni non mi ha mai tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, essendo una nostra cliente pagava con assegni, solo che un po prima della scadenza di non versarlo che poi avrebbe saldato, solo che poi la situazione le è scappata di mano e non me ne ha parlato per paura, quando ha notato che la cifra era diventata interessante l'ha pressata e ha avuto picche come risposta, io sinceramente non so cosa fare, non chiedo più niente, in questi giorni la pressione ha iniziato a fare l ballerina nonostante prendo i farmaci.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Capisco che è molto pentita di tutto quanto, me lo ripete in continuazione, io ormai non prendo più nessun discorso, lei mi ripete di perdonarla, sia di quello che ha scritto al pseudo amante che non pensava quello che scriveva, che non si sarebbe mai incontrata in quarant'anni non mi ha mai tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, essendo una nostra cliente pagava con assegni, solo che un po prima della scadenza di non versarlo che poi avrebbe saldato, solo che poi la situazione le è scappata di mano e non me ne ha parlato per paura, quando ha notato che la cifra era diventata interessante l'ha pressata e ha avuto picche come risposta, io sinceramente non so cosa fare, non chiedo più niente, in questi giorni la pressione ha iniziato a fare l ballerina nonostante prendo i farmaci.


e tu perdonala no? sempre vendicativi questi traditi. Tu non hai colpe vero?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tommy ma lei lo sa che tu stai lì perchè sta male?
> Non ti sto dicendo ti tirarle un calcio e buttarla in mezzo alla strada, solo che noto che tu ora stai lì con lei.. per pietà. Così pare, così dici. E, forse per senso di colpa come ha scritto qualcuno, accetta passivamente. Tu la descrivi quasi come un bravo cagnolino, dai sta lì, non ha neppure pisciato sul divato.
> Se io dovessi fare un percorso di chemio, e ho uno che mi sta vicino "per pietà", ci penserei. Intanto perchè non so come mi starà vicino, cosa si intende per quel _stare vicino_. C'è un stare vicino fisico, ad esempio essere portati in ospedale in macchina, avere qualcuno che si occupa dei "cartamenti" prima e dopo, che va in farmacia a comprare X farmaco, che sente il medico di base per eventuali ricette, e poi a casa, qualora si stia male, venga da vomitare, ci si senta deboli, ect. e uno stare vicino "energetico", che fatico a spiegare a parole.
> Però se uno mi sta vicino per pietà, magari anche con rabbia
> ...


Questo suo stare vicino alla moglie gli costa caro. Che sia pietà o qualcos’altro non lo so, lui lo sa.
Ma stare vicino alla persona che è stata la fonte di tanto stress per lui, sembra che provochi problemi di salute non indifferenti a Tommy , vedi la pressione che va su.
Io lo vedo soprattutto come atto di amore e sacrificio; se pensasse a se stesso visto che anche lui sta male, si allontanerebbe.
Per quanto riguardo la passività della moglie, non mi sembra .
Mi sembrava piuttosto molto intraprendente nei messaggi col amante.
Adesso Tommy la descrive tranquilla, forse perché a lui fa star bene pensare che adesso la moglie non ha più contatti con l’amante.
Ma non trovo il termine adatto per descriverla: passiva non credo che diventi da oggi a domani una donna che fino a ieri passiva non lo era: una ricerca attiva dell’amante su un sito di incontri e sottrarre una somma importante dall’azienda di famiglia.
Lei sa che in caso di bisogno, di malattia, Tommy è la persona più adatta da starle vicino, si rende conto che l’amante virtuale al bisogno non la può aiutare e per questo il suo atteggiamento “ pentito “ di adesso.
Anche Danny ha curato amorevolmente la moglie traditrice e guarda come si comporta la moglie con lui adesso.
Io non escludo che ci sia del pentimento sincero in certe persone dopo un tradimento, come per esempio quello di Valentina, ma dipende dal tradimento. Di quante bugie sono state dette, di quante verità sono state dette all’aspirante amante, di quante bugie sul lavoro. Un po’ troppo secondo me.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Capisco che è molto pentita di tutto quanto, me lo ripete in continuazione, io ormai non prendo più nessun discorso, lei mi ripete di perdonarla, sia di quello che ha scritto al pseudo amante che non pensava quello che scriveva, che non si sarebbe mai incontrata in quarant'anni non mi ha mai tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, essendo una nostra cliente pagava con assegni, solo che un po prima della scadenza di non versarlo che poi avrebbe saldato, solo che poi la situazione le è scappata di mano e non me ne ha parlato per paura, quando ha notato che la cifra era diventata interessante l'ha pressata e ha avuto picche come risposta, io sinceramente non so cosa fare, non chiedo più niente, in questi giorni la pressione ha iniziato a fare l ballerina nonostante prendo i farmaci.


Mi sembra inverosimile che tua moglie abbia chiesto  di saldare il debito alla sorella e la sorella le da due di picche. E che tua moglie continua per 30 anni di non dirti niente, continuando a finanziare la sorella.
Finanziare per 30 anni qualcuno di nascosto non è una situazione che scappa di mano.
Sei sicuro che la sorella non sa qualcosa che tu non devi sapere ?


----------



## void (16 Ottobre 2020)

Pare che la sorella sappia che la moglie è una spia russa e che i figli non siano di tommy ma in realtà i veri padri sarebbero 3 colonnelli del kgb.
Tra l'altro uno dei 3 colonnelli sarebbe il finanziatore della società che rileva l'impresa di Tommy.
Mah....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Capisco che è molto pentita di tutto quanto, me lo ripete in continuazione, io ormai non prendo più nessun discorso, lei mi ripete di perdonarla, sia di quello che ha scritto al pseudo amante che non pensava quello che scriveva, che non si sarebbe mai incontrata in quarant'anni non mi ha mai tradito, per quanto riguarda la sorella, essendo una nostra cliente pagava con assegni, solo che un po prima della scadenza di non versarlo che poi avrebbe saldato, solo che poi la situazione le è scappata di mano e non me ne ha parlato per paura, quando ha notato che la cifra era diventata interessante l'ha pressata e ha avuto picche come risposta, io sinceramente non so cosa fare, non chiedo più niente, in questi giorni la pressione ha iniziato a fare l ballerina nonostante prendo i farmaci.


Quindi assegni postdatati?


----------



## Foglia (16 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi assegni postdatati?


Propendo per non datati, che sono pure nulli.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2020)

Foglia ha detto:


> Propendo per non datati, che sono pure nulli.


Comunque sono sempre più interessata a conoscere il settore in cui opera l’azienda di Tommy.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Questo suo stare vicino alla moglie gli costa caro. Che sia pietà o qualcos’altro non lo so, lui lo sa.
> Ma stare vicino alla persona che è stata la fonte di tanto stress per lui, sembra che provochi problemi di salute non indifferenti a Tommy , vedi la pressione che va su.
> Io lo vedo soprattutto come atto di amore e sacrificio; se pensasse a se stesso visto che anche lui sta male, si allontanerebbe.
> Per quanto riguardo la passività della moglie, non mi sembra .
> ...


Non è mia intenzione sminuire la ricerca dell'amante o presunto tale, però trattandosi solo di contatto virtuale non credo lei possa in alcun modo avere una visione dell'amante come "alternativa" al marito, ne abbiamo parlato molte volte. E' il tradito che vede l'amante come un'opzione a se stesso, come una possibile altra scelta, ma chi tradisce la scelta di rimanere con il coniuge l'ha già fatta. Amante e coniuge non sono rivali, non hanno un piano in cui essere rivali, per il traditore. Che poi da traditi si possa vedere come rivale l'amante, o che l'amante possa vedere come rivale il coniuge ufficiale, è altra questione, che riguarda eventualmente loro. Non il traditore.
Sua moglie è tornata con i piedini per terra, è scesa dalla nuvoletta. Ma secondo te, due persone che stanno insieme da 40 anni, riescono in quattro e quattr'otto a cambiare gli schemi -anche comunicativi- che ci sono tra loro, o è più facile che le cose si riassestino in una modalità comunque nota?
La modalità che esce è di lei che si fa cagnetto, di lui che dirige, ed è buono o si sacrifica per starle vicino. E ok. Ma queste persone hanno 60 anni. Affrontare un periodo di chemioterapia non è accompagnare una persona a farsi schiacciare un foruncolo.
Tu dici che a lui costa caro, perchè rema contro la sua serenità. Fa "la cosa giusta", resta vicino alla moglie malata. Ma in un certo senso stanno vicini nel male.
Io mi chiedo quali piccoli cambiamenti si potrebbero attuare, per agevolare, aiutare questa situazione.
Lei che non ha parlato (in passato) per paura, ora tace (per paura)... già questo è uno schema.
Se poi il silenzio dettato dalla paura, entra nella comunicazione dell'amore, dell'affetto... non so.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione sminuire la ricerca dell'amante o presunto tale, però trattandosi solo di contatto virtuale non credo lei possa in alcun modo avere una visione dell'amante come "alternativa" al marito, ne abbiamo parlato molte volte. E' il tradito che vede l'amante come un'opzione a se stesso, come una possibile altra scelta, ma chi tradisce la scelta di rimanere con il coniuge l'ha già fatta. Amante e coniuge non sono rivali, non hanno un piano in cui essere rivali, per il traditore. Che poi da traditi si possa vedere come rivale l'amante, o che l'amante possa vedere come rivale il coniuge ufficiale, è altra questione, che riguarda eventualmente loro. Non il traditore.
> Sua moglie è tornata con i piedini per terra, è scesa dalla nuvoletta. Ma secondo te, due persone che stanno insieme da 40 anni, riescono in quattro e quattr'otto a cambiare gli schemi -anche comunicativi- che ci sono tra loro, o è più facile che le cose si riassestino in una modalità comunque nota?
> La modalità che esce è di lei che si fa cagnetto, di lui che dirige, ed è buono o si sacrifica per starle vicino. E ok. Ma queste persone hanno 60 anni. Affrontare un periodo di chemioterapia non è accompagnare una persona a farsi schiacciare un foruncolo.
> Tu dici che a lui costa caro, perchè rema contro la sua serenità. Fa "la cosa giusta", resta vicino alla moglie malata. Ma in un certo senso stanno vicini nel male.
> ...


Del resto la spiegazione di lei di “non aver saputo dire di no” alla sorella è stata considerata credibile da lui.
Significa che lui ben la conosce come una che non sa dire di no, al massimo... nasconde un problema nel cassetto.
La mitezza spesso causa rancori o ...ulcere. Un mio collega, mitissimo, ha lo stomaco costantemente contratto. Ma è segno che non è vero che gli vada bene tutto, solo non riesce a respingere le persone o, per meglio dire, crede che respingere equivalga a venire abbandonato.


----------



## Skorpio (21 Ottobre 2020)

Mi sa che i cinesi sono spariti

I compratori passano e il tegame resta..


----------



## tommy61 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Oggi mia moglie ha fatto il primo ciclo di chemio, io in questo momento le sto vicino, per quanto riguarda la vendita ho stoppato la cosa perchè sembra che mio figlio con la piccola hanno espresso la volontà di continuare, per quanto riguarda la sorella di mia moglie, ho presentato istanza di fallimento. L'arroganza mostrata in un primo momento si è  trasformata, ora cercano un accordo, accordo che sono disponibile a trattare a condizione che in massimo sei mesi saldano il conto, loro sono disponibili a nove mesi, hanno mandato un acconto. Staremo a vedere, mia moglie è mortificata per quello che è successo, mi ha ribadito che non pensava quello che ha scritto, in questo momento vista la fragilità di lei sia fisica che mentale, non affronto l'argomento, anche se pretendo delle risposte a tutto quello che è successo.


----------



## tommy61 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è mia intenzione sminuire la ricerca dell'amante o presunto tale, però trattandosi solo di contatto virtuale non credo lei possa in alcun modo avere una visione dell'amante come "alternativa" al marito, ne abbiamo parlato molte volte. E' il tradito che vede l'amante come un'opzione a se stesso, come una possibile altra scelta, ma chi tradisce la scelta di rimanere con il coniuge l'ha già fatta. Amante e coniuge non sono rivali, non hanno un piano in cui essere rivali, per il traditore. Che poi da traditi si possa vedere come rivale l'amante, o che l'amante possa vedere come rivale il coniuge ufficiale, è altra questione, che riguarda eventualmente loro. Non il traditore.
> Sua moglie è tornata con i piedini per terra, è scesa dalla nuvoletta. Ma secondo te, due persone che stanno insieme da 40 anni, riescono in quattro e quattr'otto a cambiare gli schemi -anche comunicativi- che ci sono tra loro, o è più facile che le cose si riassestino in una modalità comunque nota?
> La modalità che esce è di lei che si fa cagnetto, di lui che dirige, ed è buono o si sacrifica per starle vicino. E ok. Ma queste persone hanno 60 anni. Affrontare un periodo di chemioterapia non è accompagnare una persona a farsi schiacciare un foruncolo.
> Tu dici che a lui costa caro, perchè rema contro la sua serenità. Fa "la cosa giusta", resta vicino alla moglie malata. Ma in un certo senso stanno vicini nel male.
> ...


Nella mia natura sono un buono, a volte anche fesso, la comunicazione con mia moglie non è mai mancata, quando mi sono sentito male non si è allontanata un attimo dal mio letto, mortificata perchè ha capito che la colpa era sua, ma quello che ho letto mi ha fatto molto male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Nella mia natura sono un buono, a volte anche fesso, la comunicazione con mia moglie non è mai mancata, quando mi sono sentito male non si è allontanata un attimo dal mio letto, mortificata perchè ha capito che la colpa era sua, ma quello che ho letto mi ha fatto molto male.


lei ha un senso di dovere verso di te.  A quello che ha scritto va dato il giusto peso.


----------



## Marjanna (22 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Nella mia natura sono un buono, a volte anche fesso, la comunicazione con mia moglie non è mai mancata, quando mi sono sentito male non si è allontanata un attimo dal mio letto, mortificata perchè ha capito che la colpa era sua, ma quello che ho letto mi ha fatto molto male.


Ossia ha capito che era colpa sua se tu sei stato ricoverato, quindi ti è stata vicino per senso di colpa?
E su questo cosa avete comunicato? Perchè te hai detto che non parli, ma pretendi risposte. Dall'altra parte le risposte sono vincolate dal senso di colpa, che le parole ti han già mandato in ospedale...
Non credi che una terapia di coppia, o comunque una figura professionale esterna, possa aiutarvi? Tu cosa vorresti, ripristinare la comunicazione di prima, cancellando il tradimento, o capire cosa è accaduto?


----------



## tommy61 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ossia ha capito che era colpa sua se tu sei stato ricoverato, quindi ti è stata vicino per senso di colpa?
> E su questo cosa avete comunicato? Perchè te hai detto che non parli, ma pretendi risposte. Dall'altra parte le risposte sono vincolate dal senso di colpa, che le parole ti han già mandato in ospedale...
> Non credi che una terapia di coppia, o comunque una figura professionale esterna, possa aiutarvi? Tu cosa vorresti, ripristinare la comunicazione di prima, cancellando il tradimento, o capire cosa è accaduto?


Esatto desiro sapere cosa è successo nella sua testa, dopo un rapporto sereno di 40 anni.

Tre figli un lavoro soddisfacente, viaggi, crociere, soli e con i figli, siamo stati sempre una famiglia unita, questa cosa mi ha spiazzato, è come svegliarsi da un brutto sogno.

Per mia disgrazia, oltre ad avere una laurea in agraria presa da giovane, nel 2000, mi sono laureato in psicologia, non ho mai esercitato, ma mi ha aiutato parecchio nella mia attività.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Tre figli un lavoro soddisfacente, viaggi, crociere, soli e con i figli, siamo stati sempre una famiglia unita, questa cosa mi ha spiazzato, è come svegliarsi da un brutto sogno.


Bravi, ve la siete goduta 
Ma in crociera con voi venivano anche i cognati vero?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bravi, ve la siete goduta
> Ma in crociera con voi venivano anche i cognati vero?


----------



## alberto15 (23 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Esatto desiro sapere cosa è successo nella sua testa, dopo un rapporto sereno di 40 anni.


forse sbagliavi qualcosa tu ? chiedo per un amico....


----------



## Buffa (23 Ottobre 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> forse sbagliavi qualcosa tu ? chiedo per un amico....


Solo  per capire.. vi diverte tanto la situazione di tommy?  Cosi è..per curiosita’..


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Solo  per capire.. vi diverte tanto la situazione di tommy?  Cosi è..per curiosita’..


stupisce l'eccessiva ingenuità


----------



## Martes (23 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> stupisce l'eccessiva ingenuità


E la laurea in psicologia


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Solo  per capire.. vi diverte tanto la situazione di tommy?  Cosi è..per curiosita’..


Credo che l’abbondanza di dati contrastanti può far parte della normale confusione in cui ci si trova immersi dopo un tradimento e che porta a mettere tutto insieme e a considerare in rapporto con il matrimonio e il tradimento cose che non hanno nulla a che vedere. Certamente dall’esterno possono apparire insensate.


----------



## Vera (23 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Per mia disgrazia, oltre ad avere una laurea in agraria presa da giovane, nel 2000, mi sono laureato in psicologia, non ho mai esercitato, ma mi ha aiutato parecchio nella mia attività.


Nella vita familiare invece non ti ha aiutato un casso.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Oggi mia moglie ha fatto il primo ciclo di chemio, io in questo momento le sto vicino, per quanto riguarda la vendita ho stoppato la cosa perchè sembra che mio figlio con la piccola hanno espresso la volontà di continuare, per quanto riguarda la sorella di mia moglie, ho presentato istanza di fallimento. L'arroganza mostrata in un primo momento si è  trasformata, ora cercano un accordo, accordo che sono disponibile a trattare a condizione che in massimo sei mesi saldano il conto, loro sono disponibili a nove mesi, hanno mandato un acconto. Staremo a vedere, mia moglie è mortificata per quello che è successo, mi ha ribadito che non pensava quello che ha scritto, in questo momento vista la fragilità di lei sia fisica che mentale, non affronto l'argomento, anche se pretendo delle risposte a tutto quello che è successo.


accetta l'accordo a 9 mesi, con sti chiari di luna se spingi per i 6 mesi finisce che non vedi nulla.


----------



## perplesso (23 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E la laurea in psicologia


secondo me invece è coerente.  solo gli ingenui ormai possono prendere sul serio la laurea in psicologia


----------



## tommy61 (23 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me invece è coerente.  solo gli ingenui ormai possono prendere sul serio la laurea in psicologia


Infatti sono dei palloni gonfiati, ne conosco un paio che hanno una famiglia scassata, e si credono di conoscere la psiche umana, mi sembra il barbiere pelato che consiglia prodotti per la ricrescita dei capelli.


----------



## Martes (23 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti sono dei palloni gonfiati, ne conosco un paio che hanno una famiglia scassata, e si credono di conoscere la psiche umana, mi sembra il barbiere pelato che consiglia prodotti per la ricrescita dei capelli.


Quindi sta laurea in che modo ti è stata utile come hai detto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E la laurea in psicologia


Cosa ti stupisce di questa?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E la laurea in psicologia


----------



## Martes (23 Ottobre 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cosa ti stupisce di questa?


Già mi stupivo prima, poi dopo il commento di @tommy61 beh... il surreale continua...
Mi stupivo perché ci vuole una bella motivazione per prendersi una laurea a 40 anni (a meno che non sia comprata) con un'attività o due da mandare avaunti e una famiglia con figli. Immagino uno creda molto in quel che fa... ma poi non prende in considerazione chi gli consiglia di affidarsi a specialisti. 
Ah già, sono dei palloni gonfiati!


----------



## Marjanna (23 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Infatti sono dei palloni gonfiati, ne conosco un paio che hanno una famiglia scassata, e si credono di conoscere la psiche umana, mi sembra il barbiere pelato che consiglia prodotti per la ricrescita dei capelli.


Però tu hai risposto a me che hai la laurea, e non ho capito il senso di doverlo specificare. Tra le righe mi è parso volessi dire che essendo tu laureato in psicologia non ti serve una figura esterna, o forse volevi dire che la laurea in psicologia è una cagata... non so come interpretarlo messo in risposta al mio messaggio.
Nessuno ti forza, su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma sti 40 anni di rapporto sereno, di famiglia del Mulino Bianco...
Vedi minuto 2:00


----------



## Skorpio (23 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> prendersi una laurea a 40 anni (a meno che non sia comprata) con un'attività o due da mandare avaunti e una famiglia con figli


Visti i risultati, se l'avesse comprata mi sa che l'ha pagata con qualche assegno del cognato


----------



## Martes (23 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Visti i risultati, se l'avesse comprata mi sa che l'ha pagata con qualche assegno del cognato


 ecco, messa così inizio a vedere forse un senso...


----------



## tommy61 (23 Ottobre 2020)

Ho una azienda che produce e vende la psicologia mi è servita per incrementare le vendite, la psicologia applicata al marketing è utile, anche se ho dei rappresentanti con la terza media che sono eccezionali. Dal 1987 ho iniziato a lavorare e non mi sono mai fermato, ho creato una struttura che sino al 2000 aveva 50 dipendenti, ora sono 30 più i rappresentanti 18, mia moglie, mia figlia e io. Insegno in una università, quindi l'istruzione mi è servita, la laurea, anche se si tratta di un diploma universitario, da non confondere con una laurea, o un dottorato, è semplicemente un titolo erroneamente si fanno chiamare dottori, anche se non lo sono.

Ho sempre studiato, per mia disgrazia ho una mente fotografica, mi sono diplomato con 60, mi sono laureato con 110, in psicologia mi sono laureato con 100 e non ho mai comprato niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Già mi stupivo prima, poi dopo il commento di @tommy61 beh... il surreale continua...
> Mi stupivo perché ci vuole una bella motivazione per prendersi una laurea a 40 anni (a meno che non sia comprata) con un'attività o due da mandare avaunti e una famiglia con figli. Immagino uno creda molto in quel che fa... ma poi non prende in considerazione chi gli consiglia di affidarsi a specialisti.
> Ah già, sono dei palloni gonfiati!


 se è riuscito a prendere la seconda laurea, vuol dire che qualcosa ha accantonato.
Ci vuole tempo da dedicare allo studio.
Chi o cosa è stato messo da parte?
Forse questa famiglia poi non è così idilliaca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho sempre studiato, per mia disgrazia ho una mente fotografica, mi sono diplomato con 60, mi sono laureato con 110, in psicologia mi sono laureato con 100 e non ho mai comprato niente.


Permettetemi un dubbio, ci vuole tempo per dedicarsi a far bene le cose. 
Sei certo di aver fatto la tua parte di marito e padre presente e non solo il vecchio concetto di capo famiglia casa e lavoro? 
Non è la vacanza o la cena il sabato sera  che fa famiglia unita. 
Non so ....quando scrivi, ci sono cose che stridono. 
Affiora molto il senso di riconoscenza che vorresti ricevere. 
Sei molto orgoglioso degli obbiettivi che hai raggiunto, e improvvisamente scoprì che la persona che ti sta vicino è proprio quella che ha meno considerazione di te.


----------



## Marjanna (24 Ottobre 2020)

Io continuo a non capire @tommy61, limite mio senza dubbio, ma nel tuo elenco di fatti, io non li confuto di certo, ho come la sensazione che manchino pezzi. In fotografia a volte si fan foto panoramiche, unione di più scatti. A volte sembrano perfette, devi guardarle in grande nei dettagli e a volte si notano i pezzi di intersezione.
Molti anni fa, quando ero all'inizio, ne realizzai una anch'io, ero così gasata di questo, felicissima per la riuscita e per l'impatto che trasmetteva (a me almeno) che non mi accorsi che in un punto del terreno si vedeva l'intersezione. Neppure altri videro. Me ne accorsi da sola, anni dopo. Pensai di cancellarla, o sistemare l'errore. Poi decisi di tenerla così, e non cancellarla. Sarebbe stato come mettere qualcosa di corretto (sempre corretto nel momento, non in senso assoluto) ma senza quell'emozione, in modo freddo. Sto invecchiando e le imperfezioni so che sono dentro la mia storia. Non so se hai letto qui nel forum di quando si parla di qualche uomo o donna, che deve essere bello/a aitante, e via dicendo... si si certo, e poi ti innamori delle imperfezioni. Tu non hai fatto una gran descrizione di tua moglie, eppure questo non ti ha impedito di innamorarti di lei.
Se l'immagine è imperfetta, potresti provare a sistemarla, o tenerla così com'è, non sarà mai la sola. Se tu l'hai vista e sai che è imperfetta, è così. C'è la tua storia in mezzo. Ma puoi crearne altre, di migliori.


----------



## tommy61 (24 Ottobre 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire @tommy61, limite mio senza dubbio, ma nel tuo elenco di fatti, io non li confuto di certo, ho come la sensazione che manchino pezzi. In fotografia a volte si fan foto panoramiche, unione di più scatti. A volte sembrano perfette, devi guardarle in grande nei dettagli e a volte si notano i pezzi di intersezione.
> Molti anni fa, quando ero all'inizio, ne realizzai una anch'io, ero così gasata di questo, felicissima per la riuscita e per l'impatto che trasmetteva (a me almeno) che non mi accorsi che in un punto del terreno si vedeva l'intersezione. Neppure altri videro. Me ne accorsi da sola, anni dopo. Pensai di cancellarla, o sistemare l'errore. Poi decisi di tenerla così, e non cancellarla. Sarebbe stato come mettere qualcosa di corretto (sempre corretto nel momento, non in senso assoluto) ma senza quell'emozione, in modo freddo. Sto invecchiando e le imperfezioni so che sono dentro la mia storia. Non so se hai letto qui nel forum di quando si parla di qualche uomo o donna, che deve essere bello/a aitante, e via dicendo... si si certo, e poi ti innamori delle imperfezioni. Tu non hai fatto una gran descrizione di tua moglie, eppure questo non ti ha impedito di innamorarti di lei.
> Se l'immagine è imperfetta, potresti provare a sistemarla, o tenerla così com'è, non sarà mai la sola. Se tu l'hai vista e sai che è imperfetta, è così. C'è la tua storia in mezzo. Ma puoi crearne altre, di migliori.


Mia moglie è una donna bellissima, intelligente, una buona madre, una moglie perfetta, è vero proviene da una famiglia dissestata. Quando l'ho conosciuta studiava dalle suore, era una ragazza timida, buona di cuore, me ne sono innamorato, aveva problemi con la famiglia, un padre violento e ubriacone, una madre poverina depressa, senza un soldo, venivano mantenute da un fratello di mia moglie che lavorava come un mulo, mia moglie da ragazza aveva deciso di interrompere gli studi per lavorare e aiutare la madre e la sorella più piccola. Io provengo da una famiglia unita, non dico benestante, mio padre era un professore di lettere, mia madre era un avvocato e lavorava col padre, sostanzialmente io sono cresciuto con mia sorella che ha 12 anni più di me, ero il piccolino, lei era una insegnante di lettere ora in pensione, da ragazzo me ne ha dati di "sgagnossoni" mio fratello ha sei anni più di me vive per i fatti suoi, é un medico, come sua moglie, i rapporti con lui sono solo di circostanza. L'università non si trovava dove abitavo ma a 200 km, Quando mi sono iscritto, mia moglie è venuta ad abitare con me, sono stati anni difficili, ma belli allo stesso tempo, io studiavo agraria, lei economia, in quel periodo ho imparato un po di economia, la facevo ripetere e la spronavo. Nel 1984 mi sono laureato, lei nell'86. Ho subito trovato un lavoro statale. Nell'86 quando si è laureata mia moglie, per gioco abbiamo aperto questa attività, eravamo io lei, e suo fratello, era un gioco, con mia moglie eravamo una sola cosa, nell'87 ci siamo sposati, abbiamo tre figli e abbiamo vissuto una vita felice e spensierata. Piano piano questa attività è cresciuta in modo esponenziale, forse, avendo conosciuto solo me, forse perchè a 60 anni si sentiva vecchia, ha iniziato questa storia virtuale, si ci è trovata catapultata, e si è allontanata dalla realtà. Quando è stata scoperta si è resa conto della realtà che la circondava. Questa è la sua spiegazione, ci posso anche credere ma, quello che ho letto mi ha fatto molto male. in linea di massima questa è la mia storia.


----------



## perplesso (24 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ho una azienda che produce e vende la psicologia mi è servita per incrementare le vendite, la psicologia applicata al marketing è utile, anche se ho dei rappresentanti con la terza media che sono eccezionali. Dal 1987 ho iniziato a lavorare e non mi sono mai fermato, ho creato una struttura che sino al 2000 aveva 50 dipendenti, ora sono 30 più i rappresentanti 18, mia moglie, mia figlia e io. Insegno in una università, quindi l'istruzione mi è servita, la laurea, anche se si tratta di un diploma universitario, da non confondere con una laurea, o un dottorato, è semplicemente un titolo erroneamente si fanno chiamare dottori, anche se non lo sono.
> 
> Ho sempre studiato, per mia disgrazia ho una mente fotografica, mi sono diplomato con 60, mi sono laureato con 110, in psicologia mi sono laureato con 100 e non ho mai comprato niente.


la psicologia applicata al marketing è solo un modo simpatico per definire l'antico concetto de "te lo piazzo in culo e mi faccio anche ringraziare"

che non ti sia servita nella vita privata è normale, con queste premesse


----------



## tommy61 (24 Ottobre 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> la psicologia applicata al marketing è solo un modo simpatico per definire l'antico concetto de "te lo piazzo in culo e mi faccio anche ringraziare"
> 
> che non ti sia servita nella vita privata è normale, con queste premesse


Riflessione intelligente, ma senti, la matematica è una scienza esatta, ed è l'unica, per quanto riguarda la psiche umana  da Aristotele a Freud, o a Skinner non hanno capito un cavolo, teorie su teorie, speculazioni filosofiche, e nient'altro, le religioni i preti parlano solo di cose astratte, nessuno può conoscere una persona, non bastano nemmeno due vite, questo mi diceva mio nonno, che a sua volta lo aveva sentito dire da suo nonno.
Mia moglie ha sicuramente sbagliato, non so che decisione prenderò per il futuro, ma non rinnego i momenti belli, e anche quelli brutti che hanno segnato la mia vita, nella mia vita non ho piazzato niente nel culo a nessuno.


----------



## perplesso (25 Ottobre 2020)

allora anche la psicologia applicata al marketing ti serve fava


----------



## spleen (25 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Riflessione intelligente, ma senti, la matematica è una scienza esatta, ed è l'unica, per quanto riguarda la psiche umana  da Aristotele a Freud, o a Skinner non hanno capito un cavolo, teorie su teorie, speculazioni filosofiche, e nient'altro, le religioni i preti parlano solo di cose astratte, nessuno può conoscere una persona, non bastano nemmeno due vite, questo mi diceva mio nonno, che a sua volta lo aveva sentito dire da suo nonno.
> Mia moglie ha sicuramente sbagliato, non so che decisione prenderò per il futuro, ma non rinnego i momenti belli, e anche quelli brutti che hanno segnato la mia vita, nella mia vita non ho piazzato niente nel culo a nessuno.


Guarda che i concetti matematici, sono prima di tutto concetti filosofici. I messaggi come questo non ce se li aspetta di certo da uno che dice di avere due lauree.

Sei sicuro di non stare a millantare qualcosina?


----------



## tommy61 (26 Ottobre 2020)

I concetti matematici  sono stati negli anni, fonti di alcune speculazione filosofiche, ma la psicologia, è una branca della filosofia che non ha niente a vedere con la matematica, i piu grandi filosofi dell'antichità da Pitagora a Euclide sono stati i più grandi matematici di tutti i tempi, e nessuno lo mette in dubbio, sfido chiunque a dire che la psicologia è una scienza esatta, solo interpretazione, infatti se vai da due psicologi, vedrai che daranno interpretazioni diverse, e ti parlo per esperienza, sicuramente parlare con qualcuno, può essere un prete può essere uno psicologo, può funzionare come valvola di sfogo, invece di tenersi tutto dentro. Puoi anche parlare con un amico fidato, ma non lo fai, perchè pensi che ti possa criticare. Sotto questo punto di vista sono d'accordo. C'è un enorme differenza tra speculazioni filosofiche e filosofia, la stessa differenza che c'è tra politico e politicante.


----------



## spleen (26 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> I concetti matematici  sono stati negli anni, fonti di alcune speculazione filosofiche, ma la psicologia, è una branca della filosofia che non ha niente a vedere con la matematica, i piu grandi filosofi dell'antichità da Pitagora a Euclide sono stati i più grandi matematici di tutti i tempi, e nessuno lo mette in dubbio, sfido chiunque a dire che la psicologia è una scienza esatta, solo interpretazione, infatti se vai da due psicologi, vedrai che daranno interpretazioni diverse, e ti parlo per esperienza, sicuramente parlare con qualcuno, può essere un prete può essere uno psicologo, può funzionare come valvola di sfogo, invece di tenersi tutto dentro. Puoi anche parlare con un amico fidato, ma non lo fai, perchè pensi che ti possa criticare. Sotto questo punto di vista sono d'accordo. C'è un enorme differenza tra speculazioni filosofiche e filosofia, la stessa differenza che c'è tra politico e politicante.


Che poi sarebbe come a dire che se non fossero esistiti Freud e Jung e compagnia bella nulla sarebbe cambiato nella nostra comprensione del comportamento umano.
Non mi sembra proprio sia così, non mi sembra che la nostra comprensione sia ferma a concetti ottocenteschi del pensiero.

Non è che tu, come qualsiasi bravo uomo che si è fatto da sè, pensi di non aver mai bisogno di nessuno per capire quello che succede e il perchè del comportamento delle persone?


----------



## Lenny (27 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Purtroppo 40 anni non si dimenticano in un momento, sono molto confuso, leggo le mail, e mi sorgono mille dubbi. E vero non è vero non so più cosa pensare, in 40 anni mi ha sempre sostenuto, è stata una moglie perfetta, non so che pensare.


anche io quando vado al bancomat a prelevare, non lo prendo mica a calci....
Ho letto tutti i tuoi post. Sei un grande, ti ammiro, grande umanità, grande fermezza, sei caduto ma ti sei rialzato come hai potuto; li hai buttati fuori dal castello che avevi costruito per te ma soprattuto per loro, per la tua famiglia. Per loro ma non perchè ci stessero dentro stravaccati, ma perchè stessero al tuo fianco a impastare il cemento a sputi, per tirare su torri ancora più alte e fossati ancora più profondi. No, alla fine nel castello  tutti si erano adagiati e, si, facevano qualcosa, ma a impastare e chiudere le crepe ci sei stato sempre e solo tu. Alla fine nessuno si è fatto il mazzo come te lo sei fatto tu. Spero riuscirai a portare a termine questa storia; hanno già capito che non sei più il Tommy di prima ma sottosotto stanno lavorando, c'è ancora una possibilità, mica si sono arresi...conoscono ogni tuo pensiero, possono capire cosa stai pensando solo guardando un muscolo del tuo volto che si muove in maniera impercettibile....pensano "c'è ancora una speranza".... Non può essere che non sei più quello con il quale hanno pasciuto allegramente per 40 anni, si Oddio, con "serietà", portando a casa i risultati minimi richiesti, la laurea, una mano in azienda...( il maschio nemmeno questo, che vergogna).
Tutti ora vorrebbero tornare indietro o riavere almeno un pezzettino di quello che avevano prima, una stalla del castello, una tettoia.
E tua moglie...presa per i capelli e tirata fuori da una vita da proletaria, immagino le lotte che hai dovuto fare, quante volte nel corso dei decenni ti sarai detto che le persone non si giudicano dal contesto in cui loro malgrado sono cresciute ma da ciò che sono esse stesse, nella loro unicità; immagino i tuoi genitori, magari speravano in una "al tuo livello", immagino l'abbiano apprezzata e accettata solo con il tempo, ma certo diamine, non potevi sposare la figlia del notaio? Ma tu hai dimostrato che la scelta era giusta, tre figli, una vita agiata, e una vita, la tua, spesa anche a dimostrare che avevi ragione. E invece no. Invece a leggere la tua storia ( e te lo dico da "proletario"), vengono in mente i pregiudizi più biechi sulle caste, sulla genetica, viene in mente lo scorpione che punge la rana che lo porta a riva, l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, viene voglia di stare a riva con le braccia conserte a guardare gli altri provare a non annegare e a nuotare nel mare di merda in cui sono, senza aiuto, perchè è giusto cosi, perchè questa è la Natura. Ora lo scenario improvvisamente è chiaro, la luce è abbagliante,  c'è solo ancora il brusìo di scuse che non stanno in piedi un minuto, il fastidioso rumore di pianti tardivi, gli sguardi da cane bastonato. L'unico tradito, sfruttato, preso a bastonate sei tu. E te lo dico da traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2020)

E da Oliver Twist e David Copperfield è tutto


----------



## Lenny (28 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E da Oliver Twist e David Copperfield è tutto


non so se ti sto antipatico io, quello che scrivo, come lo scrivo o tutte e tre le cose  ma vabbè


----------



## Skorpio (28 Ottobre 2020)

Lenny ha detto:


> te lo dico da traditore...


... Con o senza reddito di cittadinanza?


----------



## Lenny (28 Ottobre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... Con o senza reddito di cittadinanza?


per il momento senza, ma se va avanti credo con la naspi


----------



## JON (28 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Mia moglie è una donna bellissima, intelligente, una buona madre, una moglie perfetta, è vero proviene da una famiglia dissestata. Quando l'ho conosciuta studiava dalle suore, era una ragazza timida, buona di cuore, me ne sono innamorato, aveva problemi con la famiglia, un padre violento e ubriacone, una madre poverina depressa, senza un soldo, venivano mantenute da un fratello di mia moglie che lavorava come un mulo, mia moglie da ragazza aveva deciso di interrompere gli studi per lavorare e aiutare la madre e la sorella più piccola. Io provengo da una famiglia unita, non dico benestante, mio padre era un professore di lettere, mia madre era un avvocato e lavorava col padre, sostanzialmente io sono cresciuto con mia sorella che ha 12 anni più di me, ero il piccolino, lei era una insegnante di lettere ora in pensione, da ragazzo me ne ha dati di "sgagnossoni" mio fratello ha sei anni più di me vive per i fatti suoi, é un medico, come sua moglie, i rapporti con lui sono solo di circostanza. L'università non si trovava dove abitavo ma a 200 km, Quando mi sono iscritto, mia moglie è venuta ad abitare con me, sono stati anni difficili, ma belli allo stesso tempo, io studiavo agraria, lei economia, in quel periodo ho imparato un po di economia, la facevo ripetere e la spronavo. Nel 1984 mi sono laureato, lei nell'86. Ho subito trovato un lavoro statale. Nell'86 quando si è laureata mia moglie, per gioco abbiamo aperto questa attività, eravamo io lei, e suo fratello, era un gioco, con mia moglie eravamo una sola cosa, nell'87 ci siamo sposati, abbiamo tre figli e abbiamo vissuto una vita felice e spensierata. Piano piano questa attività è cresciuta in modo esponenziale, forse, avendo conosciuto solo me, forse perchè a 60 anni si sentiva vecchia, ha iniziato questa storia virtuale, si ci è trovata catapultata, e si è allontanata dalla realtà. Quando è stata scoperta si è resa conto della realtà che la circondava. Questa è la sua spiegazione, ci posso anche credere ma, quello che ho letto mi ha fatto molto male. in linea di massima questa è la mia storia.


Una donna di 60 anni che si perde in un bicchier d'acqua. Suona contraddittorio, quantomeno incoerente.
A 60 anni, se tradisci e hai una buona dose di esperienza, sai che le parole accompagnate da altrettanti voli pindarici lasciano il tempo che trovano.
Non so cosa tu abbia letto in quelle mail, immagino però siano più che altro un tardivo esercizio della vena narcisistica di una donna. Personalmente sarei più preoccupato da questo che dagli innumerevoli proclami che potrebbe aver propinato a quell'altro.
Ci sei tu in quelle lettere?


----------



## tommy61 (28 Ottobre 2020)

Lenny ha detto:


> anche io quando vado al bancomat a prelevare, non lo prendo mica a calci....
> Ho letto tutti i tuoi post. Sei un grande, ti ammiro, grande umanità, grande fermezza, sei caduto ma ti sei rialzato come hai potuto; li hai buttati fuori dal castello che avevi costruito per te ma soprattuto per loro, per la tua famiglia. Per loro ma non perchè ci stessero dentro stravaccati, ma perchè stessero al tuo fianco a impastare il cemento a sputi, per tirare su torri ancora più alte e fossati ancora più profondi. No, alla fine nel castello  tutti si erano adagiati e, si, facevano qualcosa, ma a impastare e chiudere le crepe ci sei stato sempre e solo tu. Alla fine nessuno si è fatto il mazzo come te lo sei fatto tu. Spero riuscirai a portare a termine questa storia; hanno già capito che non sei più il Tommy di prima ma sottosotto stanno lavorando, c'è ancora una possibilità, mica si sono arresi...conoscono ogni tuo pensiero, possono capire cosa stai pensando solo guardando un muscolo del tuo volto che si muove in maniera impercettibile....pensano "c'è ancora una speranza".... Non può essere che non sei più quello con il quale hanno pasciuto allegramente per 40 anni, si Oddio, con "serietà", portando a casa i risultati minimi richiesti, la laurea, una mano in azienda...( il maschio nemmeno questo, che vergogna).
> Tutti ora vorrebbero tornare indietro o riavere almeno un pezzettino di quello che avevano prima, una stalla del castello, una tettoia.
> E tua moglie...presa per i capelli e tirata fuori da una vita da proletaria, immagino le lotte che hai dovuto fare, quante volte nel corso dei decenni ti sarai detto che le persone non si giudicano dal contesto in cui loro malgrado sono cresciute ma da ciò che sono esse stesse, nella loro unicità; immagino i tuoi genitori, magari speravano in una "al tuo livello", immagino l'abbiano apprezzata e accettata solo con il tempo, ma certo diamine, non potevi sposare la figlia del notaio? Ma tu hai dimostrato che la scelta era giusta, tre figli, una vita agiata, e una vita, la tua, spesa anche a dimostrare che avevi ragione. E invece no. Invece a leggere la tua storia ( e te lo dico da "proletario"), vengono in mente i pregiudizi più biechi sulle caste, sulla genetica, viene in mente lo scorpione che punge la rana che lo porta a riva, l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, viene voglia di stare a riva con le braccia conserte a guardare gli altri provare a non annegare e a nuotare nel mare di merda in cui sono, senza aiuto, perchè è giusto cosi, perchè questa è la Natura. Ora lo scenario improvvisamente è chiaro, la luce è abbagliante,  c'è solo ancora il brusìo di scuse che non stanno in piedi un minuto, il fastidioso rumore di pianti tardivi, gli sguardi da cane bastonato. L'unico tradito, sfruttato, preso a bastonate sei tu. E te lo dico da traditore.


In questi giorni che mia moglie è stata male, le sono stato vicino del resto non potevo, ma mi sto organizzando. Dopo quello che ho letto non credo che riuscirò a continuare a stare con lei, lei ne è consapevole di quello che sta perdendo, cerca di farsi perdonare in tutti i modi, ma proprio ieri le ho ribadito che non siamo più una coppia, risolviamo in modo amichevole gli interessi in comune e ognuno per la sua strada, lei piange, mi prega di ripensarci, ma ii discorso con il suo pseudo amante, il fregarmi per sua sorella, non la posso perdonare, non adirò per vie legali contro di lei, a determinate condizioni, non pensavo che la persona di cui ti fidi ti possa fare quello che ha fatto lei, anche perchè, facendo una analisi dei 40 anni passati assieme, non ho trovato nulla, suo fratello aveva difficoltà, l'ho assunto e ha lavorato con me da trentanni. I suoi nipoti lavorano nell'azienda da tempo. Diciamo che ho creato questa attività per dare un lavoro a lei e ai suoi parenti, nemmeno io credevo che l'azienda sarebbe cresciuta così. Tanto che ho diverse aziende anche multinazionali interessate all'acquisto, infatti sto valutando se vendere o no, credo che venderò tutto e andarmene alle Canarie ho acquistato un  appartamento da mio cugino, non cerco storie ma sto valutando di mollare tutto, e prendere il largo.


----------



## tommy61 (28 Ottobre 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Una donna di 60 anni che si perde in un bicchier d'acqua. Suona contraddittorio, quantomeno incoerente.
> A 60 anni, se tradisci e hai una buona dose di esperienza, sai che le parole accompagnate da altrettanti voli pindarici lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> Non so cosa tu abbia letto in quelle mail, immagino però siano più che altro un tardivo esercizio della vena narcisistica di una donna. Personalmente sarei più preoccupato da questo che dagli innumerevoli proclami che potrebbe aver propinato a quell'altro.
> Ci sei tu in quelle lettere?


Non so rispondere, in quelle lettere sono descritto come un orco, una persona che non ha mai amato, che si" sacrificava" quando faceva sesso con me, non provava emozioni, Posso tollerare questo??????????


----------



## tommy61 (28 Ottobre 2020)

Lei in questi giorni si sta riprendendo dalle ultime analisi sembra che si stia rimettendo, ho già anticipato che la mia volontà e quella di separarci, non vedo il motivo di stare ancora insieme, considerato quello che ho letto, lei si dispera mi prega di ripensarci, ma alle domande perchè ha permesso alla sorella di arrivare a una cifra considerevole, e di scrivere quelle cose, si blocca e non mi risponde, ho bisogno di chiarezza.


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Non so rispondere, in quelle lettere sono descritto come un orco, una persona che non ha mai amato, che si" sacrificava" quando faceva sesso con me, non provava emozioni, Posso tollerare questo??????????


Forse la tua dominanza nella coppia, non fosse altro che per il ruolo di colonna portante che avevi, ha creato in lei un certa insofferenza. In ogni caso l'atto di usarti come antagonista non è detto che rappresenti in tutto e per tutto la realtà del vostro rapporto. Ritengo che l'approccio di tua moglie ad una situazione per lei evidentemente nuova sia alquanto banale e sconclusionato.
Le parole tuttavia hanno un peso, se unite comunque ad un maldestro tentativo di strumentalizzarle, il problema tradimento passa di secondo piano alla perdita di stima che avevi di lei.

Poi ci sarebbe la questione della sorella che, diversamente dalle parole più o meno fondate, è un fatto. Forse sei stato anche un po' usato, ma questo è tipico delle persone nella tua posizione.

Tu sai bene cosa puoi o non puoi tollerare.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Ottobre 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Forse la tua dominanza nella coppia, non fosse altro che per il ruolo di colonna portante che avevi, ha creato in lei un certa insofferenza. In ogni caso l'atto di usarti come antagonista non è detto che rappresenti in tutto e per tutto la realtà del vostro rapporto. Ritengo che l'approccio di tua moglie ad una situazione per lei evidentemente nuova sia alquanto banale e sconclusionato.
> Le parole tuttavia hanno un peso, se unite comunque ad un maldestro tentativo di strumentalizzarle, il problema tradimento passa di secondo piano alla perdita di stima che avevi di lei.
> 
> Poi ci sarebbe la questione della sorella che, diversamente dalle parole più o meno fondate, è un fatto. Forse sei stato anche un po' usato, ma questo è tipico delle persone nella tua posizione.
> ...


Essere colonna portante di una famiglia è un difetto ??
Meglio un uomo che continua a perdere il lavoro, che ha n. dipendenze ( alcol, droga, giochi d’azzardo, puttane) ?
Secondo me la moglie non era nuova a questo genere di cose, iscriversi in un sito e chattare è una ricerca attiva di un amante.


----------



## Martes (29 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Lei in questi giorni si sta riprendendo dalle ultime analisi sembra che si stia rimettendo,


 In questo film è proprio attaccata la funzione "avanti veloce"


----------



## JON (29 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Essere colonna portante di una famiglia è un difetto ??
> Meglio un uomo che continua a perdere il lavoro, che ha n. dipendenze ( alcol, droga, giochi d’azzardo, puttane) ?
> Secondo me la moglie non era nuova a questo genere di cose, iscriversi in un sito e chattare è una ricerca attiva di un amante.


Non ho criticato minimamente la sua posizione, supponevo però che questa potesse in qualche modo influenzare le loro dinamiche.
Per quanto riguarda la moglie, l'approccio al tradimento invece mi è sembrato tutt'altro che pragmatico.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Ottobre 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Non ho criticato minimamente la sua posizione, supponevo però che questa potesse in qualche modo influenzare le loro dinamiche.
> Per quanto riguarda la moglie, l'approccio al tradimento invece mi è sembrato tutt'altro che pragmatico.


Quando si conosce una realtà in cui l’uomo è tutt’altro che una colonna portante, come ti ho indicato sopra, capisci che un uomo che invece si assume la responsabilità di due lavori e anche per il lavoro dei vari parenti della moglie, ed in più fedele tutta la vita alla moglie, ecco a me sembra un uomo da stimare ed amare. Se amare non è possibile, almeno la stima deve esserci.


----------



## Martes (29 Ottobre 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se amare non è possibile, almeno la stima deve esserci.


----------



## Buffa (29 Ottobre 2020)

Mah, io tutto questo voler cercare recondite siegazioni o colpe da parte di tommy (Con relative prese in giro), proprio Non le capisco.
È stato accentratore? Ebbene? E quando un uomo è molle perché e’ molle, quando è troppo bravo perche troppo bravo, l’ha aiutata e quindi è presuntuoso. Pero’ quanto fa comodo un uomo che prende le decisioni e si assume le responsabilita’.Della serie quindi che come la fai la sbagli sempre? Eh mo basta.
Guardando al racconto di lui (solo questo abbiamo) è stato un marito fedele, un buon padre e un ottimo inprenditore. Pure le pulci su dove abbia trovato il tempo per la seconda laurea?
ma seri?
c’e’ chi va al bar o a pilates o a calcetto, o  ha l’amante . .lui studiava . Colpevole?
Io vedo solo un uomo che giustamente soffre.
e mi sembra per buone ragioni.
Tante.
Poi c’è chi trova soddisfazione a spaccare il capello in quattro quando proprio non serve


----------



## Lara3 (29 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Mah, io tutto questo voler cercare recondite siegazioni o colpe e da parte di tommy (Con relative prese in giro), proprio Non le capisco.
> È stato accentratore? Ebbene? E quando un uomo è molle perché e’ molle, quando è troppo bravo perche troppo bravo, l’ha aiutata e quindi è presuntuoso. Pero’ quanto fa comodo un uomo che prende le decisioni e si assume le responsabilita’.Della serie quindi che come la fai la sbagli sempre? Eh mo basta.
> Guardando al racconto di lui (solo questo abbiamo) è stato un marito fedele, un buon padre e un ottimo inprenditore. Pure le pulci su dove abbia trovato il tempo per la seconda laurea?
> ma seri?
> ...


Straquoto


----------



## Brunetta (29 Ottobre 2020)

Lenny ha detto:


> non so se ti sto antipatico io, quello che scrivo, come lo scrivo o tutte e tre le cose  ma vabbè


Tutta la discussione ha assunto una fisionomia da telenovela, citare Dickens è un complimento nei confronti di tutti.
Però un romanzo crea personaggi, i personaggi interpretano i ruoli del protagonista, antagonista ecc. Qui, almeno si presuppone, ci sono persone vere e nella realtà non c’è il bravo vittima dei cattivi, ma persone complesse che agiscono creano relazioni e anche colludendo inconsapevolmente.
Dai primi post Tommy è apparso come chi si descriveva come il bravo e la moglie il perfido cattivo, non lo nego, ma mi sembra altamente improbabile.


----------



## Martes (29 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Mah, io tutto questo voler cercare recondite siegazioni o colpe da parte di tommy (Con relative prese in giro), proprio Non le capisco.
> È stato accentratore? Ebbene? E quando un uomo è molle perché e’ molle, quando è troppo bravo perche troppo bravo, l’ha aiutata e quindi è presuntuoso. Pero’ quanto fa comodo un uomo che prende le decisioni e si assume le responsabilita’.Della serie quindi che come la fai la sbagli sempre? Eh mo basta.
> Guardando al racconto di lui (solo questo abbiamo) è stato un marito fedele, un buon padre e un ottimo inprenditore. Pure le pulci su dove abbia trovato il tempo per la seconda laurea?
> ma seri?
> ...


Insomma, noi saremmo così:





Parlo per me: le prese per il culo derivano dalla scarsa credibilità della storia. 

Per il resto, nessuno ha negato che soffra, ma non tutti dividono il mondo in buoni e cattivi.
E qui non è questione di essere accentratori o deleganti, molli o duri, lavoratori o fancazzisti, responsabili o irresponsabili... qui è questione di bubboni che scoppiano d'improvviso uno dietro l'altro dopo 40 anni di apparente perfezione.

A quanto pare la sua storia e soprattutto il modo di esporla han fatto risuonare in ognuno cose diverse, come è normalissimo avvenga (e per fortuna) e molti hanno sentito note stonate. 
Quindi se, dato che lui è il buono e soffre, vogliamo fermarci a un "poverino che sfiga e che moglie di merda" e reprimere ciò che è risuonato, sinceramente non ne vedo il senso né l'utilità. Soprattutto a fonte della violenta reazione del suo stesso corpo allo shock. 
Ed un punto di vista altro, per quanto stronzo e offensivo possa sembrare, porta per lo meno l'occasione di una messa in discussione di sé e la possibilità di riguardare  e ripensare anche tutti quei dettagli che noi non conosciamo.
Che non significa poi per forza condannarsi o fare mea culpa, ma provare a osservare da altre angolazioni, anche brutte e scomode, perché non è certo evitando di sollevare il tappeto che possiamo far sparire lo sporco che potrebbe esserci sotto.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> bubboni che scoppiano d'improvviso uno dietro l'altro dopo 40 anni di apparente perfezione.


----------



## tommy61 (29 Ottobre 2020)

Non sono perfetto, nella mia vita mi sono solo dedicato al lavoro e alla famiglia, nel 2000, ho comprato una barca, ci sarò andato 5 o 6 volte in tutto, ho una moto impolverata nel garage, l'ho usata quando ho litigato con mia moglie e me ne sono andato mare. Ne volevo comprare un'altra ma mi sono tirato indietro, sicuramente sbagli ne ho fatto, ma non so nemmeno giocare a carte, al bar vado solo la mattina a prendere il caffè e i cornetti per i dipendenti, non fumavo da vent'anni da qualche mese ho ripreso, non bevo, anche perchè non lo sopporto, non ho mai fumato spinelli, mia moglie sino a sei sette mesi fa è stata una moglie presente affettuosa, non posso parlare male di lei, anche del fatto che ha aiutato la sorella, ci sarei passato di sopra se me ne avesse parlato, nemmeno credo che non mi abbia mai amato. Alla soglia dei sessantanni, si è sentita come una ragazzina, ci può stare, per sei mesi era assente, forse si era infatuata di questo personaggio, non lo so, in questo momento la guardo e vedo una donna invecchiata, fragile, penso ai 40 anni vissuti assieme, felici, poi mi vengono le immagini di quello che ho letto e mi faccio dei film. Per fortuna i miei figli mi sono vicini, il maschio ogni giorno si reca in azienda, e quando è a casa studia, sembra che il discorso della vendita lo abbia scosso. Morale della favola sono ancora indeciso sul futuro.


----------



## Buffa (29 Ottobre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Insomma, noi saremmo così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ma io sono grande sostenitrice dei diversi puntI di vista, Aiutano moltissimo.... quando non rasentano il totale non sense e quando sono fatti  con rispetto. Potrebbe essere un fake o anche no. E se non lo fosse? Poi direi anche che relativizzare sempre tutto (leggesi: non esiste  cattivo ma la co-responsabilita’ , cio’ se uno è cattivo lo e’ come conseguenza di altro , cerchiamo la responsabilita’ anche dell’altro perche’ c’e’ di sicuro...boh, saro’ limitata io ma questo  approccio, valido a volte, a me mi ha stracciato i maroni. 
ci sono anche mogli che si sposano per interesse e fanno le stronze. Cosa bisogna fare , accusare lui perche’ non l’ha capito prima che fosse troppo tardi? Cosi si deresponsabilizza la stronza (faccio un esempio) e si fa stare ancora piu’ di merda lui.
a me leggere che lui che ha preso due lauree allora ha probabilmente trascurato la famiglia e forse per questo la moglie lo odia, che volete che vi dica,la trovo un’affermazione ingiusta e fuori luogo. A prescindere daL fatto che sia o meno vera.
Allora mettiamo in discussione tutto e non interveniamo piu’.


----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)

Più che in altri posti, qui spesso manca la fiducia in chi scrive, un po' perché è lo stesso argomento di cui trattiamo e di cui abbiamo esperienza a metterla in discussione.
Altre volte risulta difficoltoso immedesimarsi in chi scrive, perché richiederebbe di mettere in discussione l'equilibrio necessario per affrontare le situazioni di tradimento. Nei confronti sui forum funziona molto l'effetto specchio, il che ha comunque ripercussioni sulla persona che interviene.
E' molto difficile astrarsi, cercare di stabilire un minimo legame ematico con l'altro, ma ciò comunque non rende inutile lo scrivere qui.
Lo sfogo ha una sua utilità, alcuni input arrivano ugualmente tra i vari interventi e sono utili per riflettere.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Ottobre 2020)

Buffa ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere un fake o anche no. E se non lo fosse?


Se non lo fosse vorrei il none della sua banca

Tommy, accetto messaggi privati e sono disposto a riconoscerti una piccola percentuale sul fido che mi verrà concesso.

Resta fra noi, ovviamente 

Pagamento sicuro tramite paypal


----------



## Brunetta (30 Ottobre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Più che in altri posti, qui spesso manca la fiducia in chi scrive, un po' perché è lo stesso argomento di cui trattiamo e di cui abbiamo esperienza a metterla in discussione.
> Altre volte risulta difficoltoso immedesimarsi in chi scrive, perché richiederebbe di mettere in discussione l'equilibrio necessario per affrontare le situazioni di tradimento. Nei confronti sui forum funziona molto l'effetto specchio, il che ha comunque ripercussioni sulla persona che interviene.
> E' molto difficile astrarsi, cercare di stabilire un minimo legame empatifo con l'altro, ma ciò comunque non rende inutile lo scrivere qui.
> Lo sfogo ha una sua utilità, alcuni input arrivano ugualmente tra i vari interventi e sono utili per riflettere.


La proiezione sugli altri della personale situazione ed esperienza è spontanea e dipende proprio dalla empatia ed è più forte più ci sono elementi percepiti come simili e più ancora se non è stato rielaborato il vissuto.
Nel caso di Tommy io ho visto due aspetti. L’aspetto del tradimento sentimentale che via via è andato scolorendosi nel suo racconto, anche per il subentrante problema della malattia della moglie.
Invece l’aspetto economico è molto intricato e ha risvolti complicati. È comprensibile che chi scrive voglia evitare di rendersi non riconoscibile, ma invece è andato gradualmente aggiungendo particolari che avrebbe potuto evitare di comunicare, particolari che rendono poco credibile una azienda in cui lavorano moglie, figlia, cognato, (l’altro figlio quando gli va) tutti come dipendenti o soci di minoranza (che tipo di società è?) in cui però sono tutti stipendiati, senza voce in capitolo, ma con responsabilità amministrative e disponibilità di carte di credito senza controllo, che non rientrano nel bilancio dell’azienda, e che è in affari con l’altro cognato e che ha un bilancio decisamente creativo.


----------



## danny (31 Ottobre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proiezione sugli altri della personale situazione ed esperienza è spontanea e dipende proprio dalla empatia ed è più forte più ci sono elementi percepiti come simili e più ancora se non è stato rielaborato il vissuto.
> Nel caso di Tommy io ho visto due aspetti. L’aspetto del tradimento sentimentale che via via è andato scolorendosi nel suo racconto, anche per il subentrante problema della malattia della moglie.
> Invece l’aspetto economico è molto intricato e ha risvolti complicati. È comprensibile che chi scrive voglia evitare di rendersi non riconoscibile, ma invece è andato gradualmente aggiungendo particolari che avrebbe potuto evitare di comunicare, particolari che rendono poco credibile una azienda in cui lavorano moglie, figlia, cognato, (l’altro figlio quando gli va) tutti come dipendenti o soci di minoranza (che tipo di società è?) in cui però sono tutti stipendiati, senza voce in capitolo, ma con responsabilità amministrative e disponibilità di carte di credito senza controllo, che non rientrano nel bilancio dell’azienda, e che è in affari con l’altro cognato e che ha un bilancio decisamente creativo.


Non ci vedo molto di strano in un'impresa come questa. 
In quella di mia moglie grosso modo poteci trovare la stessa impostazione. 
Ma anche un mio zio aveva un'impresa familiare messa così. 
Poi, va beh, tutte le storie hanno degli anacronismi.
È difficile raccontare tutto a degli estranei. 
E soprattutto si ha paura che qualcuno venga a leggere e si riconosca.


----------



## Te0 (31 Ottobre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> mia figlia ha scoperto un tradimento di mia moglie non so come comportarmi


quanti anni ha tua figlia, cosi che magari possiamo aiutarti con qualche consiglio


----------



## tommy61 (1 Novembre 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non ci vedo molto di strano in un'impresa come questa.
> In quella di mia moglie grosso modo poteci trovare la stessa impostazione.
> Ma anche un mio zio aveva un'impresa familiare messa così.
> Poi, va beh, tutte le storie hanno degli anacronismi.
> ...


Ecco purtroppo la verità è questa, se scrivo più notizie e facile che venga riconosciuto, non parlo della mia attività, perchè verrei subito riconosciuto, Quindi è meglio ricevere consigli da sconosciuti che magari hanno avuto il mio stesso problema.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Novembre 2020)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Ecco purtroppo la verità è questa, se scrivo più notizie e facile che venga riconosciuto, non parlo della mia attività, perchè verrei subito riconosciuto, Quindi è meglio ricevere consigli da sconosciuti che magari hanno avuto il mio stesso problema.


Ma questo non è il luogo per consigli societari. Li vorresti?


----------

